# Rise of Global Terrorism/Refugee Connections Thread (All Discussion Here)



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, goodie! 

_/reclines back taking in the whole new thread_

http://sputniknews.com/europe/201701041049270995-french-government-downplays-car-arson/



> French officials are being accused of downplaying a rash of arson incidents after nearly 1,000 cars across the country were set on fire on New Year’s Eve. Despite police arrests of 454 people, with 301 taken into custody, officials say the holiday “went off without any major incident.”The French Interior Ministry said that 945 cars were either "totally destroyed" or "slightly affected" by the vandalism, a 17 percent increase from last year. However, the ministry claimed that these incidents have tapered off because they released the number of cars set on fire instead of the number of cars destroyed by fire.
> 
> The mass burning of cars has been something of year-end custom in France since the 1990s, with people competing to see who can set the most vehicles ablaze. During social unrest in 2005, disaffected French youths set fire to nearly 9,000 vehicles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has done a study and/or a story looking at the connection between the rise in terrorism and refugees in the modern era and the rise in general crime and refugees/immigrants in past eras. I mean it seems a fair amount of the Irish and Italians that came over in the early days of this country were of a criminal element and of course the Mafia was an offshoot of the crime families from Italy in the early 1900s.


----------



## FascistAmerica (Jan 4, 2017)

I am for one tired of "refugees" coming to western countries, all they do is act like savages and terrorize nations because not everyone is a Muslim, well go back to your own sharia shithole, Muslims need to accept the fact that they are Christians,Jews,and other Religions other than Islam.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I wonder if anyone has done a study and/or a story looking at the connection between the rise in terrorism and refugees in the modern era and the rise in general crime and refugees/immigrants in past eras. I mean it seems a fair amount of the Irish and *Italians that came over in the early days of this country were of a criminal element and of course the Mafia was an offshoot of the crime families from Italy in the early 1900s.*


But they had yummy food, wine and hot women with nice big titties and swingin hips. Case Closed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I wonder if anyone has done a study and/or a story looking at the connection between the rise in terrorism and refugees in the modern era and the rise in general crime and refugees/immigrants in past eras. I mean it seems a fair amount of the Irish and Italians that came over in the early days of this country were of a criminal element and of course the Mafia was an offshoot of the crime families from Italy in the early 1900s.


Early twentieth century immigration was the most critical force in shaping the Progressive Movement and its attendant consequences. From 1900 through 1915, well over fifteen million immigrants arrived to America, which was a massive number for the time and American society was highly disrupted as a result of this influx, with predominantly Anglo-Saxon New Englanders constituting considerable swaths of the Progressive Movement in response to this tidal wave of immigration. Prohibition was but one of the consequential turns in response to what were deemed rowdier populations which typically imbibed alcohol with greater frequency than the native population at that time between Irish, Italian, Polish and Jewish immigrants.

Taking the sprawling Irish-American diaspora into account for a moment, with its chief population centers of South Boston, and New York's Queens and Yonkers, powerful and palpable community organizations persist to this day which tend to be indispensable providers of support for the most vulnerable Irish immigrants of today, chiefly the elderly. With the ascendant rents in some of the old Irish neighborhoods, particularly in New York City, has also come the slow but inevitable creation of freshly minted Irish fiefdoms within large American cities. There was an excellent study put together by Jennifer Nugent Duffy noting the major divide between the older and younger Irish immigrants of today, with the former finding the latter increasingly less palatable with their identity as a community seen as being under siege or at least "threaten[ed]." Many older Irish immigrants scold the younger set for being too willing to engage in nearly constant alcohol-binging while exhibiting an open hostility toward attending Catholic mass. 

I recall speaking to several Irish-American families in Yonkers once who dated back to 1903 who started becoming teary-eyed as they saw the old binds of their community starting to burn away as though from acid with the new arrivals and their new ways. Fascinating.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FascistAmerica said:


> I am for one tired of "refugees" coming to western countries, all they do is act like savages and terrorize nations because not everyone is a Muslim, well go back to your own sharia shithole, Muslims need to accept the fact that they are Christians,Jews,and other Religions other than Islam.


Couldn't agree more. I can barely buy a kebab from Refugee Mohammed at his shop down the road without getting forced to convert to 'Islam - Sharia Law Edition' right there and then before he suicide bombs himself and his halal meats before I'm barely out the door.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I wonder if anyone has done a study and/or a story looking at the connection between the rise in terrorism and refugees in the modern era and the rise in general crime and refugees/immigrants in past eras. I mean it seems a fair amount of the Irish and Italians that came over in the early days of this country were of a criminal element and of course the Mafia was an offshoot of the crime families from Italy in the early 1900s.





DesolationRow said:


> Early twentieth century immigration was the most critical force in shaping the Progressive Movement and its attendant consequences. From 1900 through 1915, well over fifteen million immigrants arrived to America, which was a massive number for the time and American society was highly disrupted as a result of this influx, with predominantly Anglo-Saxon New Englanders constituting considerable swaths of the Progressive Movement in response to this tidal wave of immigration. Prohibition was but one of the consequential turns in response to what were deemed rowdier populations which typically imbibed alcohol with greater frequency than the native population at that time between Irish, Italian, Polish and Jewish immigrants.
> 
> Taking the sprawling Irish-American diaspora into account for a moment, with its chief population centers of South Boston, and New York's Queens and Yonkers, powerful and palpable community organizations persist to this day which tend to be indispensable providers of support for the most vulnerable Irish immigrants of today, chiefly the elderly. With the ascendant rents in some of the old Irish neighborhoods, particularly in New York City, has also come the slow but inevitable creation of freshly minted Irish fiefdoms within large American cities. There was an excellent study put together by Jennifer Nugent Duffy noting the major divide between the older and younger Irish immigrants of today, with the former finding the latter increasingly less palatable with their identity as a community seen as being under siege or at least "threaten[ed]." Many older Irish immigrants scold the younger set for being too willing to engage in nearly constant alcohol-binging while exhibiting an open hostility toward attending Catholic mass.
> 
> I recall speaking to several Irish-American families in Yonkers once who dated back to 1903 who started becoming teary-eyed as they saw the old binds of their community starting to burn away as though from acid with the new arrivals and their new ways. Fascinating.


To follow up from Deso's post which I thought was fantastic and insightful, there have also been some damning consequences to modern mass immigraton in Europe in terms of general crime which draw incredible parallels to what has been said about American immigration at the turn of the 20th Century. And not all of it is related to the migrant crisis or even arab or middle eastern immigrants.

Tony Blair during his tenured years as Prime Minister in the UK pushed forward his policy of multiculturalism in the late 1990's and 2000's to the point in which I remember being taught about it in school as a value. Nothing like good ole state indoc- I mean schooling of course. Multiculturalism was seen as a virtue to be revered and spread and was taught in a way which did not encourage any critical thinking or challenging of the proposal. The Labour Party and Multiculturalism are the two biggest reasons of the explosion of mass immigration in recent decades which has seen the numbers jump from ten's of thousands to around 200,000-300,0000 a year net migration into the UK. And of course the Conservatives haven't done anything to shift this trend either.

The negative consequences of this policy have without a doubt undermined the values in which Tony Blair's idea of multiculturalism has promoted in terms of diversity, inclusion and celebrating differences in group culture (always fucking comes back to collectivism and group identity...) to the point that LBC presenter and Liberal Democrat member Maajid Nawaz, one of the only real liberals left in British politics proclaimed with such a definite tone that "Multiculturalism has failed and is dead". Two infamous examples of such consequences come from the Pakistani rape gangs in Rotherham which were covered up for years by the police in the fear of being branded racist. The same can be said for witnesses too which shows the pervase forms in which political correctness can cause such rampant injustice. The second being the rise of Eastern European gangs in which theft and robbery have dramatically increased over the last 5-10 years particularly in the capital London. Of course, the EU's free movement of people certainly contributes to this but it was largely the Blairite policy of multiculturalism which caused this wave of crime to emerge through mass immigration.

In terms of multiculturalism itself, we have also understandably seen closed off communities being formed by the very same people who have chosen to migrate, live and work in Britain. Due to the shared aspects of common language, food and culture, many communities especially Middle Eastern and Eastern European are not integrating into British culture, customs and way of life in the way that the metropolitan elite of the Labour party envisioned. It took up until this past year for Tony Blair to formely come out and admit that his mass immigration policy under the guise of multiculturalism was a mistake.

But the most interesting aspect of this is the information learned that Tony Blair and Labour government deliberately sort to make sure that no debate was held on the impact of this new immigration policy they set out with. Nothing were to be said about the impacts of immigration by the Labour Party or the media including the perceived positive effects! Meaning that they obviously feared the backlash from the working class families who the majority of them have voted Labour for generations. The consequences of that have been obvious: Brexit and the rise of UKIP.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks @Oda and @MrMister for following through with my idea. Much appreciated.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Has there been negative consequences from migration? For sure. That is not debatable. However to just focus on those things while ignoring any positive influences is not simply looking at the glass as half empty but it is in face a matter of picking up said glass, pouring it out and throwing it down hard so it shatters into hundreds of pieces.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Has there been negative consequences from migration? For sure. That is not debatable. However to just focus on those things while ignoring any positive influences is not simply looking at the glass as half empty but it is in face a matter of picking up said glass, pouring it out and throwing it down hard so it shatters into hundreds of pieces.


Indeed. Furthermore, another point I've heard potential glass smashers make is that immigrants/refugees whatever should basically check their own culture at the door and integrate completely with *blank native culture. But who's version of native culture? It's usually their own which may be apples compared to the oranges of their countryman across the other side of town.

Any a bit off topic, I'm fairly removed from the whole kettle of fish here in cosy Australia apart from the recent plot apparently foiled by police around Xmas time. I don't think those perps were refugees but I could be wrong.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...tacks-uk-police-cars-driving-other-side-road/



> *Lawyer: Afghan Murderer Attacked Cops With Claw Hammer Because Left-Hand Drive Britain Is Too Stressful*
> 
> *An Afghan migrant, who was convicted of beheading a woman in the Netherlands, walked unchecked into the UK where he went on to brutally attack two police officers with a claw hammer.*
> 
> ...


I remember reading about this beheading when it happened. Apparently, the guy somehow managed to make his way to Britain .... and has a lawyer that's defending his next attack. 

This is what the EU and open borders gets you britishers. 

And yeah, I'm calling out the open border libertarians here as well to justify their position.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Hencheman_21 said:


> I wonder if anyone has done a study and/or a story looking at the connection between the rise in terrorism and refugees in the modern era and the rise in general crime and refugees/immigrants in past eras. I mean it seems a fair amount of the Irish and Italians that came over in the early days of this country were of a criminal element and of course the Mafia was an offshoot of the crime families from Italy in the early 1900s.


I'm under the impression that these are two vastly different times. Though you have a point about Italian mob families, they didn't give up their criminal ways when immigrating so it's a little silly to expect Islamic terrorists and hardliners to give up their ways.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/crime/wo...eat-needs-help-not-jail-mother-says/382183169


> KENTWOOD, MICH. - Two weeks after family members went to court to get her hospitalized, an Ada woman on Wednesday, Jan. 4 was charged with threatening to commit an act of terrorism for threats made Monday outside a Kentwood mosque.
> With all but her eyes covered, 33-year-old Kari Moss appeared for a video arraignment on the felony charge, which is punishable by up to 20 years in prison.
> Moss interrupted the Kentwood District Court judge several times, calling the criminal charge fraudulent and accusing staff at the Kent County Jail of inhumane behavior.
> She made it clear she does not want a court-appointed attorney.
> ...


I feel sorry for her. Especially considering that this girl has a history of schizophrenia. I kind of agree with her mother. She's hardly a threat and can be treated in a mental institution under lock down. The way she's talking she does seem like she's going through some sort of an extended psychotic break.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Is this the thread-uhh where we collectively bury jihadi jobbers-uhh?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^Yeah ... I saw that. BBC is being asked to issue an official apology because muslims complained. 

_*So apparently, ISIS are not Muslims, but making fun of them is Islamophobic ... because ya know ... Deep down Muslims know that ISIS are muslims and making fun of ISIS is the same as making fun of Muslims ... but when ISIS commits act of terrorism it has nothing to do with Islam because then ISIS aren't Muslims ... but they're Muslims when you make fun of them.*_


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816944859739291649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815592591110664192


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

Carte Blanche said:


> ^Yeah ... I saw that. BBC is being asked to issue an official apology because muslims complained.
> 
> _*So apparently, ISIS are not Muslims, but making fun of them is Islamophobic ... because ya know ... Deep down Muslims know that ISIS are muslims and making fun of ISIS is the same as making fun of Muslims ... but when ISIS commits act of terrorism it has nothing to do with Islam because then ISIS aren't Muslims ... but they're Muslims when you make fun of them.*_



Here's the thing-uhh.

Muslims operate under two simple rules-uhh.

1. Heads, we win (and you get beheaded).

2. Tails, you lose (along with your head).

:tripsscust


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Has there been negative consequences from migration? For sure. That is not debatable. However to just focus on those things while ignoring any positive influences is not simply looking at the glass as half empty but it is in face a matter of picking up said glass, pouring it out and throwing it down hard so it shatters into hundreds of pieces.


What are some of the positive influences Western countries can receive from Islamic migrants? 

I look at their countries and see absolutely nothing of value, nothing I wish my own country would emulate or incorporate in any way.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Carte Blanche said:


> ^Yeah ... I saw that. BBC is being asked to issue an official apology because muslims complained.
> 
> _*So apparently, ISIS are not Muslims, but making fun of them is Islamophobic ... because ya know ... Deep down Muslims know that ISIS are muslims and making fun of ISIS is the same as making fun of Muslims ... but when ISIS commits act of terrorism it has nothing to do with Islam because then ISIS aren't Muslims ... but they're Muslims when you make fun of them.*_


I think you know well enough that you will never get the same answer twice when dealing with a millions-strong group of individuals. I think you also know that no-one is immune to so-called "PC society" where logical and thought out conclusions like "BBC are calling me ISIS just because I wear a niqab" are rife.

Regardless, that clip was the best thing I've seen all year (so far!)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll speak from experience. Even the neighboring countries of Syria, like Lebanon and Jordan, are sick and tired of the refugees. Send them all to antarctica for all I care, they ruined our economy, there's like 20 refugees child born everyday, fucking don't reproduce if you can't feed them you stupid idiots, they are like 25-30% of the population. 

I hate them, with burning passion, I fucking hate them. I can't believe many savages get to live in decent open minded countries because BOO HOO refugees, while many well educated intelligent christian and muslims from these regions will struggle tenfold to try and find a working visa in there because of the reputation set by these monsters.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Has there been negative consequences from migration? For sure. That is not debatable. However to just focus on those things while ignoring any positive influences is not simply looking at the glass as half empty but it is in face a matter of picking up said glass, pouring it out and throwing it down hard so it shatters into hundreds of pieces.


Certainly there are benefits with immigration when were talking about migrants coming in to fill the void of skilled jobs and employment in which the national populace has not taken on. It certainly is a net positive in terms of productivity, contributions to the economy in terms of work and tax and if they are able to integrate into the society to become a positive citizen.

But mass migration has had a lot more negatives than positives here for reasons I have already explained. Not to mention most of the immigrants that are coming over now are competing for lower paying jobs in which means that the market place and competition for jobs becomes much higher for working class natives AND for the immigrants themselves. Meaning that ultimately more people end up living off the welfare state. Indeed, some literally come only for free money and housing but even the one's who coming look for a better life and employment do struggle to find work in a lot cases.

Which is why I am not against immigration but would rather have it controlled like an Australian points based system so it benefits both the natives and the migrants coming over, especially whilst we have a welfare state. Mass migration helps very few, even among the migrants themselves.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

L-DOPA said:


> Certainly there are benefits with immigration when were talking about migrants coming in to fill the void of skilled jobs and employment in which the national populace has not taken on. It certainly is a net positive in terms of productivity, contributions to the economy in terms of work and tax and if they are able to integrate into the society to become a positive citizen.
> 
> But mass migration has had a lot more negatives than positives here for reasons I have already explained. Not to mention most of the immigrants that are coming over now are competing for lower paying jobs in which means that the market place and competition for jobs becomes much higher for working class natives AND for the immigrants themselves. Meaning that ultimately more people end up living off the welfare state. Indeed, some literally come only for free money and housing but even the one's who coming look for a better life and employment do struggle to find work in a lot cases.
> 
> Which is why I am not against immigration but would rather have it controlled like an Australian points based system so it benefits both the natives and the migrants coming over, especially whilst we have a welfare state. Mass migration helps very few, even among the migrants themselves.


Well he also mentions crime that came with the Irish and Italian immigration, those people didn't have welfare back then. There was no Merkel to hand out tax payers money nor refugee centers. Many Irish were fleeing famine yet they received no handouts. It's funny how people seem to forget that immigrating back then was for the chance of a better life, there was no guarantee of anything. If you couldn't find work, you starved. Compared to what it is now, there is zero comparison.

But if we take a look at what was said that crime rose with these demographics then surely that's a wake up call to not let this mass migration happen when they not only bring crime but an incompatible Religion and the demanding of freebies. That pretty much sums it up right there!


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

samizayn said:


> I think you know well enough that you will never get the same answer twice when dealing with a millions-strong group of individuals. I think you also know that no-one is immune to so-called "PC society" where logical and thought out conclusions like "BBC are calling me ISIS just because I wear a niqab" are rife.
> 
> Regardless, that clip was the best thing I've seen all year (so far!)



Ever noticed how the rise in PC culture, and WWE going PG coincide with the time Barack Hussein Obama became president?

He was a puppet of the arab world who weakened every single value that America once stood for.

All of a sudden, talking against radical islamic terrorism became taboo.

Thankfully, it's time to flush that shit in 2 weeks, as President Trump will replace him to Make America Great Again-uhh.

:trips2 :trump2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> I look at their countries and see absolutely nothing of value, nothing I wish my own country would emulate or incorporate in any way.


Not even this?










Now there's a skill worth emulating! 


Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Speaking of cultural enrichment from the Muzzies! I'm pretty sure every western man would love to have the ability to beat one's wife back, right, right?

BTW, I'm not just turning this into a random meme or bashing thread. There is a method to my madness where I'm using this opportunity to bring you closer and closer to what the average muslims in the middle east believe. This wife beating methods shown in the video carries with it a deep misogyny where there is still male domain over a female's behaviour and the fact that a man can make a woman submit to his will (without her consent) is simply taken for granted ... and the limitation is only placed upon how hard you can beat them (and these are the so-called pacifist reformists ... not even the ones who believe in the harsher interpretation) .. or that you have no superiority over them at all ... Think about that for a second. 

If you ask a muslim right now, he'll deny this and pretend that he believes in equality and equal treatment ... but then he'll go home to a wife or a mother that herself has been raised to be subservient and acts that way (yes, this is the very definition of internalized misogyny .. the only correct existence of it in the world) -- so he'll never ever notice that he lives in a house with a woman that is already not equal to him because she herself has a false conception of her status as an equal. 

This inherent misogyny is what you're seeing when you see these barbarian refugees in their treatment of western women. They are so used to being able to beat their wives, mothers and sisters in their own countries that it doesn't even occur to them that they can't do that in the west - especially Afghanis.

---

My disdain for Obama grows by the day. This man is leaving office creating one of the most fascist legacies of a democratic leader I've personally witnessed in my life with the shit he's pulling. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mb-behead-Americans.html?ICO=most_read_module



> *EXCLUSIVE: At least 18 MORE Guantanamo detainees to be freed within days as Obama starts mass transfer of fanatics who have threatened to bomb and behead Americans*
> 
> *DailyMail.com has learned that at least 22 of the 59 Guantanamo Bay detainees should be transferred before January 20; four were moved on Thursday*
> 
> ...


Too long to post the thing in here so I'll just leave the link and notes. With all these detainees he's released that have returned to terrorise the world, are people really all that off about the claims that Obama is helping terrorism more than curtailing it?

---


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757472241986727936
--


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811653073726623744


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> What are some of the positive influences Western countries can receive from Islamic migrants?
> 
> I look at their countries and see absolutely nothing of value, nothing I wish my own country would emulate or incorporate in any way.


About the same as any other people. First off these people are more than just their religion. They have in the past and will continue to contribute to art, music, culinary, medicine and other factors of life that make life better. No, not everyone of them but to think none of them can bring something positive is just closed minded.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

L-DOPA said:


> Certainly there are benefits with immigration when were talking about migrants coming in to fill the void of skilled jobs and employment in which the national populace has not taken on. It certainly is a net positive in terms of productivity, contributions to the economy in terms of work and tax and if they are able to integrate into the society to become a positive citizen.
> 
> But mass migration has had a lot more negatives than positives here for reasons I have already explained. Not to mention most of the immigrants that are coming over now are competing for lower paying jobs in which means that the market place and competition for jobs becomes much higher for working class natives AND for the immigrants themselves. Meaning that ultimately more people end up living off the welfare state. Indeed, some literally come only for free money and housing but even the one's who coming look for a better life and employment do struggle to find work in a lot cases.
> 
> Which is why I am not against immigration but would rather have it controlled like an Australian points based system so it benefits both the natives and the migrants coming over, especially whilst we have a welfare state. Mass migration helps very few, even among the migrants themselves.


That is the negative side of it but you seem to forget the positive side. You see them taking higher paying jobs as a pure negative. While it is a negative for the "natives" who may be pushed out it might not be a negative for the companies owners who could get more skilled workers for the same price as they were paying the former employee. 

Also more people means more needs. People need housing, clothing, food, etc and that can be a boost to the economy from not only the purchases but a need to increase production which can lead to more hiring over all. 

I am not saying migration and/or refugees are a great thing. Just that like most things in life there are pros and cons. So if we are talking about it while it is fine to point out the con we should not ignore the pro.


----------



## That Is All (Nov 5, 2016)

I tend to go on Youtube sometimes okay maybe more than I should even though I don't upload any vids or anything but I am subscribed to some people and one of them apparently got booted till April for posting this up which another user copied.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hencheman_21 said:


> About the same as any other people. First off these people are more than just their religion. They have in the past and will continue to contribute to art, music, culinary, medicine and other factors of life that make life better. No, not everyone of them but to think none of them can bring something positive is just closed minded.


Sounds like you're making a case for a selective immigration system that takes the best and brightest. That's not what we're discussing here. Enabling mass migration because there may be a few exceptional people is clearly ridiculous. 

I'm all for taking in exceptional individuals from any country with a demonstrated respect for and desire to assimilate into our superior culture.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Sounds like you're making a case for a selective immigration system that takes the best and brightest. That's not what we're discussing here. Enabling mass migration because there may be a few exceptional people is clearly ridiculous.
> 
> I'm all for taking in exceptional individuals from any country with a demonstrated respect for and desire to assimilate into our superior culture.


Not sure how you got that. I did not saying ANYTHING that could lead someone to think that. All I am saying is that when you have a group of immigrants/refugees you will have bad people among them along with good people. Simple as that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Not sure how you got that. I did not saying ANYTHING that could lead someone to think that. All I am saying is that when you have a group of immigrants/refugees you will have bad people among them along with good people. Simple as that.


Okay well I don't think anyone is saying that there are no good people trying to get into our country, so the relevance of the statement is questionable at best.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hencheman_21 said:


> That is the negative side of it but you seem to forget the positive side. You see them taking higher paying jobs as a pure negative. While it is a negative for the "natives" who may be pushed out it might not be a negative for the companies owners who could get more skilled workers for the same price as they were paying the former employee.


I never made such an argument and in fact I was making quite the opposite case. So allow me to clarify: controlled migration whereby skilled workers can immigrate to a country and take jobs/professions in which the native country has a demand for those sectors to be filled due to a lack of native people being able to properly do those jobs is a positive thing. By skilled workers, this would also naturally mean those jobs in which there is a *high amount of pay.* I have absolutely no problem with people immigrating and taking jobs that are well paid and in fact see that as a benefit to the country as a whole.

To give you a real life example, many of the doctors here in the UK come from Asian countries whether they be India, Sri Lanka, Pakistan etc. I would never suggest that those people should have never been allowed in nor would I argue they should be sent back. They contribute more to society than take out of it.

The reason why a lot of us focus on the negative aspects is because of the fact that open door mass immigration has been pushed on to Europe by the EU with their common asylum and immigration policy. This including the free movement of people in the EU countries. The first real test in particular with this common asylum policy has come in the form of the Middle Eastern Migrant Crisis which has been happening over the last 18 months. The EU has completely failed in handling the situation and Angela Merkel certainly has not handled things when on her end when it comes to Germany's borders either.




Miss Sally said:


> Well he also mentions crime that came with the Irish and Italian immigration, those people didn't have welfare back then. There was no Merkel to hand out tax payers money nor refugee centers. Many Irish were fleeing famine yet they received no handouts. It's funny how people seem to forget that immigrating back then was for the chance of a better life, there was no guarantee of anything. If you couldn't find work, you starved. Compared to what it is now, there is zero comparison.
> 
> But if we take a look at what was said that crime rose with these demographics then surely that's a wake up call to not let this mass migration happen when they not only bring crime but an incompatible Religion and the demanding of freebies. That pretty much sums it up right there!


It's a funny thing you mention the first point because I used to believe that if the Welfare State was abolished that it could be possible to have open borders. Now I'm not entirely sure that is the case. Certainly abolishing the welfare state would make things better in terms of mass immigration and it would probably would help lower the numbers but there are a number of problems I think there would be regardless of whether there is a welfare state or not; namely assimilation and integration into the culture, the amount of crime certain immigrants can bring about as well as the threat of terrorism in the 21st Century.

One thing that is absolutely certain is actually a point Stefan Molyneux made which is the fact Libertarians have gotten their priorities wrong. They have focused more on open borders and open immigration ahead of abolishing the welfare state mainly I think due to the former being an easier sell and that is a big mistake. What has happened over the last 18 months has certainly shown that if there is even a chance of open door immigration working that you have to deal with the welfare state first, you cannot have open immigration first before getting rid of welfare, that has shown to be a recipe for disaster.

But even with all of that, I'm certainly not a pure libertarian in all facets and have never claimed to be. Even with the paragraph I have laid out above as I currently stand, I do not support the complete abolition of the welfare state. I certainly believe that it should be reduced massively and that private charity should provide the bulk of welfare; I've even come up with the policy of decentralizing welfare so that it is the hands of more local governments and communities rather than from the government in a centralized position. This is mainly due to the experiences I've found with welfare being incredibly inefficient from central government which has been shown in my own country under successive leadership. I'm sure I am not the first person to think of this idea but I have not seen it floating about anywhere either by politicians or philosophers. Even still, I've yet to be convinced that private charity can provide adequate welfare for the poor solely which is why I favour there being a safety net for those who can't work, particularly the disabled and mentally ill.

So yeah, you can say what has been happening on my continent has turned me away from open immigration ever working :lol.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Okay well I don't think anyone is saying that there are no good people trying to get into our country, so the relevance of the statement is questionable at best.


I did not say people were saying that. I DID say some people are only talking about the bad people and thus grouping all of the people in with them. Basically I am trying to show the other side of the situation since some people only want to focus on the other as if it is the only side.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

L-DOPA said:


> I never made such an argument and in fact I was making quite the opposite case. So allow me to clarify: controlled migration whereby skilled workers can immigrate to a country and take jobs/professions in which the native country has a demand for those sectors to be filled due to a lack of native people being able to properly do those jobs is a positive thing. By skilled workers, this would also naturally mean those jobs in which there is a *high amount of pay.* I have absolutely no problem with people immigrating and taking jobs that are well paid and in fact see that as a benefit to the country as a whole.


Perhaps I misunderstood but I got the feeling you were saying that immigrants taking jobs from natives was a pure bad thing. I was saying it is bad for the natives who lose their job/position but it can be a benefit to the owners of the company. I know you thought that immigrants filling any job openings that could not be filled before they arrived is a good thing.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood but I got the feeling you were saying that immigrants taking jobs from natives was a pure bad thing. I was saying it is bad for the natives who lose their job/position but it can be a benefit to the owners of the company. I know you thought that immigrants filling any job openings that could not be filled before they arrived is a good thing.


My argument was essentially mass immigration has a negative impact because it increases the amount of competition for lower wage jobs which is negative both for natives and immigrants that live there. I wasn't approaching it solely from the natives losing jobs or not being able to find work but also other immigrants not being able to find employment either. This is a net negative for all parties involved barring of course those who can get employed because it means they have to rely on the welfare state to get by.

Of course it can be a benefit to the owners/employers, I'm not denying that and especially if they can afford to pay immigrants lower wages due to the natives not wanting to take those jobs for a lower amount of income. But I was really looking it at the point of view of the working class natives and the immigrants who get effected by mass migration.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

L-DOPA said:


> My argument was essentially mass immigration has a negative impact because it increases the amount of competition for lower wage jobs which is negative both for natives and immigrants that live there. I wasn't approaching it solely from the natives losing jobs or not being able to find work but also other immigrants not being able to find employment either. This is a net negative for all parties involved barring of course those who can get employed because it means they have to rely on the welfare state to get by.
> 
> Of course it can be a benefit to the owners/employers, I'm not denying that and especially if they can afford to pay immigrants lower wages due to the natives not wanting to take those jobs for a lower amount of income. But I was really looking it at the point of view of the working class natives and the immigrants who get effected by mass migration.


Ok got ya now. And granted that is true it is not as bad as it might seem because like I pointed out with more people there is more demand for product and services so it is likely that businesses would increase work force to help with that. Most of those jobs would be in the lower pay area. Not saying it would all wash out as there would still probably end up being more people than jobs. I am just saying the number of jobs would likely increase some to lessen the blow.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hencheman_21 said:


> Ok got ya now. And granted that is true it is not as bad as it might seem because like I pointed out with more people there is more demand for product and services so it is likely that businesses would increase work force to help with that. Most of those jobs would be in the lower pay area. Not saying it would all wash out as there would still probably end up being more people than jobs. I am just saying the number of jobs would likely increase some to lessen the blow.


Well, in societies where unemployment rates hit around 4-5% (natural unemployment of people laid off, switching jobs/careers, taking breaks etc), it makes very little sense to allow for _mass _immigration as well. In a country like America, you can ideally allow a limited amount of external immigration, and still be ok. America has historically been able to usurp the immigrants we let in, but this is not the case with much of europe were the economies have been consistently shifting towards high skilled labor. 

Mass immigration and influx of people hurts those countries a heck of a lot more because the immigrants they get have no sort of synching with the unemployment or the employment needs of the society where local low skilled workers are having a hard enough time finding work - hence more end up on the streets, jobless, in shit jobs - taking the shit jobs from locals who could benefit from them ... This results in more social welfare programs ... and the circle eventually becomes more harmful than beneficial. 

Speaking of which: 

http://www.euractiv.com/section/jus...cted-asylum-seekers-are-deported-from-the-eu/



> Frontex chief: 42% of rejected asylum seekers are deported from the EU
> 
> Less than half of migrants whose asylum applications have been rejected are deported, according to new statistics from EU border agency Frontex.
> 
> ...


A situation like this is terrible ... Even the ones that are being rejected are not being expelled. This is a massive disaster in the making.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ugees-all-nations-after-new-year-eves-attacks



> REBELLION BEGINS: Austria DEMANDS EU puts limits on refugees in ALL nations
> 
> AUSTRIA is to present a paper to the EU demanding limits on refugees in all member states.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ching-group-men-foreign-appearance-new-years/



> Police in the Austrian city of Innsbruck are searching for a group of men “of foreign appearance” in connection with a series of sexual assaults on women during New Year celebrations.
> 
> Nineteen women have so far come forward to identify themselves as victims of the assaults, which are reminiscent of the Cologne sex attacks of New Year’s Eve in 2015.
> 
> ...


http://speisa.com/modules/articles/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork



> Norway to put ankle monitor on asylum seekers
> 
> Norway continues to make it harder for asylum seekers to choose Norway, and with great success. Figures from last year show that immigration to Norway has not been so low in 20 years, and tougher measures and requirements are partly the reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Did Hillary Clinton really create ISIS? What's the connection?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

heel_turn said:


> Did Hillary Clinton really create ISIS? What's the connection?


No. She didn't create it obviously. 

ISIS is a result of several things. A perfect storm. But to blame westerners for its creation is basically denying the religious ideology behind it.

At most you can say that failed American foreign policy created instability in the region that allowed the ISIS to become powerful but to say they created it is a bit of a reach.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-israel-palestinians-truck-idUSKBN14S0E3



> At least four killed in Palestinian truck attack in Jerusalem
> 
> By Jeffrey Heller and Ori Lewis | JERUSALEM
> 
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-sentence-child-migrant-raped-5-year-old-boy/



> Exclusive: Government Will Not Request Prison Sentence for ‘Child Migrant’ Who Raped 5 Year-Old Boy
> 
> by Jack Montgomery 8 Jan 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Another truck attack. :frown2: I don't see how they can be prevented.


DesolationRow said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-sentence-child-migrant-raped-5-year-old-boy/


The lenient sentences being given to migrants (throughout Europe) are only pissing people off. Average rape sentence here is 8+ years. He rapes a 5 year old and they let him off. He could be an adult for all we know. Does anyone really believe he's not going to reoffend? They'll hide his identity and send him to school with the kids here. Evil judge. :cussin:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Cultural Enrichment. 

This is the very definition and logical conclusion to how you police multiculturalism because you assume that being rapists and murderers is something you should accept as its a normal part of someone else's culture.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/santiagos-terror-ticket-fort-lauderdale/story?id=44648391



> * Hours before his first court appearance, Esteban Santiago has told his interrogators that he had been in contact with the ISIS terror group online. *


The rest of the story is making several attempts to downplay this link. However, there's no longer any doubt at all that this man was a member of the ISIS. 

Also, people should remember that in the July, ISIS claimed that Florida is on their hit list. And since then we've now had 2 attacks. 

http://www.wokv.com/news/news/local/isis-hit-list-includes-floridians/nkd33/


> *ISIS ‘Hit List’ includes Floridians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, While you have the national media and government consistently PRETENDING that these are just lone-wolf mentally disabled attackers with no easily discernable motives .... Us Floridians have to live with the fact that we're in the direct line of fire from ISIS after an open threat. 

2 attacks and they still think it's all just one fucking coincidence. 

Pieces of shits.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> Another truck attack. :frown2: I don't see how they can be prevented.
> 
> The lenient sentences being given to migrants (throughout Europe) are only pissing people off. Average rape sentence here is 8+ years. He rapes a 5 year old and they let him off. He could be an adult for all we know. Does anyone really believe he's not going to reoffend? They'll hide his identity and send him to school with the kids here. Evil judge. :cussin:


They let a migrant off the hook for raping a boy because the migrant said he didn't know the boy didn't want it, seriously. Rape a child, claim ignorance to the child not wanting it and get off free. Light sentences have been tossed around for these migrants and yet the European Governments go out of their way to crack down on "Online Hate Speech". It's insane!

What's worse is that jails and prisons are breeding grounds for radical Islam. 

I don't think even children running the Government could fuck up this badly.

So many "Lone Wolf" attacks with the same motives, this is like super weird! So many coincidences! Will we ever figure out just what is behind these attacks? Gosh!


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

let the stupidity commence


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> let the stupidity commence


It did at 10:46 am when you decided to post in this thread.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> *They let a migrant off the hook for raping a boy *because the migrant said he didn't know the boy didn't want it, seriously. Rape a child, claim ignorance to the child not wanting it and get off free. Light sentences have been tossed around for these migrants and yet the European Governments go out of their way to crack down on "Online Hate Speech". It's insane!
> 
> What's worse is that jails and prisons are breeding grounds for radical Islam.
> 
> ...


JESUS! Have you got a source for that? I'm not saying I don't believe you I just don't really want to google that.




Another thing I was thinking was (anyone in the know can answer), how many god damn Terrorist organisations are there out there? Generally nowadays you hear about ISIS and that's it, but I did a wikipedia search (I know, I know) and there's a fucking LAUNDRY LIST.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_designated_terrorist_groups


----------



## FascistAmerica (Jan 4, 2017)

At this point we should just ban Islam, the religion promotes violence,puritanicalism,slavery,and the oppression of women before anyone says that Christanity does that too, that was years ago, Kebab is still practicing most of these if not they still believe in it


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FascistAmerica said:


> *At this point we should just ban Islam*, the religion promotes violence,puritanicalism,slavery,and the oppression of women before anyone says that Christanity does that too, that was years ago, Kebab is still practicing most of these if not they still believe in it


If you want to play into the hands of the extremists and create more terrorists to the cause, that's the way to go. You can't ban an ideology, but you can make it worse trying to ban it's followers.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

There's so much terrorism in the world we needed a terrorism mega thread. Why couldn't I have been born in a futuristic Star Trek utopia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MillionDollarProns said:


> There's so much terrorism in the world we needed a terrorism mega thread. Why couldn't I have been born in a futuristic Star Trek utopia


Because Star Trek isn't the utopia it wants to you to believe


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MillionDollarProns said:


> There's so much terrorism in the world we needed a terrorism mega thread. Why couldn't I have been born in a futuristic Star Trek utopia


Maquis? Cardassians? Dominion? Borg? Xindi? 

Star Trek actually went out of its way to establish that the Federation's Utopia was nothing more than a self-congratulatory milestone that wasn't actually achieved.

Destroying this belief and helping humanity continue to evolve and not get complacent was pretty much the central premise of TNG.

In fact, the writers of Star Trek did a much better job of understanding terrorism and terrorists than our government has and they were a bunch of bleeding heart liberals :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...ist-plotting-toxic-gas-attacks-seaside-towns/



> Manhunt for Syrian Migrant Plotting Toxic Gas Attacks on British Seaside Towns
> 
> German police are said to have uncovered evidence of a plot to carry out chemical attacks in British seaside towns while raiding a huge migrant camp.
> 
> ...


https://translate.google.com/transl...13-rig-flicka-p-skoltoalett-och-v-ldtog-henne



> Indictment: locked 13-year-old girl at the school toilet and raped her
> 
> Published January 9 2017 at 19:08
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...assaulted-attack-migrants-immigration-Germany



> Girls aged 13 and 14 sexually assaulted at train station - Libyan migrants arrested
> 
> A GROUP of teenage girls were sexually assaulted as they waited for a train in the latest shocking attack to hit Germany.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A woman has been beheaded for visiting a city without her husband, officials in Afghanistan have said.
> 
> The 30-year-old was decapitated and stabbed to death on Monday evening in Lati in the Sar-e-Pul province of northern Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/afghanistan-woman-beheaded-shopping-without-husband-a7498711.html


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Irony is that you can be a migrant in Europe and rape, murder and do terrible things and some of the countries won't deport you because your home country is deemed "Dangerous". Meanwhile Europe becomes all the more dangerous, especially for women. Where are the male feminists at when you need them?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> Where are the male feminists at when you need them?


Too busy being cuckold little bitches and eating wheat grass and lattes


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> JESUS! Have you got a source for that? I'm not saying I don't believe you I just don't really want to google that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/20369...because-jury-couldnt-prove-the-child-said-no/

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...10-sexual-emergency-has-conviction-OVERTURNED


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...saying-no-incident-Austria-December-2015.html

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2016/10/...ped-10-year-old-boy-has-conviction-overturned

http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/24/migra...-emergency-has-conviction-overtunred-6211056/

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...lly-raped-by-iraqi-migrant-at-pool-in-vienna/

News flash, diddling kids is only bad if the kid says no I guess. So age doesn't matter now?

Also the list is massive for terrorist groups. About a year ago i was discussing it with someone here, about how there is just so damn many. If they weren't tribal in nature, there would be an even bigger problem. ISIS are new to this, not as hardened as other groups but unlike other groups they accept all races and just aren't localized. 

If these groups ever start working together, they could really do a lot more harm.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@DesolationRow The prospect of a chemical attack in Britain is scary as hell man :/.

The only good thing is our intelligence agencies seem to be very good at stopping these ordeals from happening and whilst our border security is bad it isn't as bad as other European countries.

Still, not good enough considering the increase of migrants since the Blair years and a good amount of them coming in unchecked.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

https://www.change.org/p/bbc-to-stop-the-airing-of-the-bbc-2-tv-programme-the-housewives-of-isis

This petition which was started by a white woman named Emma Bird (see pic below) probably has more liberal westerners signing it than muslims because most of my muslim family and friends are ok with the skit. 

I made a similar post on my wall about how it's hypocritical for muslims to claim that ISIS aren't muslims and then oppose the skit making fun of ISIS and many of my muslim friends actually liked that post. 

As much of a problem as conservative muslims represent to the west, it is probably not as bad as the problem posed by ignorant whites themselves who are so blinded by their savior complex that they're completely incapable of filtering good from bad. 










Apparently it has 36k signatures - which is way more than you'd expect on banning something making fun of terrorists.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.premiumtimesng.com/news/...nfirms-suicide-bomber-baby-strapped-back.html



> UPDATE: Nine dead as *NEMA confirms suicide bomber had baby strapped on her back*
> 
> At least nine people were killed when three female suicide bombers struck in Madagali, Adamawa State, on Friday, a rescue agency has said.
> The National Emergency Management Agency also confirmed that one of the three female suicide bombers died with a baby strapped on her back.
> ...


I don't even have the words anymore.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Saw that same story, @Carte Blanche. :sad: :no:

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/753908/Security-chief-ISIS-enormous-danger-OSCE-Sebastian-Kurz


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

At least there's some good news on the terror front. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ice-launch-major-operation-brussels-district/



> Belgian police have carried out a major operation in the Molenbeek district of the capital Brussels which was home to many of the jihadis who carried out deadly attacks in Paris and on Brussels airport.
> 
> Officials did not say who police, who sealed off several roads in the immigrant area and who were backed by a helicopter flying overhead, were targeting in the raids.
> 
> ...


I hope more such raids are planned and executed. This was one of the things that in the long term has far more benefits than is widely assumed. It was one of the anti-terror activities in Pakistan that worked.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That is most certainly a positive development, @Carte Blanche! Go anti-terror forces in Belgium!

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...Swedish-shopping-centre-no-go-zone-Gothenburg



> LAWLESS SWEDEN: Lone migrant youths turn shopping centre into 'NO-GO ZONE', officials say
> 
> MIGRANT youth gangs have turned Sweden’s largest shopping centre into a “no-go zone” as they intimidate police, harass girls and deal drugs openly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/01/1...ooter-said-did-it-for-isis-officials-say.html


> *Florida airport shooting suspect said he did it for ISIS, officials reveal*
> 
> Accused Florida airport shooter Esteban Santiago told investigators that he spoke with ISIS terrorists in “jihadi chat rooms” and carried out the deadly Jan. 6 attack on behalf of ISIS, authorities said Tuesday during a bond hearing.
> *ORLANDO NIGHTCLUB ATTACKER'S WIFE COULD FACE LIFE IN PRISON ON NEW CHARGES*
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Carte Blanche said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/01/1...ooter-said-did-it-for-isis-officials-say.html


Oh my, if this is accurate than the msm and the government is trying to hide the fact of an ISIS connection and pretend it was just a random shooting. 

Also if people didn't know but islam is spreading in south America. Given the fact many of these places are poor, have corrupt governments and are deeply spiritual places, that terrorism will become very common in the next ten years with people from these parts.

The border issue is already a problem but if ISIS spreads into south America, it could make a massive problem sooner than later. I believe in another 3-5 years most of European terror will be done by homegrown nuts and many being white. 

The all-inclusive ideology of ISIS has not fallen on deaf ears. Before Europeans would never convert but as the anti-christian narrative grows, more will flock to islam.

A drug addict never really gives up addiction, just replaces that vice with another. A religious person won't give up religion because you demand it or attack it, they'll simply move to another.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, the melbourne attacker despite the so-called "guarantee" of the Police could be an Islamist after all .. Or he could just be brainwashed by the CIA ... 

Referring to people as dogs is a very Islamist thing to do because it's considered an unclean animal amongst muslims. Though sure, that's not a strong indicator. His "Islamic Angel of Cult" post could be a troll post. But what about the bible burning and still claiming to be doing god's work and being blessed? That indicates a conversion. All of this behaviour with potentially islamist motivations can't all be fueled by drugs and an addled brain. 



> BREAKING: Melbourne 'attacker' NAMED as ‘Islamic' who 'knows how to take you dogs down'
> 
> THE suspect in the Melbourne car attack has been named as Greek Australian Dimitrious Gargasoulas who has called himself an "Islamic" who "knows how to take you dogs down".
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Captain Edd @Carte Blanche @Goku @Miss Sally @Pratchett 

Meanwhile an Islamic terrorist sought to author a "bloodbath" in Vienna, Austria, like those in Orlando, Nice and Berlin but was stopped before he could blow up Austrians:

http://www.krone.at/oesterreich/wir...ien-verhaftet-mit-eigenbau-bombe-story-549888 

Shocking. Positively shocking.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Captain Edd @Carte Blanche @Goku @Miss Sally @Pratchett
> 
> Meanwhile an Islamic terrorist sought to author a "bloodbath" in Vienna, Austria, like those in Orlando, Nice and Berlin but was stopped before he could blow up Austrians:
> 
> ...


It is shocking and what's more shocking is when these guys get caught, because they were caught the powers at be pretend there is no problem.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Good thing he was caught, still a very bad feeling that this could've happened just a few miles away from where I live. Guess some people will STILL deny that we are a target though


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Captain Edd @Miss Sally

This is a terrible story: http://www.bild.de/regional/chemnit...sarah-um-sie-zu-infizieren-49866560.bild.html

A 38-year-old Pakistani man who reached Germany under the guise of being a refugee committed a particularly vicious rape, repeatedly biting his victim to attempt to infect her with hepatitis C, but he cannot be deported back to Pakistan for that government refuses to take him. He was sentenced a week ago to 46 months in prison for the July 2016 rape and assault of a 19-year-old German woman with blonde hair in the town of Zwickau in Saxony. 

Was watching a few YouTube videos of German women saying that they are changing their hair from blonde or hiding their blonde hair at nighttime in public.

Angela Merkel has been enjoying 66% approval from German women versus 44% from German men.

German women may want to begin rethinking certain things.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*46 months for rape :maisie2*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They'll be sending the victims to jail soon enough like the Muslim countries they idolize so much.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to have hope for the future of this world, but it is getting harder every day. :romo5


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Captain Edd @Miss Sally
> 
> This is a terrible story: http://www.bild.de/regional/chemnit...sarah-um-sie-zu-infizieren-49866560.bild.html
> 
> ...



That's a really low sentence for someone who did rape and tried to infect someone. For these european countries supposedly being feminist, they sure don't do shit to protect women and they don't even punish the rapists that badly. So many rapists don't get deported because their home countries won't take them back or their home countries are deem "too dangerous" so they let these animals stay there, endangering their own citizens.

I don't know why but don't think this is sustainable.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.thelocal.se/20170122/another-teenager-shot-in-malm-on-saturday-night



> Yet another teenager has been shot in Sweden’s third city of Malmö — *but this time the youth’s life was saved because he was wearing a bullet-proof jacket.*
> According to police, the man was shot several times, suffering severe but not life-threatening injuries to his leg.
> 
> The police were called at around a quarter to eight on Saturday evening by a man working at a grocery shop in the area around the Lindängen housing estate.
> ...


So gang members are walking around in bullet-proof vests now in Sweden ... :wow


---

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/01/22/asylum-seeker-allegedly-murdered-70-year-old-infidel/




> Migrant Allegedly Murdered 70-Year-Old Because She Was An ‘Infidel’
> 
> A migrant born in Saudi Arabia but claiming to have come from Pakistan, is accused of having murdered a 70-year-old pensioner in her home because she was an “infidel.”
> Police say that the 27-year old asylum seeker wrote religious themed writing in Arabic on the walls of the murdered pensioners apartment located in the town of Bad Friedrichshall-Untergriesheim, which prosecutors say led them to believe there may be a religious motivation to the murder which took place on the 19th of May last year.
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Miss Sally @samizayn 

The Rape of Sweden continues on the Scandinavian nation's long and winding road to third world status:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823257153951645700

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823257921026981888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823257988643307520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823273793309261824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823282884920406016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823283530557964289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823295199984123905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/823310395733643264
http://www.thelocal.se/20170122/three-in-sweden-live-streamed-gang-rape-on-facebook



> Man in Sweden 'live-streamed gang rape on Facebook'
> 
> The men have been arrested in Sweden on suspicion of gang-raping a woman, after one allegedly live-streamed the crime on a closed Facebook page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Miss Sally @samizayn
> 
> The Rape of Sweden continues on the Scandinavian nation's long and winding road to third world status:
> 
> ...



Strange DROW, what on earth could be causing the surge of violence, rapes and crime? Certainly not the "Refugees" or migrants! Must be drunken Swedes! There's a good reason why the Swedish government bans studies on crime which show place of origin or nationality or religion. Also good that the government there has full control of the media. Sweden just gets a bad wrap because people are jealous of it's diversity! 

Quite honestly I expect Sweden to turn into a third world country soon, it's near that with it's rape stats. Gun crime is also increasing, indigenous Swedes are fleeing the country, Jews are fleeing certain cities and women dye their hair. Europe needs an example and sadly for an example to happen there must be a sacrifice, Sweden has been sacrificed on the altar of "Multi-culturalism" and it doesn't seem to be enriching them one bit.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

#notallmigrants


:mj


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Pratchett said:


> #notallmigrants
> 
> 
> :mj


#JustTheIndoctrinatedones :Trump


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

just wow at some of the stuff on this thread

I am pretty clued up about a lot of this stuff but even I haven't heard about a lot of the stuff people are posting. Won't hear about this on Sky News or the BBC in the UK though as they are too busy saying how Trump stepped on an ant so should be impeached


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I saw the reports about the facebook live rape .. and I didn't even want to believe it ... 

Of course, the MSM completely ignored it.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Carte Blanche said:


> I saw the reports about the facebook live rape .. and I didn't even want to believe it ...
> 
> Of course, the MSM completely ignored it.


Don't feel bad! I'm sure if the msm could, they would have ignored the Chicago kidnapping and live torture too!

Remember that brown Muslims from the mideast and Africa are especially fragile and vulnerable. They didn't grow up with western values so they don't know any better, unlike those scummy white men! We should be understanding, they had a hard life!

After all its a woman's duty to show solidarity with these men in a state of sexual emergency. I'm sure it was all a misunderstanding and a few months in prison and lots of hugs will turn them into great citizens only whites wish they could be!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll leave this here as well.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Carte Blanche @Captain Edd @Miss Sally
> 
> This is a terrible story: http://www.bild.de/regional/chemnit...sarah-um-sie-zu-infizieren-49866560.bild.html
> 
> ...


Absolutely digusting.

I usually think my country is one of the worst in Europe when it comes to migrant related crimes and how to deal with them but we've got nothing on the stuff happening in scandinavian countries, Netherlands, Germany or even the UK, they've reached a new low of self-destruction.

If European countries don't change their politics quickly, we're done, there will be Breivik-style revenge terrorism and we'll end up like Yugoslavia.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> #notallmigrants
> 
> 
> :mj


*#fewbadapplesspoilitfortherest*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Afghan migrants gang raped a woman at gun point and live streamed it to Facebook. *



> COPENHAGEN, Denmark — Police in Sweden say three men have been arrested on suspicion of being part of a group rape that was streamed live on a closed Facebook group.
> 
> Police spokeswoman Lisa Sannervik says the investigation into “a serious sexual offense” was in “a preliminary phase” and she could not provide further details. No charges have been filed.
> 
> ...


http://nypost.com/2017/01/24/three-arrested-after-gang-rape-streamed-on-facebook-live/



> Three men have been arrested for an alleged three-hour gang rape of a woman in Uppsala, Sweden, which the armed thugs livestreamed on Facebook. Two of the three men, whose names have not been released, are from Afghanistan, a detail that further heightens the growing tension in Europe over what more and more citizens view as reckless immigration policies that are ultimately putting Europeans at risk.
> 
> According to a witness who viewed the livestreamed gang-rape, the thugs, armed with a revolver, tore the clothes off the victim, a barely conscious 30-year-old Swedish woman, and sexually assaulted her. After being notified by the online witness, police eventually arrived on the scene and arrested the three men.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailywire.com/news/12814...m_content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro

I don't even know what to say to this. I hope these bastards get thrown in jail for the rest of their lives


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

When Denmark has to write about crime in Sweden :kobe9


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> *Afghan migrants gang raped a woman at gun point and live streamed it to Facebook. *
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/01/24/three-arrested-after-gang-rape-streamed-on-facebook-live/
> ...


The guy who was raping and trying to infect women with Hep C only got a few years, these guys might get community service. Rape isn't a serious crime in Europe it seems


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

Miss Sally said:


> The guy who was raping and trying to infect women with Hep C only got a few years, these guys might get community service. Rape isn't a serious crime in Europe it seems


Bit of a generalisation of the other 40+ countries attitudes towards rape...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

For those who don't know, Ayaan Hirsi Aly is a prominent ex-Muslim. The worst part of this violent tweet is that Ayaan actually did go through forced FGM. 

This woman is still on Twitter. These are the types of Muslims westerners are following and defending. 

The ultimate Trojan horse.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Miss Sally said:


> The guy who was raping and trying to infect women with Hep C only got a few years, these guys might get community service. Rape isn't a serious crime in Europe it seems


Well, with the constant crimes being commited, this would be the perfect time to really throw the book at these guys. Hopefully it changes and they don't get protected because of political correctness


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

themuel1 said:


> Bit of a generalisation of the other 40+ countries attitudes towards rape...


Considering how the sentences for migrants raping has been laughable I'd say it's pretty accurate. Of course I'm refering to European countries that have the migrant issue and don't have the balls to deal with it.

Ayaan Hirsi Ali is a hero. Women should be rallying around her, not these hijiab wearing lunatics.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

@DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @L-DOPA @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute

Democratic congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard recently visited Syria and met with the Syrian people and President Assad. In an interview with Fake News Outlet CNN's Jake Tapper, she responded to Tapper's attempts to push the previous administration's pro-regime change narrative that there are "moderate rebels" by stating that it is the view of the Syrian people that "there are no moderate rebels" and effectively stating that the US is arming and helping to empower Al Qaeda. Fascinating and essential interview. Huge respect to the congresswoman for seeking and reporting truth and standing firm even in the face of CNN's attempts to emotionally manipulate the American people with images and even tweets supposedly by devastated children in Syria asking for "help". Be sure to check out the video in the link. 

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/rep-gabbard-syria-no-moderate-rebels/



> Washington, D.C. – Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard made damning statements about the U.S. role in Syria in a CNN interview — noting that “there are no moderate rebels” — after a secret four-day fact-finding mission to Syria in which she met with everyday Syrians, and eventually met with President Bashar al-Assad.
> 
> “I wanted to see if there was in some small way, a way that I could express the love and the aloha and the care that the American people have for the people of Syria, and to see firsthand what was happening there, to see that situation there,” Gabbard told CNN’s Jake Tapper on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


For her efforts and willingness to go against the establishment line, she is of course being smeared in the ways you would expect:

Tulsi Gabbard's Fascist Escorts to Syria


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824659563102294016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824434831429885953


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

TULSI :banderas.

I gained massive respect for her when she decided to meet with Trump to discuss foreign policy and it's gone up even further after reading that and watching the CNN interview. She seems like one of the few genuine politicians out there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> @DesolationRow @Carte Blanche @Pratchett @AryaDark @Sincere @L-DOPA @Fringe @Miss Sally @virus21 @Goku @Beatles123 @MillionDollarProns @Lumpy McRighteous @Neuron @The Absolute
> 
> Democratic congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard recently visited Syria and met with the Syrian people and President Assad. In an interview with Fake News Outlet CNN's Jake Tapper, she responded to Tapper's attempts to push the previous administration's pro-regime change narrative that there are "moderate rebels" by stating that it is the view of the Syrian people that "there are no moderate rebels" and effectively stating that the US is arming and helping to empower Al Qaeda. Fascinating and essential interview. Huge respect to the congresswoman for seeking and reporting truth and standing firm even in the face of CNN's attempts to emotionally manipulate the American people with images and even tweets supposedly by devastated children in Syria asking for "help". Be sure to check out the video in the link.
> 
> ...


Teflon Don Juan also went through with signing an executive order to suspend the refugee program. While it's unfortunate that those in danger can't flee to the good ol' US of A, I'm sure Germany is willing to bend over and take a few more inches up the ass by allowing them in willy nilly.

:trump3

Also, McMullin and Sellars can go fuck themselves on the grounds that one couldn't even place second in his home state during the election and the other is a true-blue shuckin' and jivin' token DNC member.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

let's be a bit more accurate in our representations here, there are no moderate rebels in syria anymore because theyre all dead. the obama administration refused to support them while the saudis were shipping billions in cash and weapons to the jihadist rebels. the moderate rebels took on the bulk of the fighting in the early phase of the war, took that fighting on the chin and eventually got ground down to nothing. in that time the jihadist rebels built their strength and then took the whole anti-assad side of the war over once the moderate rebels were sufficiently weakened (and discredited by their weakness). 

at first the rebellion in syria was not driven by jihad, but the jihadi part of it grew stronger and stronger while the non-jihadi part withered and died. that's what happens when everybody but you is getting mega support from abroad. you get crushed. the moderate rebels armed with almost nothing but small arms and very little cash couldn't stand up to assad and hezbollah troops armed to the teeth with heavy weaponry from russia and iran, and also stand up to jihadis armed to the teeth with heavy weaponry and flush with cash from the gulf states. a man armed with a big rock cant stand up to two men armed with rifles, unless that first man is rambo or something. and the moderate syrian rebels were not exactly rambo.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> let's be a bit more accurate in our representations here, there are no moderate rebels in syria anymore because theyre all dead. the obama administration refused to support them while the saudis were shipping billions in cash and weapons to the jihadist rebels. the moderate rebels took on the bulk of the fighting in the early phase of the war, took that fighting on the chin and eventually got ground down to nothing. in that time the jihadist rebels built their strength and then took the whole anti-assad side of the war over once the moderate rebels were sufficiently weakened (and discredited by their weakness).
> 
> at first the rebellion in syria was not driven by jihad, but the jihadi part of it grew stronger and stronger while the non-jihadi part withered and died. that's what happens when everybody but you is getting mega support from abroad. you get crushed.


Sounds pretty much spot on. Let's not forget as well the fact that the UK and US together laid the groundwork for ISIS to emerge with the shambolic approach to the Iraq war. I have a lot of friends in the military who served in Iraq and the consensus is always "We removed the leadership, fucked everything up, armed some of the populace to take our places and left. Then they rebelled against the leaders we put in place and became extremists with all the resources we gave them. And because we fucked the country there was no one to really oppose them." Paraphrased obviously but pretty much sums it up. We do often reap what we sow I think.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

What if I told you there are no moderates? Only liberals and extremists. "Moderate" Islam, is a western construct ... wishful thinking if you will. 

Even as an ex Muslim I wouldn't even know how to define a moderate Muslim because I've never seen one. I've only seen muslims who are muslims in name only and don't follow the stripture (which is what they refer to as liberals and most muslims considering them hypocrites or non-muslim) and those that follow the scripture are anything but moderate in their views. In America they'd be considered far-right extremists because their views align closer with KKK and evangelicas than those on the center right.

There is no such thing as a group of muslims that are close to the center. They're either far right, or far left.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/759662/Migrant-gang-burn-down-Dunkirk-Refugee-Women-s-Centre

Not exactly blow yourself up terrorism but hey, where the feminists at for this?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/759662/Migrant-gang-burn-down-Dunkirk-Refugee-Women-s-Centre
> 
> Not exactly blow yourself up terrorism but hey, where the feminists at for this?


But, but Islam is totally compatible with western values and feminism.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like this is a rarely touched upon perspective: http://www.cracked.com/personal-exp...diers-fought-u.s.-trump-just-banned-them.html



> Yesterday, some disloyal Trump staffer who'll surely get a book deal one day leaked four upcoming executive orders. Chief among them was President Trump's much-feared Muslim immigration ban. Among other things, it pretty much shuts down any immigration to the United States from Iraq. This includes thousands of Iraqis who acted as interpreters for our soldiers. At the time, they were promised that if this whole "occupation" thing didn't work out, they'd be able to get a visa and move to the land of apple pie and Oxycontin. President Trump just slammed the door in their faces.
> 
> 
> "Don't worry, the U.S. always honors its commitments. Mostly. A lot of the time."
> ...


To deny even one of these men is an affront. The US need to fight to ensure the wellbeing of these people on an individual basis.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://heavy.com/news/2017/01/quebe...-shooter-gunman-photos-video-injuries-deaths/


> *Quebec City Mosque Shooting: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Developing story, we don't have much to go on yet, but this is the same mosque that had the pig head incident. They haven't said anything about the suspects except that they have them in custody.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Carte Blanche said:


> http://heavy.com/news/2017/01/quebe...-shooter-gunman-photos-video-injuries-deaths/
> 
> 
> Developing story, we don't have much to go on yet, but this is the same mosque that had the pig head incident. They haven't said anything about the suspects except that they have them in custody.


Quebec isn't very nice to foreigners of any kind


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Quebec isn't very nice to foreigners of any kind


Yup. English speaking Canada is believed to have suppressed the French on many issues including immigration. Over there they don't address the minority issues through government so there's an undercurrent of deep resentment.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Carte Blanche said:


> Yup. English speaking Canada is believed to have suppressed the French on many issues including immigration. Over there they don't address the minority issues through government so there's an undercurrent of deep resentment.


I'm not even sure what the deep rooted resentment is myself , but its one of the reasons why I don't feel like going to Quebec . They seemingly try to make it more of a hassle for Anglophones


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

la belle province


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

According to some witness on Radio Canada the attackers yelled "Allah Akbar" prior to shooting. 

https://www.rt.com/news/375554-quebec-city-mosque-shooting/



> A witness told Radio Canada that one of the attackers shouted “Allahu akbar” as he opened fire.
> 
> “One started shooting. As soon as he opened fire he shouted, "Allahu akbar!" ("God is great!") The bullets reached people who were praying. People who prayed lost their lives. As for myself, the bullet passed over my head," the witness who refused to be identified said, adding the attackers “seemed to have a very good Québec accent.”
> 
> Two suspects have been arrested in the ongoing police operation, according to a Quebec police spokesman. An investigation into the attack has been launched.


The Daily Beast reported that two white supremacists were in custody for the shooting, based on a fake Reuters Twitter account's report.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> According to some witness on Radio Canada the attackers yelled "Allah Akbar" prior to shooting.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/375554-quebec-city-mosque-shooting/
> 
> The Daily Beast reported that two white supremacists were in custody for the shooting, based on a fake Reuters Twitter account's report.


If it wasn't done by whites, some people are going to be very disappointed.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Quebec is weird, they let an incredible number of foreigners in, especially north africans, in an attempt to save the French language from declining. Yet actual French people may have a very hard time immigrating there and are often being told that they are not wanted because they don't speak English very well, go figure.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

An unfortunate irony here, even if the shooters were white considering it was a mosque that was attacked.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> The Daily Beast reported


Might as well stop reading right there


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

One of the suspects has been identified as Mohamed Khadir. The other has a French name. No other information about the attackers has been released.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> One of the suspects has been identified as Mohamed Khadir. The other has a French name. No other information about the attackers has been released.


One of the witnesses has been identified as Mohamed Khadir. The suspect is Alexandre Bissonette.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

samizayn said:


> One of the witnesses has been identified as Mohamed Khadir. The suspect is Alexandre Bissonette.


Yeah I know that. That post was made several hours ago before that news broke out.

I'm glad you're keeping up with the news on this attack. I hope you award the next terrorist attack the same amount of attention and care and post about it before the usual people do.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Khadir is a witness. Alexandre Bissonnette, a white man born in Québec and described as "pro-Le Pen and anti-feminist", is believed to have acted alone.



Stinger Fan said:


> I'm not even sure what the deep rooted resentment is myself , but its one of the reasons why I don't feel like going to Quebec . They seemingly try to make it more of a hassle for Anglophones


Québec has many anti-anglo policies. It's part of the lifestyle. If it makes you feel better, lots of local french folks get on even worse with them and complain about Québec elitism. 

--------

A brief, semi-accurate history of why Québec (and Acadia) is how it is for non-Canadians:

_All of this dates back to Canada's early days when France and England were vying for control. The English won and many francophones quickly fled or were forceably deported. For example, the majority of Louisiana's Cajuns are descendants of Québec, Prince Edward Island, New Brunswick and Nova Scotia's Acadians who were displaced during Le Grand Dérangement (The Great Upheaval or, as it's more often referred to in my home province, the Expulsion). 

Québec, and to a lesser extent New Brunswick, are home to a francophone linguistic minority on a land mass that's largely anglophone. Québec is almost entirely french whereas NB is split more or less evenly with some regions more uni-lingual in either direction than others. A strong, unifying French identity is fostered under such circumstances and thus cultural preservation becomes a political force. Many French Canadians feel driven to protect themselves from assimilation or cultural invasion - Sound even a little familiar to any of you? 

Canada is often painted as a big happy family of doormats and beer drinkers but in reality we have three, not two (as Trudeau senior said), solitudes : English Canada, La Francophonie and The First Nations. Some folks would amend that to four solitudes by dividing Toronto and the two coasts from The West. Québec is, admittedly, sometimes a bit of a problem child province which has a not-all-that-long-ago history of succession attempts and domestic terrorism. It's also a really nice place I love visiting; Montréal is one of my favourite cities in the world. Folks complain but most of us - Québecois included - like being part of the same odd country that tries to be European and North American at the same time and will defend each other's honour if outsiders get too nasty. 
_
-----

Bissonnette, the mosque shooter, is unfortunately not a surprise in the context of modern Québec politics. Québec is unique for being not only french but balanced between a socialist lifestyle and traditional Catholic background. They are really struggling with integrating newcomers who are neither atheist or Christian, such as Muslims. If nationalistic populism is going to find a foothold in Canada, Québec is one of the provinces most likely to be involved.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> Yeah I know that. That post was made several hours ago before that news broke out.
> 
> I'm glad you're keeping up with the news on this attack. I hope you award the next terrorist attack the same amount of attention and care and post about it before the usual people do.


What did i say? They were hoping it was a white guy that did it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.thelocal.it/20170130/italian-police-bust-people-trafficking-ring-in-lombardy



> Italian police bust people-trafficking ring in Lombardy
> 
> Italian police have arrested 13 people involved in a major people smuggling network responsible for trafficking hundreds of people across Europe, they announced on Monday.
> 
> ...



http://www.thelocal.at/20170130/austria-moves-to-ban-full-face-veils



> Austria moves to ban full-face veil
> 
> Austria's chancellor said Monday he will seek to ban full-face veils in public, as part of a wide-ranging government programme aimed at fending off the challenge of the far-right.
> 
> ...



http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...-teenagers-brawl-Ludwigshafen-shopping-centre



> GERMANY CHAOS: Mass brawl between teenage migrants sparks major police operation
> 
> TEENAGE migrants left one person injured after two gangs sparked a mass brawl outside a major shopping centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I thought French people were supposed to be nice and even they are shooting up shit


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> Yeah I know that. That post was made several hours ago before that news broke out.
> 
> I'm glad you're keeping up with the news on this attack. I hope you award the next terrorist attack the same amount of attention and care and post about it before the usual people do.


If a person is ever unfortunate enough to be victimised so unfairly in a situation like this (from the attack itself and then for having his name smeared like it was) I hope I'm one of the first in here. Otherwise, I'm not interested.


stevefox1200 said:


> *I thought French people were supposed to be nice *and even they are shooting up shit


:lol: I don't even think French people would agree with that assessment :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

samizayn said:


> If a person is ever unfortunate enough to be victimised so unfairly in a situation like this (from the attack itself and then for having his name smeared like it was) I hope I'm one of the first in here. Otherwise, I'm not interested.


I'm sure the dozens of people who are killed by ISIS daily are thanking you for your concern as well. But at least you admitted that you don't care. Most people wouldn't be that bold.

It's also good to see where your priorities lie.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> I'm sure the dozens of people who are killed by ISIS daily are thanking you for your concern as well. But at least you admitted that you don't care. Most people wouldn't be that bold.
> 
> It's also good to see where your priorities lie.


Excuse me, that was abrupt, I don't mean to say I don't care about the victims that die. I hate ISIS and it's a tragedy each time they take a victim, but I don't care to talk about how radical Islam must be stopped each time something happens. I don't care about arguing some kind of point each time a Western/white murderer kills a bunch of people (contrary to what you believe @miss_Sally) because it's not a conversation I find goes anywhere.

Someone being lied about is something I will always feel the need to speak out about though because it can only be remedied by people spreading the truth.

Though it must be said that "most" people are actually very open in showing they don't care about most of ISIS' victims, because it only becomes a topic of discussion when they do something in Western countries.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Excuse me, that was abrupt, I don't mean to say I don't care about the victims that die. I hate ISIS and it's a tragedy each time they take a victim, but I don't care to talk about how radical Islam must be stopped each time something happens. I don't care about arguing some kind of point each time a Western/white murderer kills a bunch of people (contrary to what you believe @miss_Sally) because it's not a conversation I find goes anywhere.
> 
> Someone being lied about is something I will always feel the need to speak out about though because it can only be remedied by people spreading the truth.
> 
> Though it must be said that "most" people are actually very open in showing they don't care about most of ISIS' victims, because it only becomes a topic of discussion when they do something in Western countries.


Nice. Giving yourself an out from having to care about things when you want to care about them. I've already said that that's ok. It's what you want to do. But I just don't think that your type of compartmentalization and priorities are something that I agree with even if that's how you want to go about things but I'm ok with that. 

I'm also not ok with the people who simply get hyped up when shit happens only in their neck of the woods, but I can understand why that happens and I wouldn't use that to find a snarky way to put them down for doing it. It's worse when it hits closer to home and if people in the west are getting riled up about atrocities in the west, then that's perfectly alright with me. I'd be more concerned if my neighbor got robbed than if someone in New York got robbed. 

But I'd be more interested in the victims, their names and their families but I'm glad to see you sticking up for Mohamed Khadir though. Good job :clap


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> *Nice. Giving yourself an out from having to care about things when you want to care about them.* I've already said that that's ok. It's what you want to do. But I just don't think that your type of compartmentalization and priorities are something that I agree with even if that's how you want to go about things but I'm ok with that.
> 
> I'm also not ok with the people who simply get hyped up when shit happens only in their neck of the woods, but *I can understand why that happens and I wouldn't use that to find a snarky way to put them down for doing it.* It's worse when it hits closer to home and if people in the west are getting riled up about atrocities in the west, then that's perfectly alright with me. I'd be more concerned if my neighbor got robbed than if someone in New York got robbed.
> 
> But I'd be more interested in the victims, their names and their families but I'm glad to see you sticking up for Mohamed Khadir though. Good job :clap


All of this passive aggressiveness! You must mistake me for your mother in law. Mohamed Khadir didn't die but he's the only victim whose life can have any sort of impact from our words. 

And actually you have moved me somewhat. I looked up ways to help the mosque and found this page listing a few, if anyone would join me in reaching out and donating. I don't want to be able to make a habit of this but if the opportunities arise I will.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Are we really going to start accusing posters of only caring about themselves and their backyards in a thread devoted to news stories of people fearing, hating and lashing out violently at each other over cultural differences? That seems unnecessary. 

As a bilingual, half-aboriginal Canadian I can give an insider perspective on events involving French Canada, English Canada and First Nations Canada. I have no business trying to speak for people I do not know who live in cultures and places I have no first-hand experience with. Don't misinterpret having nothing of value to share as meaning I, and others, don't care.

Since its become a talking point, these are the names and a bit of information about the men who died (there are others in critical condition) in the mosque shooting (courtesy of CBC.ca):

*Azzeddine Soufiane*

The 57-year-old father of three was a grocer, butcher, and longtime Quebec City resident who often helped guide newcomers to the provincial capital.

He owned and operated the Boucherie Assalam in Sainte-Foy, less than a kilometre away from the Islamic cultural centre where the shooting took place.


*Khaled Belkacemi*

Belkacemi, 60, was a professor of soil and agri-food engineering at Laval University, also in the Sainte-Foy neighbourhood. He earned his bachelor of science in chemical engineering from Polytechnic School of Algiers in Algeria in 1983 and graduated with a PhD from Sherbrooke University in 1990.

His area of research focused on green chemistry and functional foods. He was the keynote speaker at the 66th Canadian Chemical Engineering Conference in Quebec City last October.


*Aboubaker Thabti*

Friends of Thabti, 44, told the Globe and Mail he worked in a pharmacy and had two young children.

Abder Dhakkar told the newspaper that Thabti was one of the first people he met when he came to Quebec City from Montreal a year-and-a-half ago.

"He's so kind; everyone loves him — everyone," he said.


*Mamadou Tanou Barry*

Mamadou Tanou Barry, 42, worked in information technology, was the father of two toddlers, aged three and one-and-a-half.


*Ibrahima Barry*

Ibrahima Barry, 39, worked for Quebec's Revenue Ministry, was a father of four. His children are aged 13, seven, three and two.


*Abdelkrim Hassane*

Hassane, 41, was Algerian and worked as a programming analyst for the Quebec government. He had three daughters, aged 10, eight and 15 months.


Here's a link to the GoFundMe page if you'd like to offer financial support to the families to help with funeral costs.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Are we really going to start accusing posters of only caring about themselves and their backyards in a thread devoted to news stories of people fearing, hating and lashing out violently at each other over cultural differences? That seems unnecessary.
> 
> As a bilingual, half-aboriginal Canadian I can give an insider perspective on events involving French Canada, English Canada and First Nations Canada. I have no business trying to speak for people I do not know who live in cultures and places I have no first-hand experience with. Don't misinterpret having nothing of value to share as meaning I, and others, don't care.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of disingenuous people here who make up excuses or try to lesson the evil committed by some for their own agendas. You're not one of those people which is why you're one of my favorite posters here! :x

Thank you for your information! This whole thing is just nuts.


----------



## LeonLev (Oct 7, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Are we really going to start accusing posters of only caring about themselves and their backyards in a thread devoted to news stories of people fearing, hating and lashing out violently at each other over cultural differences? That seems unnecessary.
> 
> As a bilingual, half-aboriginal Canadian I can give an insider perspective on events involving French Canada, English Canada and First Nations Canada. I have no business trying to speak for people I do not know who live in cultures and places I have no first-hand experience with. Don't misinterpret having nothing of value to share as meaning I, and others, don't care.
> 
> ...


One of the best posts I've read in this forum ever. Special thanks for the gofundme link.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is also literally what terrorism is. But keep pretending that it's "justified" because the speaker was a Nazi and that Trump Supporters are "Nazis". 

Your reasoning is LITERALLY the same as ISIS's reasoning who call people infidels and ***** when they bomb, kill, rape and murder them. You are a domestic terrorist if you think it's justified to beat people in the name of defending your ideology just as ISIS feel like they're justified in killing people. 

See how ridiculous the comparison is now that I'm comparing lefties to ISIS? Stop with the Hitler/Nazi bullshit - because it's not an argument. It is a post-hoc ratification for the promotion of preventable violence.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> This is also literally what terrorism is. But keep pretending that it's "justified" because the speaker was a Nazi and that Trump Supporters are "Nazis".
> 
> Your reasoning is LITERALLY the same as ISIS's reasoning who call people infidels and ***** when they bomb, kill, rape and murder them. You are a domestic terrorist if you think it's justified to beat people in the name of defending your ideology just as ISIS feel like they're justified in killing people.
> 
> See how ridiculous the comparison is now that I'm comparing lefties to ISIS? Stop with the Hitler/Nazi bullshit - because it's not an argument. It is a post-hoc ratification for the promotion of preventable violence.


It's not bullshit. Trump is totally fascist. People wonder how Hitler was allowed to do what he did and how he rose to power, we are seeing it all over again with Trump.

Don't think Trump is fascist? Read this, almost all of them describe Trump.

Fourteen Defining Characteristics Of Fascism
By Dr. Lawrence Britt

Dr. Lawrence Britt has examined the fascist regimes of Hitler (Germany), Mussolini (Italy), Franco (Spain), Suharto (Indonesia) and several Latin American regimes. Britt found 14 defining characteristics common to each:

1. Powerful and Continuing Nationalism - Fascist regimes tend to make constant use of patriotic mottos, slogans, symbols, songs, and other paraphernalia. Flags are seen everywhere, as are flag symbols on clothing and in public displays.

2. Disdain for the Recognition of Human Rights - Because of fear of enemies and the need for security, the people in fascist regimes are persuaded that human rights can be ignored in certain cases because of "need." The people tend to look the other way or even approve of torture, summary executions, assassinations, long incarcerations of prisoners, etc.

3. Identification of Enemies/Scapegoats as a Unifying Cause - The people are rallied into a unifying patriotic frenzy over the need to eliminate a perceived common threat or foe: racial , ethnic or religious minorities; liberals; communists; socialists, terrorists, etc.

4. Supremacy of the Military - Even when there are widespread
domestic problems, the military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.

5. Rampant Sexism - The governments of fascist nations tend to be almost exclusively male-dominated. Under fascist regimes, traditional gender roles are made more rigid. Divorce, abortion and homosexuality are suppressed and the state is represented as the ultimate guardian of the family institution.

6. Controlled Mass Media - Sometimes to media is directly controlled by the government, but in other cases, the media is indirectly controlled by government regulation, or sympathetic media spokespeople and executives. Censorship, especially in war time, is very common.

7. Obsession with National Security - Fear is used as a motivational tool by the government over the masses.

8. Religion and Government are Intertwined - Governments in fascist nations tend to use the most common religion in the nation as a tool to manipulate public opinion. Religious rhetoric and terminology is common from government leaders, even when the major tenets of the religion are diametrically opposed to the government's policies or actions.

9. Corporate Power is Protected - The industrial and business aristocracy of a fascist nation often are the ones who put the government leaders into power, creating a mutually beneficial business/government relationship and power elite.

10. Labor Power is Suppressed - Because the organizing power of labor is the only real threat to a fascist government, labor unions are either eliminated entirely, or are severely suppressed.

11. Disdain for Intellectuals and the Arts - Fascist nations tend to promote and tolerate open hostility to higher education, and academia. It is not uncommon for professors and other academics to be censored or even arrested. Free expression in the arts and letters is openly attacked.

12. Obsession with Crime and Punishment - Under fascist regimes, the police are given almost limitless power to enforce laws. The people are often willing to overlook police abuses and even forego civil liberties in the name of patriotism. There is often a national police force with virtually unlimited power in fascist nations.

13. Rampant Cronyism and Corruption - Fascist regimes almost always are governed by groups of friends and associates who appoint each other to government positions and use governmental power and authority to protect their friends from accountability. It is not uncommon in fascist regimes for national resources and even treasures to be appropriated or even outright stolen by government leaders.

14. Fraudulent Elections - Sometimes elections in fascist nations are a complete sham. Other times elections are manipulated by smear campaigns against or even assassination of opposition candidates, use of legislation to control voting numbers or political district boundaries, and manipulation of the media. Fascist nations also typically use their judiciaries to manipulate or control elections.

We are now witnessing a fascist regime.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree, much of California - and Washington, and Oregon too - is in the grip of local fascist regimes that tolerate street violence against their various Emmanuel Goldsteins. As Lenin asked, "What is to be done?"


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> This is also literally what terrorism is. But keep pretending that it's "justified" because the speaker was a Nazi and that Trump Supporters are "Nazis".
> 
> Your reasoning is LITERALLY the same as ISIS's reasoning who call people infidels and ***** when they bomb, kill, rape and murder them. You are a domestic terrorist if you think it's justified to beat people in the name of defending your ideology just as ISIS feel like they're justified in killing people.
> 
> See how ridiculous the comparison is now that I'm comparing lefties to ISIS? Stop with the Hitler/Nazi bullshit - because it's not an argument. It is a post-hoc ratification for the promotion of preventable violence.


*Then when do we start calling it a "Revolution"?*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

blackholeson said:


> *Then when do we start calling it a "Revolution"?*


Every terrorist calls himself a revolutionary. It's essentially interchangeable at this point.

Do you really think that a terrorist calls himself a terrorist?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-shooting-idUSKBN15I12C



> A French soldier on Friday shot and wounded a man armed with a knife after he tried to enter the Louvre museum in central Paris carrying a suitcase, police sources said.
> 
> One source said the man had been trying to get into the museum's shopping mall and had attacked another soldier before being shot and seriously wounded.
> 
> ...


Heard about this on LBC. This only just came out in the last hour so expect to find updates to this story.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It's not bullshit. Trump is totally fascist. People wonder how Hitler was allowed to do what he did and how he rose to power, we are seeing it all over again with Trump.
> 
> Don't think Trump is fascist? Read this, almost all of them describe Trump.
> 
> ...


Half of those don't really apply to Trump and the obsession with National Security began under Bush after 9/11 and was extended and made bigger by Obama. If this is the case we been under a fascist regime for 30 years. :laugh:

There really is no end to which you'd support these violent people is there? It doesn't matter what Trump does, doesn't matter if trump supporters aren't as violent and it doesn't matter to you how these antifa which ironically act like fascists go. You'll always believe it's justified. You sound like an inquisitor weeding out dissent. "We cannot tolerate this speech" "If you vote for so and so violence against you is justified" "Violence in the name of freedom is needed" "Your opinions are dangerous".

When someone is killed and people respond to the constant violence and aggression by the "Left", you all will be saying "look look, see! Our violence was justified!" Well people can only take so much and retaliation will eventually happen but of course the constant baiting for it and egging it on will be completely ignored. It must be nice to play the victim while being the perpetrator.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

L-DOPA said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-shooting-idUSKBN15I12C
> 
> 
> 
> Heard about this on LBC. This only just came out in the last hour so expect to find updates to this story.


I'm just gonna copy past this every single time a muslim commits an act of terror:


> Did he shout Allahu Akber?
> Yes
> Nope, nothing to do with Islam
> 
> ...


PS. I'm aware that it's very likely that this man may not even be a muslim.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

French medias are actually debating on whether or not the soldier had the right to shoot back.

:fuckthis


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Café de René said:


> French medias are actually debating on whether or not the soldier had the right to shoot back.
> 
> :fuckthis


Is it any wonder there are people who want Le Pen to win the election


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Café de René said:


> French medias are actually debating on whether or not the soldier had the right to shoot back.
> 
> :fuckthis


Well, go out and vote for the party that wants to crack down on terror the hardest and has the most hardline views on immigration and border security. Even if that party loses, at least you'll know you did the right thing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> It's not bullshit. Trump is totally fascist. People wonder how Hitler was allowed to do what he did and how he rose to power, we are seeing it all over again with Trump.
> 
> Don't think Trump is fascist? Read this, almost all of them describe Trump.
> 
> ...


:lol 

Liberals and their overexagerations. Like, this is conspiracy theory levels of insane. All this is , is just saying "well he is this so therefore he's fascist!". You can make several of these categories fall under Obama or any Democrat. Simply yelling out fascism a hundred times doesn't make it any more true. So many talking points on here are reaching, its beyond hilarious


1-Already starting off with a bang. Patriotism is now bad because why again? Since when is that tied solely to fascism? All throughout history , regardless of political party patriotism has been important and is at the forefront. Are you goign to tell me that liberals hate their own country, hate their own flag and its citizens? Ridiculous

2-The irony of liberals mentioning "Human Rights" while ignoring their stance on abortions. It's hilarious. Allowing known terrorists to leave your custody on the basis of being "nice" is incredibly stupid and reckless . Asking nicely for information wont get you anywhere. 

3-Liberals are doing this very same thing right now, not only that but they've been doing it for years. Rallying around the idea that conservatives are against womens and gay rights, The idea that they're racist, sexist , xenophobic etc etc . Liberals do the same exact crap that they're blaming everyone else for doing. For christ sakes, liberals are calling for the eradication of the republican party but lets ignore that right? Also, Muslims can still immigrate to the U.S., there are about *50* Muslim majority countries only 7 of which are temporarily banned

4-Plenty of non-fascist countries have had a strong military. Obama was at war during his entire presidency and the USA were #1 in regards to military , is he too a fascist? This is ridiculous. 

5-Politics have always been male dominated ,there's something like less than 30% of politicians are women. And like how people reacted towards Ben Carson, you'll just label any woman on his team as a "token" minority . The belief that you should hire someone on the basis of their gender alone is sexist. 

6-Wasn't it Obama who signed a bill that gave the president the power to determine what is real and fake news? :lol

7-So you're saying they should get rid of national security? Every president takes national security seriously

8-This point is hilarious. Mussolini and Hitler were atheists , Franco was catholic and Suharto was Muslim. Not to mention Hitler was a socialist and Mussolini was a socialist before switching over to the Fascist party of Italy. 

9-Is Corporate power protected under Trump?

10-Is labor power suppressed under Trump?

11-Where does this person get this from? Also, have liberals been ignoring that professors and academics have been censoring opposing views in their colleges for decades? Why isn't that a problem? Because they're liberals? Not giving secondary education for free doesn't make them fascist or against higher education

12-Has this person forgotten who has been in power the past 8 years?Police have always had a lot of power regardless of political party. Again, I ask the question . Is Obama a fascist? Should we disband several police forces because? We've seen that less police activity has had a negative impact on crime rates. 

13-He's been in power for less than 1 month :lol

14-There was evidence of voter suppression against Donald Trump when Jill Stein asked for recounts. Lets also ignore Obama's direct involvement in several elections outside of the USA...

We are now witnessing liberals making shit up . They've been the fascists this entire time. Suppressing opposing views and preventing people from seeing right wing speakers, acting violent towards supporters of opposing party , trying to force their political party in power with riots.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> :lol
> 
> Liberals and their overexagerations. Like, this is conspiracy theory levels of insane. All this is , is just saying "well he is this so therefore he's fascist!". You can make several of these categories fall under Obama or any Democrat. Simply yelling out fascism a hundred times doesn't make it any more true. So many talking points on here are reaching, its beyond hilarious
> 
> ...



its not an overexageration, we are seeing it happen right before our eyes, but that is the same thing they said when Hitler rose to power and we all know how that ended.
If you can't see how Trump is fascist then you don't even understand what the word means. 

1. When it comes to nationalism under Trump it's just pro-white Christian nationalism and forget everyone else. . That is why it's fascist.

2. Allowing women to have an abortion is a human right, an embryo is not a baby. You can't force a women to have a baby if she does not want it. Also Trump and his admin are already behind the scenes looking to tear away LBGT human rights. Fascist.

3. Conservatives are against women's and gay rights, it's laughable you would even claim they are not. it just shows you can't even be honest about this stuff. Conservatives want to ban same-sex marriage again and make it be ok for Christians to discriminate against gays because of their religion. And that 2nd one Trump is already laying the ground work for. So how are conservatives not against gay rights again? And for women all the conseratives trying to make laws against abortion and closing planned parenthoods so womens can't get affordable healthcare like cancer screenings or contraception? 

4. *military is given a disproportionate amount of government funding, and the domestic agenda is neglected. Soldiers and military service are glamorized.
*

This is exactly what Trump is doing and he wants to put even more money into the miltary, even though the US miltary spends more money on it then the next 7 countries combined while at the same time cutting finding that will help the US people like the middle and lower classes. Obama never cut those things to beef up the miltary.

5. Trumps sexism speaks for itself. 

6. Of course a non answer on this one by you because this is Trump xmillion. Trump and his admin putting out fake news calling it real, then calling real news when it has facts to back it up, cailing it fake. Trump also wanting to change the liebel laws so he can sue papers when he does not like what is said about him. Not to mention the gag orders on things like the EPA and other scientist from putting out the facts becasue Trump does not want them out there 

7. I love how you don't even speak to the crux of this. Trump is using fear mongering on things that are not even true to scare the masses so he can justify his excessive use of force. 

8. Hitler was not an atheist , I love when people claim this BS, they had god is with us on the Nazi's sleeves. No atheist with do that. Also for any other atheist dictator, they did not do it in the name of atheism like Christian and Muslim ones do. 

In the US we have separation of church and state. 

9. Of course Corporate power is protected under Trump, did you not see who he put in his cabinet and now how he is stripping all the regulations of corporations so they can do what ever they want?

10. Labor power is going to suppressed once Trump signs his EO which will basically destroy labor unions.

11. What do liberals suppress exactly and don't say creationism?

12 Trump is already trying to turn the US into a police state. Under Obama cops did get away with way too much but conservatives were always defending them even when the cops were totally in the wrong and even caught on video. Under Trump that is going to get even worse.

13. This has never been more apparent under Trump, just look at his cabinet picks and most of them are not even qualified for the jobs they are doing because Trump wants to destroy them from within. Yes he has only been in power for less than a month and look at the damage and corruption he ha already caused. 

14. There was election fraud on both sides, but the GOP does it way worse with voter suppression of minorities. But Hillary was just as guilty of it was Trump.

As for making stuff up, not at all, you are just uninformed and that is your problem. We can leave the making up of fake news to Trump and his staff.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> its not an overexageration, we are seeing it happen right before our eyes, but that is the same thing they said when Hitler rose to power and we all know how that ended.
> If you can't see how Trump is fascist then you don't even understand what the word means.
> 
> 1. When it comes to nationalism under Trump it's just pro-white Christian nationalism and forget everyone else. . That is why it's fascist.
> ...


No, you're just making stuff up because your team lost. The constant ridiculous comparisons to fascism and Hitler is incredibly juvenile . 

1-You're amusing because you want him to be. You keep doubling down on this idea that everything is about racism when it has nothing to do with it. How Liberals saw "white" when he said "American" is baffling

2-You are incorrect. Only liberals can seem to dehumanize human life on the basis of convenience. Ending a life, is not a "right" . 

3-You keep saying conservatives are this, that and the other and thats where brainwashing comes in. You're actively doing what you claim to be against. You're purposely lying about the other team "out of the greater good". Which is ironic to say the least. This is where friction comes from, this is where division comes from and you don't even see it

4-You can find that with any country on the top list. A lot of them, aren't "fascists"

5-And Islam's sexism racism and religious persecution speaks for itself yet those were the countries funding Hilary Clinton. Not only that but she actively covered up sexual assaults of her Husband. At least with Donald Trump he has a track record of hiring women and working with them. 

6-A non answer? I'm pointing out your blatant bias and hypocritical nature. You're throwing around the word "fascism" like its candy on halloween. Trump hasn't suppressed media, he's rejected questions sure but Obama was the one who signed the bill . Yet, you wont call Obama a fascist. That's the point

7-At the end of the day, you're just saying how you feel. National Security will always be and should always be important. 

8-Hitler was undoubtedly an atheist, this has been confirmed numerous times over by Historians. He got rid of bibles and any religious symbolism and replaced them with Mein Kampf. He also persecuted Christians alongside Jews . Not to mention he was most likely Jewish himself.

9-Assumptions

10-More assumptions 

11-They suppress conservatism,pro life, free speech , and in some cases the practice of religion(yes this does happen) 

12-The fact of the matter is this, most cases police officers were deemed justified . Most police officers do not get thrown in jail, its incredibly rare regardless of what political party is in power. You can keep saying "conservatives this, conservatives that", but at the end of the day its all the same regardless

13-I'll say it again, less than 1 month and you're jumping to conclusions. Similar to how he'd repeal gay marriage ,trans rights etc . This is all fear mongering coming from democrats who can't understand how they lost

14-lol So there's proof of voter fraud from the Democrats but you just glance over it and still blame Republicans. Okay then

Like I said, you're just making shit up to justify your feelings of anger. If Trump is a fascist, then so are you and Obama.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827573294027173889
So apparently, the antifa terrorist that threatened the child of the reporter is still on Twitter and will be allowed to stay as long as they delete the tweet. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827548566243643392


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> No, you're just making stuff up because your team lost. The constant ridiculous comparisons to fascism and Hitler is incredibly juvenile .
> 
> 1-You're amusing because you want him to be. You keep doubling down on this idea that everything is about racism when it has nothing to do with it. How Liberals saw "white" when he said "American" is baffling
> 
> ...



It's not juvenile when it's true. As for making shit up everything I said you can simple google to see that its true.

1. Trump is already trying to put Christian values over the values of things. He did with his ban on those 7 countries, and its already in the works he is going to let Christians be able to not server or hire people that are gay because of their religion. 

2. An embryo is not a human life, sorry but that is a fact. 

3. What exactly did I lie about, please tell me what I said about conservatives that is not true? I am waiting.

4. But what Trump is doing is fascist. 

5. Watch to dodge the fact that Trump is a sexist LOL

6. I have backed up a number examples of how Trump is a fascist but you choose to ignore them. That is your problem not mine. Yes Trump has supressed the meida, by banning them at certain times. he also told them to shut up. He is also putting gag orders in with scientist so they cannot show the facts of things like climate change. but keep ignoring that.

7. Still deflecting.

8. Hitler was not an atheist, but again ignore the god is with us thing and again even if you want to claim he was, he did not kill the jews in the name of atheism. Please learn your history. I love how you admit he was Jewish then claim he was an atheist. You cant be both.

9. its not an assumption, he is doing it right now LOL 

10. its not an assumption, its in the works right now LOL

11. How do libs suppress pro life? they dont force woman to have abortions that dont want them. They fight for women who want them to be able to have them. Giving somene teh choice is not supression. But saying no you cant have an abortion is. You cant even be serious with that.

How do they suppress free speech? And dont say by protesting since protesting is free speech. Give me examples
How does libs suppress religion? They dont let Christians push their religion onto others which they should not be doing, because that is in the constitution.

So nothing you said shows how libs suppress anything. Its quite the opposite. 

12. But we all know most were not justified and it is mostly conseratives backing up these cops that should be in jail.

13. I am not jumping to anything, I see what is happening and call it like I see it. Trump is already the most corrupt president of all time and its only been two weeks that is the problem. He claimed he was going to drain the swap and he added to it xmillion. No one is qualified in his cabinet and its just to make him and his buddies rich at the expense of the middle and lower class.

He is also deregulating everything so corps can fuck up the environment so they can just make more money but who cares what it does to the planet or humans right?

14. how did I glance over the election fraud from the democrats ? I was all over that in the primaries. You can't even be honest.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

1. Quit

2. This 

3. Fucking 

4. Shit

5. Trump

6. Is 

7. Not

8. A nazi

9. and 

10. He

11. is

12. not

13. some 

14. savior


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> Well, go out and vote for the party that wants to crack down on terror the hardest and has the most hardline views on immigration and border security. Even if that party loses, at least you'll know you did the right thing.


Oh I've done that. Actually I've never voted for anything else than that party in my life, I didn't even change my vote when my father found out and refused to talk to me for months.

But France being the banana republic that it is, there are no such things as proportionnal representation in our political system, so millions of votes means nothing if you don't win the two rounds elections.

Doing the right thing is just not enough, and it's incredibly depressing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> It's not juvenile when it's true. As for making shit up everything I said you can simple google to see that its true.
> 
> 1. Trump is already trying to put Christian values over the values of things. He did with his ban on those 7 countries, and its already in the works he is going to let Christians be able to not server or hire people that are gay because of their religion.
> 
> ...


#everyoneIdonAgreeWithIsFascist


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/02/01/feds-outline-evidence-against-orlando-killers-widow/



> OAKLAND — Federal prosecutors on Wednesday say the widow of Omar Mateen who massacred dozens at an Orlando nightclub last summer admitted to the FBI she knew of her husband’s planned attack.
> 
> Attorneys argued before a federal judge in Oakland about whether 30-year-old Noor Zahi Salman, of Rodeo, should be released on bail.
> 
> ...


I'm not posting this because I think she's guilty. That's for the courts to decide. 

I'm posting this because of the entitlement of immigrants who come here with their own cultural values (or even grow up insulated in their cultural values) and do absolutely nothing to change themselves, learn about the law of the land and become more American. Had this woman taken her american-ness seriously, I would find it very unlikely that she would've so easily submitted to and continued to submit to a man with increasing ties with ISIS.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Just as I saw it in one of BM's rants someone quoted about "conservatives are against gay marriage." That's not strictly true (though it may be true of American conservatives I couldn't say) at all, in fact our Conservative prime minister had a big hand in legalising gay marriage in the UK. In fact the socialist leader of the opposition himself recently praised Cameron for doing so. Here's a good little quote from Cameron that I think should illustrate why it's not a default Conservative position to be "anti gay."

"I stood before a Conservative conference once and I said it shouldn't matter whether commitment was between a man and a woman, a man and another man or a woman and a woman. You applauded me for that. Five years on, we're consulting on legalising gay marriage. And to anyone who has reservations, I say this: Yes, it's about equality, but it's also about something else: commitment. Conservatives believe in the ties that bind us; that society is stronger when we make vows to each other and support each other. So I don't support gay marriage in spite of being a Conservative. I support gay marriage because I am a Conservative." - David Cameron.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> That's not strictly true (though it may be true of American conservatives I couldn't say)


While I disagree with the idea that Trump is the populist (because the very nature of democracy basically means that no matter who gets elected they're going to be a populist so this discussion shouldn't even be happened in modern democracies), I think this guy has summed up American Conservatism very nicely: 



> After two weeks of a Trump presidency, I'd like to go over what's different between American conservatism (capitalism) and Trump populism.
> 
> Donald Trump is in many ways "rightwing" in the European sense. European populism is typically inward looking on all issues - economics, immigration, foreign policy, and so on - nationalism is the central theme. The European right is anti-capitalist. Globalism is bad, free trade is bad... but tariffs are good! In Europe, liberalism usually means what libertarian means in American (at least economically).
> 
> ...


The problem people like BM have with understanding humanity is a simple error in logic:

In BM's mind, the logic goes like this:

"Since Religious nutsos are anti-gay rights and are conservative, therefore all anti-gay marriage people are conservatives, therefore all conservatives hate gays" 

This is how some people's brains are wired to think and it can't be helped. He will never understand the flaw in his logic. They were never taught the rules of logic and never bothered to learn either. 

This is far from the reality because conservatives come to that label based on a wide variety of things and not just social issues. I'm deeply right-wing libertarian in all forms of monetary and fiscal policies and laissez-faire capitalism, but on the social side, I'm a fucking rainbow in terms of liberty for all (minus the social welfare crap). 

People like BM simply cannot make that distinction because they can't accept that people can have nuanced positions.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Just as I saw it in one of BM's rants someone quoted about "conservatives are against gay marriage." That's not strictly true (though it may be true of American conservatives I couldn't say) at all, in fact our Conservative prime minister had a big hand in legalising gay marriage in the UK. In fact the socialist leader of the opposition himself recently praised Cameron for doing so. Here's a good little quote from Cameron that I think should illustrate why it's not a default Conservative position to be "anti gay."
> 
> "I stood before a Conservative conference once and I said it shouldn't matter whether commitment was between a man and a woman, a man and another man or a woman and a woman. You applauded me for that. Five years on, we're consulting on legalising gay marriage. And to anyone who has reservations, I say this: Yes, it's about equality, but it's also about something else: commitment. Conservatives believe in the ties that bind us; that society is stronger when we make vows to each other and support each other. So I don't support gay marriage in spite of being a Conservative. I support gay marriage because I am a Conservative." - David Cameron.


I am talking about the case of conservatives in the US since that is where I live. 

It's conseratives in the US who oppose gay marriage and want to be able to discrimate against gays like not serving them or hiring them for their companies 






RipNTear said:


> While I disagree with the idea that Trump is the populist (because the very nature of democracy basically means that no matter who gets elected they're going to be a populist so this discussion shouldn't even be happened in modern democracies), I think this guy has summed up American Conservatism very nicely:
> 
> The problem people like BM have with understanding humanity is a simple error in logic:
> 
> ...



It's not far from reality, it's the conservatives who want to impose the anti-gay laws not liberals. Just because 100% of conservatives may not be anti-gay that does not mean the world view of conservatives isn't because it is.

The platform of conservatives is pro life and anti gay. Are you really going to claim the conservative platform is not pro life and anti gay?

If anyone cannot make this distinction it's you.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am talking about the case of conservatives in the US since that is where I live.
> 
> It's conseratives in the US who oppose gay marriage and want to be able to discrimate against gays like not serving them or hiring them for their companies
> 
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

RipNTear said:


> While I disagree with the idea that Trump is the populist (because the very nature of democracy basically means that no matter who gets elected they're going to be a populist so this discussion shouldn't even be happened in modern democracies), I think this guy has summed up American Conservatism very nicely:
> 
> The problem people like BM have with understanding humanity is a simple error in logic:
> 
> ...


Yeah it's hard to talk to those people tbh, I'm very much a believer in the "individual" rather than the "collective." Even within a political party there will be a wide range of different views - our politics is a good example of that, the Labour party is home to neo-cons and Blairites alongside more "true left" socialists like Jeremy Corbyn. Our Conservative party ranges from the exact same type of neocons as the Labour party all the way to the more old-school hardliner right wingers. 

You maybe surprised (maybe not) to learn we're probably not all that different in terms of our political leanings, as fiscally I'm definitely a right of centre libertarian (though probably not as far right) and socially left of centre (where we probably line up closer than you think judging by the "rainbow" comment haha.) I think the main area we differ is probably on immigration I'd imagine though even then maybe not as much as either of us think. At the very least I know it's much easier to have an intellectual discussion over such topics with people such as yourself than the far-left radicals and the blind Trump supporters who think they're far more educated and knowledgeable than they really are because their side "won" so to speak. It's funny, I've had numerous negs from those types for being "a Hillary supporter" or a "Democrat" etc when really the main interest I have in US politics is that you guys have been our strongest ally for as long as I've been aware of politics so I've always seen our fate is somewhat linked to your own. I have zero desire to see America in turmoil, and yes I'm not a fan of Trump, I would've been equally as worried with Hillary in power. The "giant turd and douche sandwich" Southpark story pretty much sums up how I saw that election cycle - it was a lose, lose in my eyes no matter how I looked at it. 

All that being said I've been giving Trump a chance, some things he's doing I'm not a fan of, others I think get far too much harsh criticism like the infrastructure plans I saw which people outright dismissed as overspending when most of the list included new revenue streams, had half of the costs covered by private funding and would undoubtedly provide a considerable number of new jobs and extra work. I'd say my main "worry" isn't with Trump as much as a portion of his supporter base. Many Trump supporters like to act like there isn't a portion of that base that has xenophobic, often racist and bigoted views which is a pure falsehood, they're there. There's also a LOT of hypocrites on both sides of the US political spectrum, Trump supporters criticising democrats for doing exactly what they themselves did to Obama and the like. "Liberals" who're acting out in ways that are far more destructive than the people they claim will destroy the country. It's frankly a mess when viewed from the outside.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Yeah it's hard to talk to those people tbh, I'm very much a believer in the "individual" rather than the "collective." Even within a political party there will be a wide range of different views - our politics is a good example of that, the Labour party is home to neo-cons and Blairites alongside more "true left" socialists like Jeremy Corbyn. Our Conservative party ranges from the exact same type of neocons as the Labour party all the way to the more old-school hardliner right wingers.
> 
> You maybe surprised (maybe not) to learn we're probably not all that different in terms of our political leanings, as fiscally I'm definitely a right of centre libertarian (though probably not as far right) and socially left of centre (where we probably line up closer than you think judging by the "rainbow" comment haha.) I think the main area we differ is probably on immigration I'd imagine though even then maybe not as much as either of us think. At the very least I know it's much easier to have an intellectual discussion over such topics with people such as yourself than the far-left radicals and the blind Trump supporters who think they're far more educated and knowledgeable than they really are because their side "won" so to speak. It's funny, I've had numerous negs from those types for being "a Hillary supporter" or a "Democrat" etc when really the main interest I have in US politics is that you guys have been our strongest ally for as long as I've been aware of politics so I've always seen our fate is somewhat linked to your own. I have zero desire to see America in turmoil, and yes I'm not a fan of Trump, I would've been equally as worried with Hillary in power. The "giant turd and douche sandwich" Southpark story pretty much sums up how I saw that election cycle - it was a lose, lose in my eyes no matter how I looked at it.
> 
> All that being said I've been giving Trump a chance, some things he's doing I'm not a fan of, others I think get far too much harsh criticism like the infrastructure plans I saw which people outright dismissed as overspending when most of the list included new revenue streams, had half of the costs covered by private funding and would undoubtedly provide a considerable number of new jobs and extra work. I'd say my main "worry" isn't with Trump as much as a portion of his supporter base. Many Trump supporters like to act like there isn't a portion of that base that has xenophobic, often racist and bigoted views which is a pure falsehood, they're there. There's also a LOT of hypocrites on both sides of the US political spectrum, Trump supporters criticising democrats for doing exactly what they themselves did to Obama and the like. "Liberals" who're acting out in ways that are far more destructive than the people they claim will destroy the country. It's frankly a mess when viewed from the outside.


Parties run on a platform. In the US the conservative platform is pro-life and anti gay, is it not?

A simple yes or no answer will suffice.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@RavishingRickRules That Cameron quote is a beautiful example that the idea of Conservatives all being anti-gay and homophobic is a seriously outdated way of thinking, lacking in any nuance, research or foresight. Not to mention it's one of the best recent Conservative quotes out there, I wasn't a huge fan of Cameron (though I'd prefer him to May...) but his defence of same-sex marriage was outstanding.

What's funnier is the left in the UK continue to try and peddle themselves as the defenders of women's rights and the LGBT community and yet it is the Conservative government who not only legalized same-sex marriage but have also had two female prime ministers. I know the left have tried to do a lot in those regards but it's still hilarious. They must absolutely hate that fact. Not only that and you can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe Labour have ever even elected a female leader before, all of them have been white males which are the type of people that the authoritarian left these days always denounce :lol. Amazing how these things end up playing out...

It of course also completely debunks people like BM who are absolutely convinced Conservatives are just evil heartless bastards with no redeeming qualities whatsoever. Anyone who thinks that about the left or right are moronic to say the least in my opinion. But then again, this is the same guy who believes Milo Yiannopolous wants to restrict gay rights even though Milo is gay himself....not much credibility when you make claims like that :lol.

This leads in perfectly to some news I saw a few days ago regarding Trump:



> *Trump Vows to Keep Obama-Era Protection for LGBT Federal Workers*
> 
> President Donald Trump intends to maintain an Obama-era executive order aimed at protecting gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgender federal workers and contractors from workplace discrimination, the White House said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


The news reports on the Monday Trump is going to repeal Obama's legislation on LGBT worker rights and instead he is keeping them. It again shows us how untrustworthy and irredeemable the media have been when it comes to Trump's presidency thus far.

The left and anti-Trump protesters have convinced themselves that Trump is anti-gay yet his words and actions have been to the contrary. Let us not forget that Trump in his RNC speech made the protection of the LGBT community a priority after the Orlando shootings and Republican voters *cheered.* Not to mention he invited a gay conservative to speak at the RNC, first time in history that has happened.

Nothing Trump has done indicates that he is anti-gay, the complete opposite has happened. Now of course if Trump does go that rout then I'll call him out for it and I'll put my hands up but as it stands the Republicans under Trump do not have an anti-gay platform, his actions thus far have shown this.

Pro-Life? Yeah of course, it's a given. But considering that the US overall has more lenient abortion laws than in Europe....something I didn't even know until a couple of weeks ago, I can understand now why there is such a big pro-life movement in the states:






In terms of gay rights though, only really the social conservatives now in America truly believe in restricting LGBT rights barring same-sex marriage and they are a block that is growing smaller each election cycle. Hell, a good portion of them this time around voted Trump in the primaries and he isn't exactly a social conservative in his private life :lol.

Now if Trump were to be impeached and Pence ends up being president? Yeah, then you'd see the Republican platform switch firmly to anti-gay measures. This is one of the reasons why I don't want Trump being impeached, there are still some anti-Trump supporters who don't understand Pence in many ways is worse than Trump, particularly on social issues.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

L-DOPA said:


> [MENTION=645025]
> What's funnier is the left in the UK continue to try and peddle themselves as the defenders of women's rights and the LGBT community and yet it is the Conservative government who not only legalized same-sex marriage but have also had two female prime ministers. I know the left have tried to do a lot in those regards but it's still hilarious. They must absolutely hate that fact. Not only that and you can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe Labour have ever even elected a female leader before, all of them have been white males which are the type of people that the authoritarian left these days always denounce :lol. Amazing how these things end up playing out...


I think a very key point here is also that from New Labour until recently Labour were centre-right on the spectrum on most issues not regarding social welfare. But yeah I don't think Labour have had a female leader unless you count Harriet Harmon as the go-to interim leader. Though if we're talking about the left in the UK you have Nicola Sturgeon (SNP are centre-left) Caroline Lucas (Green Party of England & Wales are left) Leanne Wood (Plaid Cymru - Left wing) Maggie Chapman (Green Party of Scotland - Centre-left to left) so I'm not sure you can really say "the left hasn't elected a female leader" as most of these parties have been "the left" in the UK over the last 20 years as New Labour shifted to a Blairite neocon/neoliberal right-centre party for a good portion of that. Had to add that for fairness, the criticism of Labour is very apt, the criticism of "the left in the UK" maybe less so .


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

RavishingRickRules said:


> I think a very key point here is also that from New Labour until recently Labour were centre-right on the spectrum on most issues not regarding social welfare. But yeah I don't think Labour have had a female leader unless you count Harriet Harmon as the go-to interim leader. Though if we're talking about the left in the UK you have Nicola Sturgeon (SNP are centre-left) Caroline Lucas (Green Party of England & Wales are left) Leanne Wood (Plaid Cymru - Left wing) Maggie Chapman (Green Party of Scotland - Centre-left to left) so I'm not sure you can really say "the left hasn't elected a female leader" as most of these parties have been "the left" in the UK over the last 20 years as New Labour shifted to a Blairite neocon/neoliberal right-centre party for a good portion of that. Had to add that for fairness, the criticism of Labour is very apt, the criticism of "the left in the UK" maybe less so .


Ahhh yeah I forgot about those, particularly in the cases of the Scottish and Welsh parties . I'll have to take that statement back and just apply it to the Labour party exclusively because at least the Lib Dems do not have identity politics as part of their platform, so they don't deserve as much criticism in my opinion for it.

https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-declare-antifa-a-terrorist-organization



> *Declare ANTIFA a terrorist organization*
> 
> Terrorism is, in its broadest sense, the use of intentionally indiscriminate violence as a means to create terror or fear, in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim. ANTIFA have demonstrated time and time again that they're more than willing and able to fill these criteria.
> We're asking that the president formally declare ANTIFA a domestic terror organization.


I can't see anyone other than the far left and TYT apologists not being in favour of this. I've signed it myself considering the disgusting actions they have done during Trump's inauguration, UC Berkeley and now one of Gavin Mcinnes' comedy events. They fit the classic definition of a terrorist group and should be condemned as such.


https://www.rt.com/news/354061-germany-weapons-licenses-increase/



> *Germany sees record requests for self-defense weapons amid fears of lone-wolf attacks*
> 
> 
> Requests in Germany for self-defense weapons permits are hitting record highs in 2016, police data reveals. Firearms ownership experts say people wanting to purchase non-lethal weapons come from all sections of society, “be it workers or professors.”
> ...


When physical violence whether it be assault or sexual assault increases it is only natural for the populace to want to arm and defend themselves. Perhaps it is time to rethink the gun control laws across Europe and not just in Germany where it seems like it is one of the easier countries to get a gun permit provided that you are responsible.

We should especially consider a re-think here in the UK and allow law abiding citizens more control over defending themselves from violence.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

L-DOPA said:


> Ahhh yeah I forgot about those, particularly in the cases of the Scottish and Welsh parties . I'll have to take that statement back and just apply it to the Labour party exclusively because at least the Lib Dems do not have identity politics as part of their platform, so they don't deserve as much criticism in my opinion for it.
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-declare-antifa-a-terrorist-organization
> 
> ...


Agreed on that petition, I just signed it too. I have to disagree massively on allowing firearms in the UK though mate tbh. I consider it a HUGE positive that we've got almost no gun crime and very very few gun related deaths (and I have family in Manchester where some of the little gun crime we have actually is) compared to those countries that do have much more access to firearms. We already have plenty of laws allowing us to defend ourselves, you can use lethal force if somebody breaks into your home (thanks Mr Cameron, appreciated) and in self-defense situations where yours or another's life is threatened it's extremely rare that the defender gets prosecuted. I experienced this myself in my early 20's when a postman tried to rape my next door neighbour, my housemate actually hit the guy pretty viciously with a cricket bat and there were no charges raised or even an arrest. When you consider we've had less gun related deaths in the last 50 years than the US has had in the last year, I'm just not sure any positives outweigh the HUGE negatives involved with arming the populace. How many police do you recall killing people in the UK? And this is with guns already on our street illegally. If we open that door we open ourselves to armed police being the norm and not surgical tactical squads and I'd much rather we continue to try our criminals in front of their peers than summary execution because there are so many more guns around that the police have no other real option to defend themselves. Once you open that door it's incredibly hard to shut it, and I personally would probably move abroad if we did open it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @A-C-P @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/02/06/islamic-state-recruiting-child-refugees-head-europe/



> Islamic State recruiting child refugees as they head to Europe
> 
> Militant groups such as Islamic State are deliberately preying on young people for recruitment, as they make journey to Europe. Credit: SAKIS MITROLIDIS/AFP
> 
> ...


http://kimt.com/2017/02/06/teen-says-he-was-stabbed-by-a-man-on-a-bicycle/



> Teen says he was stabbed by a man on a bicycle
> 
> By Mike Bunge
> Published: February 6, 2017, 10:50 am | Updated: February 6, 2017, 10:50 am
> ...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn, 800 euros to be a child terrorist? I can see why this is catching on.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Damn, 800 euros to be a child terrorist? I can see why this is catching on.


It would be around nine hundred by a hasty calculation. I know for certain that early last year the children being lost in the system, particularly in the camps in Northern France. Many of them are not seen as children any more once they're teenagers, so it's particularly easy for them to fall through the cracks. I hope they can find ways to save them.

As for the Minnesota incident, I find the description of the perp oddly specific.


L-DOPA said:


> https://www.change.org/p/president-of-the-united-states-declare-antifa-a-terrorist-organization


These guys are recognised as an organisation?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

samizayn said:


> As for the Minnesota incident, I find the description of the perp oddly specific.


It is probably due to the continually swelling Somali population in that state. Somalis tend to have a distinct appearance, and that general appearance is well-known by many Minnesotans at this point. This is a solid _USA Today_ article discussing some of the changes which have occurred in the state with the influx of Somali refugees and migrants: http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2011-02-06-Somali-gangs_N.htm

The Cedar-Riverside area of Minneapolis is, according to many longtime native residents, unrecognizable from how it used to be, a tranquil neighborhood with practically zero crime for many generations. 

Rochester is only 80 miles south of Minneapolis and has its own Somali population.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Time to take the words of Western man's ancient, steadfast adversary at face value.






In Trump's second term a wall built on the Canadian border may be necessary. :mj @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @Rowdy Yates


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Time to take the words of Western man's ancient, steadfast adversary at face value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to. Thankfully Trudeau and his lame duck government is nothing but lip service otherwise North of USA could end up facing a rush of poorly vetted "Canadians" trying to get into America. 

Hopefully the Canadian government just keeps talking like it always does and doesn't actually fuck up their immigration program [which at the moment is tougher than the American one] so we never have to deal with their shitizens too.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.npr.org/2017/02/06/51377...t-terrorist-attacks-white-house-promises-list

Thoughts on Trump's claim that the media is under reporting terrorist incidents because 'reasons'?

On the one hand non-western attacks are under reported because less readers care about them, but somehow I feel like Trump was referring to attacks in Europe. Why does this feel like something from the likes of Alex Jones that Trump just read about?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

samizayn said:


> As for the Minnesota incident, I find the description of the perp oddly specific.


Oddly enough not all peoples look alike even if they have a similar skin tone. 










>


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> http://www.npr.org/2017/02/06/51377...t-terrorist-attacks-white-house-promises-list
> 
> Thoughts on Trump's claim that the media is under reporting terrorist incidents because 'reasons'?
> 
> On the one hand non-western attacks are under reported because less readers care about them, but somehow I feel like Trump was referring to attacks in Europe. Why does this feel like something from the likes of Alex Jones that Trump just read about?


maybe :trump is actually taking his daily intelligence briefings now  :draper2


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> maybe :trump is actually taking his daily intelligence briefings now  :draper2


The list released by the white house included many attacks that were extensively covered by the media. :draper2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This tweet was right. 

At least Washingtonpost already starting to talk about the non-western victims without realizing that, just to oppose Trump and prove him wrong - something they hadn't focused on ever. People like me who are from two worlds know exactly how important it is to get news out to weterners about the horrors of the eastern world that go unreported. Maybe now people will start realizing the barbarism that exists in the east and why it's necessary to have stringent border control in the west. 

This is why Trump is the best thing that has ever happened to America.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow; @CamillePunk, @Miss Sally, 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828917835753803777


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well here is some bad news for ISIS

http://www.stripes.com/news/middle-...ers-shows-some-are-refusing-to-fight-1.452791

It turns out that many of their western recruits are less than optimal and want to be super jihadists when their command just wants foot soldiers to hold down land 

It appears that their western recruits don't fight well, complain about their living conditions, want to go to Europe to do suicide attacks or sent to Syria which tend to be jobs of more "trustworthy" members

Its the equivalent of 18 year straight of boot-camp complaining that he is not in special forces and not wanting to fight because of it


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828917835753803777


That's a lie, everyone knows that Merkel and Germany wants to have all refugees, because they are so educated and smart and Germany needs them. /s


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

SonnenChael said:


> That's a lie, everyone knows that Merkel and Germany wants to have all refugees, because they are so educated and smart and Germany needs them. /s


All those doctors and scientists ... Oh my GOD! i just figured out why there are so many rapes in Germany and Sweden! 

They brought over a bunch of gynecologists! It's not rape at all! Horray for multiculturalism!

Everyone rejoice it's all just been huge misunderstandings!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> This tweet was right.
> 
> At least Washingtonpost already starting to talk about the non-western victims without realizing that, just to oppose Trump and prove him wrong - something they hadn't focused on ever. People like me who are from two worlds know exactly how important it is to get news out to weterners about the horrors of the eastern world that go unreported. Maybe now people will start realizing the barbarism that exists in the east and why it's necessary to have stringent border control in the west.
> 
> This is why Trump is the best thing that has ever happened to America.


Trump got caught with a gaffe again, hastily released a list of attacks covered by the media with spelling errors that failed to include less covered terrorist incidents in Israel to say the media is under reporting terrorist incidents, and Trump supporters can portray that as part of a ploy to convince people that his EO of a travel ban is necessary? What stupid logic is that?

They are pointing an unreasonable burden on the media to cover EVERYTHING and ANYTHING and when they call out things not to his likeing, they are labelled fake news. Doesn't this sound familiar to the 'barbarism' of the leaders of the east? At best this means the administration is so comically incompetent that it forces civil institutions to do more than before. :lol


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Sent out old clothes for refugees today. Despite attempts by Murdoch-press in the UK to dehumanise refugees, it's nice to see the support there still is in different parts of the World for those in need. Whatever our political views our, whether we're left or right-wing or a centralist or whatever, I'm sure we can all agree on one thing that we just want peace and freedom for the innocent brave survivors. Horrific what they've had to go through.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://original.antiwar.com/updates/2017/02/07/sulfur-mustard-found-in-mosul-114-killed-in-iraq/



> Sulfur Mustard Found in Mosul; 114 Killed in Iraq
> 
> by Margaret Griffis, February 07, 2017
> 
> ...



http://www.thelocal.de/20170207/germany-police-arrests-syrian-isis-suspect-accused-of-rape



> Police arrest Syrian Isis suspect accused of rape
> 
> Police on Tuesday arrested a Syrian man on suspicion of belonging to terror group Isis, and of raping a woman as she attempted to flee an Isis-held area in Syria with her children, officials said.
> 
> ...


http://speisa.com/modules/articles/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork



> Swedish court ruling: Two months in prison for a rape and a half
> 
> Sweden continues to shock the world with its light sentences for serious crime. Last out is a verdict from Östersund District Court, where a Syrian asylum seeker was sentenced for rape of a 13-year-old girl.
> 
> ...


http://www.rt.com/news/376582-sweden-cop-immigrant-crime/


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@CamillePunk @DesolationRow @AryaDark @RipNTear @Miss Sally


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Miss Sally @RipNTear @Rowdy Yates @Sincere

Excellent video above, @L-DOPA, thank you for sharing. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38908312?ocid=socialflow_twitter



> Afghan Red Cross workers 'killed by IS'
> 
> ix Afghan Red Cross workers have been killed by suspected Islamic State (IS) group gunmen in the northern Afghan province of Jowzjan, officials say.
> 
> ...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

We were just talking about the children earlier and now I've just read this: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/only-350-syrian-refugee-children-will-be-allowed-to-settle-in-britain-thousands-less-than-promised-a7569691.html



> Hours before the final vote on the triggering of Article 50 the government quietly ended its commitment to rehousing 3,000 Syrian child refugees, limiting the figure to 350.


Sad enough on its own, heartbreaking tragic considering what Deso shared here. How is it possible that we don't have the means to take more. They are only children.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

InUtero said:


> Sent out old clothes for refugees today. Despite attempts by Murdoch-press in the UK to dehumanise refugees, it's nice to see the support there still is in different parts of the World for those in need. Whatever our political views our, whether we're left or right-wing or a centralist or whatever, I'm sure we can all agree on one thing that we just want peace and freedom for the innocent brave survivors. Horrific what they've had to go through.


You got conned.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...planning-crackdown-right-wing-extremists.html



> Theresa May's government is planning a sweeping new multi-million pound campaign against far-right fanatics.
> The online battle, to be led by advertising giants M&C Saatchi, comes amid fears of the growing threat from 'alt-right' extremists.
> 
> 'If you have issues, it's not other communities who may be the cause of your issues.'
> ...


So this is now a thing, take it for what you will. I personally feel with the way that it's framed that it could be used as an attack on free speech, notice that Breitbart was mentioned in the article in terms of being accused of spreading "fake news". Now they may or may not have but various publications both in the UK and the US have been shown to be spreading incredibly false news and they are not doing anything violent so there is no grounds for a crackdown on people who read Breitbart. Hell fuck, I read from a variety of different sources, both left and right. Breitbart is one of them, am I a right wing extremist now? See where the problem is?

If this were just a crackdown on violent elements of the far right I'd be on board but considering this is an online campaign, there is a cause for concern here. I'd thought I'd share it here though as this is the global terrorism thread.


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ry-Ingolstadt-graffiti-kill-kids-allah-police



> A vandal daubed a threatening message on the outside of a nursery school at night in the Bavarian city of Ingolstade, in two foot high letters.
> 
> The police were called by staff when they arrived for work at the centre on Luitpold Street.
> 
> ...



http://www.infowars.com/swedish-spr...-on-migrant-crimes-after-top-cop-goes-public/



> It’s being called the “Swedish Spring”; a groundswell of support for a top cop who went public on the epidemic of crimes being committed by Muslim migrants which has led to Swedes demanding a national conversation on the issue.
> 
> Since veteran police officer Peter Springare blew the whistle on the devastating effects mass immigration has had on Sweden, likes on a Facebook page set up in his honor have swelled to over 130,000 in the space of less than a week.
> 
> ...


I know it's InfoWars but the story surrounding the Swedish cop has already been confirmed.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

samizayn said:


> We were just talking about the children earlier and now I've just read this: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/only-350-syrian-refugee-children-will-be-allowed-to-settle-in-britain-thousands-less-than-promised-a7569691.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sad enough on its own, heartbreaking tragic considering what Deso shared here. How is it possible that we don't have the means to take more. They are only children.


Real children or the 30 year old guys posing as children? Ha


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @RipNTear @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @MillionDollarProns @Pratchett



> Paris to Build Barrier Around Eiffel Tower to Counter Terrorism
> 
> by
> Gregory Viscusi
> ...


The remaining vestiges of Western civilization seem poised to continue the process of suicide initiated a hundred years ago with the Great War and subsequent horrors , over the next hundred years, to the point of beginning to now fall to Éowyn's greatest fear. As per _The Return of the King_:

"What do you fear, lady?" [Aragorn] asked.

"A cage," [Éowyn] said. "To stay behind bars, until use and old age accept them, and all chance of doing great deeds is gone beyond recall or desire."

Not so long ago it was the West that drove headlong into the rest of the world, so animated by zeal in faith and mastery of geography, mathematics, politics, navigation, war and unreconstructed burning avarice. Now the West ostensibly begins its long recession into a fortress of its own making, forged from centuries of liberalism finally reaching an apotheosis in collapsing native birth rates of the people whose ancestors assembled and sustained its dominion. 

"I wish it need not have happened in my time," said Frodo.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

But I thought that walls were just morally wrong and made you a racist, fascist dictator :mj


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope this inspires France to build more walls, preferably around the borders of their country to keep Luxembourgians terrorists out. I don't want to see France end up like Germany.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> You got conned.


I don't think so.














































I guess Paul and Ringo got 'conned' too.

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...ions-from-paul-mccartney-and-co-a6743716.html

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...ant-ringo-appear-in-refugee-aid-video-w446930


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Goku @Gothic Bohemian @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @Oda Nobunaga @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn 






http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/index.php?id=67489



> Genital Mutilation: Almost 50,000 victims in Germany
> 
> There are approximately 47,300 victims of female genital mutilation living in Germany. This emerges from the first survey of the national prevalence of the phenomenon, introduced by the Federal Ministry for Families today. The 6th of February is an action day for the United Nations and several rescue organizations opposing the practice, which is widespread mainly in Africa and the Arabian Peninsula, but also in Indonesia in Southeast Asia. In the process of being mutilated, often girls as under five years old have their outer genitalia cut. The clitoris and labia are amputated and partially sewn closed. Millions of women experience severe trauma during this procedure, as well later on during intercourse and giving birth. While the circumcision of boys may be justified for the purposes of better hygiene and the prevention of ailments, there are no medical arguments at all for cutting the genitals of girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

samizayn said:


> We were just talking about the children earlier and now I've just read this: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/only-350-syrian-refugee-children-will-be-allowed-to-settle-in-britain-thousands-less-than-promised-a7569691.html
> 
> 
> 
> Sad enough on its own, heartbreaking tragic considering what Deso shared here. How is it possible that we don't have the means to take more. They are only children.


Of course we have the means, the problem is though is that it has been difficult to know if the people coming over are genuine refugees or not and in terms of child refugees the last time "teenage refugees" were admitted into the UK from the Calais Jungle it turned out they were adults.

The problem as I keep saying is the vetting system here in the UK and in other countries across Europe. Doesn't help with EU Asylum policy either....

But yeah, this is an incredibly sad case. Seems as though the UK government goes from one extreme to the other on this issue.


By the way @DesolationRow, that is an absolutely horrific story and statistics you have shared there .


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @The Absolute @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Goku @Gothic Bohemian @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @Oda Nobunaga @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they're in Europe now where this is monitored and prevented. Last year I read an article about the British schoolchildren with parents from these places that would come back from summer holidays after being mutilated in this way. Actually I just tried to find it and I stumbled upon this thing from some primary school with a comprehensive information and procedural document for staff, listing what FGM is, how to spot the signs that a student has been or is about to be victim, what to do when a confirmed case is found (call the relevant authorities) etc etc. I suppose it can be seen as similar to a generic teaching when someone is being abused but I feel this is a more specific situation and I'm happy there is this function in the European countries that have seen historic migration from those regions.

I'm hesitant because I'm not entirely sure how grown women fit into the picture because they would have been mutilated in their childhood.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The real cultural degradation hasn't even started yet... Wait till we have reports of honor killings and attacks on gays next. I've already heard of a few honor killings and and we're only 2-3 years in from that ridiculous amount of refugees the Germans admitted.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.thelocal.fr/20170210/multiple-arrests-in-anti-terror-raid-in-southern-france



> French counter-terror police 'foil planned suicide attack at Paris tourist spot'
> 
> French police have arrested four people in Montpellier, including a teenage girl, who were reportedly plotting an imminent terror attack in Paris. Bomb-making material was found at one of their addresses.
> 
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/02/10/louvre-attacker-denies-islamic-state-links/



> Louvre Attacker Denies Islamic State Links, Wanted to Destroy 'Symbol of France'


http://nltimes.nl/2017/02/10/explosive-thrown-adam-bar-hand-grenade-police-confirm



> Explosive thrown into A'dam bar a hand grenade, police confirm


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ally-assaulted-migrants-swimming-pool-germany



> Germany hit by MORE swimming pool sex attacks: Seven schoolgirls 'assaulted by migrants'
> 
> SEVEN schoolgirls in two separate incidents have been sexually assaulted in German swimming pools allegedly by asylum seekers.
> 
> ...





> GERMANY--Silvester Night 2016 in Frankfurt Just Like Cologne 2015: Numerous Assaults on Women.
> 
> Up to twenty migrants are being searched in the investigation over sexual assaults of German women.


http://newobserveronline.com/germany-sudanese-invader-7-ids-stole-e21700/ http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...werber-erschleicht-sich-Sozialleistungen.html



> Germany: Sudanese Invader with 7 IDs Stole €21,700
> 
> February 10, 2017
> 
> A Sudanese invader pretending to be a refugee used seven different identities to claim more than €21,700 ($23,000) in “benefits” from the German state—but has been let off with a probation sentence after his lawyer successfully argued that he had only “exploited a vulnerability in the system.”


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> In the second incident, which happened in the Aquapark in the city of Oberhausen in North Rhine-Westphalia, two girls aged 13 and 15 were allegedly sexually assaulted in a swimming pool by two men aged 20 and 22 from Afghanistan.
> 
> Both of the alleged attackers had already caused trouble before and had been banned from the building.
> 
> The ban was apparently because the pair had put on diving glasses and been swimming underwater so that they could put their hands on the private parts of female swimmers.


Yeah, I read about this this morning and it made me too angry to post about it in here. The fact that they were simply banned after a first offense instead of being tossed in jail goes to show you just how incompetent they are with regards to protecting their children. It's really fucking sad.

I can't imagine if shit like this ever happened to my child. "Banning" someone wouldn't be my response.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I hear you, @RipNTear. I actively avoid some of the vilest migrant crime stories because they are just too much. Also after reading Peter McLoughlin's equally infuriating and sickening _Easy Meat: Inside Britain's Grooming Gang Scandal_ not sure how much more I can take of seeing the same sort of stories over and over again.

http://sputniknews.com/europe/201702071050418342-norwegians-minority-migration/



> Migrants to Put Norwegian Welfare Under Stress, Outnumber Norwegians Soon
> 
> Norway is among those European countries that have taken steps to curtail immigration, and with good reason. Last week, a government report predicted that migration could shatter Norway's generous welfare state. As if that was not enough, a renowned researcher suggested ethnic Norwegians were about to become a minority in their own country.
> 
> ...


Norwegian lady I know was talking about this to me a few days ago because her parents are there and the entire country's welfare state is being overwhelmed by the mass of migrants.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I had heard hundreds of such stories and worse in Pakistan before I left. It got to a point where I spent 3 years not even looking at the news from my own home country because it all got so depressing... And I really can't stand it knowing that such stories can be prevented in the western world and they're basically in a frog in boiling water scenario at this point.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> Yeah, I read about this this morning and it made me too angry to post about it in here. The fact that they were simply banned after a first offense instead of being tossed in jail goes to show you just how incompetent they are with regards to protecting their children. It's really fucking sad.
> 
> I can't imagine if shit like this ever happened to my child. "Banning" someone wouldn't be my response.


The story that got my blood boiling was the one DROW posted of the man who raped two girls and because one of them was near 15, legal age of consent it wasn't considered as bad. He got two fucking months in jail I believe. Seriously What. The. Fuck. So age of consent matters why? She wasn't of age and she never consented, it's rape! So her being near the age makes no difference! The fact Sweden and many places in Europe have women in power and are pro-feminist yet give out light sentences for attacks and rapes on women is insane!

Seriously who can justify this shit?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't imagine how upsetting that must be, @RipNTear.

Full story here: http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ing-Berlin-Congolese-Yve-M-Tunay-G-Prosecutor



> Refugee ‘beheaded woman in RITUAL killing after stabbing her 30 times’
> 
> A MIGRANT has been accused of beheading his girlfriend in a ritualistic killing after stabbing her 30 times.
> 
> ...


http://www.rt.com/news/377068-denmark-charges-1st-female-terrorism/



> Denmark charges 1st female terrorism suspect – and she’s underage


http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...lan-schoolgirl-broad-daylight-commuter-train/



> A 15-year-old schoolgirl was allegedly groped and raped by two North African migrants on the commuter train from Milan to Mortara Thursday afternoon.
> 
> On Saturday morning, the girl was hospitalized with multiple bruises, a concussion and a broken rib, and police have launched a search for the assailants accused of aggravated assault and sexual assault.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hungary is now accepting European refugees from European countries that have been compromised by multiculturalism. :lol

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-french-others-seeking-europe-lost-homelands/



> Hungarian prime minister Viktor Orban says his country will open its arms to west Europeans fleeing mass immigration and “the lords of globalist politics”.
> “We shall let in true refugees”, Mr Orban told a cheering audience: “Germans, Dutch, French and Italians, terrified politicians and journalists who here in Hungary want to find the Europe they have lost in their homelands.”
> 
> The populist leader has served as the de facto leader of the central and eastern European countries which have resisted the open borders policies of the European Union (EU) and leading member-states in the west of the continent.
> ...


While one could argue these Europeans should stay and fight for their own countries, I can see the difficulty and frustration when so many people, especially those involved with government, seem keen on suiciding your country in the name of vacuous feel-goodery.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It was inevitable, @CamillePunk. :mj2

Budapest is one of the world's great cities. One could do worse.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

As it was in the 5th century, the west falls apart, while the east will survive.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rural America gonna be the last stalwarts of western culture and then the world will be consumed by another dark age of eastern barbarism. 

The very descendants of people who are in here defending this cultural invasion into the west will grow to hate their ancestors for the destruction of western excellence.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Hungary is now accepting European refugees from European countries that have been compromised by multiculturalism. :lol
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-french-others-seeking-europe-lost-homelands/
> 
> While one could argue these Europeans should stay and fight for their own countries, I can see the difficulty and frustration when so many people, especially those involved with government, seem keen on suiciding your country in the name of vacuous feel-goodery.


I mentioned this in the old migrant thread that the Eastern European nations will end up being the more powerful ones as "white flight" happens. It's already happening, Hungary has been building and setting up areas to entice more wealthy Europeans to move there. Hopefully Hungary is smart and avoids letting in too many of the "Leftists" who will eventually flee the hell they created, their memories are short and will no doubt try to influence Hungary much like Germany and Sweden were.

This is why Legal immigration is awesome, illegals and "refugees" bring their bullshit with them that they're trying to escape and eventually make their new home look exactly like their old one. New habits, history must be learned and old habits and ideas must be left behind. It's the only way a society can survive.

@DesolationRow I believe we talked about this before but I knew it was only a matter of time before Islamic attacks or plots would start being carried out by ethnic European converts. As the church fades, society degrades and Islam gains a bigger foothold in Europe we're going to see radicalization skyrocket. Pretty soon it won't matter who you let in, your own citizens will start being fanatical. The protection Islam has and the fundamental ways it follows and lack of weakness within it is like a siren's call to those who are devout in nature.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

https://warisboring.com/iran-and-ru...other-in-syria-6f9d79b911da?source=---------2

Things look very odd in Syria

Russia and Iran are at odds at who's "guy" gets to run the country and both have supporters in the Syrian military

Russia wants Al Assad's government in power no matter what even if they have to leave parts of the country unstable

Iran wants the nation under complete control with a stable pro-Iran government and they feel that Al Assad cant do that 

Syria also paid Iran real estate due to having no money for their military support so Iran could, if they wanted, have pockets of Iranian controlled land in Syria if they called it in 

Supposedly Russia is also not in love with Al Assad and prefer to deal with his aids and generals


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Highly recommend the video @virus21 posted above, as "The Years of Lead" in Italy is one of my favorite political topics to read about. @AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @RipNTear 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830844482006478848
http://speisa.com/modules/articles/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork



> Police patrol attacked by large gang in Stockholm
> 
> SWEDEN -- Between 20 and 30 people attacked a police patrol in the immigrant dense suburb of Rinkeby in Stockholm on Friday night, reports SVT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

When you're running away from bombs, and certain death, but cold is worse than being killed :ha

(or maybe you're a fucking fake. but what do I know. the liberals seem to know motivations better than anyone else in the world).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RipNTear said:


> When you're running away from bombs, and certain death, but cold is worse than being killed
> 
> (or maybe you're a fucking fake. but what do I know. the liberals seem to know motivations better than anyone else in the world).


To be fair and avoid painting all these people with a broad brush some of these stats are worth looking into (not sure how accurate they are however):

_"Officials said about 4,100 asylum seekers had so far cancelled their applications and that number was likely to reach 5,000 in the coming months.

[...] Only 22 of 877 Syrians - whose country is engulfed in civil war - and 35 of the 5,214 Afghans who sought asylum in Finland last year have asked to return to their home country." _(source)

So it would seem that only a small number of Syrian refugees (people actually fleeing their country due to war) decided to go back and that the bulk of the returnees were economic migrants. Not disagreeing with your overall claim that a good number of these folks deciding to return posed as refugees while they were not, just hoping to provide a bit more context to things.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> To be fair and avoid painting all these people with a broad brush some of these stats are worth looking into (not sure how accurate they are however):
> 
> _"Officials said about 4,100 asylum seekers had so far cancelled their applications and that number was likely to reach 5,000 in the coming months.
> 
> ...


Or maybe Syrians aren't going back because they're at the top of the handout supply chain at the moment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RipNTear said:


> Or maybe Syrians aren't going back because they're at the top of the handout supply chain at the moment.


Obviously people's self-interest will always be at play in things like these but unlike the "liberals" I won't presume to know their motivations 

It does makes sense however, that actual war refugees as opposed to economic migrants would in general be willing to put up with the inconveniences of bad weather and snow for a while and choose to stay there instead of going back to the war zone they flew from and that's what the stats I posted above seem to show.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> When you're running away from bombs, and certain death, but cold is worse than being killed :ha
> 
> (or maybe you're a fucking fake. but what do I know. the liberals seem to know motivations better than anyone else in the world).


Cannot be that, remember these people are escaping so much it's our duty to help them out! At least that's what some posters here think, they also think that a movement of an estimated 2 million people which is 72%+ military age fighting men, possibly 75-80% male counting children and older men and that's a refugee movement? I wasn't aware there was so few women and children in the mid east!

That famous picture of the man holding his daughter and getting off the raft wasn't Syrian, his family is Iraqi and they all went back home to Iraq once they didn't get what they wanted. :laugh:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Obviously people's self-interest will always be at play in things like these but unlike the "liberals" I won't presume to know their motivations
> 
> It does makes sense however, that actual war refugees as opposed to economic migrants would in general be willing to put up with the inconveniences of bad weather and snow for a while and choose to stay there instead of going back to the war zone they flew from and that's what the stats I posted above seem to show.


Hey, I'm not as callous as I sometimes sound (though in many cases, I am much harsher than the average liberal). There's millions of people whose lives have been turned to absolute and utter shit by things they had absolutely no control over including almost 2.5 million homeless Americans . I just don't find it my _responsibility _to give a shit for the most part. I will volunteer to help, but I don't want to force or guilt anyone else to give a fuck if they don't want to. I come from Pakistan and experienced 3 of the worst regimes and 2 of the worst wars the majorit of people in my generation have seen. 

I know suffering. I've seen poverty. I've seen bullet-riddled bodies and I've had my colleagues thrown in jail for simply wanting to report the news. I helped others where I could, but I also am aware that people should have the choice to not care and simply fend for themselves if they want to. Not wanting to feel obligated to some sort of social responsibility is part of liberty and it's a very difficult concept for people to understand. 

The problem is that I can spend 20-30 minutes here justifying exactly why I have such a negative and harsh opinion of Syrian and all other "refugees", and talk at length about the potential danger intermingling between refugees and locals represents. I can also give examples and reasons why helping refugees in their own country and leaving their country alone is the best way to help them, but will it still stop people wanting everyone else to spend everyone else's tax dollars to help refugees? :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RipNTear said:


> Hey, I'm not as callous as I sometimes sound (though in many cases, I am much harsher than the average liberal).


Fair enough.




> Not wanting to feel obligated to some sort of social responsibility is part of liberty and it's a very difficult concept for people to understand.


I wasn't saying nor implying that you (or anyone else for that matter be it from Europe or the USA) had a duty to help refugees or to take them in. Indeed, that is something I disagree with myself and I find the notion without merit and think it is nothing more than an appeal to some dubious humanitarian sentiment (as opposed to something derived from actual principles or laws individual citizens ought to abide by) which tends to ignore the practical implications and consequences of the cause being called for (hence the mess a lot of these countries find themselves in). I don't agree with "liberals" trying to make people feel guilty or deeming them immoral (or racist in this particular case) just because they don't want to partake on this or even simply because they have legitimate concerns about it's implications. I don't think it is an individual's or nation's duty to help refugees or take them in.

Hopefully this clears the air a bit and helps avoid any further misunderstanding.




> The problem is that I can spend 20-30 minutes here justifying exactly why I have such a negative and harsh opinion of Syrian and all other "refugees", and talk at length about the potential danger intermingling between refugees and locals represents. I can also give examples and reasons why helping refugees in their own country and leaving their country alone is the best way to help them, but will it still stop people wanting everyone else to spend everyone else's tax dollars to help refugees?


Most of which you'd say I think I would agree with. As I said in my initial response, I wasn't disagreeing with your overall assessment and was just seeking to provide some nuance and context to the discussion by posting those stats.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ly-woman-raped-attacked-migrant-Angela-Merkel



> Horror in Germany as elderly woman on her way to work raped in driveway by foreigner
> 
> GERMANY has been left in shock after an elderly woman was attacked and raped in a driveway by a young foreigner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830986092375588865
Context of this is that Rowling has been using characters in her books to preach to her followers about the virtues of mass refugee intake into the UK. 

While this isn't 100% related, but it is pretty damning that a woman like Rowling would ignore the plight of one of her own actresses in order to continue to virtue signal and preach from behind her huge, gated estate.

http://dailycaller.com/2017/02/11/i...ery-and-non-consensual-sex-under-islam-video/


> *Islamic Georgetown Prof Offers Tortured Defense Of Slavery And Non-Consensual Sex Under Islam [VIDEO]*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2017/02/11/i...nsensual-sex-under-islam-video/#ixzz4YZJ2eBsB
> ...




Apparently, this guy believes that western societies fetishize autonomy and consent therefore slavery and rape are morally acceptable since are we all "really free" anyways therefore we might as well accept the fact that Islam considers slavery and rape acceptable to this day. 

Funny thing is, even the majority of liberal Muslims simply IGNORE slavery and rape in Islam because deep down they are fully aware that it's immoral. Only ISIS and Taliban and other terrorists justify slavery and rape.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830986092375588865
> Context of this is that Rowling has been using characters in her books to preach to her followers about the virtues of mass refugee intake into the UK.
> 
> While this isn't 100% related, but it is pretty damning that a woman like Rowling would ignore the plight of one of her own actresses in order to continue to virtue signal and preach from behind her huge, gated estate.
> ...


Christians ignore slavery and rape in the bible as well, so what is your point?

The bible condones both of these acts. The bible even says if a man rapes a women the she is tainted and must give 50 silver to her father then be forced to marry her.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1325680/explosion-heard-lahore-casualties-feared/



> *At least 13 killed, several injured in Lahore blast*
> 
> *LAHORE: *At least 10 people including Traffic DIG Ahmed Mobin were killed and at least 83 others injured on Monday in an explosion near the Punjab Assembly in Lahore.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's so sad, @RipNTear. 
@AryaDark @Beatles123 @BruiserKC @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Pratchett


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831255883577438208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831282394258894849

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831284742947475457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831317743811047424
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/766635/Paris-riots-theo-immigration-violence-Aulnay-Sous-Bois



> PARIS ERUPTS IN VIOLENCE: Many streets are NO-GO ZONES as five suburbs in flames
> 
> POLICE in Paris are struggling to cope with the fall out from a plague of riots which have kicked off in the city’s northern suburbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The Eifel Tower isn't the only place in France they should build a wall. I'll be praying for France


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

They all do. 

http://rightsmarts.com/j-k-rowling-goes-silent-getting-challenged-put-money-mouth/



> *J.K. Rowling Goes Silent After Getting Challenged To Put Her Money Where Her Mouth Is*
> 
> J.K. Rowling is a very rich lady. According to Business Insider, she has a net worth of “about” one-billion dollars.
> She’s put her money to good use, purchasing several large, well-guarded mansions, completely isolated from us lowly non-billionaires. In fact, she likes her privacy so much that she’s reportedly had a £1,000,000 house demolished to increase her yard (garden).
> ...


:buried


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

This is not the first time there have been riots like this in France. I'm pretty sure it's not going to stop either, France has been having issues for a long time now. I wonder what could be the problem?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> This is not the first time there have been riots like this in France. I'm pretty sure it's not going to stop either, France has been having issues for a long time now. I wonder what could be the problem?


A badly ran Socialist government that has been screwing its people for years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Goku @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn

French police ostensibly succumbing to certain French stereotypes, unfortunately. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831611836780969990

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831603482406686720
http://www.dw.com/en/swiss-police-a...gee-worker/a-37551659?maca=en-Twitter-sharing



> Swiss police arrest asylum seeker linked to murder of German refugee worker
> 
> The suspect had presented an identification document showing he was an asylum seeker, Swiss authorities said. The Nigerian is believed to be involved in the murder of a 22-year-old volunteer at a German refugee center.
> 
> ...


http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news...ed-himself-axe-12604948#ICID=sharebar_twitter



> Islam convert armed himself with axe to confront his Christian dad over 'religious differences'
> 
> Clayton McKenna denied intending to harm his dad in South Tyneside or planning to ask him to 'bow down' to him after his recent conversion to Islam
> 
> ...


The greatest concentration of Islam/Muslims in China is the province of Xinjiang... Will have to stay abreast of this story which involved three attackers wielding knives before police shot them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831630054241218561
Quite a few more rape stories in Germany, Sweden and Switzerland with migrants as alleged perpetrators tonight but they tend to get lost in the noise of so many rapes and attacks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Quite a few more rape stories in Germany, Sweden and *Switzerland* with migrants as alleged perpetrators tonight but they tend to get lost in the noise of so many rapes and attacks.


Say it isn't so. :mj2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to see these leftist politicians here in America continue to fight President Trump as he tries to make our country more secure by attempting to make sure our vetting process for these "refugees" is more secure. The more that stories like this continue to come out, the more people will hopefully vote these fools out of office in the coming years. (ostensibly replacing them with different fools, but that is an argument for another time :mj)


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...irl-terror-attack-imminent-france-montpellier

Thomas Sauret, 20, and his 16-year-old girlfriend known only as Sarah – who both pledged allegiance to ISIS – were arrested with Malik Hammami, 33, in the southern coastal city of Montpellier.

Anti-terror investigators are handling the case after all three have been charged for “criminal association in connection with a criminal terrorist enterprise”, it has been claimed.

Sauret and Sarah have also been charged with making and possessing explosives in an organised group.

Sarah was allegedly seen pledging allegiance to the death-cult ISIS in a video on social media and claimed the Eiffel Tower would have been her main target in interviews.

She and her boyfriend were driven from the headquarters of France's domestic intelligence services to a specially convened terrorist court in central Paris.

All three of the accused are said to have been spotted using the encrypted messaging app Telegram – a well-known method of communication among would-be jihadis.

The youngster begun to take an interest in radical Islam and began “looking up information on the internet”, one prosecuting source said.

It is online where she met her boyfriend Sauret, who was on a state security watch list.

Her mother has insisted her daughter is “completely innocent” and will “soon be back home”.

*Seems to be a pattern, already been a few plots foiled with young girls either part of it or plotting to do it.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Worse and worse developments out of Malmo, Sweden:



> Last year I published an article called ‘How The War Could Begin’ at Counter-Currents and here that offerred a hypothetical scenario in which Sweden descends into civil war. It wasn’t meant to be a ‘prediction’ but rather just an ‘extrapolation’ of what it could look like if events there were to match other 4GW conflicts we have seen over the last 20-30 years.
> 
> Now the scenario as a whole does not look to be coming to fruition anytime soon, but one of the building blocks contained within it was the supposition that Malmö would eventually become an ungoverned virtual ‘city-state’ in which local Muslim immigrants rule and no Swedish government logistics are able to be provided.
> 
> ...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> French police ostensibly succumbing to certain French stereotypes, unfortunately.


I initially wanted to post about that case when I first heard about it, but I ended up quitting because of how unpleasant it is. Par for course for the immigrant communities of the banlieue.

Re: Malmo - often I am a big fan of street justice, but things like these where the guy was let go on insufficient evidence make me uneasy. More detail on the case?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Had similar thoughts, @samizayn. Looking for more information, but none to be found yet...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831916669085876224
http://speisa.com/modules/articles/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork



> Norway asks for help to get rid of these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831932670879944712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831944282290417665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831970639934267392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831939480399511552


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Three suicide bomb attacks in Pakistan in 3 days. 100 dead. Looks like Taliban are not going to go down without a fight. 

For all the bleeding hearts in here, take the terrorists too in your countries and try to reform them. They're just misguided people after all and they can be set right. 

Why do you want to take the best our countries have to offer. Start taking the worst so that you can learn first hand what it's like to live in real motherfucking terror of waking up one morning and finding out that your family and friends might be dead. 

I'm so sick and tired of western virtue signalers and I think that western bleeding heart liberalism is fucking cancer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I would like to see these leftist politicians here in America continue to fight President Trump as he tries to make our country more secure by attempting to make sure our vetting process for these "refugees" is more secure. The more that stories like this continue to come out, the more people will hopefully vote these fools out of office in the coming years. (ostensibly replacing them with different fools, but that is an argument for another time :mj)


You have to be kidding right. The vetting is already secure, its 18-24 month process.








Oh look the FBI stopped a white American terrorist from shooting up a synagogue. 

http://wwlp.com/2017/02/16/fbi-white-supremacist-bought-gun-for-dylan-roof-type-attack/

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — A white supremacist with felony convictions in South Carolina bought a gun from an undercover FBI agent, telling the agent he planned an attack in “the spirit of Dylann Roof,” authorities said Thursday.

Benjamin McDowell, 28, was arrested in Myrtle Beach shortly after buying the .40-caliber Glock and ammunition for $109 from the agent who picked him up at his mother’s house, then took him to his grandfather’s house to get the money, FBI agent Grant Lowe wrote in an affidavit.

McDowell didn’t have a specific target in mind, once telling the undercover agent he might just shoot at a party of black people, Lowe wrote.

“I got the heart to do that s—, but I don’t have the good training,” McDowell said, according to the undercover agent.

McDowell is charged as a felon in possession of a firearm. The gun he was sold had its firing pin filed down so it could not be used, Lowe wrote.

McDowell is being held in the Horry County jail. Court records did not list an attorney, and no one responded to a message left at the phone number listed for his mother’s address.

Authorities began investigating McDowell in December after he threatened a synagogue on Facebook. Horry County Police had kept track of McDowell since his release from prison on felony burglary charges a few years ago because he made connections with white supremacists while behind bars, according to the affidavit.

Several days after the threat, McDowell posted on Facebook again, saying fellow white supremacists were all talk and no action.

“All they wanne (sic) do is stay loaded on drugs the Jews put here to destroy white man and they feast on the drugs. they should be Feasting on the enemy that stole their Heritage and their bloodline and trying to run us off of this Earth,” McDowell wrote. “if you ain’t got the heart to fight for Yahweh like dylann roof did, you need to shut the f— up.”

Roof was sentenced to death in January on federal hate-crime charges for killing nine black worshippers at Emanuel AME church in Charleston in 2015.

McDowell also wrote he would like to buy a gun, which got the undercover agent involved, Lowe wrote.

McDowell wanted to commit the attack outside of Horry County and get away without being caught, but didn’t give a specific time or place, Lowe wrote.

Court records show that since 2008, McDowell has several convictions for burglary and a conviction for assault.

“Screaming ‘***********’ was not getting the job done,” the undercover agent told Lowe after talking to McDowell. “He indicated he desired a deeper response.”


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Clearly right-wing ******** are unable to grasp that ISIS and refugees aren't the same thing. Fucking morons. This whole thread is pathetic.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...fears-attacks-counter-terrorism-a7578151.html



> *Saudi Arabia ‘deports 40,000 Pakistani workers over terror fears’*
> 
> Thousands of foreign national workers allegedly expelled from country over visa violations and security concerns, as protests over unpaid wages continue
> 
> ...





QWERTYOP said:


> Clearly right-wing ******** are unable to grasp that ISIS and refugees aren't the same thing. Fucking morons. This whole thread is pathetic.


I'm not a *******. I'm an ex-Muslim Pakistani from Pakistan who knows a lot more about the ISIS and "refugees" than you can ever dream of knowing. 

Here are similarities between ISIS and Mohammad

- Mohammad had concubines
- ISIS take women into slavery
- Mohammad had a son with a sex slave
- ISIS routinely have children with sex slaves
- Mohamad was a pedophile
- ISIS don't care about raping children
- Mohammad was a warrior who used to participate in wars to expand Islam
- ISIS are warriors who participate in territory claiming wars to expand Islam
- Mohammad made it legal to stone and behead his opponents and take women and men into slavery
- ISIS stones people as punishments, beheads their opponents after victory and take their women and men into slavery. 

ISIS are doing exactly what Mohammad did. Mohammad is Islam. ISIS are simply practicing Mohammad's true version of Islam. The are the exemplifying version of Sunnis. Liberal Muslims have a well developed sense of morality where they've discarded many of Mohammad's own practices over time but that's their own morality and it doesn't come from Islam. If all muslims practiced Islam the way it was meant to be practiced, they'll all be like ISIS. 

As far as refugees are concerned. The argument isn't that they're all terrorists. The argument is that refugees and mass immigration represents a cultural shift in values by bringing people in who are anti-abortion, anti-homosexuality, consider drinking and eating pork a sin, believe in honor killings and have weaker values on consent and child rape, and infusing them into cultures that believe in individual liberty and have complex social and legal systems. 

It's about creating a massive culture shock for both the residents and refugees alike and putting immense pressure on already failing social welfare systems in countries that simply cannot afford to provide basic services to their own people and then pretend that they can do so for an influx in population.

If you want to really help the refugees, you'll find ways to help them stay in their own countries where they can be free to practice their restrictive religion all they want. When they come to the west they simply cannot handle our complex moral systems and feel out of place and refuse to assimilate.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What does a white trash piece of shit would be terrorist have to do with this thread?

all he (QWERTYTOP not this fat kid that wanted to be Dylan Roof) had to do is not call people fucking morons rip :brady6


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> What does a white trash piece of shit would be terrorist have to do with this thread?
> 
> all he had to do is not call people fucking morons rip :brady6


How is he not a terrorist? Oh that's right on this forum if you are white and American you are not a terrorist. I forgot that narrative. But if a Muslim did the same thing, this board would be up in arms calling him a terrorist.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

FWIW, I think he's a terrorist. 

However, when it comes to global terrorism, whites commit far fewer acts of terrorism in their countries than Muslims commit in theirs. Overall the disparity is something like for every 20 muslim attacks overall, there's like 1. 

Take Pakistan for example. There were 3 terrorist attacks in 3 days. Something like that is unheard of in western countries with far greater populations. There's also more Muslims attacks prevented and stopped in western countries than white attacks. 

The thing that defines the main difference is that westerners don't have to fear christians and whites in their countries as much as muslims have to fear other muslims in theirs. Christians and Jews even more so as there are hundreds killed by muslims every day. Pakistan's Zoroastrian population has declined to a few thousand from more than a few hundred thousand at the time of its creation. Same with the Christian and Hindu population. Whereas in the west, you've seen consistent rises in populations of minorities. 

There really is no comparison at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wasn't he stopped before he could commit terrorism?

Hence, he's a would be terrorist.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Wasn't he stopped before he could commit terrorism?
> 
> Hence, he's a would be terrorist.


Your logic fails since you are still a terrorist if you are planning a terrorist attack.

A lot of Muslim terrorist cells have not committed a terrorist act yet but those people are still called terrorist.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Wasn't he stopped before he could commit terrorism?
> 
> Hence, he's a would be terrorist.


Eh. We're getting technical here. A prevented attack creates an aura of fear ergo it's still terrorism :draper2

If they stopped a terrorist at a local mall where I live and I stop going to that mall for fear of future attacks, the terrorist still accomplished part of his goal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes we're getting technical. It's called English.

would be means aspiring. this kid was an aspiring terrorist.


:lol that i'm having an argument over what words mean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Yes we're getting technical. It's called English.
> 
> would be means aspiring. this kid was an aspiring terrorist.
> 
> ...


Terrorism does not have to result in actual violence, it just needs a threat of violence to intimidate. That's exactly what this was.

So is someone not a terrorist, if they say I am going to blow up a church a day until you meet my demands?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys are way too caught up on the adjective here.
@birthday_massacre


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fine. I'll let it go. Who am I to argue with a brit about english :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> You guys are way too caught up on that adjective here.


No I think you are. You can't admit this white American is a terriost. But thanks for proving my point. We all know if this guy was a Muslim he would be labeled a terrorist.

So how can Trump or anyone label people in terrorist cells, as terrorist if the are just planning out attacks and have not committed them yet?

Your logic makes no sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not hung up on anything. I do think he's a terrorist. 

Answer the original question. What does this kid have to do with this thread?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Video is from 2010 but recently just uploaded again


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

MrMister said:


> What does a white trash piece of shit would be terrorist have to do with this thread?
> 
> all he (QWERTYTOP not this fat kid that wanted to be Dylan Roof) had to do is not call people fucking morons rip :brady6


The frustration built when he wasn't getting the reactions he wanted. I suspect we'll see a new low post person show up though, don't you worry!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is he not a terrorist? Oh that's right on this forum if you are white and American you are not a terrorist. I forgot that narrative. But if a Muslim did the same thing, this board would be up in arms calling him a terrorist.


Terrorism typically involves some sort of political reason behind the attack


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> The frustration built when he wasn't getting the reactions he wanted. I suspect we'll see a new low post person show up though, don't you worry!


He actually proved my point what I have always said about a lot of posters on this board when it comes to terrorism, and how they ignore the white American terrorist and just focus on the Muslim ones. 

The reaction is exactly what I expected from most of you. At least Reaper can admit he is a terrorist. 







Stinger Fan said:


> Terrorism typically involves some sort of political reason behind the attack


The KKK attacking a Jewish synagogue isn't political?




MrMister said:


> I'm not hung up on anything. I do think he's a terrorist.
> 
> Answer the original question. What does this kid have to do with this thread?



This thread has to do with global terrorism. But of course you don't think white American terrorist should count because that is the agenda of most posters in this thread to always ignore white American terrorist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@birthday_massacre

This thread is about global terrorism and how it affects the world and creates refugees etc.

more specifically



Oda Nobunaga said:


> I'm creating this thread for the sole purpose of discussing the connections between global terrorism and the upswing in refugees from those afflicted regions. This is also the thread to post any news regarding terrorist attacks that are unaffiliated with refugees and news regarding refugees that are unaffiliated with acts of terrorism.


I'm just giving you a hard time btw. 

It's interesting to me so see how many times you'll post the same thing over and over and over.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> The KKK attacking a Jewish synagogue isn't political?


Attacking a Synagogue isn't necessarily a political act of terrorism. It depends mainly on the motivation.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> This thread is about global terrorism and how it affects the world and creates refugees etc.
> 
> ...



The US is a part of the globe is it not? And the thread is Global Terrorism/Refugee Connections and a slash means and or .

This thread is for any terrorism going on around the globe. But of course you don't want to talk about white American terrorist because that goes against your narrative about just pointing out Muslim/Islamic terrorism.





Stinger Fan said:


> Attacking a Synagogue isn't necessarily a political act of terrorism. It depends mainly on the motivation.


We all know if he was a Muslim and was caught doing the same thing it would be called terrorism. But since he is white it's not. And that is the problem. Both are terrorist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> This is also the thread to post any news regarding terrorist* attacks* that are unaffiliated with refugees


there was no actual attack in this instance. pls stay on topic.
@birthday_massacre


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> there was no actual attack in this instance. pls stay on topic.
> @birthday_massacre


Because it was stopped. This thread says nothing on it has to be actually terrorist attacks, it just have to be terrorist. But of course he is white so oh you have to shut it down. You keep proving my point about the agenda of people like you on this board time and time again

Not just why you can't just admit he was a terrorist, even reaper did.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I never said he wasn't a terrorist. That's what's so funny about this conversation.

Multiple times I've either said he was a would be/aspiring terrorist or just a terrorist.

edit: I mean here on my end in my head he's a terrorist, yet I'm being told I don't think he's a terrorist. It's fucking comical.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I never said he wasn't a terrorist. That's what's so funny about this conversation.
> 
> Multiple times I've either said he was a would be/aspiring terrorist or just a terrorist.
> 
> edit: I mean here on my end in my head he's a terrorist, yet I'm being told I don't think he's a terrorist. It's fucking comical.


Ok I'm an idiot , i went back and reread your reply and you said would be terrorist. I read that wrong since you were disagreeing with me in my first post about if it was terrorism or not and thought you said wouldn't be terrorist.

My mistake. We were more arguing if its terrorism or not but since we both agree he is a terrorist or would-be terrorist, there is no point in arguing. Totally my fault for misreading.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> We all know if he was a Muslim and was caught doing the same thing it would be called terrorism. But since he is white it's not. And that is the problem. Both are terrorist.


So basically you have no argument and have doubled down on "everyone is Islamaphobic". Fantastic debate 

Remember this, someone like Pablo Escobar was a terrorist. His form of terrorism was something different, Narco Terrorism


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Petition for J.K. Rowling to take in muslim refugees in her 18 spare bedrooms

:lol


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Petition for J.K. Rowling to take in muslim refugees in her 18 spare bedrooms
> 
> :lol


Expelliarmus AllahuAkbarius!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know why, but this woman's story had a deeply profound impact on me. More so than others I've read. An NGO worker in Pakistan is basically a caregiver type with high morals and a calling to serve others. One such woman in Pakistan (amongst thousands annually) was killed by her relatives because they didn't want her to work outside the home: 

https://tribune.com.pk/story/1333325/four-arrested-charges-honour-killing-kohat/


> Four arrested on charges of ‘honour killing’ in Kohat
> 
> PESHAWAR: Four men allegedly involved in the killing of a female NGO worker were arrested on Monday after the provincial Human Rights Directorate intervened.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, Western secularists spent the day pretending to be Muslims. THIS is just one of the horrendous things muslims do to other muslims. Is this really the kind of subculture you want to create in yours (and yes, honor killings are happening amongst muslims in western societies as well)?


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> French police ostensibly succumbing to certain French stereotypes, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831611836780969990
> ...


They're not doing that willingly, they're being ordered not to strike back and leave when it's out of control because high police officials and interior ministry are affraid to be pointed by medias as authoritarians if any of the protesters is hurt.

This happens at every single protest/riot (and god knows there are many here) but on that case the "reason" for riots is police violence so I can only guess what kind of orders the cops are receiving right now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> I don't know why, but this woman's story had a deeply profound impact on me. More so than others I've read. An NGO worker in Pakistan is basically a caregiver type with high morals and a calling to serve others. One such woman in Pakistan (amongst thousands annually) was killed by her relatives because they didn't want her to work outside the home:
> 
> https://tribune.com.pk/story/1333325/four-arrested-charges-honour-killing-kohat/
> 
> ...


"Marry your cousin or be murdered!" Yeah, let's get some more people from THAT culture over here...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://nyheteridag.se/donald-trump-...nt-area-in-sweden-and-it-is-not-working-well/



> *Donald Trump is correct – I live in an immigrant area in Sweden and it is not working well*
> 
> SWEDEN Is it correct that Sweden got major problems handling the immigration? I would say yes. My grounds for claiming that is just by looking out the window where I live, inside a migrant dominated area. Almost every evening cars are set on fire and police officers are attacked by criminal gangs. But you don’t read very much about it in the Swedish main stream media.
> 
> ...


---

http://fox2now.com/2017/02/21/missouri-man-charged-with-plotting-terror-attack-supporting-isis/


> *Missouri man charged with plotting terror attack, supporting ISIS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here is the real truth about Sweden

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/president-trump-crime-sweden/story?id=45610077

“It’s very judgmental,” Nicklas Lund, a press officer at the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention, said of the claims. The council is an agency in Sweden’s Ministry of Justice that conducts research on the judicial system.

Sweden has 15 suburbs with high crime rates, he said, but the recent influx of refugees doesn’t explain the problem. Rinkeby is one of these 15 areas.
*
“In 2015 a big number of refugees came to Sweden, and these were problem areas before that,” he told ABC News.

In fact, the number of reported crimes in those 15 areas decreased from 2014 to 2015. In 2015, 19,092 crimes were reported in those 15 areas — a decline from 19,576 in 2014. In 2012 the number of reported crimes in these areas was over 20,200, according to data from the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention. Numbers for 2016 are not yet available.*


http://www.vox.com/world/2017/2/20/14669572/sweden-trump-immigrant-crime

1) There is no immigrant crime wave in Sweden
In the past decade, there’s been a spike in immigration to Sweden. In 1990, 9.2 percent of Sweden’s population was foreign-born. That figure was 11.3 percent in 2000, and 15.4 percent in 2012.

Immigrant rates have grown even further in recent years, owing in large part to the global refugee crisis. In 2014, Sweden admitted more asylum seekers, per capita, than any other country on Earth. Many Swedish immigrants today hail from war-torn Muslim-majority countries like Syria, Afghanistan, and Iraq.

Some people assumed this would produce a major uptick in the rates of violent crime in Sweden. Historically, immigrants to Sweden do commit crimes at higher rates than the native-born, though children of immigrants commit crimes at basically the same rate as children of native-born Swedes (controlling for income).

However, there’s no evidence of a massive crime wave. Here is an official Swedish government tally of the rates of six different types of crime directed at persons — fraud, assault, threats, harassment, sexual violence, and mugging. (Homicide is excluded because the rate is tiny; in 2014, there were 87 murders in the entire country of roughly 10 million.)

As you can see, there is no significant uptick in any of the crime categories alongside the rise in immigration. The most recent official report available in English, covering 2015, is not incorporated into that chart — but it concludes that the rates of these crimes are at “approximately the same level as in 2005.” That’s a slight increase over the 2014 rate, but hardly evidence of a crime wave — let alone one committed by migrants or refugees.

Sweden does not publish official data on the race or ethnic identity of criminals, which is actually common among European countries. Anti-immigration publications like Breitbart have used this fact to accuse Swedish authorities of covering up the truth about immigrant crime.

It’s true that this lack of public data makes it hard to assess the precise impact of immigration on crime rates. It’s possible there’s a small one that doesn’t show up in the aggregate data.

But we can say, without a doubt, that the large numbers of immigrants entering Sweden do not appear to be affecting the overall crime rate in a major way, despite the large number of them entering the country. There is no Swedish crime wave.



2) There is no rape epidemic in Sweden
If you spend any time in the conservative media, particularly alt-right or anti-Islam sites, there’s a more specific narrative about Sweden than the one about crime in general. It’s about rape — specifically, that Muslim immigrants are raping Swedish women in unprecedented numbers.

Breitbart has published an enormous number of pieces in recent years on the alleged immigrant rape crisis in Sweden, focusing on cities like Malmö with large Muslim immigrant populations. Representative headlines include “Police warn of child rape epidemic in migrant-occupied Malmö” and “Migrants jailed after woman abducted at gun point, gang-raped in hookah bar basement.”

So to be fair to Trump, we need to look at rape rates specifically — to see if there’s any evidence that rape, specifically, has gone up as a result of immigration. So what do the official statistics say?

First, the rape rate in Sweden is baseline higher than in other European countries. This is mostly because of a change in Swedish law in 2005 that expanded the definition of rape (including having sex with someone while they’re sleeping) and started counting each instance of sexual violence as a separate attack. Klara Selin, a sociologist at Sweden’s National Council for Crime Prevention, explained what this means in a 2012 interview with the BBC:

So, for instance, when a woman comes to the police and she says my husband or my fiance raped me almost every day during the last year, the police have to record each of these events, which might be more than 300 events. In many other countries it would just be one record — one victim, one type of crime, one record.
This expanded definition, together with a growing feminist movement in the country aimed at holding perpetrators accountable, has led to an increase in reported rape after the law’s passage. But the underlying rate of attacks likely didn’t actually change much.

“The major explanation is partly that people go to the police more often, but also the fact that in 2005 there has been reform in the sex crime legislation, which made the legal definition of rape much wider than before,” Selin told the BBC.

So if there had been a huge surge in sexual assault, this would show up in the overall stats given the huge number of immigrants coming into the country and the relatively large number of Swedish women who report being abused. But that has not happened.

“What we’re hearing is a very, very extreme exaggeration based on a few isolated events, and the claim that it’s related to immigration is more or less not true at all,” Jerzy Sarnecki, a criminologist at Stockholm University, told the Globe and Mail’s Doug Saunders.

The publicly available data backs up Sarnecki. In 2014, there were 6,700 reported rapes. That figure declined to 5,920 in 2015 and then went back up to 6,560 in 2016 (according to preliminary Swedish government data).

So there’s been mass immigration in the past three years from Muslim-majority countries — but the number of reported rapes has remained steady and even declined slightly in 2015


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834124556734455812
:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Café de René said:


> They're not doing that willingly, they're being ordered not to strike back and leave when it's out of control because high police officials and interior ministry are affraid to be pointed by medias as authoritarians if any of the protesters is hurt.
> 
> This happens at every single protest/riot (and god knows there are many here) but on that case the "reason" for riots is police violence so I can only guess what kind of orders the cops are receiving right now.


Ah, this does not surprise me in the least. 

I have long debated with those who throw ill-informed pejoratives around concerning the French, nine hundred of whose young men perished every day throughout World War I a century ago.  

Meanwhile, closer to home for Americans:

http://abc11.com/news/potential-terror-threat-foiled-in-cary/1765603/



> Potential terror threat foiled in Cary
> 
> By Angelica Alvarez
> 
> ...



Something is Rotten in the State of Denmark:

http://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/21/w...id-welfare-benefits-government-says.html?_r=1



> Danes Fighting for ISIS Were Paid Welfare Benefits, Government Says
> 
> By DAN BILEFSKYFEB. 21, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@DesolationRow @CamillePunk @RipNTear @virus21 @Miss Sally @Pratchett

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39045923



> A British IS fighter who died in a suicide bomb attack on Iraqi forces in Mosul is a former Guantanamo Bay detainee, the BBC understands.
> The self-styled Islamic State group said two days ago that Abu-Zakariya al-Britani detonated a car bomb at an Iraqi army base in Tal Gaysum, south-west of Mosul.
> He is believed to have been originally known as Ronald Fiddler.
> Fiddler, 50 and from Manchester, was sent to Guantanamo Bay in 2002.
> ...


All in all this is a complete mess, not being put on trial and instead being at Guantanamo Bay which is known to torture people, being paid £1 Million compensation because of being there and now this. Also a clear lapse in security surrounding this individual: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...y-services-guilty-of-failings-terrorism-chief



> British authorities must accept some responsibility for failing to sufficiently monitor Jamal al-Harith, the Manchester-born jihadi who blew himself up in Iraq, before he left the UK to join Islamic State, a former government counter-terror strategist has said.
> 
> Ronald Fiddler, 50, who changed his name to Jamal al-Harith after converting to Islam in his 20s, but most recently went by the nom de guerre Abu-Zakariya al-Britani, is said by Islamic State to have carried out the suicide attack on coalition forces near Mosul on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834363772307374080


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834363772307374080


No he was not. See post #267

if you want more stats

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...-statistics-say-about-immigration-and-sweden/

What about claims linking new arrivals and crime?

"In general, crime statistics have gone down the last (few) years, and no there is no evidence to suggest that new waves of immigration has lead to increased crime," Selin said.

Generally, there’s a certain over-representation of people with immigrant background in crime statistics, but that tends to be closely related to high levels of unemployment, poverty, exclusion, low language and other skills, Selin said. "Swedes with these characteristics are also overrepresented in crime statistics," he said.

If we look specifically at sex offences, which the Fox News segment highlighted, there were 18,100 sex offenses reported to the police in 2015, down 11 percent from 2014, according to the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention.

The number of rapes reported decreased 12 percent between 2014 and 2015, to 5,920, the agency reported. The council noted that in Sweden, when a single case is reported, every incident associated with the case is also reported as an offense during the same year.

The amount of reported rape offenses has gone up in the last 10 years (2006-15), which the agency said can be partially attributed to new legislation in 2005 that augmented the types of acts that can be classified as rape.

"The effect of the statutory change appeared in the statistics such that the number of reported offences in respect of sexual coercion and exploitation declined in the years immediately following the statutory change while the number of reported rapes increased," according to the agency. In 2013, a rape offense was broadened "to include cases where the victim reacts passively."

A 2016 Swedish Crime Survey (which reflects crimes in 2015) found that 13.3 percent of about 11,900 survey respondents were exposed to one or more offenses (categories: assault, threats, sexual offences, robbery, fraud or harassment.)

The 13.3 percent in 2015 is an increase from 11.3 percent in 2014, but about the same level as in 2005, the survey said. The report does not make any reference to or distinction on crimes committed by immigrants.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he was not. See post #267


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


>


Here is the last stat


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-after-trump-comments/?utm_term=.df2415a02f72

Just two days after President Trump provoked widespread consternation by seeming to imply, incorrectly, that immigrants had perpetrated a recent spate of violence in Sweden, riots broke out in a predominantly immigrant neighborhood in the northern suburbs of the country's capital, Stockholm.

The neighborhood, Rinkeby, was the scene of riots in 2010 and 2013, too. And in most ways, what happened Monday night was reminiscent of those earlier bouts of anger. Swedish police apparently made an arrest on drug charges at about 8 p.m. near the Rinkeby station. For reasons not yet disclosed by the police, word of the arrest prompted youths to gather.

Over four hours, the crowd burned about half a dozen cars, vandalized several shopfronts and threw rocks at police. Police spokesman Lars Bystrom confirmed to Sweden's Dagens Nyheter newspaper that an officer fired shots at a rioter but missed. A photographer for the newspaper was attacked and beaten by more than a dozen men and his camera was stolen.


Bystrom later said that a police officer was slightly injured and that one person was arrested for throwing rocks, news agencies reported. Some civilians were also assaulted while trying to stop looters, he said.

[Trump asked people to ‘look at what’s happening … in Sweden.’ Here’s what’s happening there.]

Bystrom said, “This kind of situation doesn’t happen that often, but it is always regrettable when they happen.”


At a Florida rally on Feb. 18, President Trump listed several countries with large numbers of refugees that were recently struck by terror attacks. "You look at what's happening last night in Sweden," Trump said. Swedish authorities are not aware of any such incident that night. (Reuters)

In 2015, when the influx of refugees and migrants to Europe from Africa, the Middle East and Asia was at its peak, Sweden took in the greatest number per capita. By and large, integration has been a success story there, save for incidents such as Monday night's, which have taken place in highly segregated neighborhoods.

*Dagens Nyheter analyzed crime statistics between October 2015 and January 2016 and concluded that refugees were responsible for only 1 percent of all crimimal incidents. That has done little to assuage perceptions, even among Swedes, that foreigners carry out the vast majority of crimes. A Pew Research Center study conducted in early 2016 indicated that 46 percent of Swedes believed that “refugees in our country are more to blame for crime than other groups.”
*
Trump clarified on Twitter that he drew his claim about immigrant violence in Sweden — made at a campaign-style speech in Melbourne, Fla. — from a Fox News segment in which two Swedish police officers were interviewed. The segment was part of “Tucker Carlson Tonight” and featured filmmaker Ami Horowitz, who was introduced as someone who had documented an “incredible surge of refugee violence” in Sweden.

The two Swedish officers whose interview provided the basis for the report spoke out Monday and claimed that their testimony had been taken out of context. One of them, Anders Göranzon, said that the interview was about areas with high crime rates and that “there wasn’t any focus on migration or immigration.”

“We don’t stand behind it. It shocked us. He has edited the answers,” Göranzon said. “We were answering completely different questions in the interview. This is bad journalism.”

Horowitz defended his work to the Guardian newspaper, saying he was “pretty sure” that he told the officers what the segment was going to be about and implying that the officers' disavowal was made under pressure from their superiors.

[‘Never fjorget’: Colbert mocks Trump’s Sweden flub, honors ‘all the people who did not suffer’]

Multiple criminologists in Sweden contacted by The Washington Post over the weekend said the notion that immigrants were responsible for a large proportion of crime in the country was highly exaggerated. None were comfortable referring to neighborhoods such as Rinkeby as “no-go zones.”

Nevertheless, the integration of immigrants into Swedish society is a problem that the government has been struggling to address. “Sweden, definitely, like other countries, [faces] challenges when it comes to integration of immigrants into Swedish society, with lower levels of employment, tendencies of exclusion and also crime-related problems,” said Henrik Selin, director of intercultural dialogue at the Swedish Institute.



So refugees in Sweden are only doing about 1% of the crime in Sweden. But sure don't let the facts get in the way of your ignorance. Keep posting stupid memes and ignoring facts because that what people like you do best.

At least Dopa and Reaper post real counter arguments to whom I give credit to.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> No he was not. See post #267
> 
> *Generally, there’s a certain over-representation of people with immigrant background in crime statistics,* but that tends to be closely related to high levels of unemployment, poverty, exclusion, low language and other skills, Selin said. "Swedes with these characteristics are also overrepresented in crime statistics," he said.


That's all that matters. The rest is just spin. 

The fact is that immigration also CAUSED unemployment, poverty, exclusion, low language and other skills as well amongst immigrants because the society was not equipped to handle it. This is the very reason why mass immigration and mass refugee influx is a disaster in the modern age and you need to bring in people who have skills, can speak the language and assimilate so they don't end up in shitty conditions. 

Societies that are not equipped to assimilate people and provide them with facilities are causing an influx in poverty and thereby inviting more crime when they can't support the communities they're bringing in

Duh. That's why if you really want to help refugees and people of other countries you donate to NGO's dedicated to helping people exactly where they are instead of over-burdening your own societies. Even predominantly english speaking countries fare relatively better because at least english is largely a universal language so people can at least communicate and get and do shit jobs for a living.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> That's all that matters. The rest is just spin.
> 
> The fact is that immigration also CAUSED unemployment, poverty, exclusion, low language and other skills as well amongst immigrants because the society was not equipped to handle it. This is the very reason why mass immigration and mass refugee influx is a disaster in the modern age. Societies that are not equipped to assimilate people and provide them with facilities are causing an influx in poverty and thereby inviting more crime when they can't support the communities they're bringing in
> 
> Duh. That's why if you really want to help refugees and people of other countries you donate to NGO's dedicated to helping people exactly where they are instead of over-burdening your own societies.


Real stats are not just spin. The only person doing spin are people like Trump that just talk out of their ass ignoring the stats that are totally opposite what he claims. 

You can talk about is mass immigrant good for the country when it comes to things like unemployment, poverty, exclusion, low language and other skills that is a different story from claiming they are causing a crime wave in Sweden when the facts show they are not

I can agree with you a million percent that before taking in any more immigrants in the US we should first take care of our homeless and vets first. But that is not what we are talking about. We are talking about crime in Sweden and based on the numbers refugees in Sweden are not causing tons of crime in Sweden like Trump claims.

Don't you think Trump would be better off just saying what I did above? Say, i am all for taking in immigrants but first we need to take care of all our homeless and vets. Once we have homelessness under control then we can focus on taking in more refugees.

If Trump said that, do you think most people would have a problem with it?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Real stats are not just spin. The only person doing spin are people like Trump that just talk out of their ass ignoring the stats that are totally opposite what he claims.
> 
> You can talk about is mass immigrant good for the country when it comes to things like unemployment, poverty, exclusion, low language and other skills that is a different story from claiming they are causing a crime wave in Sweden when the facts show they are not


The statement was supporting the conclusions and assertions that were made about rise in immigrant crime and even gave reasons as to why. 

All of that could have been avoided without the influx of immigration and you're denying the very assertion that was made in the article :wow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> The statement was supporting the conclusions and assertions that were made about rise in immigrant crime and even gave reasons as to why.
> 
> All of that could have been avoided without the influx of immigration and you're denying the very assertion that was made in the article :wow


Ill point to the other article as well

*Dagens Nyheter analyzed crime statistics between October 2015 and January 2016 and concluded that refugees were responsible for only 1 percent of all crimimal incidents. That has done little to assuage perceptions, even among Swedes, that foreigners carry out the vast majority of crimes. A Pew Research Center study conducted in early 2016 indicated that 46 percent of Swedes believed that “refugees in our country are more to blame for crime than other groups.”*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ill point to the other article as well
> 
> *Dagens Nyheter analyzed crime statistics between October 2015 and January 2016 and concluded that refugees were responsible for only 1 percent of all crimimal incidents. That has done little to assuage perceptions, even among Swedes, that foreigners carry out the vast majority of crimes. A Pew Research Center study conducted in early 2016 indicated that 46 percent of Swedes believed that “refugees in our country are more to blame for crime than other groups.”*


Shifting goal-posts from immigrants to refugees. Not the first time you've done this. Also, just the fact that this fact is in direct contradiction to another claim you yourself posted should enlighten you to the fact that there is a significant amount of spin going around some of which is deliberately designed by politically motivated individuals to fudge things. Does this happen on both sides, of course. And I'm surprised that you didn't pick up on the contradiction in your own reporting of the so-called facts. You're doing it yourself as once you lost the argument about immigrants you shifted the goal post to refugees. That's not how you debate. 

Also, 



> However, among the cases involving migrants and refugees that have been made public are some horrible assaults. A young woman who was a social worker at a center for underage unaccompanied refugees in southern Sweden was stabbed to death in late January. The crime was allegedly committed by a 15-year-old boy who the Swedish woman was taking care of. In a string of violence at the country's refugee facilities, workers at another home for refugee children had to barricade themselves inside a room after a crowd of young men attacked them with makeshift weapons.


The types of crimes are different. The criminality of refugees is simply not getting the coverage that it needs to get in order to be ascertained as to the extent of its extremity. Taking one person's word over others (also from Sweden who have claimed that their voices are being quelled) isn't how you fact-find. You determine it through listening to everyone - even the ones you think are "fake". 

The real fact is that there is significant narrative spinning going on and what you're falling victim to is partly a result of your confirmation bias, your desire to prove Trump wrong at any costs, your inability to change your position because somehow you're personally involved in proving yourself right (even when repeatedly you've been proven wrong) and a personal decision (which is not based on objectivity) to purposely ignore every counter claim about higher rates of refugee/immigrant crime rates as "fake".

Anyways, the refugees aren't labeled, or wear bands that would make it clear that indeed a crime was committed by a refugee. Most refugees aren't tagged or remain in the system. Many are no longer recorded as refugees once they enter the country. Some are easier to distinguish than others. Some records are missing. They don't have the records on many refugees once they've entered because they went through a phase where people let in were recorded as Swedes. We know this because a lot of us have been engaged in Swedish fact-finding and determination a lot longer than you have. 

The Swedish police have already been accused of covering up mass sexual assaults previously in 2016 and they were not able to satisfactorily explain the discrepancy. Also, read between the lines, the fact that they constantly say that they're afraid of instigating hate crimes against immigrants logically means that they will do whatever they can to misrepresent the true bifurcation of stats based on demographics, which is why whereever you look you'll see that there are no clear-cut studies coming out of Sweden other than individual and highly independent assertions. 

Just fleeting statements and one group's assertions based on independent data analysis. Almost all of whom have some sort of agenda to push. 

The truth is somewhere between the two realities and given that we've been reading about this subject far longer you have (since it's clear you only got into this debate after Trump's statements) you need to go deeper and read all sides instead of presenting articles that confirm your own bias and claiming everything else is "fake".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> Shifting goal-posts from immigrants to refugees. Not the first time you've done this. Also, just the fact that this fact is in direct contradiction to another claim you yourself posted should enlighten you to the fact that there is a significant amount of spin going around some of which is deliberately designed by politically motivated individuals to fudge things. Does this happen on both sides, of course. And I'm surprised that you didn't pick up on the contradiction in your own reporting of the so-called facts.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


If Trump would stop making shit up then I would not have to keep proving him wrong. Trump rarely even tells the truth, so yes its my goal to point out all the times he is lying because Trump supporers dont bother to fact check and just belive any thing Trump says, as you can see from certain people on this board as a perfect examplle.

As for moving the goal posts, I was speaking about both but I can see how you take it that way. I need to be more clear. You are right lumping them both into one is wrong and gets confusing. 

Trump is talking more about refugees since that is who is trying to block from coming into the US so those are the more important numbers to look at. 

As for you being engaged in Swedish fact-finding and determination a lot longer than I have, I just know what I read from stats. So if you have stats that counter the stats I find then by all means show them.

I got into the debate because Trump and his admin made up yet another fake attack.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Trump would stop making shit up then I would not have to keep proving him wrong. Trump rarely even tells the truth, so yes its my goal to point out all the times he is lying because Trump supporers dont bother to fact check and just belive any thing Trump says, as you can see from certain people on this board as a perfect examplle.
> 
> As for moving the goal posts, I was speaking about both but I can see how you take it that way. I need to be more clear. Trump is talking more about regugess since that is who is is trying to block from coming into the US so those are the more important numbers to look at.
> 
> ...



But you only expose yourself to liberal media and only liberal media which has repeatedly been shown to be wrong over and over again as well. Why are you assuming that your sources are legit in this climate?

I've already condemned the fake attack because it was clear that Trump was BSing about one thing. 

That does not mean that there is nothing wrong in Sweden. You've already proven in your own posts that there* is an uptick in Immigrant crime* - and I've given you a perfectly rational counter to the idea that refugee crime is underrported. 

Also, even IF it's true that refugees are only involved in 1% (5000 odd crimes) -- that's 5000 crimes that would not have been committed without these extra people in the population. Even IF it's just one percent, that's one percent too many. Countries have enough criminals of their own to start importing more. At the same time, you have to worry about the safety of the refugees themselves from local criminals and you've got a self-created situation that should never have been created in the first place. There's also the matter of crimes and arson within refugee camps that gets completely ignored as well. 

Low rates of refugee crime is not a justification to continue to bring them in. If anything, their crimes added to the crimes committed against them as well as fear and paranoia (weaker justifications) are actually all just valid justifications for keeping them out. Then we have to consider the eventual population replacement argument of what the refugees' beliefs are and what kind of cultural impact that's going to have on future generations once they start getting the right to vote etc etc 

The only workable solution is to keep refugees out and help them in their own countries. Bringing them *en masse *(and this is a key point leftists ignore) in to societies and over-burdening those societies and forcing long term cultural shifts is not the solution. It never will be. 

Pakistan has been overrun by Afghanis because of the decades of war. Now we have to deal with Afghani Taliban and ISIS recruits, land mafias (my own property in Pakistan was stolen by Afghans and I couldn't get it back), bacha bazi (look it up), increased drugs on the streets, homelessness, joblessness etc etc. The list is huge. When countries aren't even equipped to help their own, they shouldn't feel responsible to bring in more to over-burden what is already established.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> But you only expose yourself to liberal media and only liberal media which has repeatedly been shown to be wrong over and over again as well. Why are you assuming that your sources are legit in this climate?
> 
> I've already condemned the fake attack because it was clear that Trump was BSing about one thing.
> 
> ...


I call out the liberal media all the time when they lie. I did it all during the primaries and general election.

if the numbers I showed are not correct then show me the numbers that contradict them. Do you have them?

Yes you did condemn it which is good but most Trump supporters on here didn't, also dont act like that is not the only thing he has BSd about. He does it all the time as does his admin like Conway and Spicer.


As for oh well if they did not allow the fugees that is 5000 crimes that would not have happened, using that logic then why not ban all guns so there cant be gun crime anymore?

People love to claim that refugees cause huge crime issues but the fact is they don't based on that 1% stat. 

You can claim all you want that low rates of refugee crime is not a justification to continue to bring them in but it is when the so called reason to not is because they cause a lot of crime. The whole they only cause 1% of all crime is the response to people like Trump that claim they cause a lot of crime and its why they should not be brought in.

Like I said, Trump should focus more on, before we take in more refugees, lets take care of our homeless and homeless vet problem in the US first instead of making shit up how they cause a lot of crime which is not true


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I call out the liberal media all the time when they lie. I did it all during the primaries and general election.


Fair enough. But you only did that when they did that to your guy. You seem to have to gone back to accepting everything else from them now that your personal favorite politician is no longer involved.



> if the numbers I showed are not correct then show me the numbers that contradict them. Do you have them?


I've questioned the validity of the numbers. Feel free to accept them as is if you like, but then that means you'll have to accept every single statistic every presented by anyone else too and won't be able to criticise it at all. That's what critical thinkers do. They look beyond the numbers. As you do when it's numbers that don't confirm an existing bias. 



> As for oh well if they did not allow the fugees that is 5000 crimes that would not have happened, using that logic then why not ban all guns so there cant be gun crime anymore?


Another apple to orange and poorly thought out analogy. Guns don't kill people. People kill people. If they don't have access to legal guns. They'll get illegal guns. If they can't kill with guns they'll be able to kill with something else. Take that Somali refugee for example that tried to kill people with cars. If you've got a criminal, he'll find a way. You reduce gun homicide through finding ways to address criminality in individuals. And one of the ways you do that is by not letting in people en masse that you haven't vetted properly. 


> People love to claim that refugees cause huge crime issues but the fact is they don't based on that 1% stat.


So that 1% stat is now biblical for you and you won't read or question any rationale that counters it at all? Do you believe every single statistic you ever see this blindly?



> You can claim all you want that low rates of refugee crime is not a justification to continue to bring them in but it is when the so called reason to not is because they cause a lot of crime. The whole they only cause 1% of all crime is the response to people like Trump that claim they cause a lot of crime and its why they should not be brought in.


Uh, what? When have I said that the reason to not bring in refugees is because they commit a "lot of crime"? Why are you projecting someone else's arguments on to me. I've given you perfect rationales for not bringing in refugees en masse and funny thing is that in the other thread you agreed with how cultural attitudes combine to create an ideological majority that leads to erosion of liberty. You agreed with it then. And now you're going back on it because you're in a different argument and haven't been able to put both issues together. Don't be slow man. If you have a consistent position, then stay consistent. Keep the brain cells churning. 



> Like I said, Trump should focus more on, *before we take in more refugees*, lets take care of our homeless and homeless vet problem in the US first instead of making shit up how they cause a lot of crime which is not true


He's already doing that with his temporary refugee intake ban but you oppose that too so you haven't really thought things through again. You're advocating 2 polar opposite positions simply because you don't like Trump. That's bias :mj


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> Fair enough. But you only did that when they did that to your guy. You seem to have to gone back to accepting everything else from them now that your personal favorite politician is no longer involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stuck at that quote each line thing, ill just put it all under this massive quote unless there is an easier way to do it.


If you point out something the MNM does that is a lie, I would bash them for it too. Its their fault that Trump can call anything fake news now even when its true.

But there is a huge difference between the MSM reporting a story they think has legit facts, then finding out it was not correct and reporting a story they know its BS but put it out there anyways.
And lets be real, Fox News puts out way more BS than MSNBC or CNN.


You can question the validity but do you have anything to counter them to show they are wrong? Its not like they came from a BS source. Because most times when someone reports stats, it's pretty easy to verify. 

Yes guns kill people, people sound so stupid when they say that guns dont kill people people kill people . And no its not true if someone does not have a gun they will find a way to kill someone in another way. Look at all the accidental shootings, if that person did not have a gun, what they would have found another way to accidently die ? Or take mass shooters, someone that did a mass shooting would have found another way to kill all those people if they did not have that gun? Come on , you are smarter than that.


That 1% stat is the number reported, again if you have something to dispute it, another stat by all means show it. But you cant.

I did not say you said the reason to not bring in bring in refugees is because they commit a "lot of crime" that is Trumps reasoning. He keeps up the narrative how terrorists are hiding as refugees or refugees commit a lot of crimes in other countries so we need to keep them out. 

No Trump is not doing what I said.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes guns kill people, people sound so stupid when they say that guns dont kill people people kill people . And no its not true if someone does not have a gun they will find a way to kill someone in another way. Look at all the accidental shootings, if that person did not have a gun, what they would have found another way to accidently die ? Or take mass shooters, someone that did a mass shooting would have found another way to kill all those people if they did not have that gun? Come on , you are smarter than that.


:lmao So basically you want to ban guns despite the fact that gun crime is actually very low, but you want to let in refugees because refugee crime is low? But you want guns to be banned, but potential criminals to be let in. And you do not see the hypocrisy of this argument? 



> That 1% stat is the number reported, again if you have something to dispute it, another stat by all means show it. But you cant.


How can you not understand this simple concept. The 1% actually only stated that of the crimes committed overall, only 1% of them were committed by refugees *who can be determined to be refugees*. Once the refugees leave the system, they are no longer considered refugees and their crimes are recorded as swedes or immigrants and there is an uptake of crime in immigrants. How can you not understand how to read stats and what they're made up of? 



> I did not say you said the reason to not bring in bring in refugees is because they commit a "lot of crime" that is Trumps reasoning. He keeps up the narrative how terrorists are hiding as refugees or refugees commit a lot of crimes in other countries so we need to keep them out.


Stop strawmanning me then. It is a pathetic argumentation style and you need to drop it. 

And fucking stop deluding yourself into thinking that I'm arguing with you in defense of Trump. These are my arguments. So argue the points I make not someone else. 



> No Trump is not doing what I said.


Ok Mr. Fly-in-the-wall. I'm going by with what he plans to do and call him out when he actually doesn't do it. You've got an agenda so you're biased plain and simple. You're here to oppose Trump no matter what. This will lead you to care less about policies and policy impacts because you hate the man in charge. 

I'm here to oppose or support policies and not just support or oppose the man. I don't think you understand the difference.

Unwind yourself from this cult of personality thinking and get with the program. 

Anyways, I'm not gonna respond anymore because I get tired of your shifting goal-posts, inconsistent positions and reasoning and strawmanning, so here's some music:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> :lmao So basically you want to ban guns despite the fact that gun crime is actually very low, but you want to let in refugees because refugee crime is low? But you want guns to be banned, but potential criminals to be let in. And you do not see the hypocrisy of this argument?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gun crime is now low in the US especially when compared with other rich countries.










There was more than one mass shooting per day in the US last year and that is just mass shootings not any kind of shootings which is even higher. Oh yeah guns are not an issue in the US.


If you have another number other than the 1% the show it. But see there is not another number so you just want to ignore it because it shows how refugees in Sweden do not commit a lot of crimes.

LOL yeah I have an agenda but you dont on this issue. everyone has a agenda when it comes to this stuff, stop acting like you dont but others do.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Gun crime is now low in the US especially when compared with other rich countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See what I mean. There's 1 gun per person in America which means 310 million guns. The other way to look at this and that would be the more intellectually correct way is that given the total number of guns in America, the actual number of gun crimes is significantly low because if all gun owners were killing people I doubt that we'd have anyone alive considering 1 person/gun :lol Gun homicide in America is an issue but banning guns is not the solution. That would be a more respectable position to hold. That would also be the more "reasonable" position to hold with regards to refugees, but I've stated several reasons why future erosion of cultural values and liberties is one of the primary reasons why we shouldn't continue to have more people coming in. It's not just about gun crime. It's about cultural preservation. Have guns eroded American culture? Will guns vote on social policies? Will guns dictate whether or not gay people can get married? 

Other countries are also not on the border of some of the worst cartels in the world who are the main reason for violent crime in America anyways. The increase in "mass shootings" BS was debunked a long time ago when it was discovered that the people had started included drug and gang related shootings as mass shootings. The mass shooting as it was once refered to was changed over the last two years and a changing definition does not mean that there's a huge uptake in mass shootings. Gang and drug related mass shootings have always been high in America. 

Completely ignored your own inconsistent position of ok to not ban refugees because of low crime but ok to ban guns because of low gun crime. That is the inconsistency I pointed out but you had to throw in an irrelevant statistic to my claim. 

Yeah, your arguments in defending the 1% have turned biblical at this point because you've basically closed your eyes and ears and just going la la la to all the reasons why that statistic is BS. 

A change in status from refugee to immigrant doesn't mean that refugees are causing less crime. It just means that those that were once labeled as refugees are now committing more crimes as immigrants. They're the same people. Therefore a lower refugee crime rate and a higher immigrant crime rate have to be considered in tandem and not separated from one and the other. They're the same fucking people who simply get a change in status fpalm FFS. 

I can't even say that you're smarter than this because you're not :draper2 

Anyways, I'm done with you because it takes you forever to actually understand what someone is trying to get through to you. Eventually, I'll convince you and la la la. I don't really wanna keep doing this with you because you consistently lose arguments and it's mainly because of your argumentation style.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> See what I mean. There's 1 gun per person in America which means 310 million guns. The other way to look at this and that would be the more intellectually correct way is that given the total number of guns in America, the actual number of gun crimes is significantly low because if all gun owners were killing people I doubt that we'd have anyone alive considering 1 person/gun :lol Gun homicide in America is an issue but banning guns is not the solution. That would be a more respectable position to hold. That would also be the more "reasonable" position to hold with regards to refugees, but I've stated several reasons why future erosion of cultural values and liberties is one of the primary reasons why we shouldn't continue to have more people coming in. It's not just about gun crime. It's about cultural preservation. Have guns eroded American culture? Will guns vote on social policies? Will guns dictate whether or not gay people can get married?
> 
> Other countries are also not on the border of some of the worst cartels in the world who are the main reason for violent crime in America anyways. The increase in "mass shootings" BS was debunked a long time ago when it was discovered that the people had started included drug and gang related shootings as mass shootings. The mass shooting as it was once refered to was changed over the last two years and a changing definition does not mean that there's a huge uptake in mass shootings. Gang and drug related mass shootings have always been high in America.
> 
> ...


Only person closing their eyes to the facts here is you. You don't like the facts so you make up excuses to ignore them.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Only person closing their eyes to the facts here is you. You don't like the facts so you make up excuses to ignore them.


Yeah BM. That's exactly what's happening here. Rational explanations be damned because they don't fit in with your personal narrative and you simply don't want to except rational arguments. You never have and this isn't the first time you've done this or said this :lol

Do you have this in your copy/paste btw. If you don't, I suggest you do so that you don't have to keep typing it all up. I'm guessing that at least 90% of your posts in the Anything section contain this statement. You might as well start creating a file full of birthday_massacre-isms. 

If you don't want to, I will and PM it to you :draper2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Syrian migrant is on trial in Austria over twenty murders, allegedly executing twenty injured soldiers back in Syria: http://www.thelocal.at/20170222/syrian-migrant-on-trial-in-austria-over-20-murders

http://gatestone.eu/sweden-rape-appeal/



> Immigration
> ●Integration
> 
> Migrants raped and tortured Swedish woman, now appeal conviction
> ...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

A very recent poll showed almost 2/3 of SPD and Greens voters (about 64% each) in Germany would support giving refugees the right to vote in German elections without their being citizens or paying taxes or anything. Simply residing in Germany would be good enough. :lmao

These people are certifiable.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> A very recent poll showed almost 2/3 of SPD and Greens voters (about 64% each) in Germany would support giving refugees the right to vote in German elections without their being citizens or paying taxes or anything. Simply residing in Germany would be good enough. :lmao
> 
> These people are certifiable.


Thank god you've always been fair and balanced so we can take your word for it without needing any sort of source to back you up!

:trump!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Thank god you've always been fair and balanced so we can take your word for it without needing any sort of source to back you up!
> 
> :trump!


I don't ever make shit up so don't act like I do, if I say something happened then I read somewhere that it did and I don't go in for what some half-assed obvious agenda driven website says happened. Lame attempt at a cheap shot shitpost you got there good job. I'm on my phone so copy pasting links is fucking annoying. I hope I typed it all out right here you go.

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...enen-wollen-auslaender-mitwaehlen-lassen.html


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834686890095677441


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure if to post this here or in the Trump thread but this is from a Swedish man who posts news from Sweden on Youtube.






Sources he used: http://bit.ly/2mdZeiw

He's a refugee from Bosnia who's family were/are Muslim. 

His videos are usually about Sweden, Immigration and various other topics.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The Journalist that PJW paid for to report from Sweden is now in Malmo. This should be interesting. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834542002091999240


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fascinating, @RipNTear; will definitely keep an eye on that.

http://news.antiwar.com/2017/02/23/10-killed-in-bombing-in-pakistani-shopping-district/ Lahore. 



> 10 Killed in Bombing in Pakistani Shopping District
> 
> Bomb Blast Smashed Windows Around Upscale Area, Causing Injuries
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834898901001990144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834904188513574912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834755054766796800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834910503994605568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835033022294605824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834890310182383616 A friend called me up from Sweden telling me about this as it occurred not far from where he's staying right now. He said several Swedes employed dark humor about it. "Well it is not a hostile grenade," one said. "That's right, it's a peaceful grenade," said another. :lmao :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834832872343162881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834797547399028737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835118677557133312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834187466575839236


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolutely horrific state of affairs. Sweden is truly beyond help.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> A very recent poll showed almost 2/3 of SPD and Greens voters (about 64% each) in Germany would support giving refugees the right to vote in German elections without their being citizens or paying taxes or anything. Simply residing in Germany would be good enough. :lmao
> 
> These people are certifiable.


Very scary thinking but it's pretty much what Democrats wish they could do.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Machiavelli said:


> Absolutely horrific state of affairs. Sweden is truly beyond help.


On that note, a song about a time when the Swedes weren't a bunch of pussies


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What's nearly as sickening is fuckign cucks like John Oliver and other people on the left continuing to tell people there isn't a massive problem in Sweden


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a possible new vehicular attack on innocent pedestrians minding their own business on a Heidelberg, Germany sidewalk, with several people badly injured and a 73-year-old man succumbing to the attack minutes ago. More details will have to come in before more is known...

Friend living in Sweden was just talking to me on the phone saying the police are just completely overwhelmed with all of the _carbeques_ taking place there.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836245215371460611
Interesting. It's been nice to see this guy's coverage and bring in more nuance to a very confused narrative.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

> *More than 100 Christian families escape Sinai after chilling ISIS threat*
> 
> Egyptian Christians are fleeing the restive Sinai Peninsula, some with just the clothes on their backs, amid a series of killings and an explicit call by Islamic State for its followers to target the minority group.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/0...-following-chilling-islamic-state-threat.html

Sadly, this type of stuff isn't making nearly as much headlines as it should. I brought up the notion of Christians being religious minorities who are being persecuted and killed over in the middle east. I was actually laughed at and called "stupid", I was told that they couldn't possibly be minorities because they are the largest religion world wide. So I guess to them, its some how justified? Makes sense


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://pamelageller.com/2017/02/muslim-group-offers-15000-beheading-moderate-islamic-scholar.html/


> *Muslim Group Offers $15,000 for Beheading of ‘Moderate’ Islamic Scholar
> *
> A Muslim organization has placed a $15,000 bounty on the head of an Islamic scholar deemed guilty of spreading false teachings about the faith.
> 
> ...


Islam cannot be reformed because there is a majority of people who don't want reform. Moderate speakers are consistently threatened and killed the minute they try to "reform" Islam. 

At the same time the reformists cannot win the argument like the christian reformists did because Islam is a violent religion and there's literally no way to escape the fact that the call to violent jihad is doctrine. The doctrine cannot be erased. It can only be ignored and pretended that it doesn't exist. That's not something they can achieve because the enlightened and reformed Muslims haven't yet been able to create any valid justifications for being non-violent as Mohammad himself was a war-monger. 

There's no negotiating with terrorists.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836934364772589569
But I thought No-Go zones in Sweden were a myth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Norway's Progress Party (FrP), which is one of two government parties, takes the credit for less crime in the country, reports P4.
> 
> The Progress Party can rightfully take the credit for the number of crimes in Oslo plunging, as the party holds the posts of both the Minister of Justice and the Immigration Minister, and in addition it has the strictest immigration policies of all the established parties.
> 
> ...


http://speisa.com/modules/articles/index.php/item.3704/frp-we-did-this.html
Good to know that unlike Sweden, Norway has balls.





RipNTear said:


> http://pamelageller.com/2017/02/muslim-group-offers-15000-beheading-moderate-islamic-scholar.html/
> 
> 
> Islam cannot be reformed because there is a majority of people who don't want reform. Moderate speakers are consistently threatened and killed the minute they try to "reform" Islam.
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

virus21 said:


> http://speisa.com/modules/articles/index.php/item.3704/frp-we-did-this.html
> Good to know that unlike Sweden, Norway has balls.


You're preaching to the choir. I know how bad most Muslims can be. Someone very close to me vehemently believes that Malala Yousuf is a western creation and the attack on her was perpetrated as a way to fuel Islamophobia.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Dutch broadcaster AVRO-TROS published a study today, based on a questionnaire presented to about 30.000 people in total. A collaboration between the shows EenVandaag and De Stelling van Nederland, the study took place from 17 to 21 February 2017 and reveal that 65% of Dutch think their identity is under pressure. As causes, they name immigration, Islam and reduced tolerance of native Dutch. Of Dutch nationals with a migration background, 36% feel Dutch identity is under pressure. The research will be the basis for discussion in a show which is to air this evening, answering the question “is this still my country?”
> 
> A large percentage of the native Dutch that think Dutch identity is under pressure, point at immigration as a cause. Somebody wrote:
> 
> ...


https://gatestone.eu/78-percent/



> The man, identified only as Abubaker C, was convicted of murder which was described as being religiously motivated after he stated he considered her to be an “infidel”.
> 
> Judges in the courthouse of Heilbronn, a city in the south-western German state of Baden-Wuerttemberg, found the 27-year-old Pakistani asylum seeker guilty of brutally killing his landlady, a 70-year-old woman named only as Maria M.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/773832/Muslim-asylum-seeker-life-sentence-murder-landlady


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> PESHAWAR: Two transgender persons, both natives of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P), died on Tuesday after being subjected to torture allegedly by Saudi police in Riyadh for dressing up as women in public.
> 
> Thirty-five transgender people were arrested by a law enforcement agency for cross-dressing, which is a punishable offence in the kingdom.
> 
> ...


https://tribune.com.pk/story/1342675/two-pakistani-transgenders-tortured-death-33-others-arrested-saudi-arabia/


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

If migrants had attempted to integrate to the same degree the Dutch were nice to them for decades then the Dutch would not be getting less nice now. Which is the same as the situation in every western european country. 

Ever since Europe decided to start bringing in lots of cheap labor from north africa and turkey in the 60s and 70s it has been extremely generous materially to them and their children and grandchildren. Their lives and their children's lives were much better off in nearly every way than they would have been back in the old country.

Yes there was and is bigotry directed at them and their children haven't been provided with as good an education or as good economic prospects as the native europeans. But this has been the case for the first generation of immigrants in every western country. The difference is with past immigrants there was great pressure not from the natives but from within the immigrant communities themselves to integrate. The second generation usually started making big inroads into the middle class because the parents would emphasize integration and education to their children and many of them would personally try to pick up the slack if the local schools sucked. The natives responded to the efforts of the immigrants to integrate. That hasnt happened in europe with Muslim migrants because too many mostly haven't tried to integrate. They have remained apart and have done little to lift themselves up, over decades. The recent and ongoing large scale migration has only torn the scab off problems that have been festering for 50 years.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Why are the vast majority of terrorist attacks in Europe carried out by Europeans?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837110998037327876

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837273127562395649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837075983677042688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837048118290051079


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The5star_Kid said:


> Why are the vast majority of terrorist attacks in Europe carried out by Europeans?


:Rollins

Now tell me, what is their ethnic and religious background? There's nothing European about majority of those who commit terrorist attacks in Europe. Stop trying to misdirect people and low key blame whites

And before you try to call me racist or xenophobic, I know plenty of Europeans who immigrate and treat USA or Canada or wherever exactly like they do in Europe. Only speaking with immigrants, working immigrant jobs with their own people, not learning their adopted language, living their life culturally European etc etc . I should know, I'm one of them


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.news.com.au/world/europe...d/news-story/d72b67d9eb89a35d67e673bf60b7035d



> *Sweden will bring back conscription for teenagers to because ‘security situation has changed*
> 
> SWEDISH teens just got served.
> The country announced Thursday it will reintroduce compulsory military service starting this summer to respond to global security challenges including from Russia.
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A most telling development, @RipNTear...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837380679864287234 Been watching this Muslim in Sweden for a while now, he is an interesting source.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837440624190238720


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> A most telling development, @RipNTear...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837380679864287234 Been watching this Muslim in Sweden for a while now, he is an interesting source.
> ...


You think WW3 will just be Europeans fighting to clean up their damn continent?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

virus21 said:


> You think WW3 will just be Europeans fighting to clean up their damn continent?


Would like to think such an occurrence would not result in another world war, but it is theoretically conceivable. 

Should it ever happen, CNN and CBS News will brand it as the struggle between peace-loving Muslim migrants fighting for democracy and human rights against vicious white European Islamophobic intolerant racist bigots.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Would like to think such an occurrence would not result in another world war, but it is theoretically conceivable.
> 
> Should it ever happen, CNN and CBS News will brand it as the struggle between peace-loving Muslim migrants fighting for democracy and human rights against vicious white European Islamophobic intolerant racist bigots.


Forgot that any land seized would belong to the EU over it's parent nation so that way the EU can end all sovereign Governments in Europe.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I asked someone very close to me in America today about what they think about the Crusades and apparently they were taught in school that the Crusades were an invasion by Christianity into Muslim countries fpalm 

With literally having been brainwashed into lies against their will, it's no wonder why there is so much resistance to the idea of preserving western culture from the impending Muslim invasion .. and also why special interest groups are completely against school choice and want a common curriculum. The brainwashing is worse than what I suffered as a Muslim growing up in a Christian school because there I got the perspective of both Muslims and Christians so I was taught why the Crusades really happened. Today I found out that millions of Americans have grown up without learning the full history of the Crusades which explains why so many of them bring it up as an example of brutal Christianity. 

How can they think anything but considering that they were raised to believe that the Crusades were an invasion and not self-defense from a growing Muslim empire in the east spreading all the way over to Portugal which millions of subjugated, murdered and enslaved Christians and Jews along the way before the Crusades even happened. They don't even know it happened because they were never taught :wow 

I remember in the 90's in Canada I was in several history classes and they used to teach children about the Golden Age of Islam (which is something I wasn't even taught in Pakistan) and I used to think that there's something amiss because the Islam I grew up with was violent and barbaric and the things I'd been taught included all the violence. At the time it never registered to me as liberal propaganda, but now thinking back after having debunked the so-called "Golden Age of Islam" I've realized that given the incredible levels of brainwashing, Westerners between the age of 15-40 have literally no chance of realizing just how badly brainwashed they are. They haven't even gotten to the stage of admitting it yet.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


>


It's a Feminist society that has it's women living in fear, dying their hair and almost victim blaming those who are raped. At least gun crime didn't rise right? That's something! :shrug


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> Would like to think such an occurrence would not result in another world war, but it is theoretically conceivable.
> 
> Should it ever happen, CNN and CBS News will brand it as the struggle between peace-loving Muslim migrants fighting for democracy and human rights against vicious white European Islamophobic intolerant racist bigots.


Schools are doing a good job of that already with their religious history starting exactly at the inquisitions and crusades and ignoring everything before that


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...e-855pm:homepage/story&utm_term=.0b3b5626acbb


> *Indian athlete who got high-level help for U.S. visa now accused of sexual assault*
> 
> 
> CHANDIGARH, India — It was a long journey for Indian snowshoe champion Tanveer Hussain and his team manager to the World Snowshoe Championships in Saranac Lake, N.Y., last weekend.
> ...


BTW, he's not even from India technically. He's from Indian-controlled Kashmir which is a disputed territory and their culture is closer to Pathan Pakistan than cultural India. Kashmir has significant terror problems and issues with keeping militants under check. Also, pathans are notorious for pedophilia and sexual deviancy even in Pakistan. 

Apparently the idiots at washpo didn't even know which countries were in the Trump travel ban. And I guess the "journalist" learnt AFTER writing the fucking hit piece earlier that people are denied entry to America all the fucking time. 

It's like half of this country is suffering from some serious zombification or something.

Also, bolded is why you need "extreme" vetting and people coming here to be educated of what's accepted here or not. The cultural sensitivity argument is retarded for this very reason. Guy was caught hugging and kissing a stranger. This is a lie. Muslims do not hug and kiss children of strangers. In fact, physical contact between men and women of all ages is frowned upon. This is why dating and meeting before marriage is considered haram in that part of the world and why women are killed for simply talking to strange men. 

But of course, trust muslims to make shit up when it suits their needs.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow; @CamillePunk; @L-DOPA; @Miss Sally

There's a new documentary out "Sweden - Dying to be Multicultural". 

I'll post the trailer from youtube but I don't know how to embed a vimeo link so I'll just drop the link to the full documentary instead. 






https://vimeo.com/204969267


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> “There’s no law on the Islamic veil here, and it’s safer for a lone woman to be outside than Stockholm,” the war journalist said on Twitter.
> 
> 4 Mar
> nått skaver @BorenNon
> ...



http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/03/07/war-correspondent-iraq-safer-sweden/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RipNTear said:


>


This alliance between Islam and Feminism is pure insanity.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> This alliance between Islam and Feminism is pure insanity.


It's the Christian hating feminists that allowed the Muslims to sneak in with their Taqqyia. 

The fact that westerners have been picking apart the Bible for centuries allowed them to criticize its weakest points. 

At the same time an incredible amount of Saudi led propaganda and Turkish led revisionist history portrayed Islam in a similar light to peaceful religions like Buddhism. 

Westerners self hatred and ignorance was used against them perfectly. Muslims aren't stupid. They have bodies of 1500 years worth if scholarship where each year they've created new ways to sell their religion to the uninitiated. I know my own extended family has several such scholars so I know exactly how they deceive others and themselves. My own aunt has a PHD in Islamic feminism combined with a PhD in philosophy. That is a very dangerous combination when you realize that she's constantly giving lectures in the West.

Their religion covers every loop hole to hoodwink the ignorant. And westerners in general have let their self criticism evolve into hatred.

Perfect storm for Islam's deception to work.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

RipNTear said:


> It's the Christian hating feminists that allowed the Muslims to sneak in with their Taqqyia.
> 
> The fact that westerners have been picking apart the Bible for centuries allowed them to criticize its weakest points.
> 
> ...


It's really weird that a group who wants to "free the nipple" will voluntarily wear hijabs , and shout "allahu akbar" in protest against what they deem that white men support.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The descendants of vikings everybody ... 

:kobelol



Stinger Fan said:


> It's really weird that a group who wants to "free the nipple" will voluntarily wear hijabs , and shout "allahu akbar" in protest against what they deem that white men support.


I'm trying to demistify it for you guys to be honest. The western women that claim that Islam is a feminist religion are simply parroting the words of the muslim women that talk to them. My sister calls it a feminist religion as does my aunt. The thing is that they cherry pick and lie. The two lies they propagate are that before Mohammad Arabs used to bury their female babies and the other one is that Mohammad gave women equal rights. 

Considering that westerns in general and feminists in particular don't fact check so they simply take these two examples and start parroting it themselves. 

Both of these lies are wrong. Archeological digs have determined that infanticide was common in Arab as a result of the poverty class, and since Mohammad himself married a single, successful and rich merchant lady who was his boss this idea that arab women didn't have equal rights already was a complete and utter lie.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> At least six people have been injured after an axe-wielding man went on a rampage at a Dusseldorf train station.
> Two people have been arrested and German anti-terror police believe that others are now on the run.
> Reports claim that one of the attackers ran towards a nearby underground station and jumped from a bridge as they attempted to flee. He was arrested after injuring himself in his unsuccessful escape attempt.
> Pictures from Düsseldorf Hauptbahnhof, the city's main station, showed one of the victims lying helplessly on the floor as paramedics rushed to their aid.
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4298896/Terror-attack-feared-Dusseldorf.html


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

^OMG Axe attack that is horrific - fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"Islam is the most feminist religion"



> *Islamist group assaults women university students*
> A group of 20 attacked women university students who opened a stand for March 8 on Bilgi University’s campus. 1 student injured and 6 were detained.
> 
> A solidarity stand for March 8 on Bilgi University’s campus was attacked by a reactionary group of 20 chanting of "Allahu akbar" (God is Greatest).
> ...


https://news.sol.org.tr/islamist-group-assaults-women-university-students-171773


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Wannabe jihadists travelling to Iraq and Syria from Sweden and Denmark have supported themselves through state benefits, a report by the Swedish National Defense University has found.
> The report examined hundreds of individuals who left to join extremist groups such as Islamic State (IS, formerly ISIS/ISIL) between 2013 and 2016. Commissioned at the request of the Financial Supervisory Authority, it has found that the majority was still receiving living allowance, child benefit, maintenance support and parental benefits while abroad, having other people handle their mail to make it look like they were still at home.
> 
> Read more
> ...


https://www.rt.com/news/380052-swedish-jihadists-benefits-report/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Two "youths" have fled the scene after spraying the toxic substance in a carriage carrying around 50 people.
> 
> Several people, including two children aged three and six, were hurt and treated by first responders.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/777675/hamburg-train-station-fumes-gas-police-chemical-metro-bahn



> An 80-year-old man has been attacked with a machete in a car park, near a forest in Dusseldorf, just hours after a Kosovan went on an axe rampage in the city's railway station.
> According to police, the man's injuries are not life threatening and the attack is not connected to last night's attack on Dusseldorf station.
> The elderly victim suffered 'blow-cut injuries', police said.
> An 80-year-old man has been attacked in a car park near a forest in Dusseldorf with a machete just hours after a Kosovan went on an axe rampage in the city's railway station
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4301216/Man-attacked-machete-Dusseldorf.html


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Police in the German city of Essen have ordered a shopping centre to remain closed on Saturday after a tip from security services of 'concrete indications about a possible attack'.
> It was reported by German newspaper Bild that multiple suicide bombers were plotting to attack the Limbecker Platz centre with explosives.
> This afternoon police said they had searched an apartment in the nearby town of Oberhausen and the owner was being questioned. Police later said they had detained another man in an internet cafe in the same town.
> However, in a later statement police said the pair 'are not suspects' in the case.
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4303652/Police-close-German-shopping-centre-possible-attack.html


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Right now in Rotterdamn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ments-Sweden-explosion-hand-grenade-Stockholm



> ‘I thought it was war’ explosions rock Swedish apartments
> 
> BOMB squad officers descended on an apartment block in Sweden after explosions rocked.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

God bless my shitty eastern european country. None of those so called refugees don´t wanna be here, because pretty much everything sucks here.  It must be really terrible to live in France/Swedeb/UK right now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

@DesolationRow @RipNTear @L-DOPA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841064394163392512
:sodone holy shit get rekt Turks/Islam


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's about time. With France potentially voting Le Pen who just called Erdogan a Tyrant and told him to keep his backward ass politics out of Norway, looks like things are finally going to shape up for the preservation of western liberty. Sweden was recently exposed and eventually Germany will follow as well. Maybe in a decade or two we'll see an end to the globalist agenda.

Once Europe stops being a safe haven for the muslims that are running away from the wreckage of their failed states, maybe they'll finally turn inwards and make some progress towards secularization.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:sodone GEERT, @CamillePunk... :sodone
@AryaDark @RipNTear @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @The Dazzler @Dolorian @virus21 @Pratchett @MillionDollarProns

Our good friend @Captain Edd informed that a bunch of refugees from Togo and Ghana attacked security personnel in Germany because they could not get mobile reception. This attack included beating a policeman with pipes until his leg was broken. 

Meanwhile, the European Migration Commissioner declares that Europe must be culturally enriched with six million immigrants:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840149909370159109


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

6 million. Why is it always 6 million?

This number makes me think this is literally Nazi guilt.

Why won't they ever fucking get over it. Let it go.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't even want to know why he believes that. Nobody tell me. :MAD


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

None of these countries "need" these immigrants. Before anyone doesn't read what I'm saying and starts talking out of their ass, immigration isn't bad, mass immigration is.

When population birth declines, it's usually a good thing as more educated and more money making people have less children.

Bringing in all these people isn't good because we're on the cusp of automation, we don't need all these children. In fact there is a massive population problem that's only going to get worse.

All this is doing is slowing progress because of cheap unskilled labor but once automation within 10-20 years replaces most of these people you're going to have assloads of people without jobs just breeding.

You're also going to see a rise in native births as many will lose jobs, be overtaxed and the flow of birth rates increases because this shit always happens.

Basically these retard European nations kneejerked at declining births and tried to do a stopgap which will not work.

Look at Japan, did they bring in assloads of immigrants who won't assimilate into their country? Nope they went down the robotics route and in 30-40 years when the decline really takes effect they'll have robots doing manual labor, caring for the elderly and doing the simple tasks. People will have more children because robots will be taking care minor needs allowing people more time to have families. 

China is having a problem with their births so you know what they do? Remove the child limit which will probably be reinstated once the population problem numbers look better. 

In 50 years it will be Asian societies that will prosper because they preserve their culture, don't wallow in guilt and always push for progress on a education and advancement scale, not a PC scale. While European students are learning gender studies, Asian kids are learning fucking science and computers and becoming doctors. They also don't have kneejerk reactions at everything, they plan, execute and work to it while European nations try to virtue signal and commit to asinine projects.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> None of these countries "need" these immigrants. Before anyone doesn't read what I'm saying and starts talking out of their ass, immigration isn't bad, mass immigration is.
> 
> When population birth declines, it's usually a good thing as more educated and more money making people have less children.
> 
> ...


Eastern Europe will probably do well enough as well


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841303446632452096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841775177302212608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841776065047584770

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841602515829432320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841276585487564801


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Eastern Europe will probably do well enough as well


I've predicted eastern Europe will a bastion as Western Europe falls. Somewhere around 2065.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> I've predicted eastern Europe will a bastion as Western Europe falls. Somewhere around 2065.


Just like the 5th century


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A suspicious package found early Wednesday at the German finance ministry in Berlin contained explosives, according to police.
> The package was addressed to Finance Minister Wolfgang Schäuble but was flagged by security services in the ministry’s post office, according to German newspaper, Bild. Wires were seen protruding from the package as it passed through an X-ray machine, the report said.
> 
> Follow
> ...


https://www.rt.com/news/380859-germany-finance-ministry-suspicious-package/



> A plane was evacuated after a bomb threat at the airport in Dubai on Wednesday, according to NSD .
> After half an hour released the passengers in back.
> Police were alerted to Luleå Airport outside Luleå on Wednesday afternoon, after the alarm about a bomb threat. Reportedly told the newspaper NSD evacuated the aircraft.
> Passengers had to leave the plane, bound for Stockholm, at 16 o'clock on Wednesday, writes NSD.
> ...


http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/flygplan-i-lulea-utrymt-efter-bombhot/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A Turkish minister has claimed "holy wars will soon begin" in Europe, in spite of the defeat of far-right leader Geert Wilders in the Netherlands elections.
> 
> Mevlut Cavusoglu, Turkey’s foreign minister, did not welcome the victory for Prime Minister Mark Rutte’s centre-right People’s Party for Freedom and Democracy (VVD).
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/dutch-elections-netherlands-geert-wilders-freedom-party-turkey-fascist-no-difference-rallies-islam-a7632571.html
World War 3 soon?



> The IMF employee received hand and face injuries, and staff were evacuated.
> IMF director Christine Lagarde condemned the "cowardly act of violence" against IMF staff.
> In another development, the German finance ministry in Berlin intercepted a parcel bomb sent to Finance Minister Wolfgang Schaeuble on Wednesday.
> A Greek far-left group, the Conspiracy of Fire Cells, said on a website that it had sent the German device.
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39292671


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ys-threatened-behead-staff-Sydney-school.html


> *Islamic students 'threatened to behead non-Muslim staff in name of ISIS' at Sydney high school where principal was stood down for 'banning women teachers from Year 12 graduation' *
> 
> Punchbowl Boys High School Principal Chris Griffiths was stood down
> Deputy Principal Joumana Dennaoiu was also removed from her position
> ...


They say that we should at least help the women and children if not the fighting aged men.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A man was arrested in Paris on Friday suspected of slitting the throats of his father and brother outside a building in the capital's trendy 11th district, police sources told AFP.
> 
> The sources, who asked not to be named because they were not authorised to speak publicly, said the reason for the attack was being investigated.
> 
> ...


https://www.thelocal.fr/20170317/father-and-son-found-with-their-throats-slit-on-paris-street


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Saturday night a young couple were attacked by up to five people "of other ethnic origin" in Silkeborg, reports BT.
> 
> The attack took place outside a pizza restaurant in Silkeborg, where a 24-year-old woman and her boyfriend sat while eating a pizza.
> 
> ...


http://speisa.com/modules/articles/index.php/item.3827/danish-couple-attacked-over-ham-pizza.html?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> I've predicted eastern Europe will a bastion as Western Europe falls. Somewhere around 2065.


I'm actually already planning on moving there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @RipNTear @virus21



Café de René said:


> I'm actually already planning on moving there.


Read an article last night about thousands of Western Europeans planning the same. 

Makes one almost wonder which side truly won the Cold War. At least the populations of the East did not utterly delude themselves into believing in fairytales. Indeed, having to struggle against the iron boot of communism seems to have done better at preserving and conserving traditional values than the West's occasional bouts of "conservatism" have in the West.

Not engaging in imperialism and colonization of the Third World/undeveloped world before the Cold War in some instances has had the benefit of disallowing boomerang colonization, as it were, so a number of the Eastern European states are tremendously homogenous. 

http://sputniknews.com/art_living/201703181051717569-sweden-refugee-murder/




> Blood Simple: Refugee Teen Kills His Lover’s Elderly Father to Remain in Sweden
> 
> A 19-year-old asylum seeker from Afghanistan who is currently the main suspect in the high-profile Arboga murder that stunned Sweden last year was allegedly promised a marriage that would increase his chances of staying in the country in exchange for killing the victim. Previously, the suspect admitted to actually executing the murder.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843069385849888768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843083636899495936


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Female psychopathy is such a rarely studied and mentioned phenomena. This sounds absolutely crazy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> LONDON — When a gunman killed four people at a Jewish museum in Brussels in 2014, police in Spain launched an effort to reduce the number of illegal firearms circulating in Europe.
> 
> What they found was a arsenal large enough to supply an army — and all ready to be sold to terrorist groups and gangs.
> 
> ...


http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/thousands-guns-bound-terrorist-groups-seized-spain-n733286


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Café de René said:


> I'm actually already planning on moving there.


Great idea. Though I'd do it in the next 1-3 years as cheap land there is going to go fast. I've talked to a few Euros and it seems like quite a few want to move to Eastern Europe but they're waiting to see what happens with this migrant crisis as well as who gets into power. So your time table is limited as the more wealthy Euros may jump onto moving into Eastern Europe but you probably don't have to worry about "Leftist" Euros making the move as it's not a good place for them.

There is an estimate that over 200 million alone will want to migrate from Africa due to climate change. Compound this with the escalating violence against white Africans will see more people trying to escape.

There is also little signs of people from the Mid East stopping their trek as richer Arab states encourage it by not taking in refugees from war and those very states engaging in violence in the area.

Turkey is also a threat if their Islamist state gets admitted to the EU, that's millions of Turks flooding Europe and Turkey selling Turkish citizenship to anyone with a pulse for that travel. 

Western Europe has been sealed off from much, much poorer and hostile nations by Eastern and Southern Europe which has given them a large ego and false sense of accomplishment and enlightenment. They're in for a rude awakening in the next decade as things will only get worse.

If Germany and Sweden don't stop playing Virtue Signaling Hero soon, they're going to do a lot of damage when the real crisis starts. 

Eastern Europe will fix their population decline with European immigration. China will boost it's population by continuing to rape Africa of resources. Oddly enough nobody cares about this because dark skinned people exploiting other dark skinned people isn't bad. Anyone trying to flood China with people will be met with many barrels pointed at them. 

Power and stability is going to shift to Eastern Europe and Asia within 50 years.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> Great idea. Though I'd do it in the next 1-3 years as cheap land there is going to go fast. I've talked to a few Euros and it seems like quite a few want to move to Eastern Europe but they're waiting to see what happens with this migrant crisis as well as who gets into power. So your time table is limited as the more wealthy Euros may jump onto moving into Eastern Europe but you probably don't have to worry about "Leftist" Euros making the move as it's not a good place for them.


To be honest, everyone I talked to about that thinks I'm some kind of madman or "brainwashed by kremlin propaganda", the bandwagon isn't going anywhere until things get really ugly in western Europe and it might actually take quite some years before rats start leaving the sinking ship. Having seen how people react like clueless zombies in the face of mass murders of our people, I'm having a hard time picturing them doing that anytime soon.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Café de René said:


> To be honest, everyone I talked to about that thinks I'm some kind of madman or "brainwashed by kremlin propaganda", the bandwagon isn't going anywhere until things get really ugly in western Europe and it might actually take quite some years before rats start leaving the sinking ship. Having seen how people react like clueless zombies in the face of mass murders of our people, I'm having a hard time picturing them doing that anytime soon.


Just pick carefully what country you choose to move in.

Can´t talk for other EE countries, but it feels odd reading about people from other parts of Europe want to move here. Lot of young people fleeing my country for better job oportunities, population is aging fast, greedy politicians care only about their bank accounts and nothing else. I could continue about what is wrong with this country, trust me.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Café de René said:


> To be honest, everyone I talked to about that thinks I'm some kind of madman or "brainwashed by kremlin propaganda", the bandwagon isn't going anywhere until things get really ugly in western Europe and it might actually take quite some years before rats start leaving the sinking ship. Having seen how people react like clueless zombies in the face of mass murders of our people, I'm having a hard time picturing them doing that anytime soon.


I'd for sure check everything out and maybe get some online pen pals and check out the areas on a trip. I know Hungary is preparing for Western Europeans coming, it's unsure if the rest are. It wouldn't shock me if people start moving to see EE nations start overhauling their areas because of the wealth and new people that will pour in.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> Power and stability is going to shift to Eastern Europe and Asia within 50 years.


So like the 5th Century


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

MikeTO said:


> Just pick carefully what country you choose to move in.
> 
> Can´t talk for other EE countries, but it feels odd reading about people from other parts of Europe want to move here. Lot of young people fleeing my country for better job oportunities, population is aging fast, greedy politicians care only about their bank accounts and nothing else. I could continue about what is wrong with this country, trust me.


All the things you listed also happen here, maybe on a different scale/context but it's there. It doesn't make the news because it's politically incorrect and a taboo subject but you'd be very surprised at the number of French people moving to England or Canada for the same reasons as slavs: lack of opportunities, better wages, less taxes, fed up with the administration, hate for politicians...

I for one, do not aim for opportunities, I'm looking for a less materialistic life that provides safety and comfort through the traditionnal structures of the conservative European values which are disappearing in the West.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Café de René @CamillePunk @NotGuilty @Pratchett @RipNTear @virus21

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/03/21/migrant-3-years-prison-murder/



> Afghan Migrant Who Murdered Girlfriend’s Father Expected to Get Just Three Years in Prison
> 
> An Afghan migrant who murdered his Swedish girlfriend’s father and attempted to kill her mother is likely to be given a short jail sentence. He “could easily be out by summer 2018”, according to criminology professor Leif GW Persson.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843947223461367809


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

3 years and no deportation :mj4 The Swiss are too trusting.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> Power and stability is going to shift to Eastern Europe and Asia within 50 years.


...

...

:heston

But to be serious, no, they aren't.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I don't see Western Europe sans the UK keeping power over China/Russia or EE as a whole if a mass migration of Europeans to those said countries happen. We're already seeing the massive decay and the migrant crisis isn't ending anytime soon and it's not going to be long before the African climate change migration kicks off. I honestly don't see Western Europe able to cope with 200+ million people moving to Europe.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Miss Sally said:


> I don't see Western Europe sans the UK keeping power over China/Russia or EE as a whole if a mass migration of Europeans to those said countries happen. We're already seeing the massive decay and the migrant crisis isn't ending anytime soon and it's not going to be long before the African climate change migration kicks off. I honestly don't see Western Europe able to cope with 200+ million people moving to Europe.


What power do you think Western Europe has over Russia or China that it is losing, even if the UK were still part of the EU? The EU is irrelevant militarily, that's NATO. The UK leaving the EU isn't going to do a damn thing to NATO unless Scotland leaves the UK in response to the UK leaving the EU. And even then the UK isn't going to leave NATO. 

200 million+ people are not moving to Europe from Africa. About 2 million in 3 years has the Continent in an uproar, what makes you think 200+ million are going to be allowed to make it across the Mediterranean? That's over 1/4 of Europe's current population. You can sit there and talk about Europe's unwillingness to close the door in the current situation but 200 million, even if it were over a period of decades? That's a very different ballgame.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> What power do you think Western Europe has over Russia or China that it is losing, even if the UK were still part of the EU? The EU is irrelevant militarily, that's NATO. The UK leaving the EU isn't going to do a damn thing to NATO unless Scotland leaves the UK in response to the UK leaving the EU. And even then the UK isn't going to leave NATO.
> 
> 200 million+ people are not moving to Europe from Africa. About 2 million in 3 years has the Continent in an uproar, what makes you think 200+ million are going to be allowed to make it across the Mediterranean? That's over 1/4 of Europe's current population. You can sit there and talk about Europe's unwillingness to close the door in the current situation but 200 million, even if it were over a period of decades? That's a very different ballgame.


Production and military power. Europe relies on NATO and neither Russia nor China have any intentions of scaling back their militaries. 

Europe is decaying culturally and being bogged down with endless political nonsense that is culturally suicidal. 50 years is a long time and do not see Western Europe keeping it's supremacy forever especially if thier toxic ideology doesn't cease. It's not wishful thinking if educated and hardworking Europeans move to EE and it becomes revitalized by it. It's just common sense. 

As for mass migration due to climate change its going to happen. It's simple enough to look up and yes 200+ million are estimated to be effected by this and Africa is in the middle of a population boom. The world's population is increasing in areas which are going to hit hard, where do you think they'll go? Unless European nations are willing to use military force to stop them then I don't see how they'll prevent it.

This is simply speculation, anyone who cannot see the rocky times ahead for Europe is deluding themselves.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NotGuilty said:


> 3 years and no deportation :mj4 The Swiss are too trusting.


You mean weak


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.itv.com/news/central/2017-03-22/prison-sentence-for-coventry-man-who-funded-isis-terror/

@DesolationRow @CamillePunk @AryaDark @RipNTear @Pratchett @Miss Sally



> An engineer from Coventry has been jailed for four years and eight months for sending money to fund his brother who is currently fighting in Syria with Isis.
> 
> Nadeem Hussain,36, from Threadneedle Street, was sentenced at Kingston Crown Court after he previously admitted three counts of being concerned in arrangements to make money available for the purposes of terrorism.
> 
> ...


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

i had a strange conversation the other day...

one of the guys who works on the same project as me (point of sale, IT based work) had a shift booked on the schedule but did not show.

when his mobile was called to ask where he was, his wife answered and told the scheduler that he was away fighting a holy war.

the guy in question is an african guy of about 45 or so but has lived in the UK for 20 odd years and from my last meeting with him an ok sort of guy.

to say i was shocked is an understatement!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nadeem Hussain sounds like a Pakistani. Dude is probably not even an extremist. Just an idiot brother who in his mind is helping out family fpalm 

Not excusing him. Just pointing out that this is a huge cultural problem where despite the horrifying actions of their family members most of these people will continue helping them as they don't care about the consequences of their family's actions.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A most interesting story, @L-DOPA.
@CamillePunk @Pratchett @RipNTear 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844661793293242368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844669118590734336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844669830590599170


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2017/3/2...amic-state-laachraoui-paris-attacks-interview

Ostensibly a sports profile but one of the more harrowing tales you'll read.



> While Najim was wiring together suicide belts in an apartment in Molenbeek, Mourad was embarking on the 2015 Taekwondo Grand Prix.


It beggars belief.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Not when you realize that the common link is the fact that Muslim families remain largely unaware of the actions of terrorists because a lot of the Muslim faith itself is fundamentally violent ... So they miss the signs of extremism. The other problem is that no pre-emptive action can be taken against criminals in western countries because of their own misguided approach whereas the only way to defeat terrorism now is to preemptively jail radicalized youth. It's an effective strategy that has worked in places like Jordan, Pakistan (to an extent), Malaysia, Saudi Arabia (hate to say anything positive about that country, but their anti-terrorism programs work), Dubai. All of these countries will arrest those under suspicion instead of simply "watching and waiting". 

The west's strategy of "watching and waiting" is damaging and costing lives. It's time for them to start throwing the people on their watch lists in jail _before _they commit terrorist acts.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@DesolationRow @CamillePunk @RipNTear @Pratchett @Miss Sally

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...e-found-bladed-weapons-arrested-a7646091.html



> A shotgun and several bladed weapons have been found in the car of a man who tried to drive at high speed through a busy shopping street in Antwerp, forcing pedestrians to jump out of the way.
> 
> The federal prosecutor's office said the car was intercepted at the port docks and a Frenchman living in France was arrested.
> 
> ...


He has been identified as 39-year-old Mohamed R, a French national of North African origin and living in France.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is clearly one of the most bizarre stories I've read ... 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/la...ialSF&utm_source=HeraldSun&utm_medium=Twitter



> *Man accused of killing wife wanted to fight for Islamic State*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Pretty typical escalation of a rabid Muslim. I've heard thousands of similar cases in Pakistan before moving to the States. 

Congratulations westerners. Now you have everything from honor killings, to stonings, to female genital mutilation, to women getting slaughtered like pigs by their husbands ---- all in the name of your misguided attitudes towards multiculturalism.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Rinkeby is a suburban housing estate near Stockholm, where the Swedish welfare state keeps a large number of unassimilated migrants. 90% of the population is non-Swedish and many of these are Somalians given to crime and rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-03-24/swedes-begin-construction-police-fortress-little-mogadishu


> UNREAL SWEDEN: Gothenburg City Theatre is now performing the play "Jihadisten" (the jihadist) - to better understand ISIS terrorists.
> 
> With the play "Jihadisten," visitors to the Gothenburg City Theatre may now get a more nuanced picture of the Swedish IS terrorists who are traveling to Iraq and Syria to participate in the ongoing war.
> 
> ...


You know, lets jest let Sweden die at this point.
http://speisa.com/modules/articles/index.php/item.3852/the-goal-is-to-humanise-the-terrorist-so-to-speak.html



> At least three people including a teenage boy were wounded tonight after a man opened fire next to an underground train station in the northern French city of Lille.
> 
> Police said the 14-year-old boy was shot in the leg, while the others were wounded in the neck and back.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4347500/Armed-police-French-city-Lille-lockdown.html


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Café de René @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @FITZ @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn @virus21

European Commissioner for Migration Dimitris Avramopoulos has said today that there are approximately three million refugees just now waiting to cross into Greece from Turkey, an estimated ninety percent of whom wish to make it all the way to Western or Northern Europe. This follows the flurry of threats from Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his myriad surrogates and Turkish government officials with the possibility of unleashing millions more of migrants, including the 15,000 migrants a month who are specifically retained by the Turkish government for reasons unstated but probably fairly well understood by all parties. Erdogan and his associates are declaring that the Brussels-Ankara deal on which this shaky situation rests may be retired. 

Migration centers are overwhelmed on the islands which dot the eastern Aegean already.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Café de René @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @FITZ @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn @virus21
> 
> European Commissioner for Migration Dimitris Avramopoulos has said today that there are approximately three million refugees just now waiting to cross into Greece from Turkey, an estimated ninety percent of whom wish to make it all the way to Western or Northern Europe. This follows the flurry of threats from Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his myriad surrogates and Turkish government officials with the possibility of unleashing millions more of migrants, including the 15,000 migrants a month who are specifically retained by the Turkish government for reasons unstated but probably fairly well understood by all parties. Erdogan and his associates are declaring that the Brussels-Ankara deal on which this shaky situation rests may be retired.
> 
> Migration centers are overwhelmed on the islands which dot the eastern Aegean already.


So World War 3 in a couple of years?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Café de René @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @FITZ @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett @RipNTear @samizayn @virus21
> 
> European Commissioner for Migration Dimitris Avramopoulos has said today that there are approximately three million refugees just now waiting to cross into Greece from Turkey, an estimated ninety percent of whom wish to make it all the way to Western or Northern Europe. This follows the flurry of threats from Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan and his myriad surrogates and Turkish government officials with the possibility of unleashing millions more of migrants, including the 15,000 migrants a month who are specifically retained by the Turkish government for reasons unstated but probably fairly well understood by all parties. Erdogan and his associates are declaring that the Brussels-Ankara deal on which this shaky situation rests may be retired.
> 
> Migration centers are overwhelmed on the islands which dot the eastern Aegean already.


This is the new warfare. As I posted another time this would be a huge blow to Europe. 

It's only a matter of time where the Turkish Government may empty it's prisons onto Europe with all of them disguised as "refugees", who would know?

I could even see the Turkish Government striking a deal with the terrorists that attack them to move them into Europe.

While Europe's Intelligence Department is pretty good, they have foiled many attacks. Though foiled attacks = "See everything is fine!" by the "Left". It will be harder and harder to monitor everyone if the rise in migrants escalates. 

I'm actually surprised some German group has labeled migrant and Islamic watching "racist" yet and shut down the terrorist task forces.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/23/us/james-jackson-racially-motivated-stabbing/

(CNN)The white man accused of fatally stabbing a black man in New York on Monday night told police he targeted the victim because he was black and that he viewed the killing as "practice," according to a criminal complaint.

The suspect, 28-year-old James Harris Jackson, told police he intended to go to Times Square to kill more black men, according to the complaint.
Jackson was arraigned on second-degree murder and weapons charges in Manhattan Criminal Court on Thursday, a day after he turned himself in to police.
Prosecutor Joan Illuzzi-Orbon said in court that the charge may be upped to first-degree murder because it was likely an act of terrorism, according to a spokesperson for the District Attorney's Office.
Police said Jackson singled out Timothy Caughman, 66, and stabbed him with a sword multiple times while Caughman was sifting through garbage late Monday night. A bleeding Caughman stumbled to a nearby police substation and was then taken to a hospital, where he was pronounced dead.
"The attack was clearly racially motivated," NYPD Assistant Chief Bill Aubry said on Wednesday. "It's well over 10 years he has been harboring these feelings of hate towards male blacks."
White stabbing suspect targeted black men, police say
White stabbing suspect targeted black men, police say
A witness said Jackson was on top of Caughman, who asked what he was doing, according to the complaint. Surveillance video showed Jackson fleeing the scene, and he turned himself in after he saw photos of himself on the news, police said.
Jackson told police he stalked numerous potential victims and that he was angered by black men mixing with white women, according to the complaint.
He took a bus from Baltimore to New York with a sword and two knives to kill black men, according to the complaint.
"He knew what he was doing when he was coming up here," Aubry said. "We're fortunate it stopped at one and it wasn't more."
Jackson's defense attorney, Sanford Talkin, declined to comment.
Timothy Caughman
Caughman was a "can and bottle recycler" and an "autograph collector," according to his Twitter description. His account includes a number of selfies with celebrities, including Oprah Winfrey, Maria Menounos and Michael K. Williams.
Last Election Day, he posted a photo of himself standing in line waiting to vote. "I love America," he wrote.
Timothy Caughman, 66, was stabbed to death on March 20.
Timothy Caughman, 66, was stabbed to death on March 20.
"We know him to be a good man," said Jean Paul Chatham, who lives in the same neighborhood as Caughman. "He did not trouble anyone."
New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo said in a statement he was appalled by the killing.
"In New York, no one should feel unsafe for who they are, and this despicable attack on one New Yorker is an attack on all New Yorkers," he said.
New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio offered a similar sentiment.
"More than an unspeakable human tragedy, this is an assault on what makes this the greatest city in the world: our inclusiveness and our diversity," de Blasio said in a statemen


http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/22/us/racially-motivated-stabbing-new-york/



(CNN)A 66-year-old man was stabbed to death in Manhattan late Monday, police said, for one reason: being black.

In the early hours of Wednesday morning, James Harris Jackson walked into an NYPD substation in Times Square and announced that he was responsible for Timothy Caughman's death.
"I'm the person you're looking for," he said, adding that he had knives in his pocket.
The 28-year-old Baltimore, Maryland resident took a bus to New York on March 17 with the goal of targeting black men, according to NYPD Assistant Chief, Bill Aubry. Jackson is being charged with second-degree murder.
"The attack was clearly racially motivated," Aubry said Wednesday. "It's well over 10 years he has been harboring these feelings of hate towards male blacks."
Aubry said that Jackson randomly singled out Caughman and stabbed him in the back multiple times while Caughman was going through garbage on a Manhattan sidewalk.
After the attack, Caughman stumbled into the Midtown South Precinct in critical condition, police said. He later died of his injuries at Bellevue Hospital.
Surveillance video shows Jackson running away from the scene after the stabbing. He later saw himself on the news and decided to surrender to a police officer, Aubry said.
James Harris Jackson is escorted out of a police precinct in New York.
James Harris Jackson is escorted out of a police precinct in New York.
Cuomo appalled by 'senseless murder'
New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo was one of a number of political leaders who expressed outrage at the alleged racial motivation of the crime.
"Like all New Yorkers, I am appalled by the senseless murder of Timothy Caughman," Cuomo said in a statement. "In New York, no one should feel unsafe for who they are, and this despicable attack on one New Yorker is an attack on all New Yorkers."
"More than an unspeakable human tragedy, this is an assault on what makes this the greatest city in the world: our inclusiveness and our diversity," New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio said in a statement.
Sherrilyn Ifill, the President and Director-Counsel of the NAACP Legal Defense and Educational Fund, said on Twitter that the incident was a "terrorist attack."
Jackson told police that he picked New York because it is the media capital of the world and he wanted to make a statement. He had previously served in the military and deployed to Afghanistan, Aubry said police records show. Aubry also mentioned a 2013 interaction Jackson had with law enforcement.
"At this time, there is no connection of any crime involving (the) suspect here in Baltimore," T.J. Smith of the Baltimore Police Department said, adding that the BPD are keeping watch outside Jackson's home and expecting an NYPD investigation in town.
Aubry said police are working to add a hate crime or racially motivated crime to upgrade the second-degree murder charge to first-degree murder.
"He knew what he was doing when he was coming up here," Aubry said. "We're fortunate it stopped at one and it wasn't more."
CNN's Chris Boyette, Eric Levenson and Amanda Watts contributed to this report.

Anohter white terrorist in the US and you hardly even see this on the news


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/23/us/james-jackson-racially-motivated-stabbing/
> Anohter white terrorist in the US and you hardly even see this on the news



Let us know when they're killing hundreds or thousands of people at a time and we certainly will hear about it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Let us know when they're killing hundreds or thousands of people at a time and we certainly will hear about it.


Most of the mass shootings in the US are by white males way more likely than being killed by a muslim.

Should other countries ban white males from entering their countries?

Funny Trump has not even mentioned their terrorist act in the US, but we all know if he was Muslim Trump wouldn't shut up about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Most of the mass shootings in the US are by white males way more likely than being killed by a muslim.
> 
> Should other countries ban white males from entering their countries?


This is about terrorist attacks, not shootings. And the strong majority of terrorist attacks aren't done by white males. Going down the road of non-terrorist criminals isn't something we should really do..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is about terrorist attacks, not shootings. And the strong majority of terrorist attacks aren't done by white males. Going down the road of non-terrorist criminals isn't something we should really do..


And there are rarely any fatal terrorist attacks in the US. Over 90% of terrorist attacks in the US are carried out by non-Muslims. Only 5-6% of terrorist attacks in the US are from Muslims.

White supremacists like this kid carry out more terrorist attacks in the US than Muslims.

Point still fits


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> And there are rarely any fatal terrorist attacks in the US. Over 90% of terrorist attacks in the US are carried out by non-Muslims. Only 5-6% of terrorist attacks in the US are from Muslims.


Those numbers seem kinda shaky, tbh. It's kind of besides the point, anyway. Larger terrorist attacks that affect hundreds or thousands (like the one in Boston, and more recently London) are obviously going to get alot more attention because they affect a ton more people. If they're performed by Muslims, that's just part of the story. They're being mentioned more because they are killing/injuring far more people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Those numbers seem kinda shaky, tbh. It's kind of besides the point, anyway. Larger terrorist attacks that affect hundreds or thousands (like the one in Boston, and more recently London) are obviously going to get alot more attention because they affect a ton more people. If they're performed by Muslims, that's just part of the story. They're being mentioned more because they are killing/injuring far more people.


The numbers by the FBI are shaky at best? Its not beside the point, the facts and numbers go against this Muslim terrorist attacks in the US narrative. That is why you don't want to look at the numbers. 


But you can see that happening over and over in this thread. You guys down plan any terrorist attack that is not Muslim and focus and blame all Muslims for the extremist.

That kind of thinking is what gives ISIS more power

We treat to treat all terrorist acts equally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The numbers by the FBI are shaky at best? Its not beside the point, the facts and numbers go against this Muslim terrorist attacks in the US narrative. That is why you don't want to look at the numbers.
> 
> 
> But you can see that happening over and over in this thread. You guys down plan any terrorist attack that is not Muslim and focus and blame all Muslims for the extremist.
> ...


It's besides the point because you were implying that a terroist attack by a white person, which resulted in the death of one person, was ignored because he was white, instead of the fact that a terrorist attack that kills hundreds or thousands will obviously get a ton more attention than an attack on one. It's common sense. Look at London this week. Unlike what some said previously, terrorism is still alive and well among the radical Islam community and it always will be.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It's besides the point because you were implying that a terroist attack by a white person, which resulted in the death of one person, was ignored because he was white, instead of the fact that a terrorist attack that kills hundreds or thousands will obviously get a ton more attention than an attack on one. It's common sense. Look at London this week. Unlike what some said previously, terrorism is still alive and well among the radical Islam community and it always will be.


You really think if that guy was Muslim it would not have been all over the news? Of course it would have been. It was not covered because he was white.

They cover Muslim terrorist attacks all the time when just one or two people are killed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really think if that guy was Muslim it would not have been all over the news? Of course it would have been. It was not covered because he was white.
> 
> They cover Muslim terrorist attacks all the time when just one or two people are killed.


If it 'only' affected one person? No, I really don't. Terrorist attacks in this generation have become somewhat 'normal' these days to the point where if 'only' one person was affected, I'm really not so sure it would be covered, no matter who the offender and victim is.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The numbers by the FBI are shaky at best? Its not beside the point, the facts and numbers go against this Muslim terrorist attacks in the US narrative. That is why you don't want to look at the numbers.
> 
> 
> But you can see that happening over and over in this thread. You guys down plan any terrorist attack that is not Muslim and focus and blame all Muslims for the extremist.
> ...


The largest mass shooting was done by a Muslim terrorist, there has been an increase in Muslim terrorism, you cannot deny that.

It's funny that if a white racist kills because he's racist and believes in racism then racism is bad regardless of how mild it is. Yet a person kills in the name of Islam, it's "Oh no, don't blame Islam, he's not a true Muslim!" This would be as stupid as the KKK denouncing racist attackers as they're not "real" racists because they only believe in not selling things to non-whites and not violence. 

Come back here when you have a white version of ISIS, Boko Harem, Abu Sayyaf, Al Qaeda, Hamas, Hezbollah or any of the 100+ Islamic terror groups running around world wide. 

There currently a white migration causing issues and getting whites in the Mid East, Africa, Asia to radicalize for racism? There white foreign fighters taking the fight all over the world for a holy racist cause? How many churches are dedicated to preaching the white hate? Is there entire prisons radicalizing people to a massive racist crusade? Is it hate speech yet to call out racists that their ideology is bad when racist attacks happen?

I'm curious since all terrorism is equal.

Want to keep it only in America? Sure chief, name me a racist organization that's carried out massive attacks and is on the same page as those groups or hell even the Mexican Cartels or American gangs. 

Also let's not pretend we don't have blacks killing whites because they're white. That black group of people who set a white couple on fire alive, did so. Let's not pretend there aren't Hispanics killing blacks for being black. You sly dog trying to pull a sleight of hand! I bet you only think one skin tone is able to be racist right?

I'll be waiting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> The largest mass shooting was done by a Muslim terrorist, there has been an increase in Muslim terrorism, you cannot deny that.
> 
> It's funny that if a white racist kills because he's racist and believes in racism then racism is bad regardless of how mild it is. Yet a person kills in the name of Islam, it's "Oh no, don't blame Islam, he's not a true Muslim!" This would be as stupid as the KKK denouncing racist attackers as they're not "real" racists because they only believe in not selling things to non-whites and not violence.
> 
> ...


When a white racist kills someone you don't blame all white people or all Christians (when the person is Christian) for the act like how people love to blame all Muslims when an extremist kills people.

I already gave you the numbers in America. Latios terrorist kill way more people in the US than Muslims do











https://www.fbi.gov/stats-services/publications/terrorism-2002-2005#terror_05sum


You are more apt to be killed by falling furniture in the US than a Muslim terrorist attack

keep ignoring the numbers all you want. We all know the agenda of this thread.

Stop blaming all Muslims for what the extremist do.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> When a white racist kills someone you don't blame all white people or all Christians (when the person is Christian) for the act like how people love to blame all Muslims when an extremist kills people.
> 
> I already gave you the numbers in America. Latios terrorist kill way more people in the US than Muslims do
> 
> ...


Unless you're implying all white people (Insert any demographic) follow a racist edict then no you cannot blame all these people.

But if a demographic is racist and one of their own kills out of a racist motive that doesn't mean the racists who aren't violent still don't get some of the blame of the terrible ideology nor let off simply because they don't kill. They still belong to a horrible ideology and that's their choice.

We have the Islamic Religion which preaches violence and hatred and yet it constantly gets a slide, we get told that Islamic terrorism has nothing to do with Islam but what the terrorists do are all in their fucking holy book. You're not born a Muslim, it's not like you cannot look online or read the book to know what it's about. There is no excuse for ignorance on the subject.

If a KKK member kills a black person, does that mean the other members who didn't partake are a-okay and their ideology shouldn't be shat on or debated one bit because they might get offended? Come on now. We both know you'd be the first to shit on it all. 

Besides this thread is about Global terrorism as in the world, not just the US. There is zero reason to not hold Islam accountable for it's own terrible teachings and customs. If you hold ideologies responsible for what it teaches then extend it to a Religion.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

God fucking damn, "practice" he calls it. That Christ he was caught before he got to put the "practice" to more use. He'd probably still be out there somewhere if not for the surveillance footage resulting in his admittance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> Unless you're implying all white people (Insert any demographic) follow a racist edict then no you cannot blame all these people.
> 
> But if a demographic is racist and one of their own kills out of a racist motive that doesn't mean the racists who aren't violent still don't get some of the blame of the terrible ideology nor let off simply because they don't kill. They still belong to a horrible ideology and that's their choice.
> 
> ...


You act like all Muslims follow Islam like the terrorists do, the fact is most Muslims don't and those good Muslims condemn the radicals.

Christianity like Islam preaches hate, Christianity says you should stone gays, it says you should stone your children that are disobedient, etc etc. 

The US is part of the world last time I checked . You just want to ignore the US because it goes against your narrative.



Maybe this is something we can agree on. *Blame Islam all you want for these terrorists since that is the religion they are getting their "directions" from, I have no problem shitting on Islam all day*. 

But we can't put alll Muslims into the radical terrorist column and blame them for terrorism or be scared eery Mulsim is a terrorist just because of radicals.

No one holds every Christian accountable for the stuff radical terrorist Christians do.

Blame the religion all you want, I can agree with you there but I won't blame all Muslims because most of them are against terrorism.

If you want to shit on Islam, I am right there with you, it's an awful religion. But Christianity is as well if you actually read the bible.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You act like all Muslims follow Islam like the terrorists do, the fact is most Muslims don't and those good Muslims condemn the radicals.
> 
> Christianity like Islam preaches hate, Christianity says you should stone gays, it says you should stone your children that are disobedient, etc etc.
> 
> ...


I'm not ignoring the US because it doesn't suit me, this thread is about Global terrorism not just solely about the US in fact most of the discussions here have been about places outside of the US. 

You bring up Christianity but when's the last time a group of Christians stoned a gay man or a raped woman or a woman who didn't want to marry and when's the last time Muslims did it? That will be an interesting answer. Also Christianity went through it's reform, you still have millions of Muslims following Sharia and hardcore edict.

How many Christian or secular countries behead people for crimes against the bible? How about blasphemy against it? 

Islam is a dangerous backwards child fucking Religion. Do I blame all Muslims for what a few do? No but they still belong to a hate moronic Religion that leads the world in terrorism and refuses secularism. Again like with the racist example. Only a few of them maybe guilty of very harmful crimes but they're still racists with a stupid ideology that deserves to be called out. Muslims don't get protection from their ideology being called out nor people disliking it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

As per the story @L-DOPA shared (well, one of them):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844910790348062724
Elsewhere, in Italy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845121305405898752


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ISIS supporters in #London say muslim community is ready to explode ! #LondonAttack (tweet)






_"Find out how Islam can free you from the SHACKLES of FREEDOM and DEMOCRACY."_ - Muslim woman in burka

...

Burton:Muslims full of rage can't stand with being ruled by infidels,shout AllahuAkbar demandSharia (tweet)


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

None of this would happen if people's mamas would tell them to knock this shit off

We don't need a cultural shift, we need more parents telling kids that committing massacres aint cool, stay in school and winners don't do drugs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

stevefox1200 said:


> None of this would happen if people's mamas would tell them to knock this shit off
> 
> We don't need a cultural shift, we need more parents telling kids that committing massacres aint cool, stay in school and winners don't do drugs


well the mamas are treated like property in that culture so that's never happening.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> When a white racist kills someone you don't blame all white people or all Christians (when the person is Christian) for the act like how people love to blame all Muslims when an extremist kills people.
> 
> I already gave you the numbers in America. Latios terrorist kill way more people in the US than Muslims do
> 
> ...


You really do show your ignorance here.It seems that you've ignored that its pretty commonly accepted that whites can be the only racist group of people world wide. Which is an absolute joke.

People do in fact blame all Christians and Europeans for the Crusades and inquisitions. Schools out right lie about the Crusades and why it happened in the first place. It wasn't about Christians who hated anyone who was different, it was the fact that Muslims had been invading, killing, raping and enslaving European Christians for hundreds of years before they finally had enough. That isn't to say Europeans didn't do unjust things because they did, the massive difference is that those actions were condemned but its not as if they just said "lets go kill me some Arabs!", because that's not what happened. Europeans and Christians have owned up to their past but you see Christianity isn't a religion about killing infidels and marrying 9-11 year olds or how Women don't have any rights . What people like you ignore is what people are taught and ingrained over there which doesn't align with how people are in Europe or North America. The way of thinking is very different which cannot be ignored. That isn't to say all Muslims are evil or something, but its ridiculous to completely ignore how they treat gays, how they treat women and the constant persecution of religious minorities. What you wont see often are Muslims condemning the likes of Hezbollah or Hamas for being terrorist organizations 







^I'm sure you're going to ignore these numbers. I'm not surprised that you brought up Narco Terrorism either, which the USA actively tried to fight against including sending people down South and even trying to extradite Narco Terrorists. The difference is that well, Narco Terrorism isn't an ideology taught to kids at a young age. Also,all your list did was show that maybe USA should have tighter borders all around but even from the list(which is hilarious to show such outdated stats), Islamic terrorist attacks have happened on US soil since at least the 1980s


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845581641145892865
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-bangladesh-attack-idUSKBN16V235



> Man blows self up near Bangladesh airport, Islamic State claims attack
> 
> 
> A man carrying a bomb blew himself up in front of a police checkpoint near Bangladesh's international airport on Friday, in a blast claimed by Islamic State.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845678486983467009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845735140936560640
From the German newspaper _Die Welt_, translated: 



> Hamburg hammer attack: smashes cyclist on the head
> 
> March 24, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*All crime is an act of terrorism. It's the defiance by the individual(s) of the state, or law of the governing body. It's a political stance whether the person(s) are aware of it, or not. Acting out of accordance with the law is an act of terrorism. Terrorism is simply defined as an action defined by political, or religious motives. Most of our laws are religiously rooted and forced upon us. By definition that is a form of religious oppression and Government tyranny. 

Islam has nothing to do with the actions of violent Muslims. The religion doesn't fire the bullets, blow up the bombs, or even educate them. Most of these men associated with ISIS are clueless and what they know is simply what they recently have been taught about Islam.The truth is, many are likely scared, poorly educated, hungry, and most of all jobless. This is what happens when your society decays and lets Terrorists Governments dictate your Nation's Economy, politics, and religious ideologies.

More Christians are killing Americans than Muslims. The last time I checked America is still on the map. Therefore the discussion of one nation in this thread should be totally appropriate. With that said let me get back to my point with regard to the first sentence of this paragraph. Go to the prisons all across the United States ( you know the country with the most violent crime, gun crime, homicides etc) and tell me how many very obvious "God believing" men and women you see. 

Most of them believe in Jesus Christ, or in general God. Most of them are all Christians. Killing a person is a form of terrorism. If you think murder isn't a form of terror, you're insane, no argument shall be made. Standing outside of the law and violating the rules of society is a political act on it's own. When someone decides to break a law it's a political statement because laws are written, reviewed, and passed by politicians, lawyers, judges, etc.*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There are 200 million Christians in America. There are 2 million Muslims in America and even then there are fewer murders in the name of Jesus than there are in the name of Allah and Mohammad. That should tell you something. 










This isn't even an extremist Pakistani. This is common logic and typical belief of the average Pakistani.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

blackholeson said:


> *All crime is an act of terrorism. It's the defiance by the individual(s) of the state, or law of the governing body. It's a political stance whether the person(s) are aware of it, or not. Acting out of accordance with the law is an act of terrorism. Terrorism is simply defined as an action defined by political, or religious motives. Most of our laws are religiously rooted and forced upon us. By definition that is a form of religious oppression and Government tyranny.
> 
> Islam has nothing to do with the actions of violent Muslims. The religion doesn't fire the bullets, blow up the bombs, or even educate them. Most of these men associated with ISIS are clueless and what they know is simply what they recently have been taught about Islam.The truth is, many are likely scared, poorly educated, hungry, and most of all jobless. This is what happens when your society decays and lets Terrorists Governments dictate your Nation's Economy, politics, and religious ideologies.
> 
> ...


You'd have a point if you didn't have people flying over to the mid east to fight. 

You'd have a point if you didn't realize these people aren't in a great place but it probably isn't the worst. There are millions of poor people who don't kill people, toss homosexuals off buildings or enslave women to rape them.

You'd have a point if what these men were doing wasn't 100% in compliance with Islam, read the fucking book. It's all there, black and white. These men believe what they're doing is an act of Righteousness.

Most wars have been fought over conflicting ideologies so yea, totally let harmful ideologies off the hook. 

Two random people killing each other isn't terrorism, two hobos fighting over a sammich isn't terrorism. Your idea of terrorism is laughable, everything's terrorism! Oh but the ideology that spreads terrorism isn't responsible at all, doesn't need to be talked about. 

You're right Religion doesn't make weapons but when it's rhetoric causes the deaths of millions and millions of people it has a burden of guilt. The pen is mightier than the sword. Most people probably wouldn't fight if it wasn't for some of these toxic ideologies and these ideologies deserve all the blame they get.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845754411062362113


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RipNTear said:


> This isn't even an extremist Pakistani. This is common logic and typical belief of the average Pakistani.


Nah, Theresa May would say that such is a perversion of a "great faith".


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The vast majority of Muslims are blood thirsty savages. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845980579648679936


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

RipNTear said:


> The vast majority of Muslims are blood thirsty savages.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845980579648679936


What the fuck is your stupid ass on about now?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klotty23 said:


> What the fuck is your stupid ass on about now?


The narrative that "majority of muslims are peaceful" is wrong. Majority of Muslims are blood thirsty savages and Islam is a death cult.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RipNTear said:


> The vast majority of Muslims are blood thirsty savages.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845980579648679936


I have to say as someone looking in from the outside, it is this quality which one finds so frequently that is perhaps the creepiest aspect of "Islamism" for lack of a better term, or, to be politically incorrect, just plain old Islam. 

Debating a Muslim from the U.K. who argued that Muslims were oppressed in Britain, I asked him what could be done to remedy the situation. He said the "only way" was "we must make Britain Muslim." "Do you mean one hundred percent?" I asked. He nodded enthusiastically. "Do Britons consider you an extremist?" I asked, knowing the answer to be that many in fact did. He ducked the question and said, "To me, they are the extremists. They are the extremists who hate Muslims." 

I have said this before but perhaps it bears repeating. There are many attributes and characteristics of Muslims I have encountered which are quite swell, and having a considerable traditionalist streak myself, I respect Muslims' innate conservatism, as it were (while laughing at the West's "liberals" for refusing to recognize practicing Muslims as arguably the world's single most conservative constituency). Yet while Muslims individually and as groups of friends and families boast some commendable qualities, Islam as political ideology is, it would seem, inherently fanatical, at least since 1979 or so. 

Based on anecdotal experiences here I am somewhat inclined to theorize, at least partially, that this ever-increasing radicalism continues to escalate because the "hate preachers" and professional apologists for Islam see how prone the liberal Western democracies are to recoiling from criticizing Muslims, even as Muslims call for the wholesale Islamicizing of their countries. Was watching a news report a few hours ago of Muslims in the streets of Holland declaring that they wish to create a caliphate and to rule the native Dutch heathens, and when asked to comment one Dutchman after another insisted on saying there was just an ongoing political disagreement and that most Muslims were peaceful and law-abiding. From Austria to Holland Europeans are bleating like sheep, "More, please! Faster, faster!" With the Islam of today spreading, may as well be sheep before a pride of lions. 

Anyway, rambled on a bit here. Point is the cognitive dissonance is astounding. At times it is sociopathic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Dolorian @Fringe @Goku @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Oda Nobunaga @Pratchett @RipNTear 

Echoes of Westminster...

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...driven-pedestrians-north-london-knives-found/



> Echoes of Westminster: Four Arrested After Car Driven into Pedestrians in North London, Knives Found
> 
> by Oliver JJ Lane 26 Mar 2017
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845786708750815232


> Officers recovered two knives from the scene — one from inside the vehicle and another from the road beside it. A witness described one of the knives as “very large”, reports the Daily Mail.
> 
> Another witness told the paper: “There were about twenty people in the queue and I was at the back with my friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it sad that I have increasing apathy for the goings on in Europe?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> I have to say as someone looking in from the outside, it is this quality which one finds so frequently that is perhaps the creepiest aspect of "Islamism" for lack of a better term, or, to be politically incorrect,* just plain old Islam. *


Exactly. I can tell you from anecdotal experience to that even my very libertarian "live and let live" unpolitical friends are very much in favor of the entire world being converted to Islam. They're not political and they're not activists, but the misconception is that everything about Islam is good and it is the solution to all of the world's problems. In their case, it's not so much about subjugation either. They are very much genuine in thinking that Islam at its core is a good religion and a good way of life. 



> Debating a Muslim from the U.K. who argued that Muslims were oppressed in Britain, I asked him what could be done to remedy the situation. He said the "only way" was "we must make Britain Muslim." "Do you mean one hundred percent?" I asked. He nodded enthusiastically. "Do Britons consider you an extremist?" I asked, knowing the answer to be that many in fact did. He ducked the question and said, "To me, they are the extremists. They are the extremists who hate Muslims."


That sounds exactly like the more "peaceful" version of Islam. There is a genuine belief that everything about Islam is innately good and it baffles them that society can even have anything better than Islam. For them, Islam is everything and they've never studied any philosophy beyond their religion doctrine and Islamic scholars. Growing up, every single time I would have difficult questions (and I had many), the only message I used to get was "Go ask a muslim scholar". Over time, when I was first introduced to the concept of cults and brainwashing I discovered that that is a method of cults keeping their own coddled in their own ways and that was the first time I recognized that perhaps that's what's happening to me too and I stopped asking scholars and instead started down a path of self-education and study. I eventually realized that as I learned more, the Muslim doctrine made less and less sense. 



> *I have said this before but perhaps it bears repeating. There are many attributes and characteristics of Muslims I have encountered which are quite swell*, and having a considerable traditionalist streak myself, I respect Muslims' innate conservatism, as it were (while laughing at the West's "liberals" for refusing to recognize practicing Muslims as arguably the world's single most conservative constituency). Yet while Muslims individually and as groups of friends and families boast some commendable qualities, Islam as political ideology is, it would seem, inherently fanatical, at least since 1979 or so.


However, none of these are exclusive to Islam. Islam borrowed heavily from Egyptian and Greek scholars during the 7th-11th centuries and instead of developing their own philsophy, they merely translated and presevered their work. Their preservation of the ancient philosophical tradition however was to find ways to align those philosophies with Islam and to give their existence legitimacy through the lens of Islamic monotheism. In doing so what they really ended up doing was adapting what already existed without adding anything of value of their own. Much of Islamic conservatism is drawn from sources that are not their own. 

On the flip, things like not drinking alcohol, not eating pigs, having archaic views on sex, homosexuality, male genital mutilation, blasphmey are exclusive to Abrahimic religions and Islam simply made the laws around them even more strict. So real Islamic conservative dogma is mostly around ways of life that are to the farthest extremes of the abrahimic religions before them. At the same time, the consequences of disobeying Allah came with far harsher penalties so the extremism in Islam is doctrinal and not even ideological. 



> Based on anecdotal experiences here I am somewhat inclined to theorize, at least partially, that this ever-increasing radicalism continues to escalate because the "hate preachers" and professional apologists for Islam see how prone the liberal Western democracies are to recoiling from criticizing Muslims, even as Muslims call for the wholesale Islamicizing of their countries.


If you look through entire Muslim history, the extremism and radicalization isn't exactly modern. Extremism and violence dates back to Mohammad and his direct followers. His immediate successors were all assassinated (other than Abu Bakr). Umar was assassinated by a slave who had a not so kind master. Usman was killed by rebels who were displeased with the direction he took the Caliphate in. Mohammad's own daughter Fatima died of a broken heart after Abu Bakr stole her legitimate inheritance and gave it to the Islamic treasury at the time. Ali was assassinated by a convert. Muwawia and Yazid killed Mohammad's own grandsons in a massive power struggle. 

The entire history of Islam is awash with power struggles, political plotting and that hasn't changed to this day. Islamic punishments (hand-cutting, stoning and beheading) have survived over 1400 years. 

My point is that it is actually a misconception now that this is modern radicalization. While the west was calming down and learning from the mistakes of their ancestors, Islam continued on the same path of infighting, violence and hoping for global dominance. Nothing has changed or become worse imo. It's just always been there on the sidelines. 



> Was watching a news report a few hours ago of Muslims in the streets of Holland declaring that they wish to create a caliphate and to rule the native Dutch heathens, and when asked to comment one Dutchman after another insisted on saying there was just an ongoing political disagreement and that most Muslims were peaceful and law-abiding. From Austria to Holland Europeans are bleating like sheep, "More, please! Faster, faster!" With the Islam of today spreading, may as well be sheep before a pride of lions.


There isn't a single muslim that I know that doesn't want the world to be completely Muslim. While some become activists and others become terrorists, they all share the desire to have global domination and submission to Allah as their end game. Some want to achieve that through violent means, but there are those who believe that they can achieve that through non-violence and one of the ways they're doing this is through mass immigration to the west and having more babies.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

RipNTear said:


> Exactly. I can tell you from anecdotal experience to that even my very libertarian "live and let live" unpolitical friends are very much in favor of the entire world being converted to Islam. They're not political and they're not activists, but the misconception is that everything about Islam is good and it is the solution to all of the world's problems. In their case, it's not so much about subjugation either. They are very much genuine in thinking that Islam at its core is a good religion and a good way of life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hatred for Muslims is funny, really. You are one of the most stupid people I have ever come across on the internet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A most spectacularly argued post, @RipNTear. Sometimes that is all one can say.  

Also I must run now anyway, ha! Thank you so much for input, as always much appreciated.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

DesolationRow said:


> A most spectacularly argued post, @RipNTear. Sometimes that is all one can say.
> 
> Also I must run now anyway, ha! Thank you so much for input, as always much appreciated.


Yep. A racist essay is most appreciated. You are disgusting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Klotty23 said:


> Your hatred for Muslims is funny, really. You are one of the most stupid people I have ever come across on the internet.





Klotty23 said:


> Yep. A racist essay is most appreciated. You are disgusting.


Are you a muslim by chance?


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Are you a muslim by chance?


Nope. But my father is from a Muslim majority African country and I have met hundreds if not thousands of Muslims during my life and not one condones the couple instances of extremism which ripNtear makes seem like is common practice among Muslims.

He doesn't seem that bright though, so who knows.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe this is something we can agree on. *Blame Islam all you want for these terrorists since that is the religion they are getting their "directions" from, I have no problem shitting on Islam all day*.
> 
> But we can't put alll Muslims into the radical terrorist column and blame them for terrorism or be scared eery Mulsim is a terrorist just because of radicals.
> 
> No one holds every Christian accountable for the stuff radical terrorist Christians do.


If a Christian terrorist says that he killed someone in the name of Jesus, he'd be held accountable and we'd be talking about how religion in his case became his motive. Is that fair to you? 

The thing is that despite being 4 times the population, Christian terrorists are far fewer than Muslim terrorists globally hence why Islam deserves more attention with regards to why this is happening in far, far greater degree in Muslim countries than anywhere else. 

There are only a handful of Muslim countries that have evolved laws that are not entirely theocratic and Islam has been around almost as long as Christianity. It's largely immune to secularization. It also has much more power over its subjects than Christians do in Christian majority countries. The separation of Church and State has happened in Christian societies and is yet to happen in Muslim societies. To claim that Islam has nothing to do with that is intellectual suicide at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> If a Christian terrorist says that he killed someone in the name of Jesus, he'd be held accountable and we'd be talking about how religion in his case became his motive. Is that fair to you?
> 
> The thing is that despite being 4 times the population, Christian terrorists are far fewer than Muslim terrorists globally hence why Islam deserves more attention with regards to why this is happening in far, far greater degree in Muslim countries than anywhere else.
> 
> There are only a handful of Muslim countries that have evolved laws that are not entirely theocratic and Islam has been around almost as long as Christianity. It's largely immune to secularization. It also has much more power over its subjects than Christians do in Christian majority countries. The separation of Church and State has happened in Christian societies and is yet to happen in Muslim societies. To claim that Islam has nothing to do with that is intellectual suicide at this point.


You know that is bullshit lol

You had that white guy that killed a black man as practice for killing more blacks, and it was barely even on the news.

If that was a Muslim killing someone, saying it was practice it would be headlines everywhere and you would not hear the end of it.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You act like all Muslims follow Islam like the terrorists do, the fact is most Muslims don't and those good Muslims condemn the radicals.
> 
> But we can't put alll Muslims into the radical terrorist column and blame them for terrorism or be scared eery Mulsim is a terrorist just because of radicals.


Sure we can. If a Muslim doesn't have any hard feelings towards women, child brides, gays, infidels, free speech enthusiasts, etc then what business do they have claiming to be the archetypal Muslim when all evidence points to the contrary?

Where are all these good muslims anyway? I don't think a person deserves brownie points for willingly associating themselves with a vile, morally bankrupt ideology and justifying it by saying "Hey, I don't actually practice this stuff, it's just a part of our culture". 

Surely that person deserves condemnation for merely propagating such a hateful belief, regardless of whether they actually believe in it themselves.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Sure we can. If a Muslim doesn't have any hard feelings towards women, child brides, gays, infidels, free speech enthusiasts, etc then what business do they have claiming to be the archetypal Muslim when all evidence points to the contrary?
> 
> Where are all these good muslims anyway? *I don't think a person deserves brownie points for willingly associating themselves with a vile, morally bankrupt ideology and justifying it by saying "Hey, I don't actually practice this stuff, it's just a part of our culture". *
> 
> Surely that person deserves condemnation for merely propagating such a hateful belief, regardless of whether they actually believe in it themselves.


The same can be said for Christianity. But of course you all make excuses for Christians. The bible has just as fucked up things in it that the quran does.

But people like you give Christians a pass saying well most of them don't practice all the fucked up stuff in the bible.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The same can be said for Christianity. But of course you all make excuses for Christians. The bible has just as fucked up things in it that the quran does.
> 
> But people like you give Christians a pass saying well most of them don't practice all the fucked up stuff in the bible.


Nobody is making excuses for Christianity. We're just trying to figure out why Christianity has devolved into this benign pitiable state, whereas Islam's ability to inspire hatred and incite violence is as strong now as it when it was founded. It's pretty impressive actually.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Nobody is making excuses for Christianity. We're just trying to figure out why Christianity has devolved into this benign pitiable state, whereas Islam's ability to inspire hatred and incite violence is as strong now as it when it was founded. It's pretty impressive actually.


Because by people like Trump and conservatives blaming all Muslims for what the extremist do, just gives more power to the extremist and it makes it easier for them to recruit.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because by people like Trump and conservatives blaming all Muslims for what the extremist do, just gives more power to the extremist and it makes it easier for them to recruit.


#nailedit


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because by people like Trump and conservatives blaming all Muslims for what the extremist do, just gives more power to the extremist and it makes it easier for them to recruit.


If blaming Islam for the actions of extremists causes the average law abiding Muslim to turn "extreme", then that just proves our point.

Look there's a billion Muslims so there will always be someone who's pissed off by our secular constitution, women's/gay rights, free speech. etc. If Muslims are offended by our Humanism then that's on them. We're not going to lower ourselves just to mend the hurt feelings of these people.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> If blaming Islam for the actions of extremists causes the average law abiding Muslim to turn "extreme", then that just proves our point.
> 
> Look there's a billion Muslims so there will always be someone who's pissed off by our secular constitution, women's/gay rights, free speech. etc. If Muslims are offended by our Humanism then that's on them. We're not going to lower ourselves just to mend the hurt feelings of these people.


You are right there are billions of Muslims and most of them are not extremist terrorist, so why put the good ones in with the terrorist?

it has nothing to do with hurt feelings, it has to do with being prejudged or scapegoated for something most Muslims do not do or don't agree with.

You don't blame all Muslims for what the extremist do, you don't blame all blacks for what the black criminals or gangs do, you don't blame all legal immigrants for what the illegals do , you dont blame all whites for what the KKK does.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> The same can be said for Christianity. But of course you all make excuses for Christians. The bible has just as fucked up things in it that the quran does.
> 
> But people like you give Christians a pass saying well most of them don't practice all the fucked up stuff in the bible.


The quran is pretty fucked as is the bible. The only difference is, the bible has a Jesus that commands his followers to be peaceful. The quran on the other hand was written by a warlord.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> The quran is pretty fucked as is the bible. The only difference is, the bible has a Jesus that commands his followers to be peaceful. The quran on the other hand was written by a warlord.


both books are totally fucked that is my point. Jesus may have been peaceful in the bible but the god in the bible was not. God in the bible was jealous and vicious. Just look at all the people god killed in the bible and how he commanded groups of people to be killed.

The god of the bible wiped out the whole planet FFS.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> both books are totally fucked that is my point. Jesus may have been peaceful in the bible but the god in the bible was not. God in the bible was jealous and vicious. Just look at all the people god killed in the bible and how he commanded groups of people to be killed.
> 
> The god of the bible wiped out the whole planet FFS.


Both of the god's suck, for sure. But the bible makes it easier for its followers to avoid violent actions where as a Islamic follower may have to do a bit more cherry picking.


----------



## Amphetamean (Mar 26, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> both books are totally fucked that is my point. Jesus may have been peaceful in the bible but the god in the bible was not. God in the bible was jealous and vicious. Just look at all the people god killed in the bible and how he commanded groups of people to be killed.
> 
> The god of the bible wiped out the whole planet FFS.


It's taken two whole posts to see that you're an all or nothing liberal. 

I'm assuming your parents dragged you to church as a child and now you're lashing out? Have you read the bible? The Quran? Or do you take sound bytes from angsty music? Cnn?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are right there are billions of Muslims and most of them are not extremist terrorist, so why put the good ones in with the terrorist?
> 
> *it has nothing to do with hurt feelings, it has to do with being prejudged or scapegoated for something most Muslims do not do or don't agree with.*
> 
> You don't blame all Muslims for what the extremist do, you don't blame all blacks for what the black criminals or gangs do, you don't blame all legal immigrants for what the illegals do , you dont blame all whites for what the KKK does.


What if the average Muslim DOES believe what the extremists believes on specific issues? They've done polls in Muslim countries and the majority of them believe homosexuality should be illegal, The Prophet Muhammad is exempt from free speech, Infidelity should be punishable by death. etc. They didn't all just come up with these opinions independent from one another. Their doctrine is unambiguous on those specific matters.

If Muslims dislike being associated with and disagree with a war-mongering, inherently violent belief system then they are free to leave it any time they like.(If they are in non-muslim country). If an individual belonged to a hate group with the same tenets as Islam they'd be rightfully vilified but Islam is tolerated because of it's religion status and the fear of terroristic reprisals.

In your examples, being a member of the KKK or of a religion is different to nationality or race.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheAppler said:


> Both of the god's suck, for sure. But the bible makes it easier for its followers to avoid violent actions where as a Islamic follower may have to do a bit more cherry picking.


There is tons of cherry picking in the bible.

The bible says you should stone gays.
The bible says its ok to stone your disorient children.
the bible says if you think your wife who is pregnant cheated on you, give her a vile of poison and if she miscarries she cheated but if she did not, she wont.
The bible says its a sin to eat shell fish or wear clothing of mixed fabrics
Murder in the bible is only murder if the killing is in your own tribe, if its outside your tribe then its ok

I could go on and on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> What if the average Muslim DOES believe what the extremists believes on specific issues? They've done polls in Muslim countries and the majority of them believe homosexuality should be illegal, The Prophet Muhammad is exempt from free speech, Infidelity should be punishable by death. etc. They didn't all just come up with these opinions independent from one another. Their doctrine is unambiguous on those specific matters.
> 
> If Muslims dislike being associated with and disagree with a war-mongering, inherently violent belief system then they are free to leave it any time they like.(If they are in non-muslim country). If an individual belonged to a hate group with the same tenets as Islam they'd be rightfully vilified but Islam is tolerated because of it's religion status and the fear of terroristic reprisals.
> 
> In your examples, being a member of the KKK or of a religion is different to nationality or race.


But the average Muslim does not. So why even play the what if game? its stupid

As for most Muslims believing homosexually should be illegal, a lot of conservatives believe the same thing in the US. There are even some cities in the US where its illegal to have homosexual sex.

Some states in the US still have sodomy banned. 

And no being a member of the KKK or of a religion is different to nationality or race, its the same thing as for as this argument is considered. You are blaming an entire group for the actions of a smaller group.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> But the average Muslim does not. So why even play the what if game? its stupid
> 
> As for most Muslims believing homosexually should be illegal, a lot of conservatives believe the same thing in the US. There are even some cities in the US where its illegal to have homosexual sex.
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic, yes nominal Muslims believe the same thing as the extremists, that's the point. Islam is an inherently fanatical belief system so to say someone is an extremist version of something already extreme makes no sense.

If you can't distinguish between discrimination towards someones ethnicity/nationality (who they are) and chastising someone's personal belief(their opinion) then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, let's do something to stop all of those Christians stoning homosexuals...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

777 said:


> Yes, let's do something to stop all of those Christians stoning homosexuals...


Did you know in Christian ran countries and majority christian nations women have no rights, homosexuals are killed and hunted and that it's illegal to talk bad about Jesus?

It's fuckin crazy mang!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The so-called Average Muslim wants to Hang Ayaz Nizami for blasphemy in 2017. Wants to beat women for not wearing the hijab. Considers eating pork a sin. Considers drinking alcohol a sin. Considers homosexuality a sin. Wants to kill apostates. Wants to kill those who disrespect Mohammad. 

These are not extremist views in Islam. These are views held by 95% of all muslims. 

You don't want average muslims to pollute western countries or ever form a majority.

These muslims are not terrorists. These muslims are not extremists. These muslims are normal muslims:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845668239237693440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845967101043130369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845669644392390656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846145890347864064
Translation: Are you ready for the defense of the Prophet's reputation?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846141383438209024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846139775316824064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846139592101146624
Translation: Hang Ayaz Nizami and all his supporters otherwise we'll have more people like Mumtaz Qadri (Mumtaz Qadri is a bodyguard who assassinated a Pakistani politician who was trying to repeal the blasphemy law)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846137935930048512
Translation: Those who become the sahaba (mohammad's companions) haters, also become the prophet's haters


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846136791036022788

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846135963332100104
You can't even withstand the abuse of the judiciary (implying that someone somewhere is killing people to protect the judiciary) so how can you witstand the abuse of the Prohet

.... 










Yeah, only a small extremist "minority". There is no such thing. It's a false assumption that it's a minority of Muslims that are extremists. Pew debunked that idea a long time ago. The vast majority of Muslims would be considered violent extremists compared to western standards. 

The west was lucky up until now that it had the majority of the minority in their countries, but that's changing. The majority of Muslims are fucking barbarians and not fit to join the west.


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

RipNTear said:


> The so-called Average Muslim wants to Hang Ayaz Nizami for blasphemy in 2017. Wants to beat women for not wearing the hijab. Considers eating pork a sin. Considers drinking alcohol a sin. Considers homosexuality a sin. Wants to kill apostates. Wants to kill those who disrespect Mohammad.
> 
> These are not extremist views in Islam. These are views held by 95% of all muslims.
> 
> ...


After seeing ur IRL pic I just cannot take u SRS anymore, LMAO.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klotty23 said:


> After seeing ur IRL pic I just cannot take u SRS anymore, LMAO.


Another leftist SJW that claims to put me on ignore and doesn't :mj4


----------



## Klotty23 (Feb 14, 2017)

RipNTear said:


> Another leftist SJW that claims to put me on ignore and doesn't :mj4


Took u off once I found out ur an Indian white supremacist. It's too golden to miss at this point.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Klotty23 said:


> Took u off once I found out ur an Indian white supremacist. It's too golden to miss at this point.


"Indian" :mj4


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

It would be cool to see what London or New York would look like under Sharia for a week as an experiment, The same people who apologise for these Muslim's wouldn't be able to get out of there fast enough. Manhattan would look like "Escape from New York" at the end of it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It does seems clear that those tweeting in favor of hanging the atheist blogger are not expressing a minority view...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845817298308993024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846089297702858752
Many polls show a lot of countries where the majority of Muslims support the death penalty for apostasy (or blasphemy which is basically what the hashtag is calling for)...



> _*Majorities of Muslims in Egypt and Pakistan support the death penalty for leaving Islam*
> "Still, amid an otherwise innocuous or even reassuring report, Pew's study found some disturbing details. One that jumped out for me was the alarmingly high share of Muslims in some Middle Eastern and South Asian countries who say they support the death penalty for any Muslim who leaves the faith or converts to another. In fact, according to the 2013 Pew Research Center report, 88 percent of Muslims in Egypt and 62 percent of Muslims in Pakistan favor the death penalty for people who leave the Muslim religion. This is also the majority view among Muslims in Malaysia, Jordan and the Palestinian territories."_


Source: washingtonpost.com

...

A good chunk of the Muslims migrating to western countries hold these views and are not intending to abandon them in order to embrace secular and liberal values. Indeed, a great number of them actually want to be under Sharia Law _within_ the western countries that allowed them in. Among British Muslims, for example, a survey found that _"43% said they supported "the introduction of Sharia Law" and just 22% were opposed. 16% of British Muslims "strongly support" the "introduction of aspects of Sharia law into Britain"_ (source).

This cultural clash is something that needs to be addressed as a part of the conversation around this issue because Islam clearly stands in need of the same type of reform that Christianity went through but the obsessive apologia for Islam done by a great number of "liberals" with their cries of racism, islamophobia and whataboutism whenever any criticism of Islam is made is obstructing the efforts made towards this. Muslims are not a race and criticism of Islam is no more racist than criticism of Christianity (none at all) and pretending so is as misguided as pretending that _today_ Christianity is "just as bad" as Islam (a claim that is a product of a multicultural mindset that believes all religions and cultures to be "equal" as opposed to something grounded in actual facts). People failing to make these distinctions and trying to shelter Islam from criticism are giving Islam and particularly those who are "radicalized" or not intending to embrace secular and liberal values but who rather seek to subvert them a free opening. They are also undermining the efforts of _actual_ Muslims who are working to reform their faith as well as the efforts of ex-Muslims who have experienced things first hand and are trying to speak out.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Future doctor and liberal Muslim.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

#ExMuslimAllyBecause is trending on twitter, and now for me it doesn't show up in the trending tab any more, nor do any search suggestions for it. 

:hmmm


Get your tin foil bros.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So now a group of elite SAS soldiers armed to the teeth and ready to respond within a mere minute or two to any terrorist attack is to be permanently stationed in the center of London. 

SAS soldiers with machine guns on the streets with some patrolling. 

Images such as these from Paris had become common but there is something especially dispiriting when it comes to London undergoing such a radical change. London, England and England in general have always been the closest to the quasi-libertarian ideal of a "night watchmen's policing force" guarding a city. 

Oh well.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846317980984205312


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The problem is that pampered westerners have grown up amongst Christians where it's true that a minority are extremists - so they're simply assuming without any knowledge or understanding or experience in Muslim countries that that is absolutely not the truth in the majority of Muslim countries. The vast majority of Muslim countries have huge majorities that would be considered extremist in the West. 

It's nothing but ignorance at this point to claim that only a minority of Muslims are extremists. It's simply not true. If you notice the same people that will flood threads with statistics absolutely refuse to look at stats when it comes to this ridiculous notion that only a minority of Muslims are extremists. 

It's true that only a minority of muslims in *America *are extremists, but that's largely because Americans haven't had mass immigration of normal muslims. 

What America has had over the years is small pockets of assimilated Muslims because most muslims that are already here are a consequence of African Muslim slaves. This is combined with mostly liberal muslims coming here trying to get away from their extremist "brothers and sisters" and.or simply coming here for economic reasons with little to no interest in politics or their religion at all. America has more liberal Muslims firstly because a majority of them are simply descendants of slaves so they're not exposed to the extremist mindset prevalent in the middle east and don't care much of religion as a consequence and as a direct result of flight from extremist and failing Muslim countries.

I'm ok with Muslim immigrants to America. I just want them to be thoroughly examined for their ideological beliefs before they come here - and I believe that that standard should be universally applied. We already have extremists here that we should be trying to help become less extremist. We shouldn't be adding to their number when we have a right to prevent it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846476757234585601

More cars are being burned in France.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

WHat is it about social welfare states and their need to lie to protect their "diverse" populations. What benefit are they deriving from defending populations that don't provide the countries any value? I simply don't get it anymore. There has to be a link because pretty much all countries with socialist/communist agendas hide the truth about the link between certain ethnicities and crime.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is something kind of interesting that gives some extra perspective

http://www.stripes.com/news/iraqi-f...ate-fight-even-as-battle-turns-messy-1.460929

It matches what I have read about Vietnam and Korea

While to the US this merely peacekeeping to the forces the US is supporting this is a life or death civil war for the very existence of their nation being fought by men who took a massive risk siding with the government

When an airstrike kills innocents and the US looks in horror the local forces are more worried that the hang up will ruin their momentum. In their minds its sad that people died but if they lose than everyone dies so its better to buckle up and keep going 

To them the US's public's idea of using restraint and acceptable and equal force is stupid and insulting as they are fighting for their very existence

I remember reading about ARVN officers bewilderment of the US peace movement and complaints of unethical warfare, they just sat there and thought "This isn't a fucking game, if we "lose" we don't exist anyone" 

I think the most "humane" is not to shake hands and kiss babies but to utterly crush the threat as quickly as possible with gloves off. Its saves the local forces lives and its them who will run the place when its over


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847240519247732737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%2F847245902829858816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847132007691902977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847135020582096896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847138535526227969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847140053256212481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847308623365586944


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good that Austria is wising up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847366660763734017
Wonderful Venice. Man... :mj2

In the "almost funny in a sick, twisted way" pile:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847367778130550785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847376679739637761\

Smart Magyars.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

An oft over-looked country in these discussions.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah1993 said:


> #ExMuslimAllyBecause is trending on twitter, and now for me it doesn't show up in the trending tab any more, nor do any search suggestions for it.
> 
> :hmmm
> 
> ...


Not surprising because SJWs and "leftists" treat Ex Muslims like Muslims do. Cannot have blasphemy against the prophet.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> Not surprising because SJWs and "leftists" treat Ex Muslims like Muslims do. Cannot have blasphemy against the prophet.


A Saudi monarch is deeply interested in Twitter. He just invested 300 million in it. I find it unlikely/impossible that Twitter is going to be safe for ex-muslims in the future.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> An oft over-looked country in these discussions.


Greece is up there on the list of the countries that are going to be the firsts to implode.

EU economic bullying + migrants flooding + far-left governement being exposed as being part of the establishment = sunny days for Golden Dawn


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> A Saudi monarch is deeply interested in Twitter. He just invested 300 million in it. I find it unlikely/impossible that Twitter is going to be safe for ex-muslims in the future.


I don't think there's ever been a time when the "Left" and Islam meet that it works out well for anyone else. There's a reason why people are pushing to take away free speech from the net, so they make sure anything that harms their precious identity politics or islam never sees the light of day.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This is probably going to be a controversial video because the leftists, particularly those in the UK are going to get mad.

You know, for years this man known as Tommy Robinson was branded as a racist and during my younger years when I was centre-left I believed what was being reported. But having watched multiple videos from him and actually hearing him talk about the issues of radical Islam in the UK and in Europe, I have to say for the most part he is dead on.

An important video to watch, particularly for the Brits out there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Kosovo, beachhead of Islam in Europe...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847512034501550083

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847474935534505986

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847593135261843457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847554648223342592


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Average Muslims are peaceful and tolerant" - Said the fool who never lived in a muslim country

What bullshit: 

https://www.rt.com/news/382822-pakistan-christians-convert-islam/


> *‘Convert to Islam or face murder conviction’ – Pakistani prosecutor reportedly tells Christians
> *
> At least 42 Christians accused of murder in Pakistan were reportedly told they’d be acquitted if they embraced Islam. The accused face the charges after the lynching of two men following twin suicide blasts at churches during Sunday mass.
> Prosecutor Syed Anees Shah initially denied telling the accused he could guarantee their acquittal if they converted. However, he later admitted he did, when told by Pakistan’s Express Tribune that the accused had a video recording of what he said.
> ...


Pakistan started off in 1948 with at least 5-10% population of minorities (if not more) considering that the white portion of the flag was meant to represent them. If Islam was such a religion of peace and tolerance, their population growth would have at least maintained their numbers. This is a drastic reduction from the original population and it was all done by the muslims that drove them out of the country over the years, killed them or simply forced them to convert.


----------



## The Bliss Blower (Aug 30, 2016)

In my honest opinion Islam should be banned, it is the worst of religion which is already a bad thing, I say the US,Europe,and Russia should form a coalition to invade the Middle East which is the source and ban Islam, if there is any bad reaction among adults they should be executed and children should be sent to re-education schools to prevent creating any more muslims, all Muslims are terrorists and should be treated as such, there is no such thing as a moderate Muslim and we need to get rid of the Quran,Burqa,Mosques,and everything to do with them, erase the religion from existence.


----------



## Amphetamean (Mar 26, 2017)

The Bliss Blower said:


> In my honest opinion Islam should be banned, it is the worst of religion which is already a bad thing, I say the US,Europe,and Russia should form a coalition to invade the Middle East which is the source and ban Islam, if there is any bad reaction among adults they should be executed and children should be sent to re-education schools to prevent creating any more muslims, all Muslims are terrorists and should be treated as such, there is no such thing as a moderate Muslim and we need to get rid of the Quran,Burqa,Mosques,and everything to do with them, erase the religion from existence.


WWIII over some crazed Mohammed cooks? 

I can actually see it happening.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.yahoo.com/news/muslims-protest-street-prayer-paris-suburb-150715394.html



> Muslims protest with street prayer in Paris suburb
> [Associated Press]
> Associated PressMarch 31, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

> He warned that the closure of their prayer hall could drive worshippers underground and increase the risk of them becoming radicalized.
> 
> The group wants its prayer hall reopened until the end of Ramadan in July and space for the building of a new mosque.


"Give us what we demand or you'll be sorry"

Religion of Peace my ass. :mj4


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Europe needs more Mosques, should start turning Colleges into Mosques now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, they did show children Muslim propaganda films in a Canadian school and no atheists complained. It's actually the conservatives this time that took up the issue of separation of church and state.

In fact, I was taught about the mythical "golden age of Islam" as early as 1997 in a Canadian school and coming from a Muslim country (raised in secular schools) that was a huge fucking surprise to me as my own community of Muslims at the time were not talking about it. As it turns out, it was nothing but revisionist history.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> Well, they did show children Muslim propaganda films in a Canadian school and no atheists complained. It's actually the conservatives this time that took up the issue of separation of church and state.
> 
> In fact, I was taught about the mythical "golden age of Islam" as early as 1997 in a Canadian school and coming from a Muslim country (raised in secular schools) that was a huge fucking surprise to me as my own community of Muslims at the time were not talking about it. As it turns out, it was nothing but revisionist history.


White people are the worst when it comes to this crap. They re-write every other culture's history that they think needs protection or admiration as this whole glorious thing. Native American history in the US, people think they were just sitting around smoking peace pipes all day and didn't ever do anything bad or even fight with each other. The Golden Age of Islam, sure there is a Golden Age when Islamic power was at it's height and when it tolerated the Sciences. They also ignore the Mongol invasion as being near nothing. 

Nobody is going to freak if you write history as truthfully and unbiased as you can. Humans did all kinds of crazy shit to each other.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RipNTear said:


> Well, they did show children Muslim propaganda films in a Canadian school and no atheists complained. It's actually the conservatives this time that took up the issue of separation of church and state.
> 
> In fact, I was taught about the mythical "golden age of Islam" as early as 1997 in a Canadian school and coming from a Muslim country (raised in secular schools) that was a huge fucking surprise to me as my own community of Muslims at the time were not talking about it. As it turns out, it was nothing but revisionist history.


Yes, it took a while for me to learn the truth of this, too. 



Miss Sally said:


> White people are the worst when it comes to this crap.


This is true.
@Pratchett

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...sts-flee-suburbs-due-islamic-fundamentalists/



> Swedish Feminists Flee Suburbs Due to Islamic Fundamentalists
> 
> Feminists in Stockholm are leaving areas like the notorious migrant-heavy no-go zones of Husby and Tensta because they say religious fundamentalists now rule those suburbs.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847937194396438529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847808090389065732

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847941229497249794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847948341422039042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847949799567630336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847949185328525314

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847952498921009154


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

@DesolationRow The saying "The Citizens shouldn't fear their Government, the Government should fear it's Citizens" makes me think in Sweden and Germany the saying should be "The Government should fear it's migrants but oppress it's own people, the people should fear both the migrants and their Government and never oppose either."


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, it took a while for me to learn the truth of this, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would "Like" this post but there is so much I don't like about it.

Every day it seems more and more as if we are living in a society akin to the one in the John Carpenter film *They Live*. But the antagonists aren't aliens, they are something worse. They are humans exercising power over other humans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fantastic points, @Miss Sally and @Pratchett. You both put those cases so well.

Here we get the seldom sight of both cultural enrichment and equality, all in one short video! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848597012207611905
But there's more!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848623404848746496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848609925781762048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848827453170700289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848826997467996162


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Captain Edd shared this story with me. Terrible:

http://www.thelocal.de/20170403/bonn-police-hunt-man-who-took-woman-from-tent-and-raped-her



> Police hunting 'machete wielding man' who raped woman in Bonn
> 
> Police in western Germany are searching for a man who is suspected of raping a young woman who was on a camping trip with her boyfriend.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/848980835516768256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849013304857165824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849029613791662081


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice to see Trump is already getting in line with the US Military Industrial Complex agenda. Carrying on the support for the Saudi slaughter of Yemen and quickly blaming Assad for a chemical weapons attack before any evidence is actually produced. Saying Obama was weak on his regime when Trump himself was calling for him to ignore Syria and ran an anti-interventionist platform. A total fucking charlatan. 

This will be used to elevate the conflict for sure with the usual suspects already clamouring for a harsh response – Thousands of US troops were quietly (and rather coincidentally) deployed in Syria weeks ago. 

People will ignore the fact that these attacks serve to benefit no one but Assad’s opposition. No one will question why a regime in total control of the war would do the one thing that can provoke increased foreign intervention and potential defeat. The last gas attacks that were blamed on Assad were suspicious but this one is downright ridiculous. He might be evil, but he’s not fucking retarded.

But fuck it. Let’s go to war. It’s been too long.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Nice to see Trump is already getting in line with the US Military Industrial Complex agenda. Carrying on the support for the Saudi slaughter of Yemen and quickly blaming Assad for a chemical weapons attack before any evidence is actually produced. Saying Obama was weak on his regime when Trump himself was calling for him to ignore Syria and ran an anti-interventionist platform. A total fucking charlatan.
> 
> This will be used to elevate the conflict for sure with the usual suspects already clamouring for a harsh response – Thousands of US troops were quietly (and rather coincidentally) deployed in Syria weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Agree with just about every last word here. Trump is sounding like a neocon. Whatever sins Obama committed as president, and they are legion, at least he didn't plunge the U.S. completely into yet another unwinnable and crazy Middle Eastern conflict, the dynamics of which are mostly misunderstood, or simply lied about, by one U.S. military and intelligence voice yes-man after another. 

People did not vote for Trump so that he could start sounding like John McCain or something. Obama's mistake was setting the "red line" in the first place, but when push came to shove, and the Hillarys and Bidens and Kerrys were all clamoring for air strikes on Assad directly, Obama fortunately blinked. 

Assad is hardly Prince Charming but he's the best of a whole bunch of bad options in Syria. Supposedly CIA-backed Syrian rebels will be given more U.S. weapons over the next two months according to intelligence briefs. One of the most incredible stories was last summer's debacle as Pentagon-supported rebels and CIA-armed rebels were killing each other in a daylong skirmish.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Nice to see Trump is already getting in line with the US Military Industrial Complex agenda. Carrying on the support for the Saudi slaughter of Yemen and quickly blaming Assad for a chemical weapons attack before any evidence is actually produced. Saying Obama was weak on his regime when Trump himself was calling for him to ignore Syria and ran an anti-interventionist platform. A total fucking charlatan.
> 
> This will be used to elevate the conflict for sure with the usual suspects already clamouring for a harsh response – Thousands of US troops were quietly (and rather coincidentally) deployed in Syria weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Most people voted for Trump to avoid another war as Hillary was gunning for one. Fighting with Syria puts us at even further odds with Russia, not to mention almost 100% ensures that the rebel groups join ISIS or form another version of it. 

It's possible chemical weapons were used but by whom? 

Another war is really not needed and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm more inclined to believe that if Trump's administration is being made to look hawkish at this point then it's the media's gaslighting. 

Here's Spicer's statements: https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...ess-gaggle-press-secretary-sean-spicer-442017



> Last, before I get on to your questions, I just want to -- we have a quick update on Syria. So I'm going to read the statement for you, and obviously, as I conclude, we will put it out:
> 
> Today’s chemical attack in Syria against innocent people, including women and children, is reprehensible and cannot be ignored by the civilized world. These heinous actions by the Bashar al-Assad regime are a consequence of the past administration’s weakness and irresolution. President Obama said in 2012 that he would establish a “red line” against the use of chemical weapons, and then did nothing. The United States stands with our allies across the globe to condemn this intolerable act.


Does not sound like there's any actual blame on Obama but rather a statement as to the previous administrations lack of action (so that's media's misrepresentation #1). 

Second statement: 



> MR. SPICER: No. As I said, one of them is just a statement of -- or both of their statements with respect to Assad speak to the political reality of -- it's great to say that -- there is almost an acknowledgement of the reality of the situation, politically speaking, in terms of his standing within -- where we stand. There is not a fundamental option of regime change as there has been in the past. I think we would look like, to some degree, rather silly not acknowledging the political realities that exist in Syria, and that what we need to do is fundamentally do what we can to empower the people of Syria to find a different way.
> 
> Right now, both statements stand very squarely with what we will do today. I think that the comments and the statement are unequivocal when it comes to how we believe we view this attack on innocent people, the heinous nature of it. But I don’t want to get ahead of where we're going from here.


Tries to re-affirm that they still have a non-interventionalist agenda at the moment and that this is merely condemnation of the attack. Also says that a regime change is not this administration's focus. 



> MR. SPICER: I understand. The statement speaks for itself. I think I'm not going to get into what actions we're taking. Obviously, I get you want to do that. Those are decisions that the national security team continues to make recommendations to the President. But until we do anything, I'd rather not get ahead of it.


Not looking very hawkish at all. 



> MR. SPICER: But I mean, I think that -- look, right now we’re 70-something days into it. I think there’s no question what their position was with respect to Syria in terms of red lines and regime change and the lack of action that they did take. I think we want to make sure that we’re very clear that there is a different posture.


Where's the hawkishness? 



> Q Sean, generally speaking, would you like to see Assad step down or out of power somehow in Syria?
> 
> MR. SPICER: I think it’s in the best interest of the Syrian people to not have anybody who would do the kind of heinous acts -- any leader that treats their people with this kind of activity and death and destruction -- I mean, it’s just -- yeah, I don’t think that anybody would wish this upon anybody.


Still pretty clear that they're not about regime change. 

I don't know where the belief that Trump and his team are getting hawkish is coming from :shrug


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RipNTear said:


> I'm more inclined to believe that if Trump's administration is being made to look hawkish at this point then it's the media's gaslighting.
> 
> Here's Spicer's statements: https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-pres...ess-gaggle-press-secretary-sean-spicer-442017
> 
> ...


There you go again ignoring facts and Trumps own words. Why am I not surprised.

Trump threw Obama and his admin under the bus for not taking action after drawing a line in the sand.

How can anyone claim Trump was not blaming Obama. OH yeah Trump supports who don't live in reality.

From Trump

*"I think the Obama administration had a great opportunity to solve this crisis a long time ago when he said the red line in the sand," Trump said at the White House. "And when he didn't cross that line after making the threat, I think that set us back a long ways, not only in Syria, but in many other parts of the world, because it was a blank threat. I think it was something that was not one of our better days as a country."
*


Trump is blaming Obama for not taking action after drawing a line and it being crossed.

How does this not sound like Trump is going to take action?
*



It crossed a lot of lines for me," Trump told reporters at the White House at the White House. "When you kill innocent children, innocent babies, babies, little babies, with a chemical gas that is so lethal, people were shocked to hear what gas it was, that crosses many, many lines, beyond a red line. Many, many lines."
*


So Trump is now saying they crossed a line again, his line, and he just got done bashing Obama for making empty threats, so you think he is making an empty threat now?


Also how is Trump and his admin not war hawkish?

Trump orders airstrikes at FIVE TIMES the pace Obama did.

Trump has ordered 75 drone strikes in his first 74 days in office.

Yeah sure he is not a war hawk.


Start living in reality dude.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> *"I think the Obama administration had a great opportunity to solve this crisis a long time ago when he said the red line in the sand," Trump said at the White House. "And when he didn't cross that line after making the threat, I think that set us back a long ways, not only in Syria, but in many other parts of the world, because it was a blank threat. I think it was something that was not one of our better days as a country."
> *


You're just repeating what I said. Sure, Trump makes a habit of blaming Obama. All presidents do that. Obama did it to Bush. However, I already said that this isn't same as saying that Obama "caused" the situation, but rather that Obama didn't do enough. They're completely different things. 



> *
> It crossed a lot of lines for me," Trump told reporters at the White House at the White House. "When you kill innocent children, innocent babies, babies, little babies, with a chemical gas that is so lethal, people were shocked to hear what gas it was, that crosses many, many lines, beyond a red line. Many, many lines."
> *


He hasn't said what kind of action he's going to take. If he goes full out war-like then sure I'll oppose that. But so far he's saying that he'll do something. It sounds more like he doesn't know what to do and that's the valid criticism here. Not jumping to the conclusion that he's made up his mind to escalate the war. 



> Trump orders airstrikes at FIVE TIMES the pace Obama did.
> 
> Trump has ordered 75 drone strikes in his first 74 days in office.
> 
> ...


Source of the numbers. They all seem to be quoting the same report and that original AOL report doesn't contain a source that proves the number of airstrikes. 

Can you provide me with a list of all 74 dronestrikes instead of a source that says that 75 airstrikes have happened. 

I'll agree with you when you can provide me the entire list instead of self-referential articles making claims and using each other as evidence because that's not evidence. The evidence is a complete list of all drone strikes and their dates. Or even if it's a "bulk" number, then some sort of backtracking instead of simply making claims.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NVM. I got it. 

Interesting. I wasn't aware that there was this much escalation. 

Point conceded.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Needless to say the reaction of the Trump administration to the questionable chemical attack in Syria, and their foreign policy actions in general, have been sorely disappointing for those of us who supported Trump in large due to his non-interventionist rhetoric, unmatched by other candidates besides Rand Paul, which painted Trump as the only candidate who could possibly have a sane and largely peaceful foreign policy, if such a thing were ever possible in American politics. 

As I said though, I do find the story of Assad using chemical weapons quite fishy. With heavy Russian support and a US president that was vocally against ousting him and supporting the rebels, why take this measure and risk all of his gains? This is not to mention that these jihadists have a history of committing hoaxes involving supposed chemical attacks:

http://original.antiwar.com/justin/2013/08/25/transparent-hoax-could-lead-to-war/

http://original.antiwar.com/justin/2014/04/06/who-was-behind-the-syrian-sarin-false-flag-attack/

An image and a video purportedly showing the aftermath of the chemical attack which raises some questions: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849747752300838912


Spoiler: Video of possibly dead, possibly not children





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849751305346195456



Before we have clear evidence and confirmation of what actually has happened, we have the neocons and their MSM propaganda partners pushing the American public towards accepting war. 

I make no conclusions here, but this all does seem very familiar to me.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Chems and the middle east is tricky as Chems are not really seen as a big deal by most middle eastern and north African leaders and most don't have a problem using them from organized governments to insurgents with bleach bombs 

Assad just signed a 50 year contract that gives Russia its only Mediterranean port and a gas attack with no foreign intervention due to Russian blocking would be very effective, rebels would live in terror and be forced to scatter and stay out of urban areas and Assad already has a history of hitting hospitals to lock down all medical care in a region

On the other hand its dumb to burn foreign good will just to gas a hospital and kill 70 people and it could very easily be an accident, a mistimed strike or hitting the wrong target can cause all kinds of chemical leaks 

Russian media is pushing accident but their timelines are not matching up with everyone else (https://twitter.com/EliotHiggins/status/849568960139886593) and Russia is also a lead member of the UN security council and has veto power

I could see it going either way

Edit: 1. The official Syrian and Russian statement was that the chem were a spill caused by an airstrike on a chemical warehouse 
2. The gas seems to be sarin which is not stored mixed and would not survive an airstrike or bomb hit so it had to be intentional
3. Reports seem to point to it being an artillery shell which narrows it down to either the rebels or Syrian army
4. Sarin manufacturing is not super easy and requires specialists and specialized equipment
5. Assad had chems but is not allowed to have them now and if rebels had stolen any than he never told anyone 


If you want to do your own investigations here is reddit's Syrian war thread, they are pretty active https://www.reddit.com/r/syriancivilwar/

Edit 2: The SOP of intelligence services are fucking weird so what really happened will likely make little sense to people here in the west. Algeria managed to defeat their jihadis problem by letting the slaughter civilians and manipulating them to hit civilian rather than military targets till the point that jihadists lost all their public support. Leaders and military in this region have zero value of civilian life


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

As I related via visitor message, a most trenchant analysis, @CamillePunk. Thank you for providing this thread with that! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849565566901911552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849752114494615552



> In Paris a Muslim man (27) has reportedly pushed a Jewish woman (66) to her death from a great height.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DesolationRow; said:


> Yes, it took a while for me to learn the truth of this, too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847952498921009154


What's the relevance of this Forest Gate article?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Surprise surprise, Ron Paul echoes many of my thoughts regarding this Syrian chemical attack, but going as far as to say there's "zero chance" Assad would deliberately unleash a chemical attack under the current geopolitical conditions.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

samizayn said:


> What's the relevance of this Forest Gate article?


Ahh, I failed to provide the caveat which I have on occasion in this thread that sometimes I link to stories that are separate from the migrant crisis, like that Norwegian serial killer case months ago. I wanted to analyze cases of Forest Gate stabbings because there seem to be such a preponderance of them in that vicinity. Apologies for not being clear.



CamillePunk said:


> Surprise surprise, Ron Paul echoes many of my thoughts regarding this Syrian chemical attack, but going as far as to say there's "zero chance" Assad would deliberately unleash a chemical attack under the current geopolitical conditions.


Most interesting.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> *Paris Horror: Elderly Jewish Woman Thrown from Apartment to Her Death to Cry of ‘’Allahu Akbar’’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is pretty evident at this point that Paris is lost. Used to hear similar stories regularly in Pakistan in the 80's and 90's before the Hindus, Christians, Jews and Parsis simply moved out. 

At this point in time, if you're anywhere and you hear Allahu-Akbar. Run.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't believe Assad or his forces would be dumb enough to use chemicals right now. The fact this happens when Russia and the US were slowly trying to find an understanding about Syria is a little suspicious. This smells of CIA or Saudi nonsense, trying to force the US's hand on Syria. It reminds me of the Spanish American war when Philipino terrorists bombed a US ship and it was blamed on Spain because they wanted to draw America into a war with Spain. Considering the region and the shadiness of the situation, I'd be sure to investigate.

As for places like Paris the biggest issue is with these European places is that they won't stop bringing in the people they fear. They'll keep bringing them in and people will keep moving out until you only got the problem people there. Eventually those problem people will keep following around those who move because those people will never admit their diversity dream is that, just a dream and change anything.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's a horrifying story, @RipNTear. Goodness.
@Beatles123 @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850247548996431872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850043270990372864


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Needless to say the reaction of the Trump administration to the questionable chemical attack in Syria, and their foreign policy actions in general, have been sorely disappointing for those of us who supported Trump in large due to his non-interventionist rhetoric, unmatched by other candidates besides Rand Paul, which painted Trump as the only candidate who could possibly have a sane and largely peaceful foreign policy, if such a thing were ever possible in American politics.
> 
> As I said though, I do find the story of Assad using chemical weapons quite fishy. With heavy Russian support and a US president that was vocally against ousting him and supporting the rebels, why take this measure and risk all of his gains? This is not to mention that these jihadists have a history of committing hoaxes involving supposed chemical attacks:
> 
> ...


You make no conclusions? That's a rather laughable contention.

How are you making those conclusions that you're lying about not making, anyway, considering the lack of evidence you claim and the lack of confirmation as to what actually happened that you also claim? 

I'm just curious as to the lack of intellectual consistency, the double standards, the repeated self contradictions now coming down from the rational, sane brigade.

Before we have clear evidence and confirmation as to what *actually* happened, we also have you in particular making repeated conjectures and innuendos as to what *actually* happened. Or did you think no one would notice the way you're talking out of both sides of your mouth?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Someone drove a lorry into a department store in Sweden. It's like some kind of nightmare. I suppose the drivers will be needing security of some sort now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> You make no conclusions? That's a rather laughable contention.
> 
> How are you making those conclusions that you're lying about not making, anyway, considering the lack of evidence you claim and the lack of confirmation as to what actually happened that you also claim?


Show me the conclusions I made. The story everywhere is that Assad used chemical weapons. I gave reasons to doubt the official story and showed the other side of the debate that wasn't being shown on MSM networks. Your post is complete bullshit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So I parked in a San Francisco parking garage today and the person manning the gate and taking payment and car keys was a man from Africa, whose countenance made me wonder if he was a Somali refugee, probably in his late twenties, very skinny, thick beard.

As I was pulling out the exact number of dollars necessary to remain parked I saw him watch some sort of video on his iPhone. As I was extracting one dollar bill after another from my wallet, which was only taking a few seconds, I saw him repeatedly clench his fist and cheer on what he was watching with a big white smile. I took a look at the video out of curiosity, but only saw the light emanating from the device, and handed the fellow my money.

"I love this part," he said in broken English. 

He cheered on another development, laughing, holding the dollar bills I had just handed him in his other hand.

"Good that you get to enjoy a film or whatever while working here," I said. 

He said something inaudible in the affirmative and nodded. "Look at this, man. Such picture!" He turned the device so that I could see what he was watching.

It was the 2001 U.S. war film, set in 1993 Somalia, _Black Hawk Down_. 

As an actor portraying a U.S. Army Ranger was eviscerated the Somali I had become acquainted with over the previous couple of minutes said, "I love this part!" Another American appeared to get shot and he cheered.

He was cheering on the forces killing the Americans in Mogadishu. I turned and walked away.

Made me recall seeing footage of naked American soldiers being dragged through the streets of Mogadishu at school around the age of seven or eight, in the back of a room I was not supposed to be in. An older student said aloud so his friends could hear, "Fucking savages." 

I now realize that what that student should have said was, "Welcome to the neighborhood!" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850302043231326208


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850446411976105988


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Egyptian police arrest five people for using children to stage fake 'Aleppo' footage

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...eopele-arrested-egyptian-police-a7486541.html


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

It's very common knowledge that you do not handle victims of a gas attack without proper gear on. You just don't unless you want to possibly die too.

If they didn't know what chemical it was, even if they KNEW what chemical they were dealing with that'd wear full protection.

I get they're brown and from a place with a backwards Religion but these people aren't dumb, they know hazmat procedures despite what Progressives may think of people with a darker skin tone.

This is why I'm pretty sure it's fake.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @The Dazzler @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @Miss Sally @samizayn @Pratchett @RipNTear @2 Ton 21 @Tyrion Lannister 

Palm Sunday massacre of Coptic Christians in Egypt as a church is bombed and now reports of a second blast outside the church are circulating. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middl...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer



> Egypt's Coptic churches hit by deadly blasts on Palm Sunday
> 
> A second blast has taken place outside at a church in northern Egypt, hours after at least 25 people were killed during a Palm Sunday service in the Nile Delta.
> 
> ...


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm curious what the definition of "global terrorism" is? When did it start to rise? Who aret he culprits? Where is it available/ at its worsE? And what factor or factors have led to its rise?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The5star_Kid said:


> I'm curious what the definition of "global terrorism" is? When did it start to rise? Who aret he culprits? Where is it available/ at its worsE? And what factor or factors have led to its rise?


Terrorism that's Global.. you answered your own question.

About 30+ years ago though it's been progressing in the past decade. Though terrorism has always been around.

Mostly Muslims.

It's everywhere.

It's worse in the Mid East and Africa. 

Unstable regions, Religious Fascism and power struggles within these Regions, though in some regions they been unstable since the medieval ages.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been saying for year: Designate the bulk of the middle east to a no man's land and have a policy of no one in, no one out. Maybe being squeezed for a few years will change the tune over there.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850837820914749440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850882166082994176


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> Terrorism that's Global.. you answered your own question.
> 
> About 30+ years ago though it's been progressing in the past decade. Though terrorism has always been around.
> 
> ...


Define terrorism.

Stats on mostly Muslims carrying out terrorist acts (because its certainly isnt the case in europe or the US)

So terrorism didnt exist more than 30 years ago? 

Why is it worse in the middle east?

What is religious fascism?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Nothing to do with Islam".


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Palm Sunday massacre of Coptic Christians in Egypt as a church is bombed and now reports of a second blast outside the church are circulating.


This is terrible and all over the news. Another bad part about this is so many retarded extremist ******* justified the attack posting stuff like " burn christians, burn" or "the victim number is too low"

https://stateofmind13.com/2017/04/0...ictims-of-the-egyptian-coptic-church-attacks/



> What can you expect from governments who have made sure that religious entities that help perpetuate the notion that anyone who is not Muslim in the Middle East is a disgrace, a kafer, whose blood is halal? It’s not the fault of Muslims, many of whom are as victims of their condition as those minorities. All this blood rests on the hands of kings, presidents, sheikhs and sometimes even priests who thrive under the perpetuation of the notion of kuffar, and the notion of victimhood.
> 
> What use is your sympathy when people get massacred this way when in all the days leading up to their killing, you’ve been teaching in books that considered them second class citizens, you’ve been advocating for laws that see them being slowly robbed of their own country, and you’ve been making sure that they’re to be considered as pests in their own home?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> Define terrorism.
> 
> Stats on mostly Muslims carrying out terrorist acts (because its certainly isnt the case in europe or the US)
> 
> ...


https://www.newamerica.org/in-depth/terrorism-in-america/who-are-terrorists/

96% of terrorist attacks in the US since 2001 have been committed by Muslims (30% converts and 66% born muslims).

@DesolationRow - Somalians while making up .027% of the population are involved in 14% of terror-related incidents.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Spoiler: Graphic Imagery





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851163146828042244



Where is the outrage? Where are the liberals AND conservatives clamoring for another war over this? 

Where are Ivanka's fucking tears now? The crocodiles of the human civilization who pick and choose their fucking moral hysteria whenever it suits them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RipNTear said:


> https://www.newamerica.org/in-depth/terrorism-in-america/who-are-terrorists/
> 
> 96% of terrorist attacks in the US since 2001 have been committed by Muslims (30% converts and 66% born muslims).
> 
> @DesolationRow - Somalians while making up .027% of the population are involved in 14% of terror-related incidents.


I'm a little skeptical of how this defines terrorist attack to come up with that number.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

We need to keep watching images of children to provoke sad feelings that can be used to justify all-out war against one of ISIS's great enemies, Bashar al-Assad, @RipNTear. We will not be shown images over and over of Coptic Christians blown to bits in Egypt or of Swedish children being smeared into red paste in Stockholm.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't think people understand this about those of us who came from countries torn by war, but we've seen enough dead children to know exactly when they're used as political capital and when they're ignored - intentionally. 

What saddens me the most is that people who follow leaders they claim to hate or be disgusted by ALSO fall victim to moral outrage over the same pictures that their leaders put out and show absolutely no empathy whatsoever about children they don't know about. The word sheep is never more applicable than people who line up behind their governments and their governments' selective hysteria themselves.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

The Oslo suspect is an Islamist asylum-seeker from Russia.


> *Russian ‘Islamist’ asylum-seeker ID’d as Norway bomb suspect*
> A 17-year-old asylum-seeker from Russia was arrested Sunday in connection with an explosive device found near a busy subway station in Norway’s capital that police defused before it detonated, authorities said.
> 
> The youth was detained on suspicion of handling explosives, but investigators do not know if he planned to carry out an attack with the homemade device, Signe Aaling, chief prosecutor for Norway’s PST security service, said.
> ...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eta disarmed over the weekend.



> Police in France have found nearly 3.5 tonnes of weapons, explosives and other material in eight caches handed over by Basque separatist group Eta.
> 
> Prime Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said the weapons would be destroyed.
> 
> ...


No consolation to the families of those murdered, but it is something nonetheless.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's interesting that non-Muslim groups are continuously getting disarmed, or disarming themselves, while we see the absolute opposite amongst Muslims.

I wonder how the victims of muslim terrorists feel when leftists come out in support of Islam and defend it after terror attacks.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

San Bernadino elementary school shooting? Seriously? Awful.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

RipNTear said:


> It's interesting that non-Muslim groups are continuously getting disarmed, or disarming themselves, while we see the absolute opposite amongst Muslims.
> 
> I wonder how the victims of muslim terrorists feel when leftists come out in support of Islam and defend it after terror attacks.


The irony is that Corsican separatists here in France who have disarmed themselves over the years, claimed they would go back to military actions if ISIS hits the island.

The islamic terror is such a thing in Europe that even traditionnal enemies of the state like separatists, mafias or biker gangs are rallying against it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

samizayn said:


> San Bernadino elementary school shooting? Seriously? Awful.


Turned out to be a crazy husband.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2017/04/10...-shooter-cedric-anderson-elementary-shooting/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851609634641149952
A jihadist apparently went to a Christian church and brandished a machete in order to frighten a bunch of Christians during mass in Kuwait. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851594134108426241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851324742795657216


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Might not be terror related. Only one footballer was injured.


> *Police believe explosions near Dortmund bus were 'an attack'*
> Officials have cancelled a planned Champions League quarter-final on Tuesday after three explosions went off near the bus for team Borussia Dortmund, leaving one player injured.
> 
> Three devices detonated near the Borussia Dortmund team bus as it prepared to leave for the Westfalen Stadium, from a hotel police say.
> ...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.aftonbladet.se/ledare/a/lo7r9/rensa-stockholm-stoppa-bilarna

Yes, the way to end Islamic terror attacks using vehicles as weapons in Sweden is to... ban vehicles from Swedish cities.

They don't have their best trying to shape opinions and public policy over there, do they folks?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851886542037581826


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A Muslim refugee in his 30s in Texas has been arrested for grooming and raping, several times, a female Texan teenager. Their identities are being kept hidden.

Dortmund bus attack news: http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&s...D#hl=en&q=dortmund+bus+attack&tbm=nws&spf=564


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851492472765263874

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852080258341904384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851757207389704192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851928572507955200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851857464018563073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851860334793064448


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Apparently, the police has arrested the suspect in yesterday's attack on Borussia Dortmund and it's an islamist.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39580594



> *Officials are treating the blasts as a terror attack*, a spokeswoman for Germany's federal state prosecutor in Karlsruhe said.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

We're getting to the point now where the delusion is hysterical. Another article "He's an islamist, but his motive is unclear".


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Two men living in the state of Illinois have been arrested on charges of providing material support to the Islamic State: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...-state-chicago-arrest-met-20170412-story.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852186506802458624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852148057387020288


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at least france closes down the more egregiously fascist mosques

in britain and the USA they don't do shit to mosques whose main occupation is to get muslims to hate the west and become violent about it


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852597603573407747

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852636722437423106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852661203675602944


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

4.8% of the population (even less that are old enough to commit rape) and they make up 12% of all rapists.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> at least france closes down the more egregiously fascist mosques
> 
> in britain and the USA they don't do shit to mosques whose main occupation is to get muslims to hate the west and become violent about it


CAIR is still around despite it's Muslim Brotherhood ties, CAIR is involved with a lot of shady shit.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-swedish-teen-leave-male-friend-brain-damage/

Terror in Sweden continues unabated and only minor sentences given to rapists and for an attempted murder:



> *African Migrants Brutally Rape Swedish Teen, Leave Male Friend with Brain Damage
> *
> 
> Two migrants have been given sentences of three and two-and-a-half years for beating a young Swede almost to death before violently raping his female friend. The government will try to deport only one of them, temporarily.
> ...


They won't realize that these barbarians in muslims countries are raised to believe that white women are naturally sluts and fair game - and they believe that every Western "party" is basically an euphamism for an orgy. Pretty much every "average" Muslim I know from that part of the world believes this. Rapes at parties are a HUGE problem in Pakistan as well. Any girl that goes to a party is known as a "party girl" which is basically just another word for slut and therefore open to be raped.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

RipNTear said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-swedish-teen-leave-male-friend-brain-damage/
> 
> Terror in Sweden continues unabated and only minor sentences given to rapists and for an attempted murder:
> 
> ...


2 and 3 years for beating a man to near death who now has permanent brain damage, raping a girl, strangling and beating her and threatening to hurt her? Wow not even the richest American could get that kind of deal, especially with all the previous shit on record and evidence stacked.

I'm sure it wasn't their fault though, part of their culture and all that. 

We need some of our resident apologists to weigh in on this!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> We need some of our resident apologists to weigh in on this!


The victims weren't muslims so don't expect any of the liberals to make a single comment.

It's finny how they hold us up to some sort of moral standard of maintaining objectivity when half the time the same people don't even bother even _feigning _outrage over victims of muslim crime if they're not obviously muslims.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RipNTear said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-swedish-teen-leave-male-friend-brain-damage/
> 
> Terror in Sweden continues unabated and only minor sentences given to rapists and for an attempted murder:
> 
> ...





Miss Sally said:


> 2 and 3 years for beating a man to near death who now has permanent brain damage, raping a girl, strangling and beating her and threatening to hurt her? Wow not even the richest American could get that kind of deal, especially with all the previous shit on record and evidence stacked.
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't their fault though, part of their culture and all that.
> 
> We need some of our resident apologists to weigh in on this!


This thread keeps getting more and more depressing. On a number of buses in India, men and women are kept separated chiefly because men cannot stop molesting or harassing the women. Knowing how bad it is, it is still even worse than I would think, as per *Reaper*'s tales from Pakistan. 

Black Lives Matter supporters have been arrested in Illinois for conspiring to help ISIS:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852904552445640709

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852789563386863616
"Dumb Polish Jokes" are going to be a thing of the past:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852991743129788416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852920216896122882


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

From Calais: 



> Calais asylum seeker stabbed woman 7 times
> 
> The attack left the victim paralysed.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

RipNTear said:


> Terror in Sweden continues unabated and only minor sentences given to rapists and for an attempted murder:


I can't believe those sentences. What a joke. :frown2:



DesolationRow said:


> "Dumb Polish Jokes" are going to be a thing of the past:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852991743129788416


I hope they stand firm. EU may try to force them.


> *EU Says They Can Force All Members, Including Poland, to Take Migrants*
> The European Union’s commissioner for migration says there are ways to make all EU members states comply with the program of relocation of migrants among them.
> 
> Dimitris Avramopoulos made the statement Tuesday in Warsaw, where he is visiting the growing European border guard agency, Frontex.
> ...





> *European Union Tells Hungary and Poland To Accept Mass Migration Or Leave*
> France and Germany, along with a host of up to 21 other countries, are set to demand Hungary and Poland either accept migrants under the quota system or leave the European Union (EU).
> 
> The two nations have ignored Brussels’ insistence that they take migrants presently residing in great numbers in Italy and Greece. Public opinion in Hungary and Poland is also strongly against being forced to accept thousands of migrants from non-European cultures.
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Poland and Hungary get out from under USSR dominion...now are under EU dominion.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Poland can never catch a break, can it? :mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So the EU is now telling countries to leave? This is kind of funny considering the stink they had about Brexit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853007542464774144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853370207309582336
Next two stories could very well be non-migrant crime, but considering the circumstances they still are creating a sort of perpetual feeling of terror among some groups of people: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853364676901695488


> Police hunt man after sex attack on teenage girl in east London.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853384577116774400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853362959556513792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853361133012611073


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @IDONTSHIV FOREVER @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @RipNTear


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854814888564330497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854821189230919680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854951533812871168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854956534563995648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855079013425057794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855085110651125760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855091929557741569
http://translate.google.com/transla...-van-het-personeel-van-het-Zuiderpark-zwembad

http://translate.google.com/transla...onaudev_int&utm_content=zeitde_andpush_link_x


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

How long are you going to take it up the ass, Europe?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @RipNTear

Just called my friend in Sweden and he confirmed this to be legit, which is unfortunately no surprise:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857026521814491136
Extraordinarily prescient book, I remember reading this in early 1999:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857006140948971521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856991265027698688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856950703708917762

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856959533024989184


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @The Dazzler @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @virus21 

Well, this is it. With this statement it is fair to admit that we are seeing the beginning of the end of the West. 

This lunatic could not have won without the votes of Austrian women. Of course. Voting for their own eventual enslavement. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @The Dazzler @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @virus21
> 
> Well, this is it. With this statement it is fair to admit that we are seeing the beginning of the end of the West.
> 
> This lunatic could not have won without the votes of Austrian women. Of course. Voting for their own eventual enslavement. :lol


Let Europe fucking burn. At this point it would be a mercy killing


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @L-DOPA @The Dazzler @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @RipNTear @virus21
> 
> Well, this is it. With this statement it is fair to admit that we are seeing the beginning of the end of the West.
> 
> This lunatic could not have won without the votes of Austrian women. Of course. Voting for their own eventual enslavement. :lol


I predicted this a year ago that eventually they would force women to wear what was acceptable to Islam by using the "Leftist" rhetoric of nonsense. 

It will all be done in the name of solidarity and tolerance. Different words but all boils down to "You will do as we say or you're not one of us."

The minimal sentences for rape to that live stream rape doesn't surprise me. 

For one the victim is Swedish so who cares if some white woman gets raped?

They've been handing out light sentences for rape, even of children. 

What's shocking is that for a feminist country and how much they virtue signal about it, they sure go easy on crimes against women.

After all in Sweden if there is grass on the field then it's time to rape with the bat and balls.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Excellent thoughts, @Miss Sally, you put all of that exquisitely.

There are evidently as many as 40 (article might be outdated) cases of measles breaking out in Minnesota from Somali migrant kids attending schools. http://kstp.com/medical/measles-outbreak-climbs-32-new-case-ramsey-county/4467481/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855497627491856384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858048182651146241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858093325169156096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858095101754699776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858095462288633856


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah such loving tolerant kind compassionate loving people these migrants are huh? great moral values overall real assets to the community and Europe and Planet Earth wow they truly do make the world a better more peaceful loving place right? O yeah Sweden and the rest are Europe are so much better off now that they got all those migrants right?

I really am glad these migrants are respectful of others and are following the law , o yeah what would Europe do without its migrants?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855497627491856384


I'm in shock reading this one. If you have ADHD you can rape now? Or is that just for migrants? She was on tape getting anally raped while resisting and saying no, and that's still not enough? :done

-EDIT-
Another crazy sentence, this time in Australia. An Afghan sexually assaults eight women/girls. He says he's 17 but has no birth records. Avoids jail because he grew up in a different cultural environment. The judge gave him two years probation with no conviction and sent him on a 'positive sexuality' course. fpalm


> *Teenager avoids jail for sex attacks due to 'cultural differences'*
> A teenager who immigrated to Australia from Afghanistan has escaped jail after a series of sex attacks because he grew up in a different culture.
> 
> The court heard the teenager, who cannot be named, pleaded guilty to assaulting eight women and girls on a Surfers Paradise beach in January 2016.
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @Neuron @2 Ton 21

Remarkably saddening story above, @The Dazzler. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859130933911445514


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858966185219563521


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it was last year in this section where I predicted that this is the future of europe. 

Well, here it is. It's not about to get better any time soon. It's going to get worse. Much, much worse.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed, @Iconoclast...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859308893352144896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859329921314848769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859331722936233984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859334252873342976


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

People may remember the woman that was allegedly gang-raped in Sunderland, England last year after having her drink spiked. All six men have been released without charge. She had cuts, bruises and cigarette burns. She says DNA/sperm from several of the men was found in or on her body. There's a petition for anyone that wants to sign it. The men may well be innocent. If they are guilty, they're walking the streets. Did they give her the injuries and threaten to slit her throat, as she claims? If so, why aren't they being charged for that? If enough people sign the petition we may get more information from the police.



> *Mum 'abducted and raped by migrant men who spiked her drink' in Sunderland*
> The 26-year-old from Sunderland says she woke up in a stranger’s house with cuts and bruises and believes her drink was drugged on a night out before she was sexually assaulted.
> 
> The men are all said to be migrants from Syria, Iraq and Bahrain.
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> People may remember the woman that was allegedly gang-raped in Sunderland, England last year after having her drink spiked. All six men have been released without charge. She had cuts, bruises and cigarette burns. She says DNA/sperm from several of the men was found in or on her body. There's a petition for anyone that wants to sign it. The men may well be innocent. If they are guilty, they're walking the streets. Did they give her the injuries and threaten to slit her throat, as she claims? If so, why aren't they being charged for that? If enough people sign the petition we may get more information from the police.


DROW linked a story about a migrant getting off rape charges for having ADHD. Not to long before that the men who raped on Facebook live only got months if I recall. The migrant who raped two underage girls got only like a year or two, less for the second because she was closer to age 15 if I remember. 

Rape is a massive issue and the punishments are laughable but.. how about that wage gap? That seems like a bigger problem!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> It has been a decade since Liliane last saw her little girl. She fled Africa in fear for her life, leaving behind everything she knew and loved in the hope of a fresh start in Japan.
> 
> Today, she scrapes a living from dead-end jobs, and what Japanese she knows has been snatched from television shows. There is little government help for people like her: free language courses are limited, social housing is hard to find, discrimination is rife.
> 
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/news/not-welcome-japan-tough-crack-refugees-032756703.html


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Rebel media covered the Chelsey story. Finally it'll get some attention. She says her brother is in prison. I assume for attacking the men. There are witnesses who saw her screaming and running from the house.







Miss Sally said:


> DROW linked a story about a migrant getting off rape charges for having ADHD. Not to long before that the men who raped on Facebook live only got months if I recall. The migrant who raped two underage girls got only like a year or two, less for the second because she was closer to age 15 if I remember.


It's crazy. What are the judges thinking? It just makes people more angry. A 15yo migrant got a rehabilitation order in my city for raping a 5yo boy. He threatened to break him into pieces. The liberal judge felt sorry for him.


Miss Sally said:


> Rape is a massive issue and the punishments are laughable but.. how about that wage gap? That seems like a bigger problem!


There's a women's rights page on facebook that posted a link to the Chelsey story. Feminists are attacking the page and trying to get them to remove it. :MAD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Dazzler said:


> There's a women's rights page on facebook that posted a link to the Chelsey story. Feminists are attacking the page and trying to get them to remove it. :MAD


Yeah because rape culture exists.....unless the rapist is Muslim


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860590079177306112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860622969386803201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860624208677806082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860629936620654592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860631925186277379


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

[quoteThe ridiculous, escalating epidemic of stabbings and murders in London has sadly continued, with a 23 year old man murdered in Uxbridge.

It came less than 24 hours after another man was knifed to death in Harlesden on Friday.

10 people have been stabbed to death in London in less than a fortnight.

Westmonster has reported on the surge in knife crime in the capital, with 3 men recently being murdered in less than 24 hours and a number of other brutal murders on the streets of London.

Mayor of London Sadiq Khan has been virtually silent on the issue, dedicating his time instead to campaigning for Labour.

View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter
Follow
Sadiq Khan ✔ @sadiqKhan
Top turnout in Tooting! So much support for @DrRosena - hundreds of supporters & activists speaking to the local community ahead of #GE2017
11:29 AM - 6 May 2017
49 49 Retweets 101 101 likes
Disgusting. The soft approach to law and order has completely failed. Time for harsher mandatory sentences and increased stop and search if we are to have any hope of stopping young men from carrying and using knives on a daily basis.][/quote]
http://www.westmonster.com/london-10-knife-killings-in-11-days/


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

o yeah I'm in the USA though I really do believe in the not to distance future there is going to be a large scale race war if you will in Europe 

justice needs to be served and eventually I do think these criminal migrants are going to get what they should of gotten a long time ago, lets be real here the legal system in the USA at least in my state is a complete joke I knew a guy who has committed multiple class x felonies along with a class 2 class 4 and whatever the fuck possessing a gun as a felon along with holding a knife to a females throat and is he doing any prison time right now for any of these crimes 

NOPE ,so the justice system is a complete joke here in my state and it sounds about the same in Germany, Sweden, England, Italy, and a whole lot of Europe from everything I've heard

it seems as if rape is no big deal anymore in Europe and the USA it's sad and disgusting really these migrants should be happy and grateful these countries are letting them in and the people are accepting of them what do they do commit crime after crime after crime against the people who've shown them nothing but peace love and kindness

I'm of Polish ethnicity and Poland for the most part isn't allowing these criminal backstabbing refugees into the country can you wonder why?


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

here in the USA there you used to be a tv show called to catch a predator and well when these sex offenders were caught trying to have sex with a 11 12 year old boy or girl guess what little to nothing

they'd get like 6 months probation and community service no joke no prison time what so ever


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@BruiserKC

http://www.press-citizen.com/story/...a-student-charged-threat-terrorism/308187001/



> University of Iowa student charged with threat of terrorism
> 
> Editor's note: This story was updated at 5 p.m. Tuesday to reflect new information from University of Iowa officials.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860980740720394240
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/05/05/minnesota-measles-outbreak-reaches-41.html



> Minnesota measles outbreak reaches 41
> 
> Health officials in Minnesota are zeroing in on the state’s Somali-American community as they scamble to contain the largest measles outbreak the area has seen since 1990, when 460 people contracted the virus and three died. As of Thursday, the overall state count reached 41 and had spread outside the group’s community, in Hennepin County, to include its first adult patient.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860980740720394240
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2017/05/05/minnesota-measles-outbreak-reaches-41.html


Herd about them measles thing. There was some cases of TB among them too. This on of the reasons we vet people


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> An asylum seeker in Germany is accused of throwing a woman out of a window and breaking both her legs after she refused to have sex with him.
> Dawit A., 34, allegedly drank beer and vodka at a refugee centre in Bensheim before threatening a woman identified only as Tirhas, 26, with a broken bottle.
> She claims he ordered her to lie down and asked if she had 'another man' before hurling her out of a window where she fell 15ft on to the concrete below.
> On trial at Frankfurt State Court, prosecutors said Tirhas visited Dawit in his room in July last year with another couple.
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4476882/German-asylum-seeker-attacked-woman-sex.html


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861722147689050112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861701744136531968


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow ; @CamillePunk ; @Miss Sally 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1

Legal Immigrants standing up against the tyranny of the democratic party that wants to fill America with low-class, poverty stricken criminals who would vote for them in the future. More and more legals are waking up to the horrifying reality of leaving their failed states only to find themselves in a country that's running the risk of becoming one. 

And this is why legal immigrants are the ones that are truly helping build America. Not the illegal scum that has no right to be here. 



> *Sanctuary Bills in Maryland Faced a Surprise Foe: Legal Immigrants*
> 
> By SABRINA TAVERNISEMAY 8, 2017
> Photo
> ...


One of the points in there that stuck out to me the most is that Democrats use the statistics of success and low crime of LEGAL immigrants and pretend that the same is true for illegal immigrants and so it's another form of misuse of our hard work to justify policies that eventually lead to extreme lawlessness in sanctuary cities ... which then perpetuates a cycle of disdain for legal immigrants as well.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That is outstanding, @Iconoclast. Thank you so very much for sharing that story with all of us!
@CamillePunk @The Dazzler @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally

Here is a story that is ostensibly being kept hidden. A shootout occurred in the parking lot of an Olive Garden restaurant in Rochester, Minnesota.

Suspects are a pair of Somali Muslim refugees, having been brought to the U.S. from the land that Somalis have made a hell on earth.

http://www.kaaltv.com/news/rocheste...ng-lot-shooting-suspects-identified-/4471265/


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Iconoclast said:


> @DesolationRow ; @CamillePunk ; @Miss Sally
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1
> 
> ...


My father is the same way. He left his home in the Dominican Republic in the mid 60s after the Dominican Civil War and fought hard to become a legal citizen of the USA. Been here for nearly 60 years and he doesn't support sanctuary cities either. Perfectly understandable why a legal immigrant would not support 'em at all.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

and yet some people in the USA wonder why Trump won the election

I really am curious to see where Germany is in 10 years from what I've heard they've gotten the worst of it in Europe though France with this election might not be to far behind


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> @DesolationRow ; @CamillePunk ; @Miss Sally
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/08/...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=1
> 
> ...


Excellent post!

I posted something similar during the Trump elections when people were thinking Hispanics were all pro illegal immigration which is not true.

The only legal immigrants that like illegals are those who make money off them, 2nd 3rd generation offspring who are "lost" and La Raza retards.

In another post I mentioned the benefits of legal immigration, as it's not easy but the legal immigrants and I mean 100% of them have been hard workers, eager and people who you want to know. They're a massive benefit, prideful of their new home, appreciate it because they worked so hard to get here. This is why during American Industrial Revolution years the country was having a massive surge of improvement, legal immigrants worked their asses off to improve their new home. Without them America would look like Mexico.

The other benefits of legal immigration is a hard start on the language and a sense of belonging, illegal immigrants never feel they belong because they don't. It's not their country despite how many trust fund or middle class white people tell them otherwise. They have zero incentive to improve, learn the language or even bother because to them this isn't home. To a legal immigrant it is.

Legal immigration is a great thing and they're far better people than the black bloc idiots who have wealthy parents and the children of middle class parents who fund their kids learning useless crap in college. One legal immigrant is worth 100 illegals, illegals take, legals give. There's no question who makes the country run and better and it's not inept sociopolitical morons or "dreamers".



joesmith said:


> and yet some people in the USA wonder why Trump won the election
> 
> I really am curious to see where Germany is in 10 years from what I've heard they've gotten the worst of it in Europe though France with this election might not be to far behind


10 years isn't enough, needs to be 20-40 years. It won't be pretty but rest assured those who are rich enough will seal themselves off and tell everyone how good diversity is while everyone not wealthy suffers. So it will be like today except you'll have 10% of the population living in safety and protection while everyone else fends for themselves. That's the beauty or progressive thinking, instead of a few that are poor, everyone is now poor, except the people at top, because they're "better" than us. 

"Diversity for thee but not for me" is the motto.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

Miss Sally said:


> Excellent post!
> 
> I posted something similar during the Trump elections when people were thinking Hispanics were all pro illegal immigration which is not true.
> 
> ...



You make a lot of good, valid, and true points I agree with you 100 percent


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861972672477003776


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> wenty nine people have appeared in court facing a total of more than 170 charges relating to the sexual exploitation of 18 children.
> The 27 men and two women appeared before a district judge at Huddersfield Magistrates Court charged with offences including rape, trafficking, sexual activity with a child, child neglect, child abduction, supplying drugs and making of indecent images of children.
> The defendants were greeted by a handful of protesters outside the court building, where more than 20 police were on duty.
> The allegations are non-recent sexual offences, dating back to between 2004 and 2011, and relate to 18 women, who were children at the time. The youngest child involved was 11 years old.
> ...


http://metro.co.uk/2017/04/13/29-people-in-court-over-170-charges-of-sexual-exploitation-of-18-children-6571793/#ixzz4gm88M3rO



> According to new statistics, over half a million asylum seekers now receive some kind of welfare benefit from the German state. In neighbouring Austria, the migrant unemployment rate is now over 20 per cent.
> The numbers come from the German Federal Agency for Employment (BA) are were announced earlier this week. The statistics come as many still worry about the ability of the over one million migrants who came to Germany during the migrant crisis to integrate into the German job market, T-Online reports.
> 
> Minister of Labour Andrea Nahles, of the German Social Democrats (SPD), said, “this is not a sprint but a run,” indicating it would require far more time for migrants to secure stable employment. She added she was “confident” but “not relaxed” about the programme.
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/05/11/half-million-asylum-seekers-german-welfare-handouts/



> 19 year-old Iraqi immigrant was arrested of suspicion of raping a child at a daycare in Sweden.
> 
> The young man was detained last week.
> 
> ...


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/05/iraqi-immigrant-arrested-raping-nursery-school-child-sweden/


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

joesmith said:


> and yet some people in the USA wonder why Trump won the election
> 
> I really am curious to see where Germany is in 10 years from what I've heard they've gotten the worst of it in Europe though France with this election might not be to far behind


You don't need to wait that long. Germany already has third world level crime problems. They've also gone into Communist level propaganda mode where they've found ways to keep the real news from getting out in much the same way as Sweden. 

http://pamelageller.com/2017/05/muslim-migrants-assault-people-daily.html/



> No wonder then, that there is a dramatic increase in ‘brutality-offenses’ (+83.5%), with a +92.4% for severe and dangerous bodily harm, with theft rising with 11.6% and forgeries by 22.3%. Out of a total of 135.886 suspects, 9641 were ‘refugees’ or asylum seekers, up 2834 from 2015. Their excuse? As Mozafar Y., one of the five Underground hoodlums, says “we’d been drinking.”


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Western warrior princess/valkyrie Lauren Southern took to the sea in Italy to stop a boat that has been illegally transporting Migrants to Europe: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863115491606495232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863118146865164292
:done


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Western warrior princess/valkyrie Lauren Southern took to the sea in Italy to stop a boat that has been illegally transporting Migrants to Europe:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863115491606495232
> ...


Should have brought some torpedoes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If you go to the actual article, be warned. The pictures are hard to look at



> A teenage girl is fighting for her life after her father and brother shot her in the face and chest in an attempted honour killing because she loved a man in her village.
> Ruby, 18, from a small village in Sambhal, in Uttar Pradesh, northern India, had been in a secret relationship with Ibrahim, 24, for the last three years.
> But yesterday her younger sister overheard her talking to him on the phone and told her brother and father.
> Within minutes of finding out, Ruby's brother, Iftikhar, 32, and father, Sameraj, 52, confronted her.
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4499600/Girl-fights-life-father-brother-shot-her.html?ito=social-twitter_mailonline#ixzz4griGr6f1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862663735533547520


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862663735533547520


Crusades 2.0 when??


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, you'd have to fight crusades against westerners first because the only group other than Radical Muslims that's currently destroying statues are American liberals.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Iconoclast said:


> Well, you'd have to fight crusades against westerners first because the only group other than Radical Muslims that's currently destroying statues are American liberals.


Why are you always so jaded and serious all the time? I was being facetious and directly referring to the video presented.

You must be a lot of fun at parties. :wink2:

Besides, Liberals only go after statues of white people so they can virtue signal to brown people that know less than nothing about the person the statue was erected in honor of. It's not a religous based thing....so, no Crusades. We could just Pogrom liberals to be honest.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Why are you always so jaded and serious all the time? I was being facetious and directly referring to the video presented.
> 
> You must be a lot of fun at parties. :wink2:
> 
> Besides, Liberals only go after statues of white people so they can virtue signal to brown people that know less than nothing about the person the statue was erected in honor of. It's not a religous based thing....so, no Crusades. We could just Pogrom liberals to be honest.


Actually, I'm the life of every party I go to. My online persona is different from my IRL one. 

Honestly, I get that humor sometimes takes away the harshness of reality, but having seen the death and bodies left behind by terrorists in person, it's a topic where I'm even more serious than others. 

I do engage in light hearted banter in Cbox much more than I do on here :shrug


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://dailycaller.com/2017/04/28/tribunal-forces-landlord-to-pay-12000-to-muslim-couple/



> Tribunal Forces Landlord To Pay $12,000 To Muslim Couple
> Photo of David Krayden
> DAVID KRAYDEN
> Contributor
> ...


Cuckada gonna Cuck.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/04/28/tribunal-forces-landlord-to-pay-12000-to-muslim-couple/
> 
> 
> 
> Cuckada gonna Cuck.


LOVE this!

Seriously it's going to be harder for apologists to defend these actions and nothing like watching people have to bend over backwards for a retarded backwards Religion. 

Cannot wait until the Government begins siding with Muslims over Gays etc. Haha, pure comedy gold!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> LOVE this!
> 
> Seriously it's going to be harder for apologists to defend these actions and nothing like watching people have to bend over backwards for a retarded backwards Religion.
> 
> Cannot wait until the Government begins siding with Muslims over Gays etc. Haha, pure comedy gold!


Looks like some people in Europe have had enough


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Reminds me of the poor Ansar in Medina who once invited the original 70 Muslim refugees to come live with them. 

At the time Jews outnumbered Muslims in the entire region. Look where it got them 1500 years later.

Still trying to cobble together a little piece of land for themselves and reviled by most of the world. 

That's Europe's future.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A 25-year-old woman was burnt alive allegedly by her husband and relatives at Hathras in Uttar Pradesh on Wednesday night. The incident occurred after the victim, Sonam, reportedly objected to her husband’s extra-marital relationship with another person.
> 
> Waheed Khan, a resident of Jama Masjid in Khair, had married his two daughters off to the sons of one Liaqat Ali from Lala Ka Nagla area in Hathras four years ago. While the elder daughter – Rehana (28) – was made to wed Sauqi, Sonam entered into a marital alliance with 26-year-old Mister.
> 
> ...


http://www.hindustantimes.com/lucknow/up-woman-burnt-alive-for-objecting-to-husband-s-extra-marital-affair/story-NKUJuIihuXeNL5neFyDX5J.html



> Poland will not be accepting a single refugee "because there is no mechanism that would ensure safety", the most powerful politician in the country has said.
> 
> Jaroslaw Kaczynski is the leader of Poland's ruling Law and Justice (PiS) party. PiS takes a nationalist, right-wing stance on most issues, vocally opposing EU plans to house and feed refugees fleeing the Syrian civil war and other humanitarian crises.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/poland-refuses-to-take-a-single-refugee-because-of-security-fears-a7020076.html


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

> *Israel fumes as Jordan calls killing of Jerusalem attacker ‘heinous crime’*
> 
> Netanyahu’s office slams Amman’s reaction as ‘outrageous’; police release dramatic footage of stabbing of officer by Jordanian citizen
> 
> ...


Yeah, how dare that cop shoot a guy that was stabbing him. What an overreacting asshole.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Canada is truly lost, @Iconoclast. Was reading that same story last night. :sodone


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Canada is truly lost, @Iconoclast. Was reading that same story last night. :sodone


Oh yah. Look at how much they're dominating consciousness even despite only making up 3-4% of the total population. 

There are dozens of minority groups living in the west ... but you never hear about them because they're not demanding and mostly live and let groups. 

If a handful of muslims make so much noise across the western world, can you imagine if they ever made up the majority?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Iconoclast said:


> Oh yah. Look at how much they're dominating consciousness even despite only making up 3-4% of the total population.
> 
> There are dozens of minority groups living in the west ... but you never hear about them because they're not demanding and mostly live and let groups.
> 
> *If a handful of muslims make so much noise across the western world, can you imagine if they ever made up the majority?*


Yes indeed. :sad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863818847891185665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863679634310709250


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

These poor folks were singing the song I go to whenever @AryaDark's not around... and then... :sad:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864207875345874944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864209784798662657


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> Reminds me of the poor Ansar in Medina who once invited the original 70 Muslim refugees to come live with them.
> 
> At the time Jews outnumbered Muslims in the entire region. Look where it got them 1500 years later.
> 
> ...


I listened to a speech given by the 1953 President of Egypt.

He and the audience were laughing about how the Muslim Brotherhood wanted him to make women wear head scarfs. One audience member even yelled that the MB leader should wear one. The President said he couldn't make 10 million women wear such things..

Now look at the mid east.

Afgan and Iranian women were wearing skirts and everything and after the Islamic revolution now they cannot.

People try to pretend that this is their culture and always has been, no the Mid East was on it's way to secularism until derailed by a bunch of Religious nutjobs in a relatively short amount of time. People underestimate the power of Islamic fanatics.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Danish convert girl convicted for planning terror attack on her school and a Jewish school.


> Denmark convicts jihadist teen over plot to bomb Jewish school
> STOCKHOLM — A Danish court on Tuesday convicted a 17-year-old jihadist sympathizer of “attempting a terrorist act” by planning to carry out attacks on two schools with bombs made from over-the-counter products.
> 
> The Danish girl, whose name was not revealed, will receive her final sentence on Thursday, but under Danish law, attempting a “terror act” can lead to life imprisonment.
> ...


EU sets June deadline for Poland and Hungary to take in migrants. Polish PM still saying no.


> EU sets June deadline for Poland, Hungary to take migrant share
> The European Union today set a June deadline for Poland and Hungary to start admitting their share of migrants from overstretched Italy and Greece or risk sanctions. Eastern European countries like Hungary and Poland have opposed an EU plan adopted in 2015 to take in 160,000 Syrian, Eritrean and Iraq asylum seekers from Greece and Italy.
> 
> *“I call on Poland and Hungary who have not relocated a single person… to start doing so right now,” EU Migration Commissioner Dimitris Avramopoulos told reporters.
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> SWEDEN: Iraqi Immigrant Arrested for Raping Nursery School Child



Story is from February 2016 but a well-connected source in Japan confirms that it is 100% true:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864100083607982081


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> These poor folks were singing the song I go to whenever @AryaDark's not around... and then... :sad:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864207875345874944


Religious motivations aside. What kind of an asshole doesn't like Bill Withers? Someone needs to check that guy for a soul.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...tlement-beata-szydlo-commission-a7741236.html



> Poland’s Prime Minister has claimed the country “cannot accept refugees” as the EU threatens legal action against nations failing to comply with quotas.
> 
> Alongside Hungary and Austria, it is one of only three countries not to have relocated a single refugee, “in breach of their legal obligations” and commitments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

And there are still whiners in England that are for "remain". 

Europe is well and truly cucked.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Iconoclast said:


> And there are still whiners in England that are for "remain".
> 
> Europe is well and truly cucked.


Yep


> Speaking in Berlin on the first full day of his presidency, he was joined by German Chancellor Angela Merkel.
> She said the pair had a "joint conviction" that they needed to "deepen the European Union".
> Both said they would work together more closely on defence, eurozone reform and reducing bureaucracy.
> Mrs Merkel said the EU depended on France being strong, and that she and Mr Macron had a "joint conviction that we are not only going to deal with the British exit from the European Union, but we also need to deepen the EU".
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39929701
They will ruin that continent



> HEAT STREET EXCLUSIVE – A French government committee has heard testimony, suppressed by the French government at the time and not published online until this week, that the killers in the Bataclan appear to have tortured their victims on the second floor of the club.
> 
> MORE
> EXCLUSIVE: Witnesses: Knife Torture, Castration and Severed Heads at Bataclan
> ...


https://heatst.com/world/exclusive-france-suppressed-news-of-gruesome-torture-at-bataclan-massacre/


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

The Dazzler said:


> Danish convert girl convicted for planning terror attack on her school and a Jewish school.


She got sentenced today, 6 years, in possibly an adult prison, the prosecution might appeal and try and get a custodial sentence as they'll be able to keep her for a much longer period (life).

Her teacher was one of those to alarm the authorities about her radicalization, especially after he recorded a 55 minute conversation with her

http://nyheder.tv2.dk/krimi/2017-05...lse-taler-om-at-bombe-de-vantro-til-gallafest


> - I have also written with Islamic State.
> 
> *- You have written with them?*
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> An Eritrean migrant who is alleged to have cut off a fellow asylum seeker's eyelids and bit off his ears is said to have told his victim he was planning on eating his flesh.
> The unnamed 20-year-old is on trial in Hanau, Hesse, accused of attempted murder and serious assault but may now face further charges of cannibalism after a police officer testified.
> Prosecutors told the court the attacker, who was 19 at the time, stabbed his 18-year-old victim in the neck with two knives before biting off his ears, slicing away his eyelids and ramming a pen into his eyes in the frenzied attack in Germany.
> Speaking on behalf of the now blind victim, who has since moved to Switzerland, a police officer said the mutilated asylum seeker told him his attacker said he was going to eat him.
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4518270/Man-cut-fellow-migrant-s-eyelids-bit-ears.html?ito=social-twitter_mailonline#ixzz4hREk0fVu


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Incident in NYC that might be inspired by the terrorist acts in Europe where someone used a vehicle to run over and kill people. He's not a Muslim, so far they're gathering. In fact he's Latino and a Navy vet. Right now they're not saying it's a terrorist attack, but from the looks of it so far, I think it might be. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...4b034684b0a4d54?tpl&ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009

Car Runs Down More Than A Dozen Pedestrians In Times Square, Killing 1


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Genking48 said:


> She got sentenced today, 6 years, in possibly an adult prison, the prosecution might appeal and try and get a custodial sentence as they'll be able to keep her for a much longer period (life).
> 
> Her teacher was one of those to alarm the authorities about her radicalization, especially after he recorded a 55 minute conversation with her
> 
> http://nyheder.tv2.dk/krimi/2017-05...lse-taler-om-at-bombe-de-vantro-til-gallafest


Minor gets 6 years for a planned attack.

Older migrant males live streaming a rape get less time. 

Hahaha


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> Minor gets 6 years for a planned attack.
> 
> Older migrant males live streaming a rape get less time.
> 
> Hahaha


I know, when will the Swedes learn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Poland’s Prime Minister has claimed the country “cannot accept refugees” as the EU threatens legal action against nations failing to comply with quotas.
> 
> Alongside Hungary and Austria, it is one of only three countries not to have relocated a single refugee, “in breach of their legal obligations” and commitments.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/poland-no-refugees-eu-legal-action-infringement-quotas-resettlement-beata-szydlo-commission-a7741236.html


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865265888685162496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865312050800709636

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865321574936842240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865126905212809216


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *A town in Austria has refused to accept any more “refugees” after three migrants gang-raped a 15-year-old girl.*
> 
> The young girl was making her way home on the evening of April 25th when she was grabbed and “brutally raped,” according to reports. The suspects are two men from Somali and one Afghan.
> 
> ...





Genking48 said:


> She got sentenced today, 6 years, in possibly an adult prison, the prosecution might appeal and try and get a custodial sentence as they'll be able to keep her for a much longer period (life).
> 
> Her teacher was one of those to alarm the authorities about her radicalization, especially after he recorded a 55 minute conversation with her


Thanks for the update. Good on him for recording it. If it wasn't for the bomb materials I'd think she was just seeking attention. Crazy that a convert girl can have sympathies with ISIS. I feel bad for her parents.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

The Dazzler said:


> Thanks for the update. Good on him for recording it. If it wasn't for the bomb materials I'd think she was just seeking attention. Crazy that a convert girl can have sympathies with ISIS. I feel bad for her parents.


That was what the defense was getting at, that she was just seeking attention and that she never planned on going through with the attacks. But lots of shit has been going down since she got arrested, she stabbed a prison staffer with a glass knife and has been in contact, by letter, with a guy who fought down in Syria where she basically tells him that she stabbed the staff because he had fought in Iraq. 
That's ultimately what got her the sentence that she got in my opinion as those letters were only discovered after the trial was over and they just needed to sentence her but the prosecution insisted that they needed now to await sentence until they'd looked on the letters as proof that she wasn't just a teenage girl that sought attention but that she was really radicalized.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Poland. :applause


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"No alliance between the left and Islam"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865575768897839107
Sounds exactly what ISIS said when they killed the cartoonists.

(BTW, I know that Godfrey is a satire account, I'm referring to the tweets he reposted).


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> According to police, a suspected dangerous objects had been found in the departure lounge at the airport. The object should be according to police spokesperson examined by technicians and parts of the airport has therefore been evacuated. During the operation assisting emergency police.
> 
> - We will also evacuate some people who have already checked in at the terminal, says Tommy Nyman, spokesperson of the police.
> 
> ...


https://www.gp.se/landvetter-avsp%C3%A4rrat-hittat-sp%C3%A5r-av-spr%C3%A4ng%C3%A4mnen-1.4299088


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866065624577003521
Parisian women who almost all voted for Macron complain about facing harassment on an almost constant basis by migrants... Next time there's an election they should just stay home. http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/05/21/parisian-women-face-constant-harassment-by-migrants/


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866065624577003521
> Parisian women who almost all voted for Macron complain about facing harassment on an almost constant basis by migrants... Next time there's an election they should just stay home. http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/05/21/parisian-women-face-constant-harassment-by-migrants/


dasss sekkksist


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.rappler.com/nation/170705-clashes-marawi-city-terrorist-groups



> MANILA, Philippines (3rd UPDATE) – Clashes erupted in Marawi City Tuesday afternoon, May 23, as the military moved to hunt down “high value targets” belonging to the Maute Group and the Abu Sayyaf Group.
> 
> At least 5 security forces were wounded as the situation worsened towards evening. The Maute Group occupied a public hospital – the Amai Pakpak Medical Center.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866065624577003521
> Parisian women who almost all voted for Macron complain about facing harassment on an almost constant basis by migrants... Next time there's an election they should just stay home. http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/05/21/parisian-women-face-constant-harassment-by-migrants/


I read an article, for the life of me cannot remember the title. It was written by a French Feminist who thought diversity was good, Islamophobia is bad. So it entails her walking through a Paris suburb that she had not visited in a while, where she was harassed by Muslims for not having an escort, mind you this is in Paris. 

She was harassed by non-French men and didn't feel safe. In the end she didn't learn her lesson, just stated many women who felt unsafe simply moved. So these women won't learn anything, they'll just move and pretend nothing is wrong.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's kind of like how _Salon_ and Huff Po and other outlets are arguing that the bombing in Manchester, England was an attack on womanhood, @Miss Sally. The French feminist of whom you speak argued in similarly abstract terminology, insisting that these were just more depraved representatives of rampant masculinity who, due to their male privilege, go around mistreating and abusing and harassing women. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867472802483511297


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Keep red-pilling em on that Religion Of Peace, boys! :trump2

Down with Radical Islam!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867498397586083841


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

> *‘Sexual Emergency’ Migrant Who Raped 10-Year-Old Boy Has Sentence Reduced*
> The Iraqi asylum seeker who raped a 10-year-old boy in a swimming centre in Vienna will have his sentence reduced from six to four years after a judge felt his punishment was too “draconian”.
> 
> On the 2nd of December 2015, the 20-year-old Iraqi Amir A. brutally raped a 10-year-old boy at the Theresienbad in Vienna and shocked the country after claiming that he had a “sexual emergency”.
> ...


How the fuck is six years too much for attacking and raping a 10yo boy? Oh it was just a one-time incident. Like he won't do it again. fpalm


virus21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867498397586083841


Lmao. They've got to be trolling us. Why would she wear that at this time? Why would they put her in front of the camera? Unbelievable. Here's where the pic is from if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The Dazzler said:


> How the fuck is six years too much for attacking and raping a 10yo boy? Oh it was just a one-time incident. Like he won't do it again. fpalm
> 
> Lmao. They've got to be trolling us. Why would she wear that at this time? Why would they put her in front of the camera? Unbelievable. Here's where the pic is from if anyone wants to see it.


A man got only like 2 years for raping two girls in Sweden, one was underage and the other was like 6 months til she was of age so he was given a lighter punishment for that.

It seems sexually free Europe isn't big on handing out punishment to rapists. Guess to them rape is like snatching a purse or jay walking.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868248316420739073

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868248567873503232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%2F868250395138818049

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868184719791452161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868183791206100992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%2F868171673027170306

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868124195397541888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868082480431210496


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

These are the Afghan rapists that Tommy Robinson tried to interview/photograph outside the court, which led to his arrest. They were convicted. Unbelievably three of them were on bail since the gang-rape. One of them claimed to be 15. Turns out he's at least 18. 


> *Inside the Ramsgate workplace of the leering men who betrayed the trust of a vulnerable girl, 16*
> On Friday (May 26), jurors at Canterbury Crown Court found three takeaway workers and another 18-year-old guilty of gang-raping a 16-year-old girl.
> 
> Shershah Muslimyar, 20 and of Hovenden Close in Canterbury, Rafiullah Hamidy, 24 and of no fixed abode, Hamid Mohamadi, 18 and from Wye, and Tamin Rahmani, 37 and of Northwood Road in Ramsgate, were on trial for four weeks and each denied their part in the horrific ordeal.
> ...


Tommy talking about his case and the rapists.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @MillionDollarProns @Miss Sally @virus21

Full story here: http://www.rt.com/news/389913-afghanistan-suicide-blast-ramadan/



> 18 killed in suicide blast in Afghanistan on 1st day of Ramadan
> 
> Published time: 27 May, 2017 07:45
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868336316089552896


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/two-bystanders-slain-portland-train-called-heroes-n765506



> The mayor of Portland, Oregon, said on Saturday that two men who were fatally stabbed after trying to intervene in a man using anti-Muslim and other "hate speech" aboard a train "died heroes."
> 
> "Two men lost their lives standing up to somebody spewing hateful words directed at Muslim passengers on an afternoon commuter train," Mayor Ted Wheeler said at an afternoon press conference. "These two men died heroes, as a result of a horrific act of racist violence."
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/two-bystanders-slain-portland-train-called-heroes-n765506


All he needed was a car and it would be just like an Islamic attack.

:wink


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868584106740899840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868611004455944192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868612649407442944


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> All he needed was a car and it would be just like an Islamic attack.
> 
> :wink


Also, from the killer's facebook page: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868585886354681856
He didn't support anyone but just hated everyone. 

Just another mentally deranged asshole... I feel bad for the victims as well as people he was harassing, but it sounds like this was a disgusting human overall and didn't actually have a motivating ideology.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> Also, from the killer's facebook page:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/868585886354681856
> ...


Oh dear, he's not a Trump supporter?

So this is why the Media is a little quiet on this guy? Now that doesn't seem very fair, how will they spin it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A schoolgirl was murdered by a fast food shop owner who joked that she had been "chopped up" and put into kebabs, a court was told yesterday.
> 
> The prosecution alleged at Preston Crown Court that Charlene Downes, 14, was killed by Iyad Albattikhi, 29, owner of a food shop in Blackpool, who had sex with her.
> Charlene was one of a number of young girls who visited an alleyway in the town to have sex with older men who worked in the fast food shops, Tim Holroyde QC, prosecuting, told the jury.
> ...


https://archive.fo/odAD6#selection-555.0-655.20


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Meanwhile, stupid ways to combat terrorism, Volume 45



> *Homeland Security Secretary John Kelly considering expanded laptop ban for international flights*
> 
> WASHINGTON — Homeland Security Secretary John Kelly said Sunday he's considering banning laptops from the passenger cabins of all international flights to and from the United States.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Seriously though, the last fucking thing I would want to do with my $1000 laptop is to put it in a checked bag where it can be handled poorly and have a much higher chance of it breaking than if I just held it on my own.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866617240468303872


> Six migrants attacked a 57-year-old German woman and her 93-year-old mother during robbery. Daughter was knocked out. Both daughter and mother are receiving medical attention.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A 54-year-old man and his 29-year-old son have been sentenced to a five-year prison for serious violence and rape against a 22-year-old man who had a relationship with the 54-year-old’s daughter in the Vestre Landsret in Aarhus. File photo.
> 
> A Danish man and his son were sentenced to five years in prison for kidnapping and honor raping his daughter’s boyfriend.
> 
> ...


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/05/muslim-father-honor-rapes-daoughters-boyfriend-two-hours/


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds to me like the father is a ******.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869208704020881408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869284316987228161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869290371657977856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869246868433367041


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The book, Talking About Terrorism, published weeks before the Manchester Arena atrocity, describes the indiscriminate mass murder of innocent members of the public as a “type of war”.
> 
> It tells primary age children that terrorists kill people because they believe they are being treated “unfairly and not shown respect”.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/810115/school-children-told-respect-killers-teaching-aid-talking-about-terrorism


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Can we talk about the American terrorist who stabbed innocent people? Or is he not allowed to be labeled a terrorist?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Shocked onlookers claim police carrying firearms rushed to the scene shortly after 6pm this evening.
> 
> A police operation took place in the city's Gobelins district as three men reportedly threatened to blow up a bus.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/618550/Paris-terror-police-bus-two-men-explosives-France-attack-fears



> German police have arrested a 17-year-old Syrian refugee who is accused of plotting a suicide attack in the capital Berlin, local authorities say. It was not immediately clear how advanced his alleged plot was. (more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/news/id5948


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The sources said that the Syrian and Russian fighter jets have been pounding ISIL's positions and movements East of the town of al-Salamiyah, destroying a large number of their positions.
> 
> In the meantime, the army units stormed ISIL's gathering centers in the village of al-Baqousiyeh East of al-Salamiyah, inflicting major casualties on the militants, the sources added.
> 
> ...


http://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13960310001454


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @BruiserKC @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869955664168316928
One day we will learn what his motives were!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> AT least 25 people have been injured – with fears Brits are among those hurt – after masked gunmen started shooting inside a resort in the capital of the Philippines.
> 
> Explosions were also heard at Resorts World Manila in Pasay City – as terrified witnesses said they saw guests jumping from the second floor of the hotel, Manila Times reported.
> 
> ...


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/3702217/manila-hotel-shooting-attack-philippines-pasay-city-resorts-world-latest-updates/


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> Can we talk about the American terrorist who stabbed innocent people? Or is he not allowed to be labeled a terrorist?


Sure. What do you want to talk about regarding the BernieBro who was already a violent criminal and apparently became more or less entirely unhinged thanks to multiple stays in prison? According to a friend of his from high school he wasn't racist or hateful in any way in high school, but after multiple incarcerations he hated pretty much everything.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @BruiserKC @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Neuron @virus21
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869955664168316928
> One day we will learn what his motives were!


Aloha Snackbar!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The court heard how Amer K. stabbed the mother of his three children in the chest and neck more than twenty times with a large kitchen knife, because he thought she wanted to divorce him.
> 
> "Then he takes the knife and plunges it into her chest, [penetrating] the pericardium and heart muscle. A second stab opens the left abdominal cavity. Nurettin B. then pulls out the ax. With the blunt side he hits her head, cracking her skull. Then he grabs the rope. On one end he ties a gibbet knot around her neck, then he ties the other end to the trailer hitch on [his car]... He races through the streets at 80 km/h [until] the rope breaks." — State Prosecutor Ann-Kristin Fröhlich, reconstructing the husband's actions.
> 
> ...


https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/10441/germany-muslim-honor-killings


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Sure. What do you want to talk about regarding the BernieBro who was already a violent criminal and apparently became more or less entirely unhinged thanks to multiple stays in prison? According to a friend of his from high school he wasn't racist or hateful in any way in high school, but after multiple incarcerations he hated pretty much everything.


So do you label him a terrorist?

If so, what were his motivations? 

Why are you bringing up his history of violence?

If you are bringing up his history of violence, then why is the history of violence of someone like Khalid Masood not brought up as an excuse or explanation for his crime?

On top of all that, why is his entire race, religion (if he has one or any other ideology he may adhere to) and society/community not under the media spot light?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Sixteen girls at a high school in Sweden were called racist after they complained about the recent sexual assaults by migrants.
> Fria Tider reported, via Religion of Peace:
> 
> Lecturer and journalist Joakim Lamotte has had enough. Now he has visited another school where young girls tell of how they are sexually assassinated by so-called refugee children.
> ...


http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/sweden-high-school-girls-called-racist-complaining-sexual-assault-migrants/
Because to hell with our young women



> German police have evacuated a rock music festival due to a massive terror threat.
> 
> A police statement statement said: “Due to a terrorist threat the police have advised us to interrupt the festival.
> 
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/terror-threat-80000-people-evacuated-from-german-music-festival/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...grants-replacing-locals-small-european-towns/



> German Media Promotes Migrants Replacing Ageing Locals in Small European Towns
> 
> German magazine Der Spiegel has begun a series of articles entitled “The New Arrivals” claiming in one piece that mass migration can revive declining birth rates in small Spanish towns.
> The German publication told the story of a Moroccan migrant from Tangier named Said al Ghoury who moved with his family to the small Spanish town of Visiedo with his family and claims he “rescued” the village from demographic decline.
> ...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> So do you label him a terrorist?
> 
> If so, what were his motivations?
> 
> ...


His act appears to have been spur of the moment, so no I wouldn't call it terrorism.

If a Muslim started yelling at people he thought were Jews then stabbed 3 people who told him to shut up I wouldn't call it terrorism either. A spur of the moment rage murder and a terrorist attack could spring from the same general area of shitty beliefs but definitions should not be stretched like rubber bands until they snap.

I brought up his history of violence because people with histories of violent behavior are likely to be violent again.

Khalid Masood's history of violence most likely does at least partially explain his engaging in more violent behavior including a terrorist attack. Excuse it? No.

Racism violent or not real or imagined perpetrated by whites is constantly under the media spot light. I don't know what reality you're living in if you think otherwise but it isn't this one.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...grants-replacing-locals-small-european-towns/


Stuff like this makes me face palm.

Want to fix birth rates? Stop taxing people for having children, give benefits for having children and spend the money you would on migrants on your own citizens.

You'd fix the problem in a decade if you give citizens free homes, benefits and schooling. But nope, that would be racist or some such nonsense, only non-citizens can be leeches.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> His act appears to have been spur of the moment, so no I wouldn't call it terrorism.
> 
> If a Muslim started yelling at people he thought were Jews then stabbed 3 people who told him to shut up I wouldn't call it terrorism either. A spur of the moment rage murder and a terrorist attack could spring from the same general area of shitty beliefs but definitions should not be stretched like rubber bands until they snap.
> 
> ...


I didn't bring up racist attacks, I asked you simply if you believe what this man did was terrorism, you said no.

From what I've read, it seems you believe Khalis Masood was a terrorist and yet there is no evidence of what is motivation was and he has a history of violence just like the man you are making excuses.

On top of all that, jus ta day before the Westminster attack, he held a knife to his friends throat and said he wanted blood. He did not mention any specific political involvement or his loyalty to any particular group.

So my point is, why is there one narrative for one type of person and another narrative for another type of person?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> Stuff like this makes me face palm.
> 
> Want to fix birth rates? Stop taxing people for having children, give benefits for having children and spend the money you would on migrants on your own citizens.
> 
> You'd fix the problem in a decade if you give citizens free homes, benefits and schooling. But nope, that would be racist or some such nonsense, only non-citizens can be leeches.


The West appears to be on a death march. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871310752468127748

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871247616083988480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871310019962318848


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4572680/Explosion-Brighton-Melbourne-followed-arrest.html

*Two men are dead and three police officers injured after a siege in Melbourne
The gunman called a TV newsroom to claim he was acting for 'IS and al-Qaeda'
He was shot dead by police in a hail of gunfire shortly after 6pm on Monday
Residents on Bay St, in the suburb of Brighton, were forced to run for their lives 
At 4.30pm a loud explosion rang out from inside block of serviced apartments 
Police arrived at the apartments and found a dead body lying on the foyer floor
A woman was held hostage by the suspected gunman inside an apartment
She escaped the scene uninjured with police now investigating terror links*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871737566520688644


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871839916761776129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871862810489180160


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wait a minute are you telling me muslims don't like jews

how could anyone ever believe such a thing

other than by not being blind and deaf


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Senior politicians drew criticism last night after inviting a representative from the Muslim Council of Britain to share a platform with them following the London Bridge attacks.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/khan-rudd-abbott-accused-of-sharing-platform-with-islamist/



> The only way to protect Poland from Islamic terror attacks is to not allow Muslims to migrate en masse, a British-born, senior MEP for the nation’s ruling party said on Monday.
> “When it comes to reducing the chances of Poland being hit by [Islamist] terror attacks, the only proven method is to not allow in Muslim migrants,” Ryszard Czarnecki told local radio after an attack in London on Saturday killed seven and injured at least 48 others.
> 
> Noting the children of Islamic immigrants have been responsible for a large number of ISIS-inspired attacks on European soil, the London-born Law and Justice (PiS) MEP said Poland is “learning from the mistakes” of other nations in the West, and so refuses to “open [its] doors to Islamic migrants.”
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/05/poland-importing-muslims-terror/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871841576330436608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871896328388870144


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

This is Germany now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The RCMP’s national security team and Toronto police are investigating after a woman was arrested and charged for threatening people with a knife at a Canadian Tire store in Toronto on Saturday.
> 
> Toronto police responded to a store in the Lawrence Avenue East and Markham Road area Saturday at 5:10 p.m.
> 
> ...


http://globalnews.ca/news/3506039/woman-isis-knife-attack-toronto-mall/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872213678736777216


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Karrien Stevens, who runs the nursery that the attack victim works at, has said: “A staff member was coming to work when three Asian girls came up behind her chanting the Koran.
> 
> “They pulled her to the ground, kicking and punching her. One of them got the knife out and cut her arm. They were shouting about Allah, that and the Koran.”
> 
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/nursery-teacher-stabbed-by-three-women-shouting-about-allah/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The only way to protect Poland from Islamic terror attacks is to not allow Muslims to migrate en masse. That is now the view of 71% of the people.
> 
> This is becoming the major issue in Poland and is at its core dispute with Brussels. As a reminder, Poland recently followed Hungary's lead in corralling migrants...
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-06-08/71-people-poland-want-ban-muslim-immigration


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

People may remember the three refugee boys who sexually assaulted a mentally disabled 5yo girl in Idaho. They admit their guilt and had recorded the assault on one of their phones. The parents of the victim aren't happy with the sentences given. That's all they can say. The judge has ordered everyone in the courtroom not to reveal the sentences or any details of the case.


> *Boys sentenced in sexual abuse of Twin Falls girl; family upset with punishment*
> The family of a girl who was sexually abused last June are still not satisfied with the sentences recently given to the boys who abused her, the family’s attorney said.
> 
> Mark Guerry said he’s unable to comment more specifically on the sentences after 5th District Magistrate Thomas Borresen again sealed the case and ordered the attorneys involved “to not discuss anything that was said or done.”
> ...





> *Police: Syrian refugee kills German psychologist in Saarbrücken*
> A Syrian man has stabbed and killed a Red Cross mental health counselor in the southwest German city of Saarbrücken, police said. The attacker and the psychologist allegedly got into an argument during a therapy session.
> 
> German authorities tracked down the suspect soon after the Wednesday attack, finding him only few hundred meters away from the scene of the crime in Saarbrücken. The man was immediately hospitalized for serious injuries, which appeared to be self-inflicted.
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Two men from Michigan and New York City were tasked by a terrorist organization with looking for potential terrorism targets in New York and Panama, U.S. authorities said Thursday as they announced the suspects' recent arrests.
> 
> Samer El Debek, 37, of Dearborn, Michigan, and Ali Kourani, 32, of the Bronx, were charged in Manhattan federal court with providing support to a terrorist organization. El Debek was arrested June 1 in Livonia, Michigan; Kourani was arrested the same day in the Bronx. Both men were being held in New York City after court appearances.
> 
> ...


http://www.whio.com/news/national/government-men-charged-with-plotting-terror-attacks/QA78XJl71hBpPtWoNL5koO/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871920731063558144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872745620506890240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872856887330471936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872857596755148800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872777418553118720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872898991989682176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872902526345064449


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ I doubt ISIS had anything to do with killing Chinese workers though even if they claimed it. 

Poor chinese have been slaughtered by the 100's by the Taliban as well as Pro-Balochi separatists for decades so it's probably one or the other. 

Balochi separatists kill Chinese workers because they are strictly anti-Punjabi and oppose infrastructure development which chinese are contracted to do because they believe that the Punjabis are stealing their resources. The Pakistani government has tried to keep the Balochi separatist movement under wraps so a lot of chinese killed are attributed to the Taliban.

SouthWest Pakistan is too deep and really impossible for IS (it's cut off from any real path to entry from the middle east and not developed enough to have internet recruitment + they'd have to get through Iran) to penetrate so my guess is that it's locals as they've been killing Chinese regularly during the development of South Balochistan and the Gawadar port.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Police have stated there is a security issue in the shopping centre and reports suggest a suspect package has been discovered by staff.
> 
> Fire crews and ambulances have arrived at the scene in west London, with all nearby roads sealed off or diverted.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/815551/Shoppers-evacuated-Ealing-Broadway-Shopping-Centre-lockdown-London-police


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Extremely interesting information, @Iconoclast--so glad you are around to spread such insights! :mark:

Very interesting. Well we do know that ISIS and the Taliban are now, and have been for about a year, on the same page after not digging each other at all. Common enemy and all that, one supposes.

The Forever War in Afghanistan continues.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...kills-2-american-soldiers-20170610-story.html



> 3 American soldiers killed, 1 wounded by Afghan soldier


http://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/12/world/asia/american-soldiers-afghanistan-roadside-bomb.html?_r=0


> Roadside Bomb Hits American Convoy in Afghanistan





> JALALABAD, Afghanistan — Three civilians were killed after a roadside bomb hit a convoy of American soldiers early Monday in Nangarhar Province, in eastern Afghanistan, according to Afghan officials in the area.
> 
> The United States military said that none of its personnel had been wounded. It added that though there was an exchange of gunfire after the bombing, it had received no official reports of civilian casualties.
> 
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A new report from the Swedish police lists eight additional areas as being “especially vulnerable," where it is more difficult for law enforcement and other emergency services to do their job.
> Read more
> © Caesar‘For our staff’s safety’: Sweden’s postal service limits mail delivery to ‘no-go’ migrant district
> In 2015, the Swedish police released a report describing 53 districts throughout the country as “vulnerable," and 15 listed as “especially vulnerable." Vulnerable areas are described as having high rates of crime and poverty where police face unique challenges and have to adapt their approach. These neighborhoods may also host violent religious extremism, and locals don’t report crime to police for fear of retribution.
> ...


https://www.rt.com/news/392009-eight-hoods-added-sweden-no-go-zone/



> Police reinforcements including at least 150 riot control officers have been drafted into Calais as UK-bound migrants set up burning roadblocks to stop lorries.
> They use the motorway obstructions to get lorries heading to England to stop, so they can climb aboard and hide until reaching their destination.
> The tactics have been used at least three times in as many weeks, with images shot in the early hours of June 9 showing rubble and branches piled up on the A16 in Calais.
> A Polish HGV driver who regularly travels between his home country and Britain posted a video of the incident online, and it shows gangs of mainly young men running along the busy road brandishing weapons and trying to climb into lorries.
> ...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@DesolationRow @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @InUtero @virus21 @The Dazzler @Goku @Seb

http://www.independent.co.uk/News/w...t-german-finance-minister-warns-a7077696.html



> As European countries grapple with growing public concern over immigration, political tensions are running high.
> 
> But hyperbolic political rhetoric reached a strange new peak this week when Germany’s finance minister Wolfgang Schäuble told a newspaper that closing the country’s borders would lead to inbreeding.
> 
> ...


Looks like we got our priorities wrong guys. We shouldn't worry about potential terrorist attacks or violence or rape coming from the importation of millions of migrants, let alone criticize the negative impact of forced integration or multiculturalism. No, we need those migrants to stop interbreeding! :lmao.

Though I will agree with one thing, the potential of Turkish women considering some that I know :homer.

Too bad that country is becoming increasingly authoritarian and that Erdogan wants it to be more of an Islamist/Theocratic state....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The Swedish word uppgivenhetssyndrom sounds like what it is: a syndrome in which kids have given up on life. That's what several hundred children and adolescents have done — literally checked out of the world for months or years. They go to bed and don't get up. They're unable to move, eat, drink, speak or respond. All of the victims of the disorder, sometimes called resignation syndrome, have been youngsters seeking asylum after a traumatic migration, mostly from former Soviet and Yugoslav states. And all of them live in Sweden.
> 
> Read the article from The New Yorker: The Trauma Of Facing Deportation
> Rachel Aviv, a staff writer at The New Yorker, described these children in the April 3, 2017, article "The Trauma of Facing Deportation."
> ...


http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/03/30/521958505/only-in-sweden-hundreds-of-refugee-children-gave-up-on-life
What type of horse shit is this?



> The revelation comes after the Commission said it would prepare penalties over refugee inaction for Poland, Hungary and the Czech Republic.
> 
> Dimitris Avramopoulos, European Commissioner for Migration, said: “Europe is not only about requesting funds or ensuring security”, but insisted that the move was “not a punishment” and the Commission could reverse its decision “if the governments reconsider their position”.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/817289/poland-fight-eu-penalty-european-commission-refusing-refugees-migrant-crisis



> Mayor of Rome, Virginia Raggi, has asked the Interior Ministry to consider a suspension of immigration into the city.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/mayor-of-rome-calls-for-a-suspension-of-migration-into-the-city/



> A sick yob has been sentenced to a year in prison after attacking a couple and their baby with a baseball bat, claiming he did it because he felt unwell because of Ramadan.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/man-blames-ramadan-for-armed-attack-on-couple-and-baby/



> n Islamic State fanatic emailed the Prime Minister's office threatening to "wage jihad" before being given a job guarding the Crossrail project, a court heard today.
> 
> Shamim Ahmed, 24, who once threatened to blow up a bookshop for selling the Charlie Hebdo magazine, wagged his finger at Judge John Bevan QC and warned him: "Give me 20 years, I will come out the enemy."
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/06/14/islamic-state-fanaticemailed-pms-office-threatening-wage-jihad/


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

L-DOPA said:


> @DesolationRow @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @InUtero @virus21 @The Dazzler @Goku @Seb
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/News/w...t-german-finance-minister-warns-a7077696.html
> 
> ...


Inbreeding? There are millions of ethnic Germans, this is a near impossibility, not to mention you're bringing in a culture that actually practices inbreeding in some cases. Good grief are German politicians fucking retards. Fucking inbreeding, seriously? Maybe if Germany was a tribe of 30 people.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

There seems to be a great deal of self-loathing amongst many Germans, I suspect due to that unpleasantness in the '40s.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't see how you guys can think inbreeding in Germany is impossible, the German leadership is very obviously extremely inbred. 

I wonder if that is what Schauble really thinks or if he is being forced to say that by Merkel and her circle, he is the only one in the German leadership who has previously appeared to have any intelligence.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> There seems to be a great deal of self-loathing amongst many Germans, I suspect due to that unpleasantness in the '40s.


Its been almost a century, they need to fucking get over it already.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That is perversely hilarious, @L-DOPA. The Europeans will bring in populations where inbreeding is comparatively rife to avoid inbreeding between natives! :lmao :sodone
@AryaDark @Beatles123 @CamillePunk @Iconoclast @Miss Sally


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875033134554894337

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875281040209838080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875296031344295937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875420111120855042

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875427221976088576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875435939681775616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875464246947086336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875426340941561856


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Russia are reporting that they've killed al-Baghdadi. The US will be FEWMIN if true.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Russia are reporting that they've killed al-Baghdadi. *The US will be FEWMIN if true.*


Mainly just CNN.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875633134678691842


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Russia are reporting that they've killed al-Baghdadi. The US will be FEWMIN if true.


Nah. The whole Russia/America alliance that the democrats are woefully against is partly because of Trump's anti-terrorism stance that makes us natural allies in the fight against ISIS. 

Obama's administration and his holdovers are fighting for the removal of Assad, while Trump originally said he wanted to ally with him against ISIS and also work with Russia. 

It's democrats+neo-con Repubs+ISIS+"rebels" vs Assad/Russia and Trump+Putin+Assad vs ISIS+"rebels" (who are the same kind of anti-government rebels neo-cons in the west have historically created in order to destablize local governments). 

You can see who's in the wrong here entirely.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm in favor of killing as many ISIS members as we can find.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> Nah. The whole Russia/America alliance that the democrats are woefully against is partly because of Trump's anti-terrorism stance that makes us natural allies in the fight against ISIS.
> 
> Obama's administration and his holdovers are fighting for the removal of Assad, while Trump originally said he wanted to ally with him against ISIS and also work with Russia.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm still not remotely convinced Trump isn't going to just jump on the "Assad must go" bandwagon. He's actually launched an attack on Syria, which is more than Obama ever did, although perhaps that was merely for show.

I do think Obama actually showed more resistance than most when it came to Syria. He's already seen what a stain Libya was going to be on his legacy and probably didn't want to leave office with another clusterfuck war that would be blamed on him - Remember he also sold an anti-war message before getting elected. Hillary would have for sure taken military action. 

This would be particularly hilarious as it would just destroy the "not actually fighting ISIS" narrative that the media is still trying to sell us with regards to Syria and Russia. You'd think that ship would have sailed when ISIS took down a Russian plane but alas they persist.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

4,000 more U.S. soldiers to Afghanistan, reportedly. 

Hope the increase in troops works but skepticism is beyond warranted.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah I'm still not remotely convinced Trump isn't going to just jump on the "Assad must go" bandwagon. He's actually launched an attack on Syria, which is more than Obama ever did, although perhaps that was merely for show.


Trump himself is in a "let others do the job" kind of mode right now. While temporarily that makes it seem like he's on the Anti-Assad bandwagon as good leaders tend to delegate first and set direction based on initial results (I hope this isn't just wishful thinking on my part), but I haven't seen him push the anti-Assad bandwagon as much as Obama ... and Hillary would've just been a total disaster on that front. She's a clear warhawk who I believe pushed Obama farther towards neo-con policies and therefore left us with the legacy of having to deal with a worsening Middle East situation than the one even Bush left for Obama. 

Trump himself seems to be stuck with the establishment agenda at this point - and not entirely willingly so. He needs to break out the strength that won him the election because his anti-war / anti-interventionalist agenda is part of what the electorate galvanized around. He can't shirk away from that. 



> I do think Obama actually showed more resistance than most when it came to Syria.


That's not true actually. Obama went all in against Assad .. like all-in ... He was the one that initiated the remove Assad policy which led to funding the "rebels" (basically a fringe group that used American money and propaganda to become stronger), sanctions against Russia as well as a worsening situation that basically allowed ISIS to take huge swaths of land in Syria. 

Obama and Hilldog are completely anti-Assad - and showed no restraint. 

Trump however - needs to. He needs to go back to his anti-interventionalist agenda. He's more hands off than Obama and wants to improve relations with Russia - but he can't because of the intentioal sabotage by the democrats. 

Basically, the entire Russia/Trump collusion propaganda is entire created by the democrats in order to continue Obama's anti-Russia and Assad removal policies. It keeps Trump from forming an alliance with Russia and working with Assad for fear of losing his hold over his own government. 

The democrats are basically creating a rebellion against Trump and it's working. 



> This would be particularly hilarious as it would just destroy the "not actually fighting ISIS" narrative that the media is still trying to sell us with regards to Syria and Russia. You'd think that ship would have sailed when ISIS took down a Russian plane but alas they persist.


The anti-Russia narrative since 2011 has been drummed up in order to create an enemy that doesn't actually exist anymore. Russia and America have no reason to be adversaries at this point, but they use the russophobia of the past in order to keep what should be a very strong anti-Islamist military bloc from forming ... I don't even know why anymore.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DesolationRow said:


> 4,000 more U.S. soldiers to Afghanistan, reportedly.
> 
> Hope the increase in troops works but skepticism is beyond warranted.


I think I'd go the Operation Arc Light route myself.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875664823446581248


> There is growing demand right across Europe from citizens who want a referendum on their countries membership of the European Union.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/surge-in-demand-across-europe-for-referendum-on-eu-membership/











> Catholics in the Spanish city of Granada struck back at what they described as a “provocative” decision to stage a Ramadan fast-breaking in front of a statue of the Virgin Mary, by arranging a mass public prayer at the same spot.
> "We are here because we can't allow that to happen. They can't do it in Granada. They can do so in their place, but not in the Jardines del Triunfo that has been ours for so long," a Catholic at the event told RT’s Ruptly video agency.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rt.com/news/392507-catholics-muslims-granada-conflict/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Haha @Jay Valero.

Still no great details on the man with the knife outside Parliament.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Italy’s migration reception system is buckling under intense pressure after the country sees a record 19% increase in the numbers which arrived in the same period last year.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/italys-infrastructure-buckling-under-huge-migrant-pressure/
How about you tell the EU to fuck off, we're not taking anymore



> The vast majority of Europeans disapprove of the European Union’s handling of the ‘refugee issue’, with a two-thirds unhappy with the disastrous open door approach taken by Brussels.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/66-of-europeans-unhappy-with-eus-handling-of-migrant-crisis/
Well no shit



> On 16 June, the police arrested the owner of a car filled with gas cylinders, parked in Chasse-sur-Rhone, in Isère. "Fourteen full gas cylinders were discovered in the vehicle, covered with a tarpaulin, without a priming device , " said the prefecture in a statement after the demining operations.
> Its owner, who "worked for some time in a company transporting goods such as gas cylinders" , was placed in custody and his wife, as part of an investigation on charges of "theft And association of criminals with a view to committing a crime, " said Jérôme Bourrier, public prosecutor in Vienna.
> The magistrate said he did have "at this time no evidence to put highlight an act of a terrorist nature" , in a statement to the media present on site, put online by the Dauphine Libere .
> Searches are underway at the couple's home, which resides in this commune located between Vienne and Lyon on the banks of the Rhone. The prosecutor did not want to comment on the "possible motives" and "reasons why the robbery" was committed.
> ...


http://www.lemonde.fr/police-justice/article/2017/06/16/une-voiture-garee-avec-14-bouteilles-de-gaz-en-isere_5146012_1653578.html


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Just a preview of the results one world govt would bring.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875737235370520577
CNN is literally ISIS


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

:wow @ that CNN tweet. 

The worst part is that in the article itself they're actually mentioning facts about how decimated ISIS are and are on the run. 

They know that most people don't read their entire article at all, so the headline and tweet is designed specifically to engineer the impression that this is a meaningless victory ... When in fact, their own article contradicts it. The even acknowledge that ISIS is everything to do with Islam :lmao 

But then they have this last paragraph:



> It's scarcely present any more, but the message still echoes for those who wish to hear it, that the righteous (as Adnani put it) "are always and forever victorious, since the battle of Noah and until Allah inherits the earth and those upon it."
> 
> In other words, it doesn't really matter how many Baghdadis are killed.


That last line isn't someone's quotation. It is written by the journalist himself. 

Which again sounds like a supportive, sympathetic recruitment message than something you'd expect to be written by an anti-ISIS western journalist. Sounds more like a convert ISIS terrorist writing this. He needs to be investigated and detained permanently. 

Horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

"Diversity is our strength" :aj3

Fucking piece of shit doesn't even give a shit about having confessed on live tv that his sons were throwing rocks at their neighbors. But of course, having a lack of remorse for personal actions is part of what barbarians do. And yet, the police has not jailed the piece of shit syrian boys. They weren't even detained and the police is investigating this as a racially motivated incident against the refugees :done

Canadians are fucked. Give it a few years and it'll be just like sweden.






This shit was absolutely unheard of when I was going to school in Canada. :damn


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I wouldn't mind "interogating" Faith Goldy.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jay Valero said:


> I wouldn't mind "interogating" Faith Goldy.


Too anorexic for me brah.

---






Canada has a rising Muslim violence problem in their schools and they're engaged in a mass effort to suppress the truth.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876065335073550336


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Observers have surmised that the real reason for the judge's leniency was that he feared his family might be subjected to retribution from the clan.
> 
> "In their concept of masculinity, only power and force matter; if someone is humane and civil, this is considered a weakness. In clan structures, in tribal culture everywhere in the world, ethics are confined to the clan itself. Everything outside the clan is enemy territory." — Ralph Ghadban, Lebanese-German political scientist and leading expert on Middle Eastern clans in Germany.
> 
> ...


https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/10543/germany-crime-gangs


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...ikely-killed/ar-BBCTsYH?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp



> Man rams police vehicle in Paris; attacker likely killed
> 
> PARIS (AP) — A man rammed his car into a police vehicle in Paris' Champs-Elysees shopping district Monday, prompting a fiery explosion, and was likely killed in the incident, authorities said. France's anti-terrorism prosecutor opened an investigation.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/18/world/asia/afghanistan-taliban-attack-paktia-province.html



> Taliban Attack Major Base in Eastern Afghanistan
> 
> 
> By ROD NORDLAND and FAHIM ABEDJUNE 18, 2017
> ...


Situation in Afghanistan is pitch-black bleak.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You don't say


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Aussie virtue signallers and their government also basically creating what I consider to be modern day refugee concentration camps with invisible walls and social barriers. A new class of sub-humans that are separate but equal ... Just another pressure cooker that will eventually explode. Not like they don't already have an army of unemployed welfare queens which is slowly starting to turn into an aimless mob on city streets in their desperation to find work that doesn't exist. 

I call this empathic Nazism .. a form of appeasement for votes that has no actual empathy behind it and is just a narcissistic circle jerk of assumed self-promoting medals of honor that they don't deserve.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The last remaining station in the troubled Järva area will most likely have to close, police sources have said, due to lack of staff.
> The police station in Kista is the only one still open in the Järva area, in which lie the suburbs of Rinkeby, Tensta, and Husby — migrant-dominated neighbourhoods classed by Sweden’s National Police Operations Department (NOA) as “vulnerable”.
> 
> According to police sources, the move to close the station has already begun, and there are no plans for it to be reopened. Officers who work at Kista station will be moved to police headquarters in Solna.
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/20/last-police-station-close-migrant-suburb/


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alleged terrorist stabbing at a Flint airport.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Just remember children facts are bad, M'kay.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877538368615137280


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Does Milican still make the belts for WWE? Trips is giving those things away like candy.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The 'gang war' plaguing Spital Hill continues to intensify as terrified residents believe another attack is imminent following yesterday's shooting. A man was taken to hospital with gunshot wounds in the latest altercation between rival Kurdish and Somalian gangs in the Burngreave area last night. The shooting was carried out by a rival gang 'in revenge' for a 17-year-old who was stabbed during a street fight on the street on Monday. Local residents have reported that the cause of the violence is an escalating "drug war" between rival Kurdish and Somalian young men. One resident, who did not wish to be named, said that the violence is a battle for territory with both gangs attempting to drive one another out of the area. He said: "A lot of people are thinking that this is just senseless violence but in reality this is territorial warfare between two rival gangs of two rival ethnic groups. "Apparently the drugs have gone up in price so they're trying to drive each other out. It's an economic thing. "This is the worst it can get when people are getting attacked. They are trying to get revenge on each other and everybody is saying you don't want to be caught in this. "If you look at Spital Hill, people are stood around different places and it's a ghost town. Everybody is scared in case they get caught up in the violence. Everyone in the community is scared." A Section 60 order has been put in place by police overnight, meaning extra stops and searches will be carried out on people in the area. Residents have complained that the drug problem in Spital Hill has intensified to such a degree that the gangs are dealing them and taking them in the open. One resident has warned that, despite extra police presence in the area following the violence, another revenge attack for Wednesday afternoon is imminent. He said: "The locals live in fear, the young people in the gangs come into the bars and exchange drugs. We can't go into the park because there are so many drug addicts there. "It's a drug war and the neighbourhood has become infested with drugs. It was just a matter of time before they turned on each other and now it's come to the surface. "People online are blaming the entire neighbourhood, calling us savages, but that's not fair. The real problem is deeper than that; it's a territorial drug war. "Another attack is imminent, it's a surprise nobody has been killed yet. An innocent bystander could have been killed last night and it's all for drugs."
> 
> Read more at: http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/terri...is-imminent-as-gang-war-intensifies-1-8610152


http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/terrified-residents-warn-another-spital-hill-attack-is-imminent-as-gang-war-intensifies-1-8610152



> Six countries are forming a new coalition in an effort to bolster the region’s security against the flood of “mass illegal immigration” from the Middle East and Africa.
> Defense ministers and officials from Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Slovenia, Austria, and Croatia met in Prague earlier this week to discuss the details of the Central European Defence Cooperation (CEDC) that will act as “the framework of civil-military cooperation” between the nations who seek to handle the on-going crisis in a markedly different manner than Brussels and other EU member states, such as Germany, Sweden and Italy.
> The Hungarian Ministry of Defense has released a statement addressing the meeting and developments titled, “Central Europe stands united against mass illegal migration.”
> 
> ...


https://www.infowars.com/central-european-nations-forming-new-anti-migrant-defense-coalition/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877746530119163905


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877812274400026624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877766568221982721

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877924057290690560


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Home World
> By Heat Street Staff | 6:53 am, June 23, 2017
> 
> READ MOREIMMIGRATIONFRANCE
> ...


https://heatst.com/world/france-forced-to-convert-hotels-into-accommodation-centers-for-asylum-seekers/



> Any time the European Union is involved in a story, you can bet it’s probably going to be gutter worthy. See European Union Says “Europe NEEDS More Migrants.” Yes Really… and European Union Plans to Fine Countries… For Refusing Refugees. But this time the league of freedom-hating Euro trash dialed down the crazy a bit and admitted something we’ve known all along…
> 
> EU diplomats today admitted that hardly any of the people arriving in Europe on boats are genuine refugees as they vowed to quicken up the rate of deportations for failed asylum seekers.
> Officials in Brussels said the newest wave of migration from North Africa was “clearly and manifestly about economic migrants” and said those people had no right to “enter European soil”.
> ...


https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/european-union-migrants-not-refugees/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> survey conducted by Pew Research Center shows that the 1.3 million asylum seekers that entered Europe in 2015 are overwhelmingly male– not widows and orphans as President Barack Obama claimed last year.
> 
> Pew’s research shows that four out of 10 refugees in Europe are young men, aged 18 to 34. Approximately three-fourths (73 percent) of refugees entering Europe in total were male, while 53 percent of all refugees were young adults between the ages of 18 and 34. Individuals hailing from war-torn countries making up a large portion of all refugees were also overwhelmingly male. Syrian refugees were 71 percent male, Iraqi refugees were slightly higher at 75 percent, while Afghan refugees were a remarkable 80 percent male. Refugees from these three countries made up over half of Europe’s refugees in 2015.
> 
> ...


http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/03/research-shows-refugees-entering-europe-are-not-scared-widows-and-orphans/


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877812274400026624
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877766568221982721
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877924057290690560


As I said before Africa is experiencing a massive population boom thanks to the WHO, constant food drops, the Religions there (Islam and Catholic) and the mistaken thought that more children = better financial security for the elderly.

200 million are expected to try and migrate to Europe due to economic and climate change. That's a rough estimate, the EU has begun paying African Governments to stem the tide of migrants but this may just end up like the Turkey deal and blow up in the EU's face. 

In 50 years the EU (Or what's left of it) will be begging other Nations for food and supplies to deal with the very people they cannot sustain. It's going to be very, very interesting to see what happens when the money and food stops flowing to Africa and the Mid East. I expect a massive global conflict.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @virus21; @L-DOPA

The real reason why western civilization is dying imo ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878797457382981632


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> As I said before Africa is experiencing a massive population boom thanks to the WHO, constant food drops, the Religions there (Islam and Catholic) and the mistaken thought that more children = better financial security for the elderly.
> 
> 200 million are expected to try and migrate to Europe due to economic and climate change. That's a rough estimate, the EU has begun paying African Governments to stem the tide of migrants but this may just end up like the Turkey deal and blow up in the EU's face.
> 
> In 50 years the EU (Or what's left of it) will be begging other Nations for food and supplies to deal with the very people they cannot sustain. It's going to be very, very interesting to see what happens when the money and food stops flowing to Africa and the Mid East. I expect a massive global conflict.





Iconoclast said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @virus21; @L-DOPA
> 
> The real reason why western civilization is dying imo ...
> 
> ...


Quite so, quite so. 

The West of the twenty-first century seems determined to prove the Biblical admonition, "Death is the wages of sin," most accurate, and in fact to a civilizational degree.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878762180828700672


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Andrej Babis, tipped to become the next Prime Minister of the Czech Republic, has backed the government’s decision to fight the European Union’s attempts to impose a compulsory migrant quota on the country.
> “The biggest added value of the European Union is the national identity of each country,” said the Slovakia-born businessman, who was Deputy Prime Minister and Finance Minister as leader of the junior party in a coalition led by the Social Democrats until recently.
> 
> “We have to fight for what our ancestors built here. If there will be more Muslims than Belgians in Brussels, that’s their problem. I don’t want that here. They won’t be telling us who should live here.”
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/27/czech-election-favourite-will-muslims-belgians-brussels-thats-problem-fight-ancestors-built/

East Europe smart, West Europe dumb


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Italy’s migrant welcome centers are in a state of “collapse” as huge waves of African migrants take advantage of the temperate climate to make the crossing from Libya to the Italian peninsula.
> On Tuesday, 8,500 African migrants are reaching Italian shores aboard 14 different ships, adding to the 5,000 who arrived on Monday. The massive arrivals have led local media as well as politicians to speak of an authentic immigrant “invasion” exceeding the country’s capacity of assimilation.
> 
> Officials reported on June 15 that more than 65,000 migrants had arrived since the beginning of the year, but that was prior to the latest influx. Figures for the year now stand at 73,380 migrants into Italy, or a rise of 14.42 percent over the same period in 2016, when then-record arrivals had reached 64,133.
> ...


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/27/italy-overwhelmed-as-13500-african-migrants-arrive-in-past-two-days/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @Neuron @Pratchett



virus21 said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/27/czech-election-favourite-will-muslims-belgians-brussels-thats-problem-fight-ancestors-built/
> 
> East Europe smart, West Europe dumb


The present contrast between the "two Europes" is highly instructive. It stands as such a fantastic display of fat, happy and complacent democratic liberalism meeting its decadent endgame and peoples whose most recent generations have endured major hardship and repression and who value their own people as organic collective, i.e., nations. 

Put another way, John Dewey's "new democratic man" has proven a vastly more successful ideological enterprise than Leon Trotsky's celebrated new "Communist man" per his _Literature and Revolution_.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879820233237831681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879856159829655552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879748269445873664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879633474357014528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879771588127858689


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Aydan Özoğuz, commissioner for immigration, refugees and integration, told the Financial Times that only a quarter to a third of the newcomers would enter the labour market over the next five years, and “for many others we will need up to 10”.
> 
> The Institute for Employment Research (IAB) found only 45 per cent of Syrian refugees in Germany have a school-leaving certificate and 23 per cent a college degree.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/820480/Germany-migrant-crisis-refugees-long-term-unemployment-benefits-Angela-Merkel


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/27/italy-overwhelmed-as-13500-african-migrants-arrive-in-past-two-days/


Just a question - why do you still insist on posting Breitbart when even most Right leaning people on here admit it's fake news with a capital F?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

virus21 said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017/06/27/czech-election-favourite-will-muslims-belgians-brussels-thats-problem-fight-ancestors-built/
> 
> East Europe smart, West Europe dumb


If I lived in one of the European countries that was being pressured to accept these Muslim hordes I'd be armed to the teeth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> An app has been launched in Paris warning people if they are in a so-called no-go zone and giving live alerts of sexual assaults.
> Dozens of people have already downloaded No-Go Zone, which is available on Google Play, and it currently has a rating of 4.3 out of 5.
> Its designers say the app is meant to let people know if they are in a dangerous area and allow them to avoid places in the French capital where they might be at risk of violence or crime.
> French police officers and security personnel stand guard at a security cordon around the Eiffel Tower	+1
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4647330/Paris-gets-app-warning-people-no-zone.html


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Italy has finally said enough is enough and threatened to close its ports to migrant rescue boats unless the EU offer more help.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/italy-well-close-the-ports-to-migrant-boats/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> Just a question - why do you still insist on posting Breitbart when even most Right leaning people on here admit it's fake news with a capital F?


Obvious right-wing bias is not the same as fake. Also, if you don't read a news outlet, how can you judge it for anything at all. That would be like trying to judge a wrestling match without even watching it. 

Fake news is what NYT, CNN, MSNBC, Huffpo and Buzzfeed engaged in with regards to the whole Russia collusion conspiracy theory and that was confirmed through dozens of retractions and even Comey coming right out and saying it during his hearing. 

Again, bias is not the same as fake ... I mean why have two different words if they mean the same thing ... but I don't expect simpletons to be able to make that distinction. 

I love when people who obviously reject reading anything from a particular outlet trying to comment on the overall nature of every story on that outlet.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880783872694386688


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A staggering 20,000 migrants have arrived in Italy this week, fuelling the debate on whether or not to close the ports to rescue boats.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/italy-more-than-20k-migrants-have-landed-this-week/#.WVZCXw8JXpo.twitter


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

> Italy is becoming increasingly frustrated at other countries refusing to resettle migrants and is backing EU sanctions against countries such as Poland and Hungary which have flatly refused to take in a single migrant.


fpalm

Why? They should be criticizing the welfare state of the northern European nations that are drawing these migrants into Europe in the first place. The fact that the Italian government hasn't deployed the fucking navy to put a halt to the invasion already implies that they're complicit in this. If anything, they should be buddying up to the V4 and going against Brussels.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Fuck yeah, Poland!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Goku @Iconoclast @Jay Valero @Miss Sally @Neuron @Pratchett @virus21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881321314371416064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881321899824992257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881171417823416320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881150425721864192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881324358291132416
The 85-year-old survived World War II to be murdered by an Islamist in his own country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881325006483050496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881218191309058048


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweden will very likely be the first European country to have civil unrest approaching the level of a civil war thanks to its retarded government's migration policies and general cuck nature.

They're building new police stations in areas like Rinkeby with bulletproof windows, metal-reinforced walls, and perimeter fences with barbed wire that may be electrified (that hasn't been decided yet). Those aren't police stations, they're military outposts in hostile territory.

Another problem in areas that have a lot of migrants is the police are actually refusing to drive their personal vehicles there or to use public transportation to get to work because it is simply too dangerous. They want the government to provide them with protected transport to and from the police stations. Insane. And what is even more insane is that it will almost certainly take rivers of blood running through the streets for the Swedish political parties to wise the fuck up.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I wonder if we could be in the embryonic stages of a third world war? Sweden, Germany, and France won't turn things around imo. It will be the eastern European countries and possibly a UK that pulls its head out against globalist Eurofags.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> I wonder if we could be in the embryonic stages of a third world war? Sweden, Germany, and France won't turn things around imo. It will be the eastern European countries and possibly a UK that pulls its head out against globalist Eurofags.


My thoughts exactly. Poland is already arming itself, Hungary is giving its citizens firearms and now it looks like the UK's citizens are forming a militia. If it does happen, it will be remarkably different then the last 2.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

not world war 3

a redux of 1848 maybe but this time the revolutionaries will be fighting for theocratic despotism instead of freedom


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

virus21 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Poland is already arming itself, Hungary is giving its citizens firearms and now it looks like the UK's citizens are forming a militia. If it does happen, it will be remarkably different then the last 2.





deepelemblues said:


> not world war 3
> 
> a redux of 1848 maybe but this time the revolutionaries will be fighting for theocratic despotism instead of freedom


Poor wording on my part, but I think the meaning is understood. Interesting thing is that Russia and America would be on the same side in the conflict. Merkel and her cronies seemed hellbent on turning Europe into a muslim state. Who will stand and fight, and who will go along quietly? Some of these lines are already being drawn.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

poland has one of the best-equipped armies in europe (over 1,000 tanks with about 1/4 being leopard 2A4 and 2A5 models bought from germany, 1/4 being heavily upgraded T-72s - the PT-91 - and 1/2 being less upgraded T-72s, and a large number of artillery pieces) because of russia. russia has better tanks but poland's are more than good enough to put a decent hurting on russian armor and hold the line until the americans showed up. 

they're not interested in being occupied by the red army ever again


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881218191309058048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881185885735276546
Europe is fast turning into the Middle East. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...m-centre-told-prosecuted-carrying-weapon.html



> Danish 17-year-old girl who used a pepper spray to fight off a rapist near migrant asylum centre is told SHE will be prosecuted for carrying the weapon
> 
> A Danish teenager who was sexually assaulted near a migrant asylum centre has been told she will be prosecuted after using pepper spray to fend off her attacker.
> The 17-year-old told police she was targeted in the coastal town of Sonderborg by an English-speaking man, who knocked her to the ground and tried to undress her.
> But she managed to prevent the man from attacking her further by spraying the substance at him.


I'm 100% ok with bringing in poor white refugees from Europe to America.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Meanwhile in France...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879227241456185344


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Iconoclast said:


> Meanwhile in France...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879227241456185344












Once upon a time it seemed like a work of fantasy.


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

Iconoclast said:


> Meanwhile in France...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879227241456185344


Look at this. Imagine how utterly terrified you would be having to go through all this as a truck driver. Ridiculous that this is allowed to go on.

And they're calling people racists and xenophobes because they don't want this bullshit happening in their countries. You couldn't make it up.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

virus21 said:


>


As important a video as any to watch, @AryaDark @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Iconcoclast @L-DOPA @Miss Sally @Pratchett 

Westerners' ancestors threw back Islamic invasions and preserved their societies so that these morally crippled louts can throw it all away.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

The EU has been trying to control Poland and friends for a while now, basically saying Poland cannot do anything without the EU.

This is rather stupid and ignorant on the EU's part and they are pretty much ensuring their front line against Russia sours on their relationship with the EU.

What many people don't get, especially in the West about Eastern Europe is that for centuries they were invaded, enslaved, humiliated and forced to deal with Islamic and hostile invasions on their own. 

Eastern Europe has a far darker history than most of these places the "Left" wants us to feel sorry for, much like the Mid East and unlike the Mid East in many conflicts, Eastern Europe didn't suffer this because of self-inflicted tribal Religious nonsense. Though it seems history only matters if we're talking about non-Europeans and not the Europeans who have suffered the most.

There's a reason why Poland and others are resisting the EU and the mass migration, because they've lived through this for centuries and now that they have some semblance of peace, are NOT going to give it up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881802040418205697


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

virus21 said:


>


Dat anti-colonialism. I think I'm gonna start demanding reparations from Italians for the Romans having forced my ancestors to come out of the forests and put their clothes on. Those bastards. I'm still feeling the oppression millennia later. :sad:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Fucking evil colonialism. Taught me how to speak english because my parents just HAD to send me to the best school in the country which just happened to be built by the british because even 50 years after the Brits left Pakis weren't able to build anything of their own. Fucking colonialism. Trash.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Captain Edd @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @virus21

Whole story here: http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...italy-border/ar-BBDGXlk?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp



> Austria ready to deploy army at Italy border
> 
> Austria will "very soon" impose border checks and deploy soldiers on its frontier with Italy if the influx of migrants across the Mediterranean does not slow, Vienna's defence minister was quoted as saying Monday.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

That Lauren Southern video is extremely important, what she is talking about could literally shape the future of Europe for the next century if nothing is done about it.

@DesolationRow @virus21 @The Dazzler @Seb @CamillePunk @Miss Sally @Iconoclast @CJ;

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...abia-isis-security-intelligence-a7822121.html



> Theresa May has been accused of burying a report about Saudi Arabian funding of Islamist extremism in the UK for fear it may damage relations with their ally.
> 
> The report, which was originally commissioned by David Cameron in January last year, was due to be completed by last Easter and is believed to have been in Ms May’s possession for at least six months.
> 
> ...


I'm getting absolutely sick and tired of western governments protecting Saudi Arabia over their funding of terrorism, extremist mosques and their genocide of Yemen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @CamillePunk @Captain Edd @The Dazzler @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @virus21
> 
> Whole story here: http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...italy-border/ar-BBDGXlk?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp


Mark my words, a war in Europe is going to happen over this.




> A new survey conducted by Ipsos Mori has revealed some staggering insights into how the French view Islam, society and migration in general.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/60-believe-islam-is-incompatible-with-french-society/


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881802040418205697


This makes me laugh because people think the wall/increased border security to keep out drug runners, cartel violence is dumb or racist yet now people want walls around important sites etc. I thought walls didn't work?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Miss Sally said:


> This makes me laugh because people think the wall/increased border security to keep out drug runners, cartel violence is dumb or racist yet now people want walls around important sites etc. I thought walls didn't work?


Clearly, they value the All England Club more than they value the average English citizen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> Clearly, they value the All England Club more than they value the average English citizen.


Rich peoples needs are more important then those of the peasants.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

virus21 said:


> Rich peoples needs are more important then those of the peasants.


Let them eat cake! Or....something.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> This makes me laugh because people think the wall/increased border security to keep out drug runners, cartel violence is dumb or racist yet now people want walls around important sites etc. I thought walls didn't work?


The application of the concept of walls not working is curiously distributed, isn't it? :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Walls to keep out drugs is definitely still dumb. It's total waste of time and money.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its all to protect the breads and circuses system


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The story about the Danish girl being prosecuted pisses me off a lot. It's a technical crime but not something that should ever be prosecuted. If I had a case like that come to me I'm dismissing that shit instantly.

I actually try to do that with as many illegal gun cases as I can when the gun owner isn't committing a crime when possessing the gun.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881802040418205697


Gotta stop those ball steal gnomes somehow :hutz


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @virus21; @TheNightmanCometh

The modern west described in two pictures


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Iconoclast said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @virus21; @TheNightmanCometh
> 
> The modern west described in two pictures


That's insane! But it's all part of the plan. Create instability in the Western world in order to give power to globalism and the United Nations as a world-wide governmental organization, i.e. a one world government.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheNightmanCometh said:


> That's insane! But it's all part of the plan. Create instability in the Western world in order to give power to globalism and the United Nations as a world-wide governmental organization, i.e. a one world government.


I see the one world government argument from a different perspective. I think it's a genuine desire coming from a good place and isn't innately malicious nor full of mustache twirling secret society elites. 

One word government is a terrible idea in practice and a few can see it. The steps being taken to implement it are obviously horrifying. 

But innately this idea like all before it have come from a place of good intentions. There is no such thing as pure evil and malice in the world imo. Just a lot of terrible ideas with one world government being the worst.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Iconoclast said:


> I see the one world government argument from a different perspective. I think it's a genuine desire coming from a good place and isn't innately malicious nor full of mustache twirling secret society elites.
> 
> One word government is a terrible idea in practice and a few can see it. The steps being taken to implement it are obviously horrifying.
> 
> But innately this idea like all before it have come from a place of good intentions. There is no such thing as pure evil and malice in the world imo. Just a lot of terrible ideas with one world government being the worst.


What you're saying reminds me of a famous proverb...

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"

One world government is the perfect example of this.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> @DesolationRow; @Miss Sally; @CamillePunk; @virus21; @TheNightmanCometh
> 
> The modern west described in two pictures


Truly a great time for Women in Europe. Viva La Femme!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> By changing the constitution, the Swedish government wants to prohibit websites that reveal the ethnicity of convicted criminals, Fria Tider reports.
> 
> It is through a change in the Freedom of the press and the freedom of expression Act that Stefan Löfven and his government want to prohibit popular Swedish sites such as Lexbase and Fria Tider, referring to the fact that they contain "sensitive personal data." Neither alternative media nor any of the sites are explicitly mentioned in the bill, but the company behind Lexbase, Verifiera AB, is one of the referral bodies.
> 
> ...


http://speisa.com/modules/articles/index.php/item.3907/sweden-to-ban-alternative-media.html


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Iconoclast said:


> But innately this idea like all before it have come from a place of good intentions. There is no such thing as pure evil and malice in the world imo. Just a lot of terrible ideas with one world government being the worst.


Brings to my mind a quote from the gawd, Sam Neil, in Jurassic Park 3.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

There is nothing benevolent about the desire behind globalism. It's an effort by the elites to get their jackbooted heel on the necks of everyone that doesn't believe as they do or act as they want them to. The Bilderberg group, the Rothschilds, and/or the international deep state can go fuck themselves.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> There is nothing benevolent about the desire behind globalism. It's an effort by the elites to get their jackbooted heel on the necks of everyone that doesn't believe as they do or act as they want them to. The Bilderberg group, the Rothschilds, and/or the international deep state can go fuck themselves.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

@DesolationRow @Iconoclast @Miss Sally @L-DOPA 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883063632233455616
From the promo article:



> In Britain, where cousin marriage has been legal for over 400 years, first-cousin marriage is one of the last taboos, often viewed on a par with incest. However, in one community – British Pakistanis – 55 per cent of young people marry their first cousin. And in Bradford, where Hiba comes from, that figure is an astonishing 70 per cent.


Absolutely shocked they'd publicly post this information. :lol These are the figures for the ones who have come to the west and supposedly assimilated. Just imagine how bad the inbreeding is over in the countries they came from.

Pretty alarming to see the BBC trying to normalize backwoods practices that our civilization is far beyond, but this is what happens when you import backwards cultures and are too non-racist to call a spade a spade.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

OH FFS. EVEN IN PAKISTAN THE EDUCATED ARE TRYING TO PUT AN END TO THIS BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING INBREEDING AND DISGUSTING!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Pro-open borders activists, George and Amal Clooney, are planning to leave the UK because they don’t feel safe after the recent spate of terror attacks, according to a family insider.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/pro-open-border-clooneys-leaving-uk-amid-terror-fears/#.WV4grt1SOZ8.twitter


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> OH FFS. EVEN IN PAKISTAN THE EDUCATED ARE TRYING TO PUT AN END TO THIS BECAUSE IT'S FUCKING INBREEDING AND DISGUSTING!


Can't blame that chick's cousin though, I mean look at her. :kobe6

but yeah omg gross etc


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Can't blame that chick's cousin though, I mean look at her. :kobe6
> 
> but yeah omg gross etc


Judging as a Paki who's seen and been with hotter Pakis, she's a 7/10 :Shrug

But yeah, when you wanna inbreed in the UK your options are limited so just gotta pick one from the flock.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> Judging as a Paki who's seen and been with hotter Pakis, she's a 7/10 :Shrug
> 
> But yeah, when you wanna inbreed in the UK your options are limited so just gotta pick one from the flock.


I assume you thought the ones you've been with are hotter due to a phenomenon known as genetic sexual attraction.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

It seems that Lauren Southern and some people with her were stalked by antifa at the G20. Not fun stalking either. And, a couple of guys with her also got beat up by antifa. Scary stuff.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Also, why are identitarians considered bad?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884153305173241856
RIP George Clooney's asshole


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit: Old video. Sorry


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> France announced an “action plan” Wednesday to “systematically” deport illegal economic migrants and cut the processing time for asylum requests.
> 
> President Emmanuel Macron has described the French migrant system as “completely overwhelmed” with 40 percent of asylum seekers living on the streets. The country received 85,000 asylum requests in 2016, which has flooded parts of the country with homeless migrants.
> 
> ...


http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/12/france-unveils-plan-to-systematically-deport-illegal-migrants/
Wait, this is Macron that is allowing this to happen?????


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> ne of the hallmarks of jihadists is their grotesque savagery against women. The classic Hollywood picture of a jihadist as a pure, pious young Muslim man is largely nonsense. The reality is far more brutish. The tales of sex slavery in ISIS-held Iraq and Syria should chill thinking people to the bone. During my own time in Iraq, al-Qaeda terrorists were known for systematically raping women as part of an effort to shame them into becoming suicide bombers. After brutal gang rapes, they were told that the only way they could “redeem” their allegedly lost honor was to strap a bomb on their broken bodies and blow themselves up at restaurants, checkpoints, and hospitals. It was pure evil. Also striking was the nonchalance and fearlessness of the most hardened jihadists after their capture by Americans. By the end of my deployment, I could almost predict whether we’d snagged a committed jihadist by his attitude in detention. Al-Qaeda leaders would often laugh, act like they were on vacation, and sometimes attempt to engage their captors in casual conversation. I’ll never forget the arrogant confidence of an Oxford English-speaking leader of an al-Qaeda rape ring. They knew they were safe, and they gloried in their invulnerability. It’s against this backdrop — savage treatment of women and contempt for Western justice — that I read with alarm a stunning report on “Europe’s Afghan crime wave.” The piece is notable not just for its content, but for its author. Cheryl Benard has worked sympathetically with refugees and was a subject-matter expert at the RAND corporation. In other words, this piece isn’t from the anti-Muslim fever swamps but from the heart of the elite national-security establishment. Her thesis is simple: European nations are grappling with a wave of vicious immigrant attacks against women, and the attackers are coming disproportionately from Afghanistan. The stories are horrifying, sometimes involving attacks in broad daylight and in public spaces like parks, trains, and train stations. Read these stories and try to imagine them happening here: Trump joins Macron for Paris Bastille Day parade 00:10 00:59 In one recent case that raised a huge public outcry, a woman was out for a walk in a park on an elevation above the Danube. With her she had her two children, a toddler plus her infant in a baby carriage. Out of the blue, an Afghan refugee leapt at her, threw her down, bit her, strangled her and attempted to rape her. In the struggle, the baby carriage went careening towards the embankment and the infant almost plunged into the river below. With her second child looking on aghast, the woman valiantly fought off her assailant, ripping the hood off his jacket, which later made it possible for an Austrian police dog to track him down. Or take these stories, from an Austrian daily newspaper: Front page: Afghan (eighteen) attacks young woman at Danube Festival. “Once again there has been an attempted rape by an Afghan. A twenty-one-year-old Slovak tourist was mobbed and groped by a group of men. She managed to get away, but was pursued by one of them, an Afghan asylum seeker who caught her and dragged her into the bushes. Nearby plainclothes policemen noticed the struggle and intervened to prevent the rape at the last moment.” Page ten: “A twenty-five-year-old Afghan attempted to rape a young woman who was sitting in the sun in the park. Four courageous passersby dragged the man off the victim and held him until the police arrived.” Page twelve: “Two Afghans have been sentenced for attempting to rape a woman on a train in Graz. The men, who live in an asylum seekers’ residence, first insulted the young woman with obscene verbal remarks before attacking her. When she screamed for help, passengers from other parts of the train rushed to her aid.” Compounding the horror, she describes how authorities covered up or minimized the worst atrocities: It became clear that the authorities had known about, and for political reasons had deliberately covered up, large-scale incidences of sexual assault by migrants. For example, a gang of fifty Afghans who terrorized women in the neighborhood of the Linz train station had been brushed off by a government official with the remark that this was an unfortunate consequence of bad weather, and that once summer came the young men would disperse into the public parks and no longer move in such a large, menacing pack. The public was not amused. Benard concentrates on Austria, but these stories are being repeated across Europe. Moreover, these disproportionately Afghan attackers display breathtaking contempt for the law. Old men with gray hair will claim to be minors. They ruthlessly exploit welfare systems, due process, and Western norms to not just attack women but to suck all the resources they can from their increasingly angry and frustrated hosts. Apologists try to offer absurd explanations for the crime wave, claiming alcohol abuse (an excuse sometimes offered by the refugees themselves), culture clashes, and the alleged inability of fundamentalist men to control themselves when exposed to the actual female form. All of them fail. Human beings are not that animalistic. A few beers don’t transform men into wild animals. Nor does the sight of a young mom’s bare arms. Benard, instead posits a different and far more disturbing explanation: This brings us to a third, more compelling and quite disturbing theory — the one that my Afghan friend, the court translator, puts forward. On the basis of his hundreds of interactions with these young men in his professional capacity over the past several years, he believes to have discovered that they are motivated by a deep and abiding contempt for Western civilization. To them, Europeans are the enemy, and their women are legitimate spoils, as are all the other things one can take from them: housing, money, passports. This explanation, in fact, rings true with jihadist theology and practice. Sex slaves represent “spoils,” as does the wealth of conquered regions. It’s a return to the plunder of the medieval past. The gentle Europeans give them nothing to fear, so jihadists live as they wish, taking what they want. Benard ends her piece with a disturbing observation. Many of these Afghan men are products of American-funded education, grown up in an American-influenced nation. She calls these men “ours.” It’s a challenging point, but she’s wrong to say that we’ve been “the dominant influence and paymaster in Afghan society.” Paymaster, yes. Influence, no. Talk to virtually any veteran of the Afghan war, and he’ll tell you — we’ve barely touched the underlying culture, and the line between outright enemy and oppressed refugee is very blurry indeed. America has friends in Afghanistan, to be sure, but it’s also full of enemies who hate America and the West. Never forget that it was and is fertile ground for Taliban extremism. It’s simply a mistake for anyone to think that the fact that someone “flees” a jihadist nation is at all relevant to their views about jihad or their regard for Western civilization. So far, the United States has been fortunate. In large part because of the vast ocean that separates us from the Middle East, our refugee influx has never been more than a trickle compared with the surges that overwhelmed Europe after the rise of ISIS. Would the Obama administration have had the will to turn away a million men and women if they somehow washed up on our shores? But as the political battle over immigration and refugees continues to rage, Benard’s story is a vital reminder that jihad is the product of a culture that isn’t confined to the soil of a place. When enemies move, they bring their hatred to new lands. What’s the solution? Benard calls for rigorous screening that reads a bit like the oft-maligned “extreme vetting” that Trump rightly promises. She also has a challenge for the Left: Finally, the Left has to do a bit of hard thinking. It’s fine to be warm, fuzzy and sentimental about strangers arriving on your shores, but let’s also spare some warm, fuzzy and sentimental thoughts for our own values, freedoms and lifestyle. Girls and women should continue to feel safe in public spaces, be able to attend festivals, wear clothing appropriate to the weather and their own liking, travel on trains, go to the park, walk their dogs and live their lives. This is a wonderful Western achievement, and one that is worth defending. In the aftermath of sexual assaults in Cologne, Stuttgart, and Hamburg at the end of 2015, my colleague Andrew McCarthy coined the term “rape jihad” to describe the systematic, large-scale, and public attacks on women at the hands of Muslim migrants. It’s a reminder that jihad — even violent jihad — is about more than car bombs, random stabbings, or nightclub shootings. It’s also manifested through a ground-up assault on Western values, taking advantage of Western sympathies, to create fear and confusion. Europe is teaching America a sad lesson. Our compassion must never make us fools.
> 
> Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/449526/afghan-refugees-rape-jihad-europe


http://www.nationalreview.com/article/449526/afghan-refugees-rape-jihad-europe


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

virus21 said:


> http://dailycaller.com/2017/07/12/france-unveils-plan-to-systematically-deport-illegal-migrants/
> Wait, this is Macron that is allowing this to happen?????


I remember he said he believed in the refugee system but maybe he's being more practical about it instead of blindly trying to cram in as many people as possible?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A German town's summer fair turned violent over the weekend, with multiple sexual assaults reported. A group of youths also attacked visitors and officers, with police stating that many of the offenders were migrants.
> The violence occurred while residents of Schorndorf in the southern German state of Baden-Wuerttemberg celebrated the town's weeklong fair, referred to as Volksfest (People's Festival).
> 
> Read more
> ...


https://www.rt.com/news/396546-german-fair-violence-migrants/


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@Iconoclast @DesolationRow @virus21 @Miss Sally @CamillePunk @InUtero


http://www.dailywire.com/news/18685..._content=062316-news&utm_campaign=benshapiro#



> Justin Trudeau’s glossy exterior often distracts us from his unapologetic moral bankruptcy. By all metrics, he should be the laughingstock of the entire world. An elitist showman, the boy with the silver spoon in his mouth has gone from teaching yoga to offering sycophantic eulogies to the likes of Fidel Castro, the Cuban dictator who filled his coffers with blood money forcibly seized from his own people under the banner of communism.
> 
> The problem is Trudeau’s far-left pathology is only getting worse.
> 
> ...


There are no words to describe how insidious this is.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Canada is the Saudia Arabia of the West at least with respect to how cultishly they worship their welfare state.

Liberalism there is literally religious and like a cult. Their social welfare mindset it indoctrinated into kids as early as kindergarten and is pretty much an unquestionable dogma by the time they're adults. 

It's only going to get progressively worse. 

I loathe Canada at this point and Trudeau is just making me hate it more and more.






This sheer ignorance on display by Canadians in this video is absolutely horrifying ... Collectively the Trudeau generation has to be the dumbest generation in the history of mankind. You'd have to go back to the middle ages to find this level of collective ignorance within western society.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

NVM.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A most maddening story indeed, @L-DOPA. Truly terrible. Disgusting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887665978045341697


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> Canada is the Saudia Arabia of the West at least with respect to how cultishly they worship their welfare state.
> 
> Liberalism there is literally religious and like a cult. Their social welfare mindset it indoctrinated into kids as early as kindergarten and is pretty much an unquestionable dogma by the time they're adults.
> 
> ...


:trump4 should inform Pretty Boy that it considers his payout to be state sponsorship of terrorism and the invasion is impending 

We're gonna blow up Prince Edward Island before going on to bomb Ontario!

But seriously the instant this despicable payoff to a murdering scum terrorist was announced the Canadian ambassador should have been given his persona non grata notification and told you won't be coming back until your shitstain cuck government takes the money back from the murdering terrorist scum and formally apologizes to the family of Christopher Speer for being a bunch of shitstained cucks

This is unacceptable bullshit from an "ally" and a "friend." Fucking muppet molester Pretty Boy, go visit your daddy's grave in Santiago and stay there. We need to go back to late Victorian diplomacy where if you pulled nonsense like this this shit got real real real fast


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> :trump4 should inform Pretty Boy that it considers his payout to be state sponsorship of terrorism and the invasion is impending
> 
> We're gonna blow up Prince Edward Island before going on to bomb Ontario!


Apparently the belief amongst even the more educated Canadians is that the payout to a convicted terrorist is the same as a payout to a man who was wrongfully accused of terrorism without evidence. 

That country really is going to the shitter and it's not the leaders, but the people that are taking it there collectively.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> Apparently the belief amongst even the more educated Canadians is that the payout to a convicted terrorist is the same as a payout to a man who was wrongfully accused of terrorism without evidence.
> 
> That country really is going to the shitter and it's not the leaders, but the people that are taking it there collectively.


Inform Pretty Boy that intelligence sharing about terrorist threats to Canada is done with until America gets satisfaction, and let him know that if he wants to escalate things more in response, America is just fine with going down that road. 

Canada and Western Europe would do well to be reminded of just how large the disparity in power is between themselves and the United States


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A video captures the horrifying moment a young man is almost killed when a car plows into a group of youths fighting in a west London street.
> CCTV footage shows a group of young men fighting in the middle of a street with what appear to be knives and furniture.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.rt.com/uk/396828-car-crash-gang-video/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887796766577446912


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The number of cases filed by asylum seekers challenging the decisions of immigration authorities in German courts has brought the legal system to the brink of collapse, a top German judge has warned in an interview.
> The sheer number of cases filed has overwhelmed the civil courts of the country, said Robert Seegmuller, chairman of the Association of German Administrative Law Judges while speaking to the publishing house Redaktionsnetzwerk Deutschland (RND).
> 
> “The situation is dramatic for administrative courts,” Seegmuller told RND. “We are now completely stretched to our limits.”
> ...


https://www.rt.com/news/397014-german-courts-overwhelmed-refugees/


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

virus21 said:


> https://www.rt.com/news/397014-german-courts-overwhelmed-refugees/


Hopefully Italy does what it plans to and start funneling the migrants into Germany. I think it would be hilarious.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Europe to Islam:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

World War 3, World War 3



> ustria has deployed armoured vehicles close to its border with Italy and will send up to 750 soldiers to block any migrants trying to head north, the government announced.
> 
> The move reflects deep concern in Vienna and elsewhere in Europe over the huge number of asylum seekers who continue to cross the Mediterranean from Libya – so far this year more than 85,000 have been rescued and brought to Italy.
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/07/04/austria-send-troops-armoured-vehicles-border-italy-block-migrants/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888888494046752769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888793232670326784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889032711373033472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889040359174615040


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@DesolationRow @CamillePunk @virus21 @Miss Sally @Iconoclast

This is a BIG story which will really shape the future of Europe and the EU as we know it if it's enforced: https://www.yahoo.com/news/eu-court-rejects-apos-open-113428732.html



> In a ruling which could have far-reaching consequences for how the European Union deals with migrants in future, the European Court of Justice on Wednesday upheld the right of member states to deport asylum-seekers to the first EU country they enter.
> 
> The ruling amounted to an effective rejection of Angela Merkel’s controversial “open-door” refugee policy, which saw more than one million asylum-seekers flood into Germany.
> 
> ...


This has extremely interesting and far reaching consequences. This is good news for Western Europe provided we actually get our shit together and stop importing so many damn migrants, something Germany and France are unlikely to do but with the UK leaving the EU and not adhering to the free movement of people by March 2019, we may just have a chance to weather the storm.

This however has terrible consequences for Italy, Greece and the Eastern Bloc. They don't have nearly as much resources as the countries I have already listed and certainly cannot cope with the numbers. This may increase tensions in the EU and move the organization closer to being broken up.

Let's hope countries like Poland, Hungary and Slovakia as well as the others I have mentioned stand strong on this issue.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

What are the consequences for the member states of the EU who don't want to replace their populations with lower IQ, culturally backwards people to band together and forcibly remove/reject all of these migrants? What could the EU do, realistically?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

deepelemblues said:


> :trump4 should inform Pretty Boy that it considers his payout to be state sponsorship of terrorism and the invasion is impending
> 
> We're gonna blow up Prince Edward Island before going on to bomb Ontario!
> 
> ...


I agree with the state sponsored terrorism and have said as much. But back the fuck off PEI. I like their mussels.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A most fascinating case, @L-DOPA. It would appear that the fate of Europe herself may hang in the balance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890572168936947715

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890560179737112576


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow; @CamillePunk; @L-DOPA; @Miss Sally; @virus21; @Vic Capri; @TheNightmanCometh; @draykorinee; 

This is probably the best update you guys will ever read on the global terror threat as of today. 

https://pjmedia.com/homeland-securi...world-about-19000-isis-fighters-on-the-loose/



> U.S. Warns the World about 19,000 ISIS Fighters on the Loose
> 
> ISIS may be under pressure in Syria and Iraq, but that may mean greater threats outside the immediate combat zone, which has fueled worries by Western officials. As a result, the United States has compiled a list that it's circulating to other countries of 19,000 ISIS foreign fighters presumed to be on the loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

19k + terrorists flooding into Europe will be a big problem, as I mentioned before as ISIS loses ground they'll head to Europe where they don't need to worry about Jets dropping bombs or dealing with an actual military force.

This problem is also compounded by the fact in the UK alone there are thousands of radicalized people. 

With 75%+ of the "refugees" being military aged men and about half being non-syrian we can assume these men will be targets for terrorist recruitment. No jobs, no skill and lots of time make for a fairly bad situation.

If we look at the Libya problem it's not just ISIS coming from the Mid East but also allies of ISIS coming in with the constant flow of African migrants who are smuggled in by human traffickers and by NGOs who wish to hide the fact they're basically smuggling in people themselves.

Loads of weapons have been seized in Europe and I highly doubt they'll stop the flow seeing how they cannot even stop the flow of people on makeshift boats.

ISIS hasn't stopped it's goal of a Global Caliphate so it's not just non-europeans who will be targets but europeans themselves for recruitment. Given the state of things this could be a large problem in the near future.

The Saudi Arabia problem also makes this even more tricky, they and other rich Arab states do not take in refugees and fund terrorism and the building of Mosques which radicalize people. Something Europe has been letting go on. Money and no end to hate preaching will see terrorism become a very real threat. In fact these rich states may fund turmoil just to keep up the migration into Europe.

The Turkish problem, it's been proven that Turkish fanatics and loyalists are rife in Europe, Turkey is sitting on a powder keg of migrants eager to make their way into Europe. The Turks have made no effort to hide their Islamist leanings and hold Europe in a very bad spot.

All in all it should be interesting to see how Europe looks in 5-10 years.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for spreading that critical information, @Iconoclast, and a most excellent post, @Miss Sally!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/40739662

_A girl of 15 was raped at a train station in Birmingham before being sexually assaulted by the driver of a car she flagged down to help her._

Truly horrific story.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @Beatles123 @Captain Edd @CamillePunk @The Dazzler @Goku @Iconoclast @Miss Sally

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...-an-airplane/ar-AAp1IyR?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp



> Police disrupt plot in Australia to 'bring down an airplane'
> 
> CANBERRA— Police disrupted the first alleged plot in Australia to bring down an airplane and arrested four men in raids on Sydney homes, officials said Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Why aren't my Imgur links working ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

:damn that was brutal and so accurate. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/894038965703106561


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.redstate.com/streiff/201...egy-isis-has-lost-one-third-of-its-territory/



> While there was a lot of tittering last week over the idea that President Trump has accomplished nothing, anyone who has been paying attention knows that the media focus on the Trump generated chaos in the White House has obscured a lot of significant achievements. For instance, attempts at crossing the US-Mexico border fell by 52%. But nowhere has the change of administrations been felt more keenly than in the fight against ISIS. Today the Washington Post, of all places, has a story headlined Under Trump, gains against ISIS have ‘dramatically accelerated.’
> 
> Nearly a third of territory reclaimed from the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria since 2014 has been won in the past six months, due to new policies adopted by the Trump administration, a senior State Department official said Friday.
> 
> ...


Current ISIS strategy continues to indicate positive results. But they do need a post-war strategy and that seems kind of short-sighted. Or maybe they already do have one and aren't talking about it. But it remains to be seen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> It means the number of sea arrivals in Spain - at 8,385 - could overtake Greece, which has had 11,713 people.
> The shift may be because migrants are finding the Spanish route safer.
> Earlier this week, footage showed migrants arriving by dinghy on a beach in Cádiz to the surprise of beachgoers.
> The IOM say 11,849 people have arrived in Spain so far this year, compared with 13,246 in all of last year.
> ...


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40895571


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897177362533691392


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899104481136189440


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899104481136189440


This was bound to happen at some point. You can't have Muslims in the same country and not have them try to continue their 1500 year long blood feud.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898978118307688448
Look at all these women and children!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899711660407087104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899622256241987585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/899603459061817346


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902909482505822208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903000576769785856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902999744699650048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903001131491700736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902874223252836352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903174967822618628

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902970029708333056


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

@DesolationRow 

Wow 390k allowed to bring in family? That's going to be triple the number or higher brought in. It could get really bad if it's like Sweden's reunification where they can bring extended family including siblings, cousins, grandparents etc. It could easily end up being 1 million+ people brought in and then most of them being on Government assistance!

The biggest issue with reunification is extended family. My cousin is an Elder in the LDS church and he got into trouble for criticizing the Church for bringing in the extended families of converts over to the area. He was telling me that there have been big problems with Tongan gangs sprouting up in many areas and they're more violent and territorial than the gangs that previously were there. Of course when locals were questioning why so many people were brought over and shoved en masse into housing the LDS church played dumb.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

I like coming to this thread just to see the stupidity


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I am looking into the article and others to see what else I can learn, @Miss Sally. Thank you for making the comparison with your cousin, an Elder in the LDS Church. 

You are of course right. Germany following Sweden's blueprint for family reunification will have a multitude of consequences.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903562899343466496

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903569023530672128


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

@DesolationRow

^ I shared an article on my FB about child marriages happening in America as well. There are currently over 200k cases and almost all of them are exclusively in the South Asian / Muslim / Hindu and Indian communities. 

Funny it was a Huffpo article, but they intentionally left out the part about which communities are doing this, so I did some digging and discovered that the organizations they used for their data are run by South Asians. I think it was Crowder who first brought it up to my attention.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> I am looking into the article and others to see what else I can learn, @Miss Sally. Thank you for making the comparison with your cousin, an Elder in the LDS Church.
> 
> You are of course right. Germany following Sweden's blueprint for family reunification will have a multitude of consequences.


Extended family reunification never works out. As with the Church they view extended family as potential converts, if they don't convert the Church just writes them off and the areas turn into ghettos. 

The Church doesn't care because they don't live with them or have to deal with them. Same way the people okaying extended family migration don't have to live in crime ridden and overpopulated ghettos they create.

Once this happens you just simply have a large group of people dependent on Government money to survive but don't contribute anything of value.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Miss Sally and @Reaper, both of you provide excellent thoughts and sources for more information. Thank you to both of you!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CamillePunk @Captain Edd @The Dazzler @Goku @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reaper @samizayn 

This Buddhist monk says some rather bigoted things! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904421822753595392


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Buddhist supremacy :no:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Someone needs to hook me up on the truth about the situation in Myanmar, because I hear conflicting reports and my general impression of the conflict there is that Muslims didn't actually start that one in particular.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like ISIL's seige of Deir ez-Zor will be lifted this week after nearly 4 years. Cannot be emphasized enough how heroic this resistance from the Syrian Army has been, pretty much saved hundreds of thousands from ISIL's 'cleansing' practices and salafist rule.

Not a word about it in the media though. Butcher Assad doesn't fight ISIL...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Looks like ISIL's seige of Deir ez-Zor will be lifted this week after nearly 4 years. Cannot be emphasized enough how heroic this resistance from the Syrian Army has been, pretty much saved hundreds of thousands from ISIL's 'cleansing' practices and salafist rule.
> 
> Not a word about it in the media though. Butcher Assad doesn't fight ISIL...


If the Syrian "dictator" is removed by any US administration it will be just another disaster.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904784931137695745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904272264656539648


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904784931137695745


So its alright for the elite to have walls (on tax payers dime mind you), but your a bigot if you suggest that the average folk should. Are the people in western Europe the most defeated people ever.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Of course, @virus21. :mj

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...d-off-330-war-criminals-among-asylum-seekers/



> German Authorities Tipped off to over 330 War Criminals Among Asylum Seekers


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> So its alright for the elite to have walls (on tax payers dime mind you), but your a bigot if you suggest that the average folk should. Are the people in western Europe the most defeated people ever.


You're

I see your point, but to borrow your comparison - you don't honestly think that IF Trump's wall ever gets built that no one apart from the American Taxpayer is going to foot the bill do you?

So if and when that happens are you going to object, or just say 'Yes Mr President'.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@CamillePunk @Captain Edd @The Dazzler @Goku @KC Armstrong @Miss Sally @Pratchett @Reaper

http://speisa.com/modules/articles/...c&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork



> German police warn women not to jog alone
> 
> Leipzig was last Thursday shaken by an unusual brutal rape in the middle of the East German city. It was in the popular park Rosental that a man in full daylight attacked a woman in her fifties, then raped her and in other ways abused her so brutally that she afterwards had to be admitted for emergency surgery in the hospital, German Stern reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

American women attacked with acid in Marseille, France.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-tourists-suffer-acid-attack-Marseille.html


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Café de René said:


> American women attacked with acid in Marseille, France.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...an-tourists-suffer-acid-attack-Marseille.html


They're not saying anything except the woman was mentally ill. 

I'm OK with accepting the official word for now that it's not a terror attack but I am not giving them a pass on whether or not it was culturally motivated. 

May not be but info is really hard to come by for this one.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Soooo it seems like the two people connected to the bombing in London last week were Syrian and Iraqi refugees. 


But of course god forbid you ever spoken out against refugees piling into the country in the first place.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Reaper said:


> They're not saying anything except the woman was mentally ill.
> 
> I'm OK with accepting the official word for now that it's not a terror attack but I am not giving them a pass on whether or not it was culturally motivated.
> 
> May not be but info is really hard to come by for this one.


Marseille is like 40% muslim, votes far left, is home to some of the worst neighborhoods in the country and has a century old history of being the crime capital of France.

Not a great place to be for american girls.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Café de René said:


> Marseille is like 40% muslim, votes far left, is home to some of the worst neighborhoods in the country and has a century old history of being the crime capital of France.
> 
> Not a great place to be for american girls.


I was hoping that Trump would tweet about this because American celebs are being targeted in France as well. 

Can't expect the French government to protect anyone anymore.


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

2 women aged 20 and 17 had their throats slit by a jihadist in that exact same train station in Marseille yesterday.

Murderer was a tunisian illegal migrant who was arrested multiple times over the years including a few days before the attack.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921930135820996611

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/921932237205069824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922433102865227776


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lots of times we have security lapses, but it's good to talk about the times when it works too:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/922084729477885952 :sad:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Great video on Lauren's channel where she interviews BPS:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Café de René said:


> Marseille is like 40% muslim, votes far left, is home to some of the worst neighborhoods in the country and has a century old history of being the crime capital of France.
> 
> Not a great place to be for american girls.


Marseille has been the smuggler/organized crime capital of the Western Mediterranean for like 2,300 years. Nice place but stay outta the Porte d'Aix.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923235569039233024
"I'm walking in Fire. I'm being burned. God is real"

Those are the only three I could make out and then there's some foreign language I don't undertand, but sounds arabic. @BoTahina - Is it arabic?


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

Reaper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923235569039233024
> "I'm walking in Fire. I'm being burned. God is real"
> 
> Those are the only three I could make out and then there's some foreign language I don't undertand, but sounds arabic. @BoTahina - Is it arabic?


Nah, seemed like he was just speaking english, or grunting.

That or Farsi, lemme ask my parents since they speak it fluently.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926241066398945281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926245415367925761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926246656470863872


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926834748286173184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926940247421849601


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like daddy doesn't want daughterkins and pussy boy to be arrested and sent to prison :lmao 

American Antifa are DEAD.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...low-turnouts-at-multi-city-antifa-apocalypse/


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

The far right conspiracy theories of Antifa starting a civil war didn't play out.

That being said that photo seems slightly disingenuous as a way to create a narrative of Antifa being dead. It's like people using photos at trumps inauguration to say it wasn't very popular when Trump told us it was the biggest inauguration ever.

The sooner they are dead the better mind, Antifa are a plague of the left.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

draykorinee said:


> The far right conspiracy theories of Antifa starting a civil war didn't play out.
> 
> That being said that photo seems slightly disingenuous as a way to create a narrative of Antifa being dead. It's like people using photos at trumps inauguration to say it wasn't very popular when Trump told us it was the biggest inauguration ever.
> 
> The sooner they are dead the better mind, Antifa are a plague of the left.


Can you count? That's less than 40-70 people in that picture (6-7 people per row and about 7-10 rows) and it's taken at a downward angle to omit the empty space behind the last person. 

Usually when there are more people, photographers don't use the downward angle ... since they don't need to hide the empty space. 

"Far right conspiracy of an uprising" :mj4

This was a national call to action. People didn't show up. It's already dead. Leftists, centrists, rightists, upsists, downsists, mediumsists ... Everyone has abandoned the Antifa. Even Newsweek has a not so friendly article about them anymore.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > The far right conspiracy theories of Antifa starting a civil war didn't play out.
> ...


Still doesn't look dead to me, the day the do the better, but they're still around and they certainly upset the far right enough. Almost laughable how they both behave.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

draykorinee said:


> Still doesn't look dead to me, *the day the do the better*, but they're still around and they certainly upset the far right enough. Almost laughable how they both behave.


So a movement that has sent people to hospitals and caused hundreds of thousands of dollars of damage gets broken down and doesn't have members come out on a call to violent action en masse and and your takeaway from it is "far right conspiracies" and "far right people are upset" 

Ok.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Reaper said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > Still doesn't look dead to me, *the day the do the better*, but they're still around and they certainly upset the far right enough. Almost laughable how they both behave.
> ...


Why not? I find them both in a situation now where they both can't be taken seriously. One claimed they were going to go on some revolution

www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/crime...ommunist-revolution-for-america-on-november-4

The other thought they were going to show the right how strong they were.

Not sure what your issue is.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

draykorinee said:


> The far right conspiracy theories of Antifa starting a civil war didn't play out.
> 
> That being said that photo seems slightly disingenuous as a way to create a narrative of Antifa being dead. It's like people using photos at trumps inauguration to say it wasn't very popular when Trump told us it was the biggest inauguration ever.
> 
> The sooner they are dead the better mind, Antifa are a plague of the left.


It's not a "Far Right conspiracy" when Antifa themselves talk about bringing revolution etc. The Far Right has a lot of conspiracies, this isn't one of them. 

Antifa really did try but when a large part of your movement is paid protesters, middle class starbucks drinking 90 pound white people and those said white people constantly get their asses beat when not in number or spouting racial insults at non-whites who disagree with them, well the movement was bound to halt.

It's not dead, it still has members but key members of BAMN and other groups tied to Antifa have been arrested or under investigation it made the goal of the group unattainable. They may as well be like Richard Spencers group now.

With people going to prison for long sentences, getting manhandled and raped in that prison, not many are willing to bother risking their futures for the movement.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > The far right conspiracy theories of Antifa starting a civil war didn't play out.
> ...


There was no communist revolution, never was going to be, sorry but you're wrong.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

draykorinee said:


> There was no communist revolution, never was going to be, sorry but you're wrong.


How can I be wrong when they themselves (Antifa) stated that was their goal? I never said they were going to cause it, just that that was their intention and what they were trying to accomplish from the get go. These people are fanatics, there was no way they were going to actually start one, now try is another deal all together.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935320019361304586


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935320019361304586


The cement blockades and armed Police are magical!

Puts me in the Christmas spirit!

I'm pretty sure I'll get to sing my favorite Christmas Carroll this year too. :wink2:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks exactly like it does in Pakistan.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936639760956887045

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936639856624758784


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936909666050744320
http://www.theweek.co.uk/90114/sweden-plans-grenade-amnesty-as-attacks-soar



> Sweden plans grenade amnesty as attacks soar
> 
> December 1, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939649538792546304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939620349813116930


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im pretty sure the Swedish Government has failed everyone in Sweden. It seems diversity isn't strength after all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.thelocal.de/20171213/dss...ct-in-suicide-bomb-plot-over-lack-of-evidence



> Düsseldorf court releases suspect in 'suicide bomb plot' over lack of evidence
> 
> A German court said on Wednesday it is releasing one of three suspected jihadists arrested for allegedly planning coordinated suicide bombings in the western German city of Düsseldorf.
> No proof has been found that Jordanian national Mahmood B. was participating in the alleged plot, the Düsseldorf court said.
> ...


http://dailycaller.com/2017/12/13/un-warns-of-new-migrant-crisis-in-europe/?utm_source=site-share



> UN Warns Of New Migrant Crisis In Europe
> 
> Another wave of Syrian migrants could aim for Europe if the international community doesn’t contribute more aid, the United Nations warned Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Interesting developments.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://kstp.com/news/woman-stabbed-14-times-speaks-about-ordeal/4714419/



> Woman Stabbed 14 Times Speaks About Ordeal
> 
> December 20, 2017 05:20 AM
> 
> ...


http://www.wnd.com/2017/12/u-s-woman-stabbed-14-times-by-somali-migrant-media-go-dark/



> U.S. WOMAN STABBED 14 TIMES BY SOMALI MIGRANT, MEDIA GO DARK
> 
> 1 more for growing Big List of related crimes being swept under rug
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It is absolutely fascinating to me that for two days now Irani women are protesting for their right to wear what they want but the chicken shit liberal media has refused to cover the real truth of their persecution because they want Obama's horrible deal with the terrorists of Iran to continue and they want to spin the narrative that Trump ending a bad deal is worse than millions of women demanding freedom.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946838694954176512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946999173114679296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947000235301265408
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-42502984



> New Year's Eve party in Berlin to have 'safe zone' for women
> 
> Organisers of Berlin's New Year's Eve celebrations are to set up a "safe zone" for women for the first time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Merry Reaper said:


> It is absolutely fascinating to me that for two days now Irani women are protesting for their right to wear what they want but the chicken shit liberal media has refused to cover the real truth of their persecution because they want Obama's horrible deal with the terrorists of Iran to continue and they want to spin the narrative that Trump ending a bad deal is worse than millions of women demanding freedom.


I have seen plenty of coverage on Twitter but so far nothing on the MSM. I spent a good time this morning flipping between CNN, MSNBC and FOX. CNN was disgraceful as the only thing they did was to try and spin how this tied into the whole Trump/Russia narrative.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

2009 - Iran regime was on the verge of collapse. Obama pulled back support for the protesters
2013 - Iran regime was on the verge of collapse. Obama intervened again.
2016 - Iran regime was one the verge of collapse. Obama sent them the billions that were held back. 

2017 - Iran regime is again on the verge of collapse. American pro Obama media is making it about progovernment rallies and economic crisis despite videos of women tearing of their hijabs and demanding an end to islamism.

Just what kind of corruption exists at the highest levels in America ATM that has this much support for terrorists and islamist regimes?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Merry Reaper said:


> 2009 - Iran regime was on the verge of collapse. Obama pulled back support for the protesters
> 2013 - Iran regime was on the verge of collapse. Obama intervened again.
> 2016 - Iran regime was one the verge of collapse. Obama sent them the billions that were held back.
> 
> ...


The "powers that be" want to keep us all divided at all costs. The fact that people en masse haven't realized this yet is easily chalked up to willful ignorance.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949964162477813761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949968215987367936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949968731572178944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949959756055228416
http://www.rt.com/news/415212-sweden-metro-explosion-injured/



> Man injured after object he picked up near Stockholm metro explodes
> Published time: 7 Jan, 2018 11:36
> Edited time: 7 Jan, 2018 11:54
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

At least not a lot of people were killed.

I was expecting stuff to happen Christmas and New Years but they been putting out massive barricades etc.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes, and after the Halloween attack and others that were hatched in New York City as of late, @Miss Sally, I notice that the barricades are making quite a few appearances in the Big Apple now, too.
@Mercy @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @Pratchett

http://dailycaller.com/2018/01/03/somali-immigrant-allegedly-tried-to-rape-woman-in-labor/



> Somali Immigrant Allegedly Tried To Rape Woman In Labor
> 
> GABRIELLE OKUN
> Reporter
> ...


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, and after the Halloween attack and others that were hatched in New York City as of late, @Miss Sally, I notice that the barricades are making quite a few appearances in the Big Apple now, too.
> @Mercy @CamillePunk @Merry Reaper @Pratchett
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2018/01/03/somali-immigrant-allegedly-tried-to-rape-woman-in-labor/


Barricades seem much to close to walls, they should be removed. Bridges, not walls! :grin2:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

A lot of this week's edition is relevant to this thread.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.thelocal.fr/20180121/man-charged-in-france-for-planning-terror-attack-sources



> Man charged in France for planning terror attack: sources
> 
> AFP
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> The booklet will serve as a manual of "total defense" in case of a war, and provide details on how to secure basic needs such as water, food, and heating, the FT reported. The manual also covers other threats such as cyber attacks, terrorism, and climate change.
> "All of society needs to be prepared for conflict, not just the military. We haven’t been using words such as total defense or high alert for 25-30 years or more. So the knowledge among citizens is very low," said Christina Andersson, head of the project at the Swedish civil contingencies agency.
> The survivalist manual or better known by some as a preppers guide is called “If Crisis or War Comes,” will be published by the government in late spring. Its publication comes at a time when the threat of war from Russia is high, well, possibly, but that is what the mainstream media has conditioned many to believe.
> What if the threat is not from Russia, but one that is domestic?
> ...


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-18/sweden-preparing-civil-war-pm-wants-deploy-army-no-go-zones


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.rt.com/news/419978-germany-merkel-no-go-zones/



> ‘You have to call it by name’: Merkel publicly admits ‘no-go areas’ in Germany
> 
> Published time: 27 Feb, 2018 21:36
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://nltimes.nl/2018/04/17/four-arrested-plans-attack-turkish-consulate-rotterdam



> FOUR ARRESTED FOR PLANS TO ATTACK TURKISH CONSULATE IN ROTTERDAM
> 
> By Janene Pieters on April 17, 2018 - 07:28
> 
> ...


.........................../london/2018/04/17/cars-burned-riot-woman-remove-full-face-islamic-veil/



> Riots, Cars Burned After Woman Ordered to Remove Full-Face Islamic Veil
> 
> By CHRIS TOMLINSON April 17, 2018
> 
> ...


http://france3-regions.francetvinfo...ice-femme-portant-niqab-degenere-1459529.html



> A Toulouse, le contrôle par la police d'une femme portant un niqab dégénère


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.politico.eu/article/swed...ty-undoing-peaceful-self-image-law-and-order/



> Sweden’s violent reality is undoing a peaceful self-image
> 
> Shootings have become so common that they don’t make top headlines anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002185892964941824
? Seriously ? ??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001158515900137473


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001158515900137473


We don't all speak German what the fuck is this? :lol


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reap said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002185892964941824
> ? Seriously ? ??


It's not like changing your way of life and or culture because a group of hostile people who threaten violence is giving into terrorism! Oh... :crying:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miss Sally said:


> It's not like changing your way of life and or culture because a group of hostile people who threaten violence is giving into terrorism! Oh... :crying:


You know, let fucking radical Islam control western Europe. It will give us a reason to reconquer the place. And then when the Louvre is reopened, we will have a wing called "Tribute to Idiocy" dedicated to how fucking stupid the people of this time were to allow it to happen in the first place


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

virus21 said:


> You know, let fucking radical Islam control western Europe. It will give us a reason to reconquer the place. And then when the Louvre is reopened, we will have a wing called "Tribute to Idiocy" dedicated to how fucking stupid the people of this time were to allow it to happen in the first place


Speaking of the Louvre I have a feeling that in our lifetime all the sculptures are gonna be wearing burkas during Ramadan


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

MrMister said:


> We don't all speak German what the fuck is this? :lol


Ah, sorry. Somewhat complicated story but this boils it down:

http://searchlight-germany.blogspot.com/2018/05/chemnitz-germany-syrian-man-raped-15.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DesolationRow said:


> Ah, sorry. Somewhat complicated story but this boils it down:
> 
> http://searchlight-germany.blogspot.com/2018/05/chemnitz-germany-syrian-man-raped-15.html


jesus i liked this world better when it was in German and I couldn't make heads or tails of it. The only word I recognize is "tatort", which I think means crime scene or something like that. I only know that word because there is a long running German tv show called Tatort.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

virus21 said:


> You know, let fucking radical Islam control western Europe. It will give us a reason to reconquer the place. And then when the Louvre is reopened, we will have a wing called "Tribute to Idiocy" dedicated to how fucking stupid the people of this time were to allow it to happen in the first place


Will the wing be on the left side of the building? haw haw


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Reap said:


> Speaking of the Louvre I have a feeling that in our lifetime all the sculptures are gonna be wearing burkas during Ramadan


Most likely be destroyed or taken under ground. It's about time those statues were put away, about time decency was enforced! :laugh:



yeahbaby! said:


> Will the wing be on the left side of the building? haw haw


I laughed at this at work. Got weird looks but still funny.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> It's not like changing your way of life and or culture because a group of hostile people who threaten violence is giving into terrorism! Oh... :crying:


I like the looks of his books, has anyone read them?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> Most likely be destroyed or taken under ground. It's about time those statues were put away, about time decency was enforced! :laugh:


Already happened in Italy in 2016. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ident-hassan-rouhani-visit-nude-a6834836.html

Sometimes I wish I didn't have the desire to research these topics. Ignorance is bliss after all.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

draykorinee said:


> I like the looks of his books, has anyone read them?


I've not but might grab one.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004001431194660865


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/08/world/europe/germany-susanna-murder-migration.html



> A Girl’s Killing Shakes Germany’s Migration Debate


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-44502949



> Eiffel Tower perimeter fence built to stop terrorism
> 
> 9 hours ago
> 
> ...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004001431194660865


Notice the framing

"Rape and domestic violence are wrong and unacceptable" is not presented as the plain objective universal truth it is

Instead, rape and domestic violence being wrong and unacceptable is a "European 'cultural code'"

As if rape and domestic violence being wrong and unacceptable is just a cultural construction. In some cultures they are considered wrong and unacceptable, in some not, who are we to say something is objectively and universally true?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://translate.google.com/transla...uestrow-sexuelle-belaestigung-id20156102.html



> Güstrow: Sexual harassment
> 
> svz.de from svz.de
> 
> ...









http://translate.google.com/transla...t141742/frau-ottrau-vergewaltigt-9954337.html



> 39-year-old raped in the Schwalm - 25-year-old arrested
> 15.06.18 16:18
> 
> Ottrau. In Ottrau in the Schwalm-Eder-Kreis a 39-year-old woman was raped on Thursday. As the police say on Friday afternoon, a 25-year-old man has been arrested.
> ...



http://translate.google.com/transla...tverdaechtiger-in-Bielefeld-festgenommen.html



> Woman stabbed in Hanover - detained suspects in Bielefeld
> 
> Marc Schröder and Jens Reichenbach on 16.06.2018 at
> 
> ...



http://www.news.com.au/world/europe...r/news-story/c06afd9f84ff457a8894d0f93716131c



> Woman attacks two people in French supermarket using boxcutter
> 
> A WOMAN shouting “Allahu Akbar” has attacked two people with a boxcutter in a French supermarket.
> 
> ...


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ists-conviction-national-action-a8398146.html

Let's combat Islamist terrorism with far-right terrorism...that'll work!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ists-conviction-national-action-a8398146.html
> 
> Let's combat Islamist terrorism with far-right terrorism...that'll work!


Well if you've got Islamic terrorists and white supremacist terrorists gathered together in the same confined place... well I think you see where I'm going with this


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

There is not much activity in this thread, so I'm going to close it.

If you want to make threads pertaining to Terrorism or Refugees, feel free to do so with new threads. I'm not worried about the clutter anymore. There might actually be some discussion if they were new threads unto their own.


----------

